# (Spoilers) Birchbox October 2013



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 21, 2013)

What are you all wanting in your October box?  I'm hoping for some great fall makeup, and the return of heavier moisturizers and hand creams!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 21, 2013)

No Dr. Lipp. Lanolin = Ick. Fall nail polish, dark lip stick, and moistrizers without SPF would all be great. I would love to see the Sumita eyeliners again.


----------



## beautynewbie (Sep 21, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

dark lipsticks (I NEED SOME, i'm sick of all my pinks and corals), skin stuff as always, a nice sultry perfume from atelier, and i agree about the sumita eyeliners too, i got black last time but would love to try the dark blue for fall.

ALSO a dark instain would be wonderful (or any dark blush), something kind of plum/mauve.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 21, 2013)

Anything but lipstick. I am hoping they sample the Caudalie hand cream again.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dark lipsticks (I NEED SOME, i'm sick of all my pinks and corals), skin stuff as always, a nice sultry perfume from atelier, and i agree about the sumita eyeliners too, i got black last time but would love to try the dark blue for fall.

ALSO a dark instain would be wonderful (or any dark blush), something kind of plum/mauve.

Oooh, yes!  I know some people are hugely anti-perfume, but I do love the smaller luxury brand ones (i.e. Folle de Joie and Atelier scents!)

  I would also love a Sumita color in NOT-black!  Maybe a nice olive or purple...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 21, 2013)

I want hand cream too! Hopefully one that isn't heavily scented



> What are you all wanting in your October box? Â I'm hoping for some great fall makeup, and the return of heavier moisturizers and hand creams!


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh, yes!  I know some people are hugely anti-perfume, but I do love the smaller luxury brand ones (i.e. Folle de Joie and Atelier scents!)

   
I would love to break my perfume drought this month. A nice new Atelier scent would be wonderful.


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 21, 2013)

Updates please! I would love any sample from benefit...since I havent yet received one in my box.


----------



## missionista (Sep 21, 2013)

Updates!  I'd love to see a return of some of the products from September.  There were lots that I wanted to try and didn't get to--Voesh, caudalie, etc.


----------



## birdiebijou (Sep 21, 2013)

Updates. Would love to try an instain blush, or anything from thebalm, really. September was good to me, and October is my 13th box/month so here's hoping for another good one!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

I just totally revamped my profile after having a string of boxes that just didn't seem "right" for me. I won't say I've had box envy but lately the hair products I've gotten have been a total bust and made my hair look WORSE hahaha. I tried to change it up yet still keep it true to myself, so lets see how it works.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 21, 2013)

Updates! I'd love colored mascara OR pretty much any eyeliner that isn't black! 




 Also hoping they send out amika again 'cause I want to try the blow up spray!


----------



## AMaas (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No Dr. Lipp. Lanolin = Ick.

Fall nail polish, dark lip stick, and moistrizers without SPF would all be great. I would love to see the Sumita eyeliners again.
Agreed!  I now own 2 of these samples.  I am not putting sheep wax on my lips.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 21, 2013)

I want a vampire glamour type of theme. Rich dark colours and luxurious skincare products. Or, simply put, I want lipstick.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 21, 2013)

I really want to try the blow up spray as well. I also would like a Sumita eyeliner. I didn't get one last time. I've never gotten any eyeliner from Birchbox, and it's my favorite cosmetic.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want a vampire glamour type of theme. Rich dark colours and luxurious skincare products.

Or, simply put, I want lipstick.

I like the sound of this!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm overloaded with lip and makeup stuff. I haven't been able to wear make up anymore due to wearing glasses. I couldn't afford to buy more contact lenses. My prescription is +6.25 so generally my eyes looks HUGE thru magnifying glasses so you can see my long lashes and eyes so eye makeup looks funny. LOL. Without my glasses, my eyes are small so I wear semi-heavy eye makeup to make these to pop since my long lashes are dark halfway with blonde hair tips on top. As if it looks like I don't have lashes. When I get make over at dept. store or Sephora, when applying mascara, the artist was like whoa you've got long lashes ! That's because they can't see thru blonde lashes tips on top. Probably sun bleached 'em. I would like some more skin care, hair, and hand cream (not claudalie brand sorry). I've tried a thousand different brands of hand creams. Claudalie doesn't smooth out or keep hydrated on my hands for a long period of time. I tried Egyptian Magic Cream which I got it from BB last month (Sept) and it works AWESOME. I like the fact it's multi purpose cream. It dries very quickly, smoothes out my skin, and acts on cuticule moisturizing so I don't need additional product: cuticule oil. I even applied it in a wound and it makes healing faster. It's similar to Elizabeth Arden's 8 hrs cream protectant. The problem with Arden's cream is it's made of 50% petroleum like Vaseline. Egyptian Magic Cream doesn't have that medical smell. There's another one is real good is CV SkinLabs Restorative Balm which has same consistency as Egyptian Magic Cream and no smell as well.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't really know what I want.  But I would love more hair stuff and something fun for Halloween.

My box this month was perfect for me, as were the past two months.  Hopefully this month will be just as good.


----------



## Reason (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm overloaded with lip and makeup stuff. I haven't been able to wear make up anymore due to wearing glasses. I couldn't afford to buy more contact lenses. My prescription is +6.25 so generally my eyes looks HUGE thru magnifying glasses so you can see my long lashes and eyes so eye makeup looks funny. LOL. Without my glasses, my eyes are small so I wear semi-heavy eye makeup to make these to pop since my long lashes are dark halfway with blonde hair tips on top. As if it looks like I don't have lashes. When I get make over at dept. store or Sephora, when applying mascara, the artist was like whoa you've got long lashes ! That's because they can't see thru blonde lashes tips on top. Probably sun bleached 'em.

I would like some more skin care, hair, and hand cream (not claudalie brand sorry). I've tried a thousand different brands of hand creams. Claudalie doesn't smooth out or keep hydrated on my hands for a long period of time. I tried Egyptian Magic Cream which I got it from BB last month (Sept) and it works AWESOME. I like the fact it's multi purpose cream. It dries very quickly, smoothes out my skin, and acts on cuticule moisturizing so I don't need additional product: cuticule oil. I even applied it in a wound and it makes healing faster. It's similar to Elizabeth Arden's 8 hrs cream protectant. The problem with Arden's cream is it's made of 50% petroleum like Vaseline. Egyptian Magic Cream doesn't have that medical smell. There's another one is real good is CV SkinLabs Restorative Balm which has same consistency as Egyptian Magic Cream and no smell as well.

Did you know that they sell Eqyptian Magic at Costco now?  Well at least in California


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 22, 2013)

> Did you know that they sell Eqyptian Magic at Costco now? Â Well at least in California


 Yeah, someone mentioned it in one of other posts. I'm not a member but do live in CA. My mom is a member and is due to come visiting this Thursday! Whoa I just checked calendar. Boy, I better get busy! Hahah


----------



## angienharry (Sep 22, 2013)

UpdatesðŸ˜Š


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 22, 2013)

Halloween. Just remembered the Violent Lips things. Please ... Nooo. I also second that Caudalie cream not being as awesome as other creams. I've been using it for a few days and it's not moisturizing and it takes a lot to do anything. My hands are really rough, so I thought maybe it was just me, but it's not. I'm a little disappointed because I really wanted to try it. So, now I hope Birchbox sends more Egyptian Magic cream or something like it. I have to decide on a new full-size hand cream for this Winter.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 22, 2013)

> Oooh, yes! Â I know some people are hugely anti-perfume, but I do love the smaller luxury brand ones (i.e. Folle de Joie and Atelier scents!) Â  I would also love a Sumita color in NOT-black! Â Maybe a nice olive or purple...


 I would love to try these perfumes!!!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 22, 2013)

I want Dr.Lipp, perfume samples, the apple mask thingy, make up, the Whish armpit swipes


----------



## lorizav (Sep 22, 2013)

Colored mascara, eye cream , brow gel or wax, fall nail colors, a good lip balm like Korres , tools, eye makeup remover, a bath bomb, a foot cream that really works, hair stuff but not foils, I loved the Davines.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes something for brows would be welcome.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Sep 22, 2013)

> Updates please! I would love any sample from benefit...since I havent yet received one in my box.


 I agree! Really would like to try the eye cream!


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 22, 2013)

> dark lipsticks (I NEED SOME, i'm sick of all my pinks and corals), skin stuff as always, a nice sultry perfume from atelier, and i agree about the sumita eyeliners too, i got black last time but would love to try the dark blue for fall. ALSO a dark instain would be wonderful (or any dark blush), something kind of plum/mauve.


 I agree with everything unless the lipstick is red. I have gotten at least 5 red lipsticks/lipgloss in the last 2 months. I'm ready for another color!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes something for brows would be welcome.

I got the Chella brow pencil in my Ipsy August bag, and a Benefit Gimme Brow! as part of the Benefit Lashbash, so I'm all "browed out" for now!  I hope they send you ALL the brow stuff!

I still want to try the Stila in Beso.  Crossing my fingers it appears again in some boxes this month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the Chella brow pencil in my Ipsy August bag, and a Benefit Gimme Brow! as part of the Benefit Lashbash, so I'm all "browed out" for now!  I hope they send you ALL the brow stuff!

I still want to try the Stila in Beso.  Crossing my fingers it appears again in some boxes this month!

I agree! I got a nice brow pencil in the CEW box that is the perfect fit for my hair color so I'm set on those for a while!

  I also echo all the sentiments about getting some of the items that were missed in Septmber. It seemed like there were so many neat/interesting/different items this month and I didn't get any of them! (except the green apple peel, i cannot wait to try that!)


----------



## LadyK (Sep 22, 2013)

I am good on brows and lips.  I find myself wanting a plum/brown/mauve for fall.  I would also love some sort of bath product for the cold weather and a winter weight moisturizer.  I'm loving the Fox Hunt color for Fall!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 23, 2013)

Ooh, time to start thinking about October. Such great ideas, and another that would love a chance at a ton of the stuff I missed out of in Sept

eyeshadows (no coastal), jewel toned eyeliner, colored mascara

makeup primer perfect for heavier foundations in fall

extras: gorgeous barrette, hot chocolate stick (better than more tea), makeup brush


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 23, 2013)

I would love some brow stuff, a really nice cuticle cream, and an eye cream. I have one eye cream right now and I'm not loving it.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Sep 23, 2013)

updates!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 23, 2013)

I have no idea what I'm hoping for! I think I have everything I really want except a wine cream blush, which I highly doubt would ever show up in Birchbox. I think I'm going to cross my fingers for complete seasonal surprises. New stuff even if it's not necessarily seasonal would also be great. And no black eyeliner -- ever.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd like some blotting papers, and I hope that Amika dry shampoo makes it's way to me at some point.  

Thinking about giving the men's box a try for my bf's b-day.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

So MSA renewed her account for yearly and checked out the $200 ultimate gift collection I think we were all curious about.

For another $90, I don't feel like it's worth it to get another "$100" in gifts when you could get the stuff for cheaper via their shop just worth coupons and points. If I were going to spend $90, I'd rather personally pick out what  Also, I feel like it sets BB up for some weird expectations if your first box is a bunch of full-size goodies and then you get small samplers the next 11 months...


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everybody! I hated being m.i.a. Last month. I missed my new "neighborhood" here! I got in a car accident labor day weekend and had a short hospital stay. Next up I have to have a procedure on the 10 th to help my poor back!! Ugh! So I may go missing a bit again but for now YAY for talkin bout makeup!! I have a profile question. I've been trying to change mine up since I haven't gotten a good for me box yet. Every single color cosmetic has been bright coral or straight up orange. Do you think that may be because I have classic &amp; adventurous checked? I'm more into traditional type neutrals and more berry or darker pinks for color. Orange and coral clash with my skin in a nasty way!! Even tho I'm a classic fan I DO like to play and experiment. I've surprised myself thru trying things in subs I would never think to buy then end up loving it. SOOOO I had classic &amp; adventurous checked. I just changed it to classic but am afraid that may turn boring. Any suggestions?


----------



## KayEss (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So MSA renewed her account for yearly and checked out the $200 ultimate gift collection I think we were all curious about.

For another $90, I don't feel like it's worth it to get another "$100" in gifts when you could get the stuff for cheaper via their shop just worth coupons and points. If I were going to spend $90, I'd rather personally pick out what  Also, I feel like it sets BB up for some weird expectations if your first box is a bunch of full-size goodies and then you get small samplers the next 11 months...

I agree, it seems like a terrible deal. Not to mention that you'll possibly get repeats of the full size items anyway. Way better to spend points and/or straight up cash in the shop on things you definitely want.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 23, 2013)

> Hi everybody! I hated being m.i.a. Last month. I missed my new "neighborhood" here! I got in a car accident labor day weekend and had a short hospital stay. Next up I have to have a procedure on the 10 th to help my poor back!! Ugh! So I may go missing a bit again but for now YAY for talkin bout makeup!! I have a profile question. I've been trying to change mine up since I haven't gotten a good for me box yet. Every single color cosmetic has been bright coral or straight up orange. Do you think that may be because I have classic &amp; adventurous checked? I'm more into traditional type neutrals and more berry or darker pinks for color. Orange and coral clash with my skin in a nasty way!! Even tho I'm a classic fan I DO like to play and experiment. I've surprised myself thru trying things in subs I would never think to buy then end up loving it. SOOOO I had classic &amp; adventurous checked. I just changed it to classic but am afraid that may turn boring. Any suggestions?


 I have Classic and Low Maintenance checked and I still get bright lip colors and stuff. I don't mind. I still use them. Birchbox only sends me black eyeliners, though. Eyeko and Sumita so far.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 23, 2013)

updates!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes something for brows would be welcome.

I got the Chella brow pencil in my Ipsy August bag, and a Benefit Gimme Brow! as part of the Benefit Lashbash, so I'm all "browed out" for now!  I hope they send you ALL the brow stuff!

*I still want to try the Stila in Beso*.  Crossing my fingers it appears again in some boxes this month!

I definitely hope to get that!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 23, 2013)

updates


----------



## KittenZ (Sep 23, 2013)

I would really love to see a good moisturizer for winter and it would also be great to get some plum colored eyeliners or eye shadows.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 23, 2013)

Updates


----------



## AMaas (Sep 23, 2013)

I switched up my profile this month and actually put in my real age.  I've been getting more beauty items the past few months and I want to try some of these higher-end skincare brands they are carrying now...Airelle, Racinne, Grand Central Beauty.


----------



## bellerenee (Sep 23, 2013)

Send all the lipsticks and jewel-toned eye makeup my way, please!!


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 24, 2013)

I just re-subbed for October after taking a year's hiatus from Birchbox.  I would love to see some skincare items this month, as I have more than enough makeup samples from Ipsy.  I'm just happy to be back on board! I missed the excitement that Birchbox brings each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just re-subbed for October after taking a year's hiatus from Birchbox.  I would love to see some skincare items this month, as I have more than enough makeup samples from Ipsy.  I'm just happy to be back on board! I missed the excitement that Birchbox brings each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome back! Hopefully your first box back is a good one!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree! I got a nice brow pencil in the CEW box that is the perfect fit for my hair color so I'm set on those for a while!
I love that brow pencil! I worried it would break off since it's a twist up or be too dark since it only comes in one color but I have been soooo happy with it.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 24, 2013)

> I just re-subbed for October after taking a year's hiatus from Birchbox. Â I would love to see some skincare items this month, as I have more than enough makeup samples from Ipsy. Â I'm just happy to be back on board! I missed the excitement that Birchbox brings each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome back to BB! I hope you get a great box this month! If not, I'll see you on the trade thread!!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 24, 2013)

> I have Classic and Low Maintenance checked and I still get bright lip colors and stuff. I don't mind. I still use them. Birchbox only sends me black eyeliners, though. Eyeko and Sumita so far.


 Thank you!!! I feel much more comfortable about switching now. You deserve a prize for relieving Birchbox anxiety!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Grau (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd love a super rich night cream or moisturizer as my skin gets so dry in the colder months, a hair mask, or a nicely scented bath oil.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like something for my brow or lashes. Hopefully no candy since it's Halloween month.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 24, 2013)

Updates. I'd like to see dark fall colors (plum, wine or red) , eye treatment, turquoise liner


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 24, 2013)

> > I have Classic and Low Maintenance checked and I still get bright lip colors and stuff. I don't mind. I still use them. Birchbox only sends me black eyeliners, though. Eyeko and Sumita so far.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I feel much more comfortable about switching now. You deserve a prize for relieving Birchbox anxiety!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome. I really think Birchbox doesn't pay attention to the profiles when it comes to lipstick, especially, because I've gotten the Jouer in Birchbox Pink, Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss (Orange, although some people say it's coral--to me it's a very orange coral), and Stila in Beso. You're not alone in trying to figure out the profile, though, but I think Classic means bright lipstick to Birchbox.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 24, 2013)

I think bright lip colors go with the classic profile.  If you google classic makeup ads you see that almost all the ads from the 1940's and 50's have bright lips in reds and pinks.  I've always thought that a classic makeup look was anchored by a dramatic lip while being light on the eye makeup, like Marilyn Monroe or Audrey Hepburn.  Maybe that is BB's thinking behind the bright lippies for classic profiles.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 24, 2013)

I logged on to update my profile and ended up placing an order for the wrap-up and those Jane Tran bobby pins (so cute!). I've been intrigued by the wrap-up for a while, even though it has mixed reviews.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Send all the lipsticks and jewel-toned eye makeup my way, please!!

THIS^^^


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just re-subbed for October after taking a year's hiatus from Birchbox.  I would love to see some skincare items this month, as I have more than enough makeup samples from Ipsy.  I'm just happy to be back on board! I missed the excitement that Birchbox brings each month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Welcome back!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, I told myself I was going to be canceling my gift sub this month but I've been dragging my feet. Still undecided! I need a little sneak peek!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I told myself I was going to be canceling my gift sub this month but I've been dragging my feet. Still undecided! I need a little sneak peek!

I told myself this after the goop box last year... still haven't cancelled it lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 25, 2013)

I actually canceled one of my accounts this month I was very proud that I actually did it!  I clearly seem to get "better" boxes on one account then the other to the point I traded the whole box away this month. So I finally canceled it.


----------



## brittneygg (Sep 25, 2013)

A lip color that actually works for me, eye shadow, no hair products. I'm overloaded on them. A second ruffian color. I wouldn't mind if they sent out more of those like they did with the wanderlust collection, although I don't see that happening.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 25, 2013)

I would love a hand cream so I have a small tube for my purse. I always welcome more lip products, even though i have plenty.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm weird but I want that cute little bottle of toner from benefit that they sent a month or so ago. It'd be perfect for travel.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm weird but I want that cute little bottle of toner from benefit that they sent a month or so ago. It'd be perfect for travel.

Yes, I've been wanting that too!  The bottle is so cute, I know I would reuse it for something else.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 25, 2013)

I want to NOT receive a black eyeliner/eye pencil/liquid liner of any sort! LOL Or gum, a pen, postcards, etc....other than that, I'm good


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to NOT receive a black eyeliner/eye pencil/liquid liner of any sort! LOL Or gum, a pen, postcards, etc....other than that, I'm good





or a mascara!  If I get one more mascara, I will flip out!


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 25, 2013)

> or a mascara! Â If I get one more mascara, I will flip out!


 What the heck, BB! I never get mascara. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the one item I can never get enough of! I must figure out your box preference secrets.....haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 25, 2013)

OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






WOW! Lucky you! Update us and let us know how the Birchblogger breakfast is, that sounds really interesting!!!


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).





Sounds great!  Nurse? me too!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






WOW! Lucky you! Update us and let us know how the Birchblogger breakfast is, that sounds really interesting!!!


Thank you! I will definitely update this MUT thread. I *think* this may be the first time local-NYC Birchbloggers have been invited to the Birchbox office (I'm a new Birchblogger, so I'm not 100% sure about that). Only 12 of us were selected for the breakfast (based on twitter activity), so it'll be intimate. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).





Sounds great!  Nurse? me too!


Thank you! It'll be my first job as a nurse practitioner. I'm currently working as a nurse and I'm going to miss it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 25, 2013)

updates!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

or a mascara!  If I get one more mascara, I will flip out!

What the heck, BB! I never get mascara. &gt;



That's the one item I can never get enough of!

I must figure out your box preference secrets.....haha




Actually, I have Ipsy to thank for my recent influx... I got a Pixi mascara in my August bag, an Elizabeth Mott (she also makes the Lash Cards) mascara in my Sept bag, and I just hosted an Ipsy + Benefit LashBash so I now have a huge tube of They're Real!  

I have so many from various subs and GWP's that I'm going to be passing them out like candy at Christmas!  Uncle Bob might not like his, but you can't please everyone, right?


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 25, 2013)

> I want to NOT receive a black eyeliner/eye pencil/liquid liner of any sort! LOL Or gum, a pen, postcards, etc....other than that, I'm good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They could always throw in a panty liner or a tampon and label it a "Birchbox find" or "Birchbox Beauty Extra".. Lol


----------



## cari12 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ditto the heavier moisturizers/hand creams &amp; jewel toned eyeshadows! I'd love to try a berry/wine lip color too (maybe a stain?) 

I spent some time a couple nights ago going through both my profiles and re taking the quizzes on both, so I'm anxious to see what my October boxes will hold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 25, 2013)

> Ditto the heavier moisturizers/hand creams &amp; jewel toned eyeshadows! I'd love to try a berry/wine lip color too (maybe a stain?)Â  I spent some time a couple nights ago going through both my profiles and re taking the quizzes on both, so I'm anxious to see what my October boxes I tweaked mine a little too!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 25, 2013)

I would loooooove a full size of They're Real! But I just have soooo many mascara samples that I can't justify spending the money on one! I even traded away the full sized Mally Mascara that I got in my Sept BB since I just didn't want to deal with it.



> Actually, I have Ipsy to thank for my recent influx... I got a Pixi mascara in my August bag, an Elizabeth Mott (she also makes the Lash Cards) mascara in my Sept bag, and I just hosted an Ipsy + Benefit LashBash so I now have a huge tube of They're Real! Â  I have so many from various subs and GWP's that I'm going to be passing them out like candy at Christmas! Â Uncle Bob might not like his, but you can't please everyone, right? Â :roflmao:


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox).

I just took a look at the line on BB and I would love the luminizer!  This will be my second month for Birchbox.  I loved September and can't wait to see what October has in store!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to NOT receive a black eyeliner/eye pencil/liquid liner of any sort! LOL Or gum, a pen, postcards, etc....other than that, I'm good


----------



## tasertag (Sep 26, 2013)

> OT - I'm having a great day! 1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfastÂ with Alison Raffaele (founder of anÂ eco-friendlyÂ cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be atÂ the Birchbox office and aÂ makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation. 2. I was given a verbal job offerÂ at a magnet hospital in NYC. 3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes). :icon_cheers:


 Congrats on the job offer!! The birchblogger event sounds like fun. It's so fantastic that you were selected!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






That is sooo exciting!!! Congratulations! If you don't mind sharing some gossip about Birchblogger event?


----------



## gracewilson (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd like to sample a concealer. I got one (mineralogie maybe?) at the beginning of last year when I first stared subscribing but that's it! We got a new puppy a few weeks ago and I could use something to cover up the resulting circles under my eyes!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to NOT receive a black eyeliner/eye pencil/liquid liner of any sort! LOL Or gum, a pen, postcards, etc....other than that, I'm good





or a mascara!  If I get one more mascara, I will flip out!

Yes all of this! But I will gladly take color liners, blush, lipstick and any other pretty makeup item they want to send.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






Congrats on the job offer and being picked for the Birchblogger breakfast!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 27, 2013)

I finally got around to trying out the Davines spray, and I tried spraying it on my hands then applying to the hair as suggested. It seemed fine and I didn't have any problems with it being particularly drying, but it's not exactly a groundbreaking product for me either.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got around to trying out the Davines spray, and I tried spraying it on my hands then applying to the hair as suggested. It seemed fine and I didn't have any problems with it being particularly drying, but it's not exactly a groundbreaking product for me either.






Love the light waves! I have hair envy. My stick straight hair takes a lot of effort to be not stick straight.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 27, 2013)

Updates puh-lease!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got around to trying out the Davines spray, and I tried spraying it on my hands then applying to the hair as suggested. It seemed fine and I didn't have any problems with it being particularly drying, but it's not exactly a groundbreaking product for me either.






So pretty! I have hair envy too because my hair has natural tight spiral curls. I'd LOVE for my hair to look like this some times!


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






I got invited too, but I live too far away so I had to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you have fun!!

Did anyone else get the email for annual subscriptions for $99? I am a little sad cause I *just* got an annual subscription about a week ago.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Did anyone else get the email for annual subscriptions for $99? I am a little sad cause I *just* got an annual subscription about a week ago.
I usually get their emails, but I haven't seen that one yet.  Can you share the details?  I am thinking about upgrading to annual, but I was waiting for the best opportunity deal/bonus/points-wise.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got invited too, but I live too far away so I had to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you have fun!!

Did anyone else get the email for annual subscriptions for $99? I am a little sad cause I *just* got an annual subscription about a week ago.

Please share that--I would like to upgrade to an annual subscription and I just received a bonus at work.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I usually get their emails, but I haven't seen that one yet.  Can you share the details?  I am thinking about upgrading to annual, but I was waiting for the best opportunity deal/bonus/points-wise.

It is YEARLY99 and it is $99 for an annual and you get 99bb points. It expires Oct 6th. I didn't get the email personally either, but I know a couple of people who got the email. I think thats a pretty good deal $8.25 per box, plus the bb points, so its closer to $3 a box


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks, Amanda!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is YEARLY99 and it is $99 for an annual and you get 99bb points. It expires Oct 6th. I didn't get the email personally either, but I know a couple of people who got the email. I think thats a pretty good deal $8.25 per box, plus the bb points, so its closer to $3 a box

I didn't get the email, I wonder if anyone can use the code?  So tempting!  I might use it even though I shouldn't.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't get the email, I wonder if anyone can use the code?  So tempting!  I might use it even though I shouldn't.

I didnt get the email, but I just tried it and it works.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is YEARLY99 and it is $99 for an annual and you get 99bb points. It expires Oct 6th. I didn't get the email personally either, but I know a couple of people who got the email. I think thats a pretty good deal $8.25 per box, plus the bb points, so its closer to $3 a box

oh not bad! FYI they'll probably run the "upgrade to yearly and get double points" promo again as well near christmas, so that $110 for $22 in points upfront and then $60 in points over the year, which makes it closer to $2.30 a box. But then you have to buy stuff from their shop and are probably going to end up spending more money as well as a result...


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is YEARLY99 and it is $99 for an annual and you get 99bb points. It expires Oct 6th. I didn't get the email personally either, but I know a couple of people who got the email. I think thats a pretty good deal $8.25 per box, plus the bb points, so its closer to $3 a box

Thank you for letting us know! I just might have to take advantage of that deal...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Sep 27, 2013)

> oh not bad! FYI they'll probably run the "upgrade to yearly and get double points" promo again as well near christmas, so that $110 for $22 in points upfront and then $60 in points over the year, which makes it closer to $2.30 a box. But then you have to buy stuff from their shop and are probably going to end up spending more money as well as a result...Â


 If you count in the 99pts upfront with the YEARLY99 it comes to be $2.425 a box. Across the year it's only a $1.10 savings if you wait for the $110 but double points code. To me it's a wash. I might go for it.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is YEARLY99 and it is $99 for an annual and you get 99bb points. It expires Oct 6th. I didn't get the email personally either, but I know a couple of people who got the email. I think thats a pretty good deal $8.25 per box, plus the bb points, so its closer to $3 a box
Sweet!! My sub is auto-renewing on the 1st so I will cancel the auto-renew and do it myself with the code. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 27, 2013)

Just used the code to upgrade to yearly. Also was able to get a Mystery 2 pack. If you upgrade don't forget to add that to your order, it's free.


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just used the code to upgrade to yearly. Also was able to get a Mystery 2 pack. If you upgrade don't forget to add that to your order, it's free.

Thanks for the reminder - wouldn't have thought of that on my own!  I guess I'm down for at least one more year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They could always throw in a panty liner or a tampon and label it a "Birchbox find" or "Birchbox Beauty Extra".. Lol

LMAO!


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 27, 2013)

Any eyeliner other than black would be nice. Other than blush,bb is my favorite sub at the moment.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 27, 2013)

> Just used the code to upgrade to yearly. Also was able to get a Mystery 2 pack. If you upgrade don't forget to add that to your order, it's free.


 I didn't even think of that..thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is YEARLY99 and it is $99 for an annual and you get 99bb points. It expires Oct 6th. I didn't get the email personally either, but I know a couple of people who got the email. I think thats a pretty good deal $8.25 per box, plus the bb points, so its closer to $3 a box

awesome deal! hopefully it comes back around when its time for me to upgrade again.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
awesome deal! hopefully it comes back around when its time for me to upgrade again.

me too! Even though technically you "save" ~$1 a year on the $110 upgrade, I'd rather take that $11 and treat myself to lunch or Starbucks XD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
me too! Even though technically you "save" ~$1 a year on the $110 upgrade, I'd rather take that $11 and treat myself to lunch or Starbucks XD

mmmmm now i want a salted caramel mocha frapp, and some october birchbox updates!


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just used the code to upgrade to yearly. Also was able to get a Mystery 2 pack. If you upgrade don't forget to add that to your order, it's free.

I TOTALLY just did that!  Mystery pack and 99 points?  Done and done.  (plus I earn miles on my card.....yay!)


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there a Mystery pack for women?  The only one I see is for the BB Man.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 28, 2013)

> Is there a Mystery pack for women? Â The only one I see is for the BB Man.


 Women's Bonus Shop https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop Men's Bonus Shop https://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop It shows the 2 different Mystery Pick 2 options, but I had to go to the regular Bonus Shop to see the Women's Pick 2. And choosing it doesn't necessarily mean you won't get a Men's sample, although I'm pretty sure they never send out Women's samples in the Men's Pick 2.


----------



## AMaas (Sep 28, 2013)

> Women's Bonus Shop https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop Men's Bonus Shop https://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop It shows the 2 different Mystery Pick 2 options, but I had to go to the regular Bonus Shop to see the Women's Pick 2. And choosing it doesn't necessarily mean you won't get a Men's sample, although I'm pretty sure they never send out Women's samples in the Men's Pick 2.


 I just received an order today with a Women's Pick 2 Mystery pack and there was an Art of Shaving balm for men in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 28, 2013)

> > Women's Bonus Shop https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop Men's Bonus Shop https://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop It shows the 2 different Mystery Pick 2 options, but I had to go to the regular Bonus Shop to see the Women's Pick 2. And choosing it doesn't necessarily mean you won't get a Men's sample, although I'm pretty sure they never send out Women's samples in the Men's Pick 2.
> 
> 
> I just received an order today with a Women's Pick 2 Mystery pack and there was an Art of Shaving balm for men in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd e-mail Birchbox CS and say, "WTF? I did not choose a Men's Pick 2. I want a different sample." But I'm grumpy like that. They have a separate Men's Bonus Shop for a reason.


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Women's Bonus Shop

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop

Men's Bonus Shop

https://www.birchbox.com/men/featured/birchbox-man-bonus-shop

It shows the 2 different Mystery Pick 2 options, but I had to go to the regular Bonus Shop to see the Women's Pick 2. And choosing it doesn't necessarily mean you won't get a Men's sample, although I'm pretty sure they never send out Women's samples in the Men's Pick 2.

Thank you!  I never even noticed that you can choose man or woman in the search bar until now!  I feel silly.  I just always typed "pick two" to find them previously.  And when I typed "mystery" it had just brought up the mens mystery pack.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Subscribing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 28, 2013)

I would love a jewel toned eye shadow..


----------



## tasertag (Sep 28, 2013)

> I just received an order today with a Women's Pick 2 Mystery pack and there was an Art of Shaving balm for men in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got that too. But the other was a Benefit product so I didn't complain. I just passed the shaving balm to the BF.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 28, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but I can't believe tan towels are in the 3 year anniversary favorite shop. I mean 3 years of products to choose from and one of the most popular is the tan towels?


----------



## lorizav (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe after 3 years they have so many tan towels left over, they are trying to get rid of them ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 28, 2013)

> I TOTALLY just did that! Â Mystery pack and 99 points? Â Done and done. Â (plus I earn miles on my card.....yay!)


 I'm going to as well! I'm waiting until October 1st so I can get the best rewards options with my credit card. Haha


----------



## plumplant (Sep 28, 2013)

I would love some hand cream or maybe a nice body scrub. I just revamped my profile so I'm pretty eager to see what I'll have coming! Although I AM going to try to go spoiler free this month- if I can hold out. (doubt it)


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you count in the 99pts upfront with the YEARLY99 it comes to be $2.425 a box. Across the year it's only a $1.10 savings if you wait for the $110 but double points code. To me it's a wash.

I might go for it.

I know, it's a great deal! I feel like I just pay for shipping and I get everything else for free... the monthly excitement, the talking here, the samples, getting to try so many products... I just went for it too! BB is probably the only sub I will keep after October (I have way too many products I don't even have the chance to try so I can't justify any other subs any more), so I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with at least this one for at least one more year! Thanks to whoever posted this first... for some reason I never get their emails with offers e.t.c.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 28, 2013)

> I know, it's a great deal! I feel like I just pay for shipping and I get everything else for free... the monthly excitement, the talking here, the samples, getting to try so many products... I just went for it too! BB is probably the only sub I will keep after October (I have way too many products I don't even have the chance to try so I can't justify any other subs any more), so I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with at least this one for at least one more year! Thanks to whoever posted this first... for some reason I never get their emails with offers e.t.c.


 I've never been disappointed with birchbox so I'm looking forward to a year with them. I'm very thankful for this deal.


----------



## PaulaG (Sep 28, 2013)

I just upgrade to yearly and it is asking for me to fill out my profile again.  Does this mean I will be getting a welcome box rather than my regular monthly box next month?


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just upgrade to yearly and it is asking for me to fill out my profile again.  Does this mean I will be getting a welcome box rather than my regular monthly box next month?

No, you only get a Welcome Box if you have a Gift subscription.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 28, 2013)

> Slightly off topic, but I can't believe tan towels are in the 3 year anniversary favorite shop. I mean 3 years of products to choose from and one of the most popular is the tan towels?


 I can attest to their popular-ness. I got 2 sets of 2 a couple months apart, put them up for trade, and they got snapped up really fast. I don't like fake tan, but lots of people do. Now, if Birchbox sent mineral sunblock towelettes, I'd be all over that.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got around to trying out the Davines spray, and I tried spraying it on my hands then applying to the hair as suggested. It seemed fine and I didn't have any problems with it being particularly drying, but it's not exactly a groundbreaking product for me either.






Pretty waves!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 29, 2013)

Updates.  I can't believe it's almost Oct already.  I haven't even tried ANYTHING from my Sept box yet.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 29, 2013)

This just popped up on youtube!


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Updates.  I can't believe it's almost Oct already.  I haven't even tried ANYTHING from my Sept box yet.

You either have a lot of existing product to work through, or a whole lot of will power! Anything that I get and feel that I can use, I typically tear into that first week that I get my box...I can't help it!  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You either have a lot of existing product to work through, or a whole lot of will power! Anything that I get and feel that I can use, I typically tear into that first week that I get my box...I can't help it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ha!  It would be the first option  AND work has been insanely busy this month.  Not my usual MO at all.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 29, 2013)

> This just popped up on youtube! Â


 Super cute video! Wish they had thrown some hints about what will be in the box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 29, 2013)

Totally cute and probably the most unhelpful video, ever! Hahaha I want spoilers!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This just popped up on youtube!




 

Hmm... I see dark lips, ruffian polish, and neutral eye makeup?


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






I got invited too, but I live too far away so I had to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you have fun!!

Did anyone else get the email for annual subscriptions for $99? I am a little sad cause I *just* got an annual subscription about a week ago.


Aww, too bad that you couldn't make it for this event!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.
2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.
3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






Congrats on the job offer!! The birchblogger event sounds like fun. It's so fantastic that you were selected! 
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






That is sooo exciting!!! Congratulations! If you don't mind sharing some gossip about Birchblogger event?  






Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






Congrats on the job offer and being picked for the Birchblogger breakfast!


Thanks!

To give a quick summary of the event: Alison was quite knowledgeable, funny and blunt. We were color-matched to Alison's products. Alison shared some tips with us (which many of you may already know):


The correct order of makeup application = foundation first and concealer second. 
Use a transparent powder to set makeup. This helps prevent makeup from settling in fine lines and wrinkles.
For dry skin, use a primer after you apply moisturizer. Primers seal in moisturizers.
90% of the time, people can use the same shade of foundation and concealer. You don't need to use the green, yellow and purple colored concealers. 
Alison Raffaele Cosmetics are free of parabens, mineral oil, fragrance and talc. Also these products are gluten-free and vegan.

Here are the goodies from the event:


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This just popped up on youtube!

....

I spy normal black eyeliner 



.... i hope that's not what it is and rather the eyeshadow it was hinting at


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I spy normal black eyeliner 




.... i hope that's not what it is and rather the eyeshadow it was hinting at 





Unless it's a super hi tech laser beam can opening dog whistle box cutting multi function eye liner... I'm not interested either loll


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Unless it's a super hi tech laser beam can opening dog whistle box cutting multi function eye liner... I'm not interested either loll


 It has to clean my kitchen *and* scrub my toilet.


----------



## brittneygg (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice, you got all 3 ruffian crowd source colors


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It has to clean my kitchen *and* scrub my toilet.

That would be the full size version. Prolly not available as a sample size lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 30, 2013)

updates


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 30, 2013)

The spoiled item finally pushed me into a second sub. I didn't do it as a gift sub, so I'm hoping I'll receive a regular box, not a welcome box.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> The spoiled item finally pushed me into a second sub. I didn't do it as a gift sub, so I'm hoping I'll receive a regular box, not a welcome box.


 Wait, what item? I don't see any October item spoilers on Instagram or Facebook.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 30, 2013)

updates


----------



## DorotaD (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! Not sure if someone has beat me to it, but Target's sample spot has a few new samples up. One of them is for simple skincare! http://samples.target.com


----------



## OiiO (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait, what item? I don't see any October item spoilers on Instagram or Facebook.

I didn't either. What was the spoiler?


----------



## gemstone (Sep 30, 2013)

> I didn't either. What was the spoiler?


 Alison Raffaele products are being sampled in some boxes. Jpark107 went to a birchbloggers event that featured her, and that is what she was told in an email.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! Not sure if someone has beat me to it, but Target's sample spot has a few new samples up. One of them is for simple skincare! http://samples.target.com

omg awesome find! totally just got the simple moisturizer. thanks!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! Not sure if someone has beat me to it, but Target's sample spot has a few new samples up. One of them is for simple skincare! http://samples.target.com

Thank You! I just scored a moisturizer sample.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! Not sure if someone has beat me to it, but Target's sample spot has a few new samples up. One of them is for simple skincare! http://samples.target.com

Thanks!   Just got a sample!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Sep 30, 2013)

Score - sample face wash! Thanks for sharing. I also picked up the Snapple K-cups since I have been wanting to try them. Funny thing was it wouldn't accept 0 as the answer to three - three. Took 3 tries - weird.


----------



## DorotaD (Sep 30, 2013)

I wanted the k cups too!!! I had five-one and it was telling me I was wrong! I put in Four, four, 4... Then I had to use my fingers to count just to be sure that five take away one is four. I felt so dumb even though I knew I was right! I'll try again later because I really am interested in trying those out!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 30, 2013)

I got the K-cups too!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Got the Simple moisturizer! Thank you!!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Alison Raffaele products are being sampled in some boxes. Jpark107 went to a birchbloggers event that featured her, and that is what she was told in an email.


 Ah, so just a brand spoiler? I was thinking a specific item like, say, benefit They're Real mascara (for some bizarre reason, this is the *only* specific product I can think of at the moment).


----------



## LadyK (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got the simple moisturizer.  I didn't realize target did free samples.  Thanks!


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry for the false alarm.  I've got so many subs, I confused something I saw for one of them (a polish brand I like) with BB.  But I did get a second sub.  I've cancelled a bunch over the last couple of months, as Birchbox consistently works better for me.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The spoiled item finally pushed me into a second sub. I didn't do it as a gift sub, so I'm hoping I'll receive a regular box, not a welcome box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted the k cups too!!! I had five-one and it was telling me I was wrong! I put in Four, four, 4... Then I had to use my fingers to count just to be sure that five take away one is four. I felt so dumb even though I knew I was right! I'll try again later because I really am interested in trying those out!
I ordered a Simple sample first. Then I had the same problem you are describing above so closed my browser window, immediately opened a new one and was able to order the K-cups with no problem.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alison Raffaele products are being sampled in some boxes. Jpark107 went to a birchbloggers event that featured her, and that is what she was told in an email.

Ah, so just a brand spoiler? I was thinking a specific item like, say, benefit They're Real mascara (for some bizarre reason, this is the *only* specific product I can think of at the moment). 
Yup, just a brand spoiler. I wrote an overview about the brand/products in the spoiler below:

The brand makes primer, foundation, concealer, luminizer, translucent powder and tools (meaning, no color cosmetics). I tested the products at the Birchbox office and I liked them - lightweight, buildable and non-cakey. I also appreciate that the brand's products are free of parabens, fragrance, mineral oil, talc (and are also gluten-free and vegan). Although I should include a disclaimer that I'm not an expert in any sort of makeup!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).







I got invited too, but I live too far away so I had to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you have fun!!

Did anyone else get the email for annual subscriptions for $99? I am a little sad cause I *just* got an annual subscription about a week ago.


Aww, too bad that you couldn't make it for this event!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.
2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.
3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






Congrats on the job offer!! The birchblogger event sounds like fun. It's so fantastic that you were selected! 
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






That is sooo exciting!!! Congratulations! If you don't mind sharing some gossip about Birchblogger event?  






Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT - I'm having a great day!

1. I got an invite for a Birchblogger breakfast with Alison Raffaele (founder of an eco-friendly cosmetics line that will be sampled in the October Birchbox). The breakfast will be at the Birchbox office and a makeup gift will be given to us, including her Reality Base Foundation.

2. I was given a verbal job offer at a magnet hospital in NYC.

3. I had some fun mail (Nars and MAC giveaway prizes).






Congrats on the job offer and being picked for the Birchblogger breakfast!


Thanks!

To give a quick summary of the event: Alison was quite knowledgeable, funny and blunt. We were color-matched to Alison's products. Alison shared some tips with us (which many of you may already know):


The correct order of makeup application = foundation first and concealer second.
Use a transparent powder to set makeup. This helps prevent makeup from settling in fine lines and wrinkles.
For dry skin, use a primer after you apply moisturizer. Primers seal in moisturizers.
90% of the time, people can use the same shade of foundation and concealer. You don't need to use the green, yellow and purple colored concealers.
Alison Raffaele Cosmetics are free of parabens, mineral oil, fragrance and talc. Also these products are gluten-free and vegan.

Here are the goodies from the event:





Awesome goodies!


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 30, 2013)

How did I not already sub for updates!!


----------



## english (Oct 1, 2013)

so, i just got home and found an email for a birchbox subscription in my inbox, signed up and im getting a box this month! being that its my first box, will i be getting the october box or do they have a separate welcome box for first timers?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *english* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so, i just got home and found an email for a birchbox subscription in my inbox, signed up and im getting a box this month! being that its my first box, will i be getting the october box or do they have a separate welcome box for first timers?

You'll get an October box! Welcome boxes are only for gift subscriptions.


----------



## english (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You'll get an October box! Welcome boxes are only for gift subscriptions. 






awesome! i cant wait! (=


----------



## brittneygg (Oct 1, 2013)

updates


----------



## klg534 (Oct 1, 2013)

They normally do the video sneak peak on the first right?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They normally do the video sneak peak on the first right?

No, not necessarily. September was the 2nd, August was the 5th, July was the 5th.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted, but an image from the October sneak peek taping.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this has been posted, but an image from the October sneak peek taping.






ooh thanks! looks like whish and the 12 benefits hair stuff, candy corn too?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 1, 2013)

If anyone has been wanting to try Julep they have a giveaway/contest where you can enter to win 3 months subscription to Julep AND Citrus Lane. https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://julepgiveaway.kickoffpages.com?kid=24ZEC Customer service and shipping definitely not as good as Birchbox, but they have tons of colors and some interesting products.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 1, 2013)

So I was supposed to be auto-charged for my yearly sub today and I wanted to use the YEARLY99 code (plus a pick-two), so I "opted out" so I could add the code manually. I was trying to manually resubscribe today and there doesn't appear to be anywhere to re-sub. Does anyone know how long it will take to reflect not being an "active" subscriber for October?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if this has been posted, but an image from the October sneak peek taping.






That pink bottle looks kinda like the 12 Benefits Spray stuff they sent out a while ago. I liked it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 1, 2013)

Is anyone else hoping for a new limited edition box? I loved the CEW boxes and have been hoping for a new one (the head of the class one did not appeal to me). I have a few hundred points ready to spend on a good box or two.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone else hoping for a new limited edition box? I loved the CEW boxes and have been hoping for a new one (the head of the class one did not appeal to me). I have a few hundred points ready to spend on a good box or two.

I was just thinking about how I would love to see another one come out!!!

my mom's birthday is coming up and she loved the Wonder Woman Box. She doesn't "shop around" enough for me to get her a birchbox subscription, so I like getting her the limited edition boxes with full size products that she'll use up. She had a field day digging through my CEW haul too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was supposed to be auto-charged for my yearly sub today and I wanted to use the YEARLY99 code (plus a pick-two), so I "opted out" so I could add the code manually. I was trying to manually resubscribe today and there doesn't appear to be anywhere to re-sub. Does anyone know how long it will take to reflect not being an "active" subscriber for October?

that's weird? i bet if you called BB directly they would probably help you out!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 1, 2013)

> I was just thinking about how I would love to see another one come out!!! my mom's birthday is coming up and she loved the Wonder Woman Box. She doesn't "shop around" enough for me to get her a birchbox subscription, so I like getting her the limited edition boxes with full size products that she'll use up. She had a field day digging through my CEW haul too.


 When did they sell a "wonder woman" box. I've been subscribed for almost 2 years and I honestly don't remember that box??


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it was around April/May/Mother's day.  They had a FB contest where you could nominate a "wonder woman" to win a box.  Then they sold them in the shop too.  If memory serves they went quick!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When did they sell a "wonder woman" box. I've been subscribed for almost
2 years and I honestly don't remember that box??


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks Pink! I guess I didn't know about it because I don't have Facebook and must have been clueless. I really liked my CEW boxes and would love another one like that in the future. I didn't purchase the back to school box because I didn't need a journal/notebook, ( I can pick one up at the Target), and I haven't worn a sequin since I danced to "Vogue" in my last recital.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha that pretty much sums up what I thought of the back to school one also!  I, too loved my CEW boxes (I got both!).  Here's hoping in addition to a great October box we get some good specialty boxes for the holidays!  I am hoarding some points!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks Pink! I guess I didn't know about it because I don't have Facebook and must have been clueless. I really liked my CEW boxes and would love another one like that in the future. I didn't purchase the back to school box because I didn't need a journal/notebook, ( I can pick one up at the Target), and I haven't worn a sequin since I danced to "Vogue" in my last recital.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm hoarding too!! 798 to be exact, but I'm not bragging..hehe I wanted to save up to buy some awesome holiday specials or just a really awesome kick ass gift for, wait for it, ME!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha, good for you.  My point hoarding is not as great as yours but every little bit helps!  I am so tempted to upgrade to the yearly sub for $99 (YEARLY99) cause it is almost $10 back, but I want SO MUCH STUFFS!  Ah the joys of beauty addiction!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm hoarding too!! 798 to be exact, but I'm not bragging..hehe
I wanted to save up to buy some awesome holiday specials or just a really awesome kick ass gift for, wait for it, ME!!!!


----------



## brittneygg (Oct 2, 2013)

For some reason I am getting a message saying theres a billing issue, all info is correct, nothing wrong with my account ( I swear, lol). Of course it's past customer service hours, it's gonna drive me nuts until I can call in the morning, and I don't want to miss a month. ERG


----------



## Rachael1 (Oct 2, 2013)

> For some reason I am getting a message saying theres a billing issue, all info is correct, nothing wrong with my account ( I swear, lol). Of course it's past customer service hours, it's gonna drive me nuts until I can call in the morning, and I don't want to miss a month. ERG


 Try re-entering your credit card info. This happens to me every month because of the card I use.....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 2, 2013)

> I'm hoarding too!! 798 to be exact, but I'm not bragging..hehe I wanted to save up to buy some awesome holiday specials or just a really awesome kick ass gift for, wait for it, ME!!!!


 Y'all are killing me! I thought I was doing good with my 594 BB points, lol! I, too can't wait to see if they put out a holiday limited edition box of sorts..preferably with all holiday themed items...like that scented Butter London Polish remover...I WANT THAT!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 2, 2013)

Totally excited for a holiday box. Last year I split the holiday box up for presents and it worked really well--the diffuser and the truffle salt went to my in-laws, and the other kitchen stuff went to my SIL. Will 100% buy a men's box or home box if it's limited edition to use as gifts. I would be too tempted to keep a women's one for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm hoarding too!! 798 to be exact, but I'm not bragging..hehe
I wanted to save up to buy some awesome holiday specials or just a really awesome kick ass gift for, wait for it, ME!!!!

Jealous! There's no way I can hoard for that long though, I'm extremely weak willed bahahha.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm starting to hoard points on my one account, on my second account, I use them up as fast as I get them!


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 2, 2013)

I was hoarding points, but then I bought the Suki cleanser and now I'm down to 148 points. Hopefully this month I'll get a box with six products to review in it to bump me up to $20.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Y'all are killing me! I thought I was doing good with my 594 BB points, lol! I, too can't wait to see if they put out a holiday limited edition box of sorts..preferably with all holiday themed items...like that scented Butter London Polish remover...I WANT THAT!!

I read your post too fast. I thought you wanted nail polish remover that was butter scented. I thought perhaps you were either from the south or related to Paula Deen! lol


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jealous! There's no way I can hoard for that long though, I'm extremely weak willed bahahha.

I'm weak too! That's why my other account is 0!! I've recently racked up points through the "Discovery Dash", and the "30 % off customer fav's" sale. I have started Christmas shopping. I think I bought a ModelCo. lipgloss for every woman on my list-and maybe my secret santa recipient??!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was hoarding points, but then I bought the Suki cleanser and now I'm down to 148 points. Hopefully this month I'll get a box with six products to review in it to bump me up to $20.

The Suki cleanser is a great item to spend your points on!! I love it!!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm starting to hoard points on my one account, on my second account, I use them up as fast as I get them!  

I do the same thing!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

that is an awesome code-plus you get the 99 points! It's just tough to fork over $99 at a time for some gals. I just used the double points code that I got 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Completely off topic, but YAY, I have 3 hearts now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magictodo (Oct 2, 2013)

Just wanted to share the new Amika hairdryer with $85 purchase gift on Birchbox. Plus it's combinable with the Yearly99 promotion!


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quick question....I have a yearly sub that I began last November. So it would end after this month. If I opt right now to end my annual subscription, my box will still come for this month (since its the last one my annual subscription covers) and I would be put on a month-to-month subscription, right? It made me nervous because "Opt Out of Auto Renewal" the page says "Please fill out this short survey to be automatically opted out. If you ever want to resubscribe you will need to purchase a new subscription."


----------



## AshSangre (Oct 2, 2013)

I would love to see a Lip stain in a deeper wine color and a lipliner. or a really great balm for lips.  I would also love to get a contouring blush.  The perfume last month was amazing and I bought it so hopefully if any type of scents they have, maybe something from Demeter like Pumpkin or Chai would be nice.  And anything for dark circles under the eyes would be amazing.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 2, 2013)

> Just wanted to share the new Amika hairdryer with $85 purchase gift on Birchbox. Plus it's combinable with the Yearly99 promotion!


 That's awesome. Great catch with the hair dryer


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 2, 2013)

> I logged on to update my profile and ended up placing an order for the wrap-up and those Jane Tran bobby pins (so cute!). I've been intrigued by the wrap-up for a while, even though it has mixed reviews.


 I think if you have thick hair, or long hair, and you don't mind learning how to use it, it is quite nice. From the reviews, I expected it to be tricky, but it was pretty easy for me. I found videos online that demonstrated. As long as I make a ponytail first, and wrap pretty tight (not super tight) it works everytime.


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 2, 2013)

October Sneek peek video


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I logged on to update my profile and ended up placing an order for the wrap-up and those Jane Tran bobby pins (so cute!). I've been intrigued by the wrap-up for a while, even though it has mixed reviews.

I bought the wrap up a few weeks ago. I have a few layers in my hair and the wrap up is pretty decent. It breaks up the monotony of the same ol' ponytail I wear to drop my kids off at school everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share the new Amika hairdryer with $85 purchase gift on Birchbox. Plus it's combinable with the Yearly99 promotion!





Awesome! Now I wish I waited to sub. Oh well!


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoiler



Got this email from birchbox!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

October Sneek peek video

 

Oooo! Looks like October is going to be decent. Excited for the chapstick!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am SO excited for this month. Everything in the video looks awesome and I have high hopes for great boxes this month :-D Come on the 10th!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay for sneak peek! A pretty good selection, can't wait to see what else is sent out.. I really like the idea of the beauty find this month


----------



## noxlunate (Oct 2, 2013)

October looks good! I'm super excited for the beauty find.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 2, 2013)

I ordered the 12 Benefits spray from the "Favorites" shop in September, and I like it!  I'm not sure if I prefer that one or the Beauty Protector.  The 12 Benefits is a bit thicker, but the BP smells a lot better, I think.  They both make my hair feel soft and moisturized.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noxlunate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  October looks good! I'm super excited for the beauty find.

Me too!  It sounds amazing, really hoping it lives up to the hype!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Video looks great!  Excited for the extra too.  I'm glad they showed the Amika blow dryer in there because I lol'ed when I saw her holding it up.  As much as it sucks to travel with a full sized hair dryer- that little pigmy would never work for me



.  Glad I talked myself out of renewing my now-expired gift sub to get that.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice spoiler video. I really hope I get to try the Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish. I have been wanting to try that for a long time.  If they send me that Pop Beauty lip gloss I am going to scream. That would be four months in a row for lipstick/lip gloss and I am so tired of it. I can only use so much.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay! Everything looks awesome! I can almost guarantee that both of my box will have the 12 things spray in it because I just ordered the full size Beauty Protector spray. Oh well!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 2, 2013)

I am super excited!  I really hope I get the 

12 benefits spray, any of the lip products (because even though I don't wear lipgloss, they are great gifts), and some skin care stuff!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 2, 2013)

I laughed so hard at the little blowdryer too! Although, I am considering adding it to my mini-hair-tools kit with the mini straightener. 

I admit, the pattern sucked me in too.


----------



## magictodo (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I laughed so hard at the little blowdryer too! Although, I am considering adding it to my mini-hair-tools kit with the mini straightener. 

I admit, the pattern sucked me in too.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Video looks great!  Excited for the extra too.  I'm glad they showed the Amika blow dryer in there because I lol'ed when I saw her holding it up.  As much as it sucks to travel with a full sized hair dryer- that little pigmy would never work for me



.  Glad I talked myself out of renewing my now-expired gift sub to get that.  


See, I have a pixie cut and use a hairdryer for a couple minutes for volume/when it's cold out, so this size is perfect for my travels! But I can see where it wouldn't be enough for the longer-haired girls out there.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



See, I have a pixie cut and use a hairdryer for a couple minutes for volume/when it's cold out, so this size is perfect for my travels! But I can see where it wouldn't be enough for the longer-haired girls out there.

I have tons of hair but I just made my upgraded my account to annual and got the hair drier.  I just think it so cute.  I am sure I can find some way to use it.  I really wanted to get the mini straightener  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So sad I missed it.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Oct 2, 2013)

I adore everything by Laura Mercier. So excited for this month!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 2, 2013)

> I have tons of hair but I just made my upgraded my account to annual and got the hair drier. Â I just think it so cute. Â I am sure I can find some way to use it. Â I really wanted to get the mini straightener  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â So sad I missed it.Â


 Me too, I had already updated my first account, and I used this and a pick two to update my second account. I can always give it as a gift. My wavy to curly hair is normally air dried, but this was such a nice extra on top of the code.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm not so thrilled with October's box. I've had 12 benefit Hair leave in spray. It's OK; really, not that so great as AMIKA's Blow up spray. The way I see that the best #1 is AMIKA #2 Beauty Protector Spray (It dried out my hair badly. Mind that my hair's length is down at my waist. I'm hoping to get that UK's famous product: cleanser/exfoliator. I'm overloaded with makeup like lip stuff and have no interest for stainac. I had to trade that other stain type of products at least 3 times.


----------



## Linnake (Oct 2, 2013)

The link for the video doesn't work. Am I the only one that can never find it on YouTube? Lol


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The link for the video doesn't work. Am I the only one that can never find it on YouTube? Lol

I can't access it either.


----------



## kayglass (Oct 2, 2013)

Everything in the spoilers video is something I would be happy to see! And I'm weirdly excited about the Chapstick. I feel like I forget about brands like Chapstick because I do most of my shopping online.


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 2, 2013)

Oooh, I really want the 12 Benefits spray!  I almost ordered it a couple weeks ago.  I'm looking forward to the chapstick too, lol.  I wouldn't mind the Pop Beauty gloss either.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't think I have ever been this excited about the sneak peek!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2013)

SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS MONTH!!!

i would love any of these products, especially excited about the birchbox find, I think it will go perfectly with the stila liquid lipstick many of us have.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The link for the video doesn't work. Am I the only one that can never find it on YouTube? Lol

I can't access it either. 


Here you go!


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 2, 2013)

> SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS MONTH!!! i would love any of these products, especially excited about the birchbox find, I think it will go perfectly with the stila liquid lipstick many of us have.


 Me too me too!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here you go! 






Thank you! I actually like everything but the Dr. Brandt stuff. I've already gotten the 12 Benefits Spray and Staniac from TheBalm, so I won't be getting those, but I'm excited to try everything else, especially anything from Laura Mercier. Even the "find" is cool.


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS MONTH!!!

i would love any of these products, especially excited about the birchbox find, I think it will go perfectly with the stila liquid lipstick many of us have.

Me too. I liked all the products they showed but I got ridiculously excited about the find LOL. It looks awesome and I struggle finding something that I can put on before my lipstick that doesn't just make the lipstick slip around. And, I should own stock in chapstick as much as I use, so... LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 2, 2013)

OMG! 

Laura Mercier
Are you kidding me?! Ok, so fingers and toes all crossed, maybe even eyes too (when I can) lol! Soooo hoping for something from this brand, even if I did just get a bunch of it from Sephora in 500 point perks.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG! 

Laura Mercier
Are you kidding me?! Ok, so fingers and toes all crossed, maybe even eyes too (when I can) lol! Soooo hoping for something from this brand, even if I did just get a bunch of it from Sephora in 500 point perks.


OH YES! I really hope that's in this month's box!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahhhh. My all time favorite. This is the brand that made me spiral into the madness that is called suddenly-spending-a-lot-of-money-on-makeup.



> OMG!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Are you kidding me?! Ok, so fingers and toes all crossed, maybe even eyes too (when I can) lol! Soooo hoping for something from this brand, even if I did just get a bunch of it from Sephora in 500 point perks.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 2, 2013)

> OMG!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Are you kidding me?! Ok, so fingers and toes all crossed, maybe even eyes too (when I can) lol! Soooo hoping for something from this brand, even if I did just get a bunch of it from Sephora in 500 point perks. I thought it was only a new addition to the store?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2013)

I am sorry to burst any bubbles, but I'm pretty sure they just added LM to the store, not our Oct boxes.  Someday!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sorry to burst any bubbles, but I'm pretty sure they just added LM to the store, not our Oct boxes.  Someday!!!  





I should pay better attention. I'm sad now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 2, 2013)

It just means you can buy it with points! And that's alright with me! Right? Right??



> I should pay better attention. I'm sad now.  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I am sorry to burst any bubbles, but I'm pretty sure they just added LM to the store, not our Oct boxes. Â Someday!!! Â :eusa_pray:


----------



## kayglass (Oct 2, 2013)

Just bit the bullet and got the annual sub with the dollhouse sized hair dryer (maybe it will be good for my daughter?) and the code and the mystery pick 2. Thanks for all of the codes and tips ladies!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 2, 2013)

This month looks AWESOME!!!!!!!! Everything was great sample size and I would be happy with any of the items!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 2, 2013)

Heeeey, did anyone else notice that they changed the feedback popover to a separate page? I can do feedback on my phone now! Whoo!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It just means you can buy it with points! And that's alright with me! Right? Right?? Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I should pay better attention. I'm sad now.





  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am sorry to burst any bubbles, but I'm pretty sure they just added LM to the store, not our Oct boxes.  Someday!!!  





Yes indeed!  I think my next point hoard will be spent on some of these babies!


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 2, 2013)

Can someone post a list/transcript of the sneak peak items?


----------



## KayEss (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone post a list/transcript of the sneak peak items?

Products:Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish: Available soon on Birchbox.comPOP Beauty Lip Gloss: Available soon on Birchbox.comChapStick Hydration Lock: Available at your local drugstoreamika GWP Mod Mini Blow Dryer: http://birch.ly/15IZ2hsLaura Mercier: Available soon on Birchbox.com12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment:http://birch.ly/16ZhmwQdr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant: http://goo.gl/CTQzlRtheBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac: http://goo.gl/kzX8qa


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2013)

Quick question?  I upgraded to yearly using the YEARLY99 code.  It shows a box shipping 10/13/13.  I was already charged for my Oct box.  Does this mean I will get 2 boxes this month?  Will they credit me $10?  I have never upgraded to yearly before!  Guess I should probably contact BB CS.

Also did the Amika dryer (to match my Amika mini flat iron) and mystery pick 2!


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 3, 2013)

Same thing happened to me, but darn it, I made my purchase the day before the Amika dryer deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 3, 2013)

I want Staniac. They always send me skincare, and love to send me lipgloss, which I don't mind at all. But, I am hoping my "classic" profile might score me a staniac, because I've never tried it, or benetint. Always wanted to.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 3, 2013)

So I'm up late, as usual, and doing a bit of brainstorming regarding bb points and gifting subscriptions, and I thought someone might have some insights on a few things.

I have two accounts for which I pay by the month. I'll be up to 500 points on one account soon, and was thinking about attempting to use my points to 'gift' my second account a 6 month subscription for $60, making the cost $10 for 6 months after using the $50 in points. 

First, is it possible to give a gift sub to a month-by-month account? And if so, let's say I gifted the subscription after I receive my October boxes...would the gift sub then take the place of the month-to-month sub on that account for 6 months, with the first box starting in November? And what would I need to do as far as making sure the gift takes affect, so I'm not charged the monthly fee on November first? 

If anyone knows or has attempted this, I'd love to hear how it worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok, I was kind of annoyed when Ipsy sent me the lip balm, but I am now oddly excited for the ChapStick!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 3, 2013)

> So I'm up late, as usual, and doing a bit of brainstorming regarding bb points and gifting subscriptions, and I thought someone might have some insights onÂ a few things. I have two accounts for which I pay by the month. I'll be up to 500 points on one account soon, and was thinking about attempting to use my points toÂ 'gift' my second account a 6 month subscription for $60, making the cost $10 for 6 months after using the $50 in points.Â  First, is it possible to give a gift subÂ toÂ a month-by-monthÂ account? And if so, let's say I gifted the subscription after I receive my October boxes...would the gift sub then take the place of the month-to-month sub on that account for 6 months, with the first box starting in November? And what would I need to do as far as making sure the gift takes affect, so I'm not charged the monthly fee on November first?Â  If anyone knows or has attempted this, I'd love to hear how it worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did this with my second account. From my main account, I used my points for a three months sub and gifted it to my second account. I have done it twice lol. My best advice is to do it after being billed for the month. It automatically will stop it from billing you until it runs out. The part where you choose the date has worked differently for me both times but my guess is that it depended on timing. First time I did it, I got my usual monthly box ( from being billed month to month) and after putting my gift code in it scheduled the welcome box during that same month and so the following month I got the second box in my subscription.second time I tried it, the welcome box replaced the following months box after my last billed month. The good thing is that it does let you decide certain dates for it to send it. Hope that doesn't sound confusing! It's early!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 3, 2013)

> Heeeey, did anyone else notice that they changed the feedback popover to a separate page? I can do feedback on my phone now! Whoo!


 Awesome! I gotta try that.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I was kind of annoyed when Ipsy sent me the lip balm, but I am now oddly excited for the ChapStick! 

I think because we're ALL getting it.  It's not a "You might get lip balm... OR A UD LIPSTICK!" It's "Yay, everyone gets a ChapStick!"

and not just any ChapStick... a LIPSTICK-ENHANCING ChapStick!  I'm excited too!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm actually super excited for the Chapstick lip primer?! I've been looking for a product like that, AND if it works for me it will actually be affordable to buy again!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Heeeey, did anyone else notice that they changed the feedback popover to a separate page? I can do feedback on my phone now! Whoo!

Thank god! I was always so frustrated not being able to do them on my phone or iPad.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm excited for the Chapstick too! I like it when there's an item everyone gets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 3, 2013)

Last year during the holidays, I got two Lip Smacker tins with probably six tubes of lip balm each (because two-for-one coupon!). I also picked up a half dozen NYC Applicious balms in June or so. I have used maybe two of each -- but I am still insanely excited about the Chapstick! I am a serious lip balm fanatic. I always have at least one within reach. I get twitchy if I so much as leave my office to get a sandwich to bring back to my desk and don't take some with me. It goes back to a horrible sunburn in high school. Marching band. Saxophone. Rose Parade. It's been more than twenty-five years, but just *thinking* about it makes me want to buy more lip balm!


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 3, 2013)

Hautelook has urban Decay on sale today! There are eyeshadows and 24/7 eyeliners for $4 each! I just placed an order for 5 things and it came to $26 with shipping. It's amazing considering than one full priced liner is $19


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think if you have thick hair, or long hair, and you don't mind learning how to use it, it is quite nice. From the reviews, I expected it to be tricky, but it was pretty easy for me. I found videos online that demonstrated. As long as I make a ponytail first, and wrap pretty tight (not super tight) it works everytime.
Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I bought the wrap up a few weeks ago. I have a few layers in my hair and the wrap up is pretty decent. It breaks up the monotony of the same ol' ponytail I wear to drop my kids off at school everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I gave it a quick try this morning and it was ok, but I was in a hurry so I gave up.  The only problem I see is that I have a lot of layers that were kind of falling out, but I think if I did it tighter it would be fine.  I'll have to watch the video for it again lol.  For $10 or so plus a discount, I think I'll like it.

As for the 12 Benefits Spray, I just finished my sample of it (only 3 uses lol) and I LOVED it!  I will be buying a full size for sure.  Made my hair so smooth and silky.  I did not notice a scent to it though, some of you said it had one? I cant remember if I got it in a pick 2 or in one of my subs so there's a chance I could get another this month.  I haven't used the BP spray to compare it to though.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 3, 2013)

Add me to the list of those excited for the Chapstick primer! I just ordered Talk That Talk from the Riri Hearts Mac collection, and I've read that it can be kind of a pain to apply. Provided my already backordered lipstick doesn't get canceled altogether, I'll need something to make it glide on my lips more easily. This Chapstick seems perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Oct 3, 2013)

I am sure this has bern asked a million times before-- but I just upgraded to a yearly (yay coupon code + plus two mystery pack!) subscription but I was also charged for my October box. Will I get two boxes for October or will my yearly subscription start in November?


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 3, 2013)

My account has switched to October already!  No clicky truck yet but this is a much earlier change than I've had in the last few months.  Usually mine changes around the 8/9


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last year during the holidays, I got two Lip Smacker tins with probably six tubes of lip balm each (because two-for-one coupon!). I also picked up a half dozen NYC Applicious balms in June or so. I have used maybe two of each -- but I am still insanely excited about the Chapstick! I am a serious lip balm fanatic. I always have at least one within reach. I get twitchy if I so much as leave my office to get a sandwich to bring back to my desk and don't take some with me. It goes back to a horrible sunburn in high school. Marching band. Saxophone. Rose Parade. It's been more than twenty-five years, but just *thinking* about it makes me want to buy more lip balm!

^ This! Exactly this...I've been in the camp of horribly blistered sunburned lips too. Ugh...I looked like I had an extreme break out of herpes for two weeks! No I go nowhere without some sort of lip protection. It's in my office, pretty much in every room of my house and I have several in my purse. 

At first, I wasn't that excited over chapstick (especially two of them), because I have a lifetime supply of lip balm built up and because all I can think of is that waxy stuff in the black tube that resembles cork grease more than something I'd put on my lips. But the more I see it as a primer, maybe it will be ok. I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am sure this has bern asked a million times before-- but I just upgraded to a yearly (yay coupon code + plus two mystery pack!) subscription but I was also charged for my October box. Will I get two boxes for October or will my yearly subscription start in November?

I hope you got the mini blow dryer too!

And I called CS about this yesterday - my account stated that the yearly was to start in November so I'm pretty sure yours is too!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 3, 2013)

> I hope you got the mini blow dryer too! And I called CS about this yesterday - my account stated that the yearly was to start in November so I'm pretty sure yours is too!


 Thanks! Unfortunately, I upgraded before the mini hair dryer was available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't win 'em all!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Am I the only one who literally never gets any of the items from the sneak peek videos? I always just get a bunch of random things, but I too am excited about the chapstick. Its always good to have especially during the cold months!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 3, 2013)

I



> Am I the only one who literally never gets any of the items from the sneak peek videos? I always just get a bunch of random things, but I too am excited about the chapstick. Its always good to have especially during the cold months!


 I've been subscribed for eight months. I've never NOT gotten at least one item from the sneak peak video.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just bit the bullet and got the annual sub with the dollhouse sized hair dryer (maybe it will be good for my daughter?) and the code and the mystery pick 2. Thanks for all of the codes and tips ladies!
What is the code for the mystery pick 2?


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I
I've been subscribed for eight months. I've never NOT gotten at least one item from the sneak peak video.
With the exception of the products that everyone gets, I dont get any of the products from the sneak peak. Do you think I should update my profile?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the code for the mystery pick 2?

No code, just add it to your cart from the bonus shop.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm up late, as usual, and doing a bit of brainstorming regarding bb points and gifting subscriptions, and I thought someone might have some insights on a few things.

I have two accounts for which I pay by the month. I'll be up to 500 points on one account soon, and was thinking about attempting to use my points to 'gift' my second account a 6 month subscription for $60, making the cost $10 for 6 months after using the $50 in points. 

First, is it possible to give a gift sub to a month-by-month account? And if so, let's say I gifted the subscription after I receive my October boxes...would the gift sub then take the place of the month-to-month sub on that account for 6 months, with the first box starting in November? And what would I need to do as far as making sure the gift takes affect, so I'm not charged the monthly fee on November first? 

If anyone knows or has attempted this, I'd love to hear how it worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i gifted myself a 3 month sub back in march with my points. it works and they don't bill you the $10 on the 1st as long as it's in a gift sub. you might get one of those "Welcome boxes" though.


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey I don't know if anyone else mentioned this yet, but if you use the YEARLY99 you can also get the Amika travel hair dryer AND the mystery pack for free.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sorry to burst any bubbles, but I'm pretty sure they just added LM to the store, not our Oct boxes.  Someday!!!  





But didn't we think that last month with Elizabeth Arden and it ended up being in boxes too?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

> But didn't we think that last month with Elizabeth Arden and it ended up being in boxes too?Â


 Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 3, 2013)

Oops, that's what I get for only reading the first 5 pages! Glad people are getting in on the freebie action  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 3, 2013)

I purchased a second subscription that I am planning to turn over to my mom at Christmas. (I am going to take the Oct and Nov boxes and decorate them for her to open on Christmas - fun!). Anyway, I forgot to add the hair dryer - darn! - so I emailed customer service and they said the offer isn't available with just a subscription purchase. I guess the folks who did remember to add the hair dryer got to take advantage of a system glitch.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 3, 2013)

I canceled my auto-renew (set to renew on the 1st) and my "subscribe" button wasn't showing up, so I emailed CS and asked them to subscribe me under the YEARLY99 code. 

I got a reply that said that I wasn't eligible--that only new and monthly subscribers could use it. I was like...this does not help me with my issue...but then I logged into my account and the subscribe button magically was back. It let me use the code + pick two + blowdryer so I am not sure why she was trying to tell me it wasn't possible, but I am a happy camper! Now I can be excited about the chapstick too!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 3, 2013)

Woohoo! So excited for the Chapstick item!  I also wouldn't mind the Staniac again, but got it June 2012... does anyone know if I'll get dupes after canceling my subscription and resubbing after about a year?


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay, every time someone mentions the chapstick, I instinctively grab mine and slather another coat on...Weird, just weird....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

> Okay, every time someone mentions the chapstick, I instinctively grab mine and slather another coat on...Weird, just weird....


 They are coming to get your Chapstick! Hurry and use it all up!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm up late, as usual, and doing a bit of brainstorming regarding bb points and gifting subscriptions, and I thought someone might have some insights on a few things.

I have two accounts for which I pay by the month. I'll be up to 500 points on one account soon, and was thinking about attempting to use my points to 'gift' my second account a 6 month subscription for $60, making the cost $10 for 6 months after using the $50 in points. 

First, is it possible to give a gift sub to a month-by-month account? And if so, let's say I gifted the subscription after I receive my October boxes...would the gift sub then take the place of the month-to-month sub on that account for 6 months, with the first box starting in November? And what would I need to do as far as making sure the gift takes affect, so I'm not charged the monthly fee on November first? 

If anyone knows or has attempted this, I'd love to hear how it worked out





I did this with my second account. From my main account, I used my points for a three months sub and gifted it to my second account. I have done it twice lol. My best advice is to do it after being billed for the month. It automatically will stop it from billing you until it runs out.
The part where you choose the date has worked differently for me both times but my guess is that it depended on timing. First time I did it, I got my usual monthly box ( from being billed month to month) and after putting my gift code in it scheduled the welcome box during that same month and so the following month I got the second box in my subscription.second time I tried it, the welcome box replaced the following months box after my last billed month. The good thing is that it does let you decide certain dates for it to send it. Hope that doesn't sound confusing! It's early! Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i gifted myself a 3 month sub back in march with my points. it works and they don't bill you the $10 on the 1st as long as it's in a gift sub. you might get one of those "Welcome boxes" though.
Thanks ladies! I'm gonna go for it! I'd like to set it up so that my welcome box comes in late October (after the regular box I've already paid for), so I will get a regular box in November 



 I was wondering something else today, would the gift sub contents fall under the 'no repeats' rule, since it's technically the same sub?


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey I don't know if anyone else mentioned this yet, but if you use the YEARLY99 you can also get the Amika travel hair dryer AND the mystery pack for free.

I totally did this too! I had a brainstorm at work, can't wait for my mystery pack and hair dryer to arrive!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 3, 2013)

I came soooooo close to missing out on the blow dryer. I already had my order and pick 2 in my cart just waitin on my paycheck. When I got up this morning I was so happy it was finally place my order day. I allllmosssst checked out and at the last second thought hmmm I should just check the bonus shop real quick. Was the blow dryer there yesterday? I could have sworn I didnt see it then. But anyway YAY bc my blow dryer died last week. I know its a mini but it'll be good for now. I think I came out pretty good tho not near as good as I see other bb'ers do. I got Laura Geller Spackle ($27), Laura Geller bronze &amp; brighten ($33), Jouer lip tint in bb pink ($20) and a Jurlique Rose love balm ($6.50) plus the mystery 2 pack &amp; the blower dryer for $44 after points and my anniversary code. Not too shabby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!! Just used the YEARLY99 code, added the Amika hair dryer, and free mystery pick 2. Does the yearly subscription start in November since we already paid for October? I was on a month-to-month plan.


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 4, 2013)

I just upgraded my 2nd account to a yearly subscription and got the Birchbox pouch (the "green" one), mystery pick 2 pack, and mini Amika hair dryer for $127 total (20% off FIRST20OFF code [though I know now that the 20% off was only applied to the Birchbox pouch] + free pick 2 pack &amp; hair dryer).  I'm so glad I remembered the pick 2 pack and current non-code GWP this time.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share the new Amika hairdryer with $85 purchase gift on Birchbox. Plus it's combinable with the Yearly99 promotion!





Nice! hope you get a good pick 2


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 4, 2013)

I just reviewed new products on their website. Under "What's new?". I'm so excited that Bain de Terre hair products are in the shop! I used to love their products years ago that one of scent was my favorite: apple. They discontinued all products about a few years ago. I guess either the company got new investors or bought out or whatever that happened totally re-imaged with newer products. I'm kinda disappointed that they're including argan and macadamaia oils in their line which I've been trying to avoid. Excited to try Liz Earle products. Not looking forward to chapsticks. For some reason, chapsticks never work on my lip. It makes it drier, peeled, and chapped. I'll stick to Dr. Lipp's. I know most of you guys don't like Dr. Lipp's due to sheep/by animal product. Remember, we are mammals; sheep are mammals. Why does it work? Because we have similar ingredients in our skin so that's why Dr. Lipp's works. Wax isn't a natural component because there's no wax ingredient in our body except inside our ears. The whole point is that I only try to stick products that works well that has an ability to regenerate my skin.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share the new Amika hairdryer with $85 purchase gift on Birchbox. Plus it's combinable with the Yearly99 promotion!




Thanks! I upgraded my 3rd account (don't judge me! lol ) to yearly, got the blow dryer and the pick two for $99. happy happy happy

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am sure this has bern asked a million times before-- but I just upgraded to a yearly (yay coupon code + plus two mystery pack!) subscription but I was also charged for my October box. Will I get two boxes for October or will my yearly subscription start in November?
Someone posted earlier that the yearly will start in November.


----------



## Sashatiara (Oct 4, 2013)

I went ahead and signed up for a year, the mystery pack, and blow dryer. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 4, 2013)

ugh. this box is only going to be my 20th on this account... need the 21st box promo to get my $85 down to where I can buy it all with my 50-60 points. I NEED that travel dryer, I am seriously obsessed.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 4, 2013)

Upgraded my main account sub to a yearly and added on the hair dryer and mystery pick 2! Used Yearly99 too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for posting all the details!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 4, 2013)

I better renew soon because it seems like that hair dryer is going FAST!!!


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 5, 2013)

I just tried the YEARLY99 promo code, and looks like it doesn't work anymore. Wasn't it set to expire on Oct 6? Oh well, it'll come around again.


----------



## HeatherS (Oct 5, 2013)

> I just tried the YEARLY99 promo code, and looks like it doesn't work anymore. Wasn't it set to expire on Oct 6? Oh well, it'll come around again.


 I believe it was only valid until October 4th.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 6, 2013)

Another off topic post, but I know a lot of Birchbox subscribers loved the Joie fragrance.

Joie sent me a $50 'gift card' for my birthday. For reference, I've never bought anything from the store. However, I had signed up for their e-mail list (during a Birchbox event at the Joie Soho location) a couple months ago.

The restrictions are as follows (bolded the important details):

"This card is only valid during the *calendar month* of the recipient's birthday. Valid ID must be present at time of check out to verify birth date. Only valid on *full prized merchandise* and can not be combined with any other offers. This promotional discount is redeemable only for merchandise at *Joie retail stores* and may not be used on Joie.com."

So, this $50 'gift card', assuming it is applicable for the fragrance, would bring down the cost of the fragrance to less than $50 (about half price).


----------



## LadyK (Oct 6, 2013)

I am excited for this months box!  I have never tried a lip primer before and knowing it is an affordable brand like chapstick helps.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got my tracking email! Woo hoo!


----------



## tanya0949 (Oct 6, 2013)

Lucky


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

> Just got my tracking email! Woo hoo!


 Whaaaa???


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 6, 2013)

omg! glad i checked the thread! i haven't checked my email yet, but my shipping info was clickable and is updated! ETA oct 11 (i usually get it 1-2 days early)  and it weighs .580 !!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 6, 2013)

I got tracking info on both accounts and they are very similar. Makes me a touch worried I might be getting dupes. But then, I'm trying to remind myself that BB puts out soooo very many boxes, weights are bound to be similar now and then. Still, getting them both at the same time also adds to my dupe anxiety. I'm just hoping if they are dupes, it is my fave box this time so I'll be glad to get everything twice, lol!

Here are my weights: Account #1 .5750

Account #2 .5850


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Just got my October box tracking information via e-mail!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

*Runs to check email and BB for clicky truck*


----------



## cari12 (Oct 6, 2013)

> I got tracking info on both accounts and they are very similar. Makes me a touch worried I might be getting dupes. But then, I'm trying to remind myself that BB puts out soooo very many boxes, weights are bound to be similar now and then. Still, getting them both at the same time also adds to my dupe anxiety. I'm just hoping if they are dupes, it is my fave box this time so I'll be glad to get everything twice, lol! Here are my weights: Account #1 .5750 Account #2 .5850


 I got shipping emails for my boxes at the same time last month and they were super close in weight like yours but they were different. I had one dupe product but everything else was different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! Nothing for me yet. So jealous of you all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Although, October is heavy travel season for my job, so the later I get my box, the more likely I am to be home to actually receive it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh mah gerddd! This is the earliest I have EVER had a clicky truck on my main account!! Expected delivery of Oct 11 with an exact weight of .500!!! ETA: I just checked my second account and it has the exact same delivery date with a weight of .5050 No WHAMMIES, please BB lol


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh mah gerddd! This is the earliest I have EVER had a clicky truck on my main account!! Expected delivery of Oct 11 with an exact weight of .500!!!

ETA: I just checked my second account and it has the exact same delivery date with a weight of .5050

No WHAMMIES, please BB lol

Box twins! I have a clicky truck on my second account with a weight of .50 and delivery date of 10/11. I'll probably get it on the 10th, though, my boxes are almost always a day early. I'm encouraged by my primary account not having shipping info yet, I'd love to get a box from the next wave that is completely different. My September boxes were completely different.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

These weights make me super sad because I REALLY wanted to try the Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Oct 6, 2013)

0.5700 for me!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

> Box twins! I have a clicky truck on my second account with a weight of .50 and delivery date of 10/11. I'll probably get it on the 10th, though, my boxes are almost always a day early. I'm encouraged by my primary account not having shipping info yet, I'd love to get a box from the next wave that is completely different. My September boxes were completely different.


 Ugh..I know! I'm so afraid I'm getting dupes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Does anyone happen to have the link to October box pages??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

0.5700 for me!!!
Yayyy me too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dashali (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg! glad i checked the thread! i haven't checked my email yet, but my shipping info was clickable and is updated! ETA oct 11 (i usually get it 1-2 days early)  and it weighs .580 !!! I'm so excited!!! 

twins!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 6, 2013)

The pages usually aren't available until the 10th. Sometimes the links are available early, but they 404 and won't show the pictures until the 10th. Come on, Thursday, the suspense is killing me already.



> Does anyone happen to have the link to October box pages??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

> The pages usually aren't available until the 10th. Sometimes the links are available early, but they 404 and won't show the pictures until the 10th. Come on, Thursday, the suspense is killing me already.


 I thought it was a tad early, but the suspense is killing me,too! Lol


----------



## stingsting (Oct 6, 2013)

My box is a behemoth: 0.615... what does it meeeeeean?


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 6, 2013)

Wheeeee. Clicky truck with a weight of .500 and a delivery date of 10/11. I NEVER get my box shipped that early! Such a great start to the week.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 6, 2013)

> My box is a behemoth: 0.615... what does it meeeeeean?


 No foil packets??? One could hope!


----------



## stingsting (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No foil packets??? One could hope!

True! Fingers definitely crossed.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 6, 2013)

Tracking email on account 1. Weight is .4950 Fingers crossed for different boxes this month!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 6, 2013)

> I got tracking info on both accounts and they are very similar. Makes me a touch worried I might be getting dupes. But then, I'm trying to remind myself that BB puts out soooo very many boxes, weights are bound to be similar now and then. Still, getting them both at the same time also adds to my dupe anxiety. I'm just hoping if they are dupes, it is my fave box this time so I'll be glad to get everything twice, lol! Here are my weights: Account #1 .5750 Account #2 .5850


 Box twins! Acct 1 - no clicky truck or email Acct 2 - weight .5750 with arrival date of Oct 11th. And I got a tracking email. I usually don't get the email until after my box is delivered. So way to go BB! I'm also glad to have them come at different times, feels more fun that way!


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 6, 2013)

.5800--I've been in a late wave for a few months so I'm loving this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Oct 6, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here ya go, it looks like only 25 variations this month:
I would be incredibly surprised if there were only 25 variations this month. More than likely, they're not through updating/uploading.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 6, 2013)

> > Â  Here ya go, it looks like only 25 variations this month:
> 
> 
> I would be incredibly surprised if there were only 25 variations this month. More than likely, they're not through updating/uploading.


 Agreed. I'd expect it to double if not more by the time they finish.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2013)

> I would be incredibly surprised if there were only 25 variations this month. More than likely, they're not through updating/uploading.


 Yup. I've seen them continue to add box variations some months even after the 10th.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 6, 2013)

I just checked my accounts.  On my first account, nothing is up for October yet, but on my second account, I have a clicky truck with a weight of 0.5050 and an expected delivery date of October 11!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked my accounts.  On my first account, nothing is up for October yet, but on my second account, I have a clicky truck with a weight of 0.5050 and an expected delivery date of October 11!  
Box twins!! That's my second account info EXACTLY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Oct 6, 2013)

My first account has shipped with a weight of .5150, but my second isn't clicky yet! I'm getting antsy!


----------



## AmryAnn (Oct 6, 2013)

Triplets!  Exact same info for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Surprised (but thrilled!) at how early it's coming this month.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

What are you girls hoping for this month??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not partial on what I get except I really hope I don't get the Pop beauty gloss, but I probably will because I receive lip gloss in EVERY SINGLE BOX for some reason.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

> I'm not partial on what I get exceptÂ I really hope I don't get the Pop beauty gloss, but I probably will because I receive lip gloss in EVERY SINGLE BOX for some reason.Â


 LOL! I was just mentally preparing myself for the fact that one (if not both) of my boxes will definitely have that blasted lipgloss...it's like Birchbox law for me :/


----------



## LindaD (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
Here ya go, it looks like only 25 variations this month:
I would be incredibly surprised if there were only 25 variations this month. More than likely, they're not through updating/uploading. 
Agreed. I'd expect it to double if not more by the time they finish. I think they usually put in place holders for extra boxes, but anything after box 25 just redirects to the shop page.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 6, 2013)

> LOL! I was just mentally preparing myself for the fact that one (if not both) of my boxes will definitely have that blasted lipgloss...it's like Birchbox law for me :/


 And I never get lip gloss--go figure! ;(


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 6, 2013)

> I think they usually put in place holders for extra boxes, but anything after box 25 just redirects to the shop page.


 I do not think so, I have gotten boxes in the 40's and 50's. It just takes time for them to load them all.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not partial on what I get except I really hope I don't get the Pop beauty gloss, but I probably will because I receive lip gloss in EVERY SINGLE BOX for some reason. 
Ditto. If they are sampling lip gloss it will be in my box.


----------



## QMGirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want a vampire glamour type of theme. Rich dark colours and luxurious skincare products.

Or, simply put, I want lipstick.

I like that! I would like the same and personally would like curly hair products since I NEVER get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my tracking email! Woo hoo!

shut the front door!! Good for you! I hope we see your pictures soon!!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 6, 2013)

Can someone post the box variation link


----------



## OiiO (Oct 6, 2013)

No tracking for me yet, but I'm super excited that ladies are receiving their shipping emails early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 6, 2013)

My mother received her tracking--I am excited since mine always seems to be shipped out first. It is only fair that she should get an early box this time. Since this is her only box, and she hardly ever gets boxes at her house, it is a bigger deal for her.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 6, 2013)

No tracking here either but yessssss its shipping time!





 please please please let there be laura mercier samples and let one be in my box. I'll even forgive bb for all the lip products and foils I've gotten!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 6, 2013)

I love lip products. Any color except nude. I'm looking forward to trying the lip primer thing. I got Stila Beso and it's really dry-looking once it sets. Maybe the primer will help with that. But please no pot of lip gloss I have to stick my finger in.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

I just did some research on the Chapstick we're receiving in our boxes and I wasn't able to find anything that touted it as a "lipstick primer"....Other than the fact that it promises 8 hours of hydration, from what I read, it seems just like a normal Chapstick


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 6, 2013)

I got tracking but no weight yet.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are you girls hoping for this month??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

three different boxes-lol...I had triplet boxes last month..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 6, 2013)

> I got tracking but no weight yet.


 Me too! Hoping for updated tracking when I wake up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I remember that!! Fingers crossed for ALL different boxes this month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 6, 2013)

I just signed up for a second box! 





Hoping for the Liz Earle Cleanser! I have it in my cart pending this month's points and anniversary code.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 6, 2013)

> I just did some research on the Chapstick we're receiving in our boxesÂ and I wasn't able to find anything that touted it asÂ a "lipstick primer"....Other than the fact that it promises 8 hours of hydration, from what I read, it seems just like a normal Chapstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bummer.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did some research on the Chapstick we're receiving in our boxes and I wasn't able to find anything that touted it as a "lipstick primer"....Other than the fact that it promises 8 hours of hydration, from what I read, it seems just like a normal Chapstick





yeah just noticed on the chapstick page it also doesn't tout it specifically as a lip primer although i guess anything hydrating under a lipstick is a primer, it's all marketing anyway? lol 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/chapstick


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bummer.

yeah..but at least some of the reviews have been good!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I was just mentally preparing myself for the fact that one (if not both) of my boxes will definitely have that blasted lipgloss...it's like Birchbox law for me :/

lol. i'm so adding "birchbox law" to the mut birchbox thread vocabulary. i coined "punishment box" and i don't know who coined "clicky truck". 

"birchbox law": when you see a spoiler for a sample and you dread getting the sample because you think birchbox gives you stuff you don't want.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QMGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like that! I would like the same and personally would like curly hair products since I NEVER get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

same here. i got stuff to straighten my curly hair and hair spray for hold despite having a teeny bit of hair.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did some research on the Chapstick we're receiving in our boxes and I wasn't able to find anything that touted it as a "lipstick primer"....Other than the fact that it promises 8 hours of hydration, from what I read, it seems just like a normal Chapstick





i just got it at harris teeter for $3 and it feels like another chapstick to me. the flavor is vanilla creme but it tastes like a plain one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Oct 6, 2013)

So I got my shipping email today, and according to tracking, my box is already here in KC! Whaaaaaat?!?!! Soooo early, this is awesome! My weight is .57 something.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 6, 2013)

I really wish they'd sample the Benefit Gimme Brow. I know it's now in their shop but I need to try it!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lol. i'm so adding "birchbox law" to the mut birchbox thread vocabulary. i coined "punishment box" and i don't know who coined "clicky truck".

"birchbox law": when you see a spoiler for a sample and you dread getting the sample because you think birchbox gives you stuff you don't want.

LOL! Glad I'm doing my part to contribute around here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plumplant (Oct 6, 2013)

> I really wish they'd sample the Benefit Gimme Brow. I know it's now in their shop but I need to try it!


 That stuff is my HG brow product. Obsessed.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh, I remember that!! Fingers crossed for ALL different boxes this month!






Thank You Thank You!! No shipping emails yet  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy for all of the Mutters that got their shipping/tracking codes!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 6, 2013)

hmm... just 4 days left, everyone! i wonder if i have the restraint to go for this month without taking a peek at spoilers. 



who am i kidding?!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

MASK PARTAYY!!! Who's with me ??!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got shipping emails for my boxes at the same time last month and they were super close in weight like yours but they were different. I had one dupe product but everything else was different





Thanks for posting this. Good to know there's still hope I'll get non-dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for posting this. Good to know there's still hope I'll get non-dupes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes!  I've had two completely different  boxes that were the same exact weight.


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm up for a mask party! Woohoo!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fashionably late to the mask party!



I feel like I slathered baby food all over my face


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just did some research on the Chapstick we're receiving in our boxes and I wasn't able to find anything that touted it as a "lipstick primer"....Other than the fact that it promises 8 hours of hydration, from what I read, it seems just like a normal Chapstick





Yeah, I was kind of thinking the same thing when I was watching the video...they were _really_ pushing it as a primer, but "8 hour hydration" sounds like normal chapstick talk to me. They must've known people who don't use chapstick but do wear lipstick (or those that wear both) would be more excited if it was introduced that way. Any chapstick could be used as a primer, really, right?

I am still kind of excited to get it, especially since EVERYONE is getting one. I like getting to test out a product with so many people at once, and if it counts as a freebie, even better!


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 7, 2013)

> So I got my shipping email today, and according to tracking, my box is already here in KC! Whaaaaaat?!?!! Soooo early, this is awesome! My weight is .57 something.


 Keeping my fingers crossed that mine is already in KC, too. No tracking our clicky truck, though.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2013)

> My box is a behemoth: 0.615... what does it meeeeeean?


 Mine is a behemoth too. It is .62 box. I've never had a box that heavy.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

> I'm up for a mask party! Woohoo!


 I LOVE it!!! Mask party's are the best!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

> Fashionably late to the mask party!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I slathered baby food all over my face


 Better late than never! Next time I'll slather on the baby food mask, too lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 7, 2013)

> > My box is a behemoth: 0.615... what does it meeeeeean?
> 
> 
> Mine is a behemoth too. It is .62 box. I've never had a box that heavy.


 Twinsies with .62! I can't wait to see what's inside! And dang it, missed the mask party! Next time... Lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

> Twinsies with .62! I can't wait to see what's inside! LOL! Sorry, Leigh! 11 o'clock is a rather late hour to get one going, but I figured if it was on my face, anyway, why not start a mask party ?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And dang it, missed the mask party! Next time... Lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I just did some research on the Chapstick we're receiving in our boxesÂ and I wasn't able to find anything that touted it asÂ a "lipstick primer"....Other than the fact that it promises 8 hours of hydration, from what I read, it seems just like a normal Chapstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree! Was never a Chapstick fan. They don't work for my lips; it made my lips to crack more, peel, and drier. I guess I have weird lips. LOL.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Mine is a behemoth too. It is .62 box. I've never had a box that heavy.


 My box is .62 also!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MASK PARTAYY!!!

Who's with me ??!






Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I'm up for a mask party! Woohoo!


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fashionably late to the mask party!




I feel like I slathered baby food all over my face 

You ladies are awesome. These pictures made my morning!





None of my account has a clicky truck yet. Starting to get my BB excitement! This is my favorite time of the month!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




You ladies are awesome. These pictures made my morning!





None of my account has a clicky truck yet. Starting to get my BB excitement! This is my favorite time of the month!

 LOL! I don't look quite as refined as the other ladies, but...it was late!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 LOL! I don't look quite as refined as the other ladies, but...it was late!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was just trying to keep my face still so chunks of black sugar goop wouldn't fall off!  That was fun.  My long distance cousins get together through messenger for facial parties too.  It's always a good time!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just trying to keep my face still so chunks of black sugar goop wouldn't fall off!  That was fun.  My long distance cousins get together through messenger for facial parties too.  It's always a good time!

It was fun!! And BONUS! My face feels uh-maaazing today! I LOVE the WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask!!


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 7, 2013)

I finally got that sample but haven't tried it yet.. Is the little tub a one time use? I'm guessing so.. Just wondering if I pop half of it in the fridge if it will stay good. I want to try something more than once before I buy it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got that sample but haven't tried it yet.. Is the little tub a one time use? I'm guessing so.. Just wondering if I pop half of it in the fridge if it will stay good. I want to try something more than once before I buy it.

I think you could easily get 2-3 uses out of the pod! I just stuck some foil over the top of mine and popped it in a mini ziplock to keep it fresh!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

tracking # but no weight! lets see how this goes since I totally revamped my profile after a few "underwhelming" months.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 7, 2013)

yippee! Tracking updated again today and it's already only a state away, but at a different location than normal. Must have taken a different route this time. 

Normally when it gets to Illinois it hit a USPS hub right away and then next day I get it. 

This time it's in IL but not yet at the USPS location. Maybe wednesday I'll get it? EXCITED!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

Today my first account has a clicky truck too! The weight is 0.4950 with an estimated delivery date of October 12!


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 7, 2013)

Clicky trucks for both!

Sub1 has a weight of .4950 with a delivery date of 10/11 (but it is already in IL!!)

Sub2 has a weight of .5000 with a delivery date of 10/12

Please please please let them be different boxes!  Last month the weights were off by the same amount but ended up being duplicates!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I was kind of thinking the same thing when I was watching the video...they were _really_ pushing it as a primer, but "8 hour hydration" sounds like normal chapstick talk to me. They must've known people who don't use chapstick but do wear lipstick (or those that wear both) would be more excited if it was introduced that way. *Any chapstick could be used as a primer, really, right?*

I am still kind of excited to get it, especially since EVERYONE is getting one. I like getting to test out a product with so many people at once, and if it counts as a freebie, even better!
Exactly...and it's Vanilla CrÃ¨me flavored. that's a win in my book


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Yay, a moving box (that initiated yesterday) on one account and nothing on the second!  This actually makes me happy because nothing -- not even a clicky truck with no active packing -- on the other account means the chances of having two different boxes increases dramatically.

And box weight:  0.62.  I had a 0.74 box one time, and it had a spray-in leave-in hair conditioner and a facial mist.  My first thought on this one is that it's a tube of shampoo (I just finished a Nick Chavez Volumizing shampoo tube that they sent out a while back and that I received in a trade, so that sort of size/packaging is on my mind).  They did just add a bunch of Bain de Terre haircare.  I just hope that if it *is* hair stuff, I don't get styling product.  The closest I can deal with to that sort of thing is Fekkai Glossing cream.  It's not a hold product.  That's my big issue:  Hold product = sticky.  I don't like sea salt spray, either, for the same reason.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stingsting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is a behemoth: 0.615... what does it meeeeeean?

This is my box weight too.  My heavier boxes in the past have included hair sprays and full size face toners to who knows?  
Can't wait for pages to load!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 7, 2013)

No tracking on either account yet, hoping at least one will update today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My heaviest box to date was the one with the Davines shampoo in it I think.


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

* 12 Benefits instant healthy hair treatment * Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion skin exfoliant-good size! .25oz *the chapstick of course * dr. Brandt Light years away whitening cream cleanser-two foil packets *Stainiac cheek &amp; lip stain in Beauty queen? -i'm gonna be trading this if anyone wants it! Overall, not bad!
OMG! Just got my box!  This is the earliest ever for me. Weight was .4990. Sorry i couldnt post a pic but i listed everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lets hope i did the spoiler right!


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Clicky truck with a weight of .5150 and delivery of 10/12 but I usually get it a day or two before the estimate. I hope they start loading the pages tomorrow.


----------



## dotybird (Oct 7, 2013)

Were these posted yet? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb2 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb3 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb7 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb8 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb12 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb13 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb14 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb16 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb17 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb18 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb19 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb20 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb21 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb23 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb24 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb27 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb28 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb29 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb30 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb31 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb32


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

My box is 0.6200 and will be here TOMORROW ! ! This is my favorite, when the box pages have started updating so I can still oggle all the options before my box gets here, but it arrives before the tenth because I ALWAYS peek.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone notice that ALOT of the October boxes only have 4 products? I thought the Chapstick was supposed to be a "beauty find" bonus item that didn't replace any samples, but if that were true wouldn't all the boxes have at least 5 items? Would rather not get the Chapstick tbh


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 7, 2013)

> Anyone notice that ALOT of the October boxes only have 4 products? I thought the Chapstick was supposed to be a "beauty find" bonus item that didn't replace any samples, but if that were true wouldn't all the boxes have at least 5 items? Would rather not get the Chapstick tbh


 Theyre not completely updated yet.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Weight of .5950 will be here on 10/12. Second account has no clicky truck. Hopefully will be completely different!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

> Anyone notice that ALOT of the October boxes only have 4 products? I thought the Chapstick was supposed to be a "beauty find" bonus item that didn't replace any samples, but if that were true wouldn't all the boxes have at least 5 items? I'm sure they're not done updating yet but i got my box and it indeed only had four items with the chapstick being the fith. Would rather not get the Chapstick tbh


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would rather not get the chapstick either.  I don't like chapstick and I hate vanilla flavored or scented anything!


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

oops... didnt mean to put my comment smack in the middle of plumplants quote! sorry! writing on a tablet is not easy for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 7, 2013)

A few of the boxes seem to have a Ruffian polish.  I set up a second box this month -- maybe I'll get a second one after all.  I have a clicky on my 1st account, with a weight of .5150.  I think this is about the earliest I've ever gotten a clicky truck!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Is it just me, or does Stainiac seem to be in almost EVERY box??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me, or does Stainiac seem to be in almost EVERY box??

There's no way it can be in all of them, since I've already gotten it before. But it's awesome so I wouldn't mind getting it again.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me, or does Stainiac seem to be in almost EVERY box??

It's just you.  They're only in a third of the boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just went through and counted how many boxes I can get once the Stainiac boxes -- and only the Stainiac boxes -- are eliminated.  I did *not* eliminate the Ruffian boxes because of what happened with the Color Club Wanderlust collection:  They sent second bottles in different colors to people who had nail polish marked as an interest. Of course, I had already traded for the color that they sent me the second time!


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Is it just me, or does Stainiac seem to be in almost EVERY box??


 I feel the same way. I already have a full size version and it's not my favorite so if I get a sample it is going on my trade list.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me, or does Stainiac seem to be in almost EVERY box??


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There's no way it can be in all of them, since I've already gotten it before. But it's awesome so I wouldn't mind getting it again.

Yeah it definitely can't be in every box, since sometime last year it was sent out in every box.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel the same way. I already have a full size version and it's not my favorite so if I get a sample it is going on my trade list.

Yeah...I guess that's what made it seem like I saw it so many times...the fact that I didn't want to keep seeing it! Lol


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm glad to see the dr. Brandt microdermabrasion is in a lot of the boxes. Im crossing my fingers for that one! I love that stuff but can't bring myself to splurge on the full size (~$80) more than once every couple years


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 7, 2013)

Two out of 3 accounts have clicky trucks but only one has updated (0.5 lbs). I'm not blown away by any of the box variations listed so far. Stoked to try the chapstick though.


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 7, 2013)

You know how they say productivity goes way down during March Madness? I feel like BB pages loading is my March Madness (every month).


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

> I'm glad to see the dr. Brandt microdermabrasion is in a lot of the boxes. Im crossing my fingers for that one! I love that stuff but can't bring myself to splurge on the full size (~$80) more than once every couple years


 I got that in my box! Can't wait to try it. I love me a good scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got the stainiac but i'm hoping someone will want to trade for it. I love the color but, i just never seem to like stains


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 7, 2013)

FYI, if anyone is interested in the Benefit "Gimme Brow" product, you get 50 extra BB points with a purchase of it.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looked at the boxes, im hoping for one with benefit fakeup or the balm stainiac or the 12 things spray in it!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know how they say productivity goes way down during March Madness? I feel like BB pages loading is my March Madness (every month).

BAHAHA this is so true. I'm dying to look through all of the links but I should be doing school stuff instead.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 7, 2013)

Hoping for box 9, 10, or 15.. and I really want to try the Liz Earle Cleaning Polish!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

this might be my holy grail box omg, fingers crossed!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb10

or this

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb6

eta: or this dang this one looks nice https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb18

i'm just excited about all the different skin care products


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

I REALLY want box 1, but I don't think either or my weights (.5 + .5050) are heavy enough


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yay my tracking finally updated with a weight of 0.5000 this is only my second box so not sure on the weights.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 7, 2013)

Bring on the Stainiac! I'd love to try it! This looks like a good month all around


----------



## gemstone (Oct 7, 2013)

I am not huge of stains, but I LOVE stainiac.  I have benetint, also but it dries so quickly that I find I have to put it on my fingers and then apply it to my face or it gets splotchy.  The fact that staniac is a gel makes a HUGE difference, IMO.  (When applying as a blush, on the lips it is okay but it is awesome as a cheek stain)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

I think these are my oh-please-let-me-get-these boxes:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb8

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb20

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb32

Hmm.  8, 9, and 32 are currently the same.  I wonder if there will be fifth items in each box that are different or if they're sending out different shades, thereby causing different boxes on the box number side of things.  If the latter is the case, I want the one with the lightest shade!  Pasty, pasty girl over here.  If the former is the case, I'll go with the one(s) without fragrance, hair styling/hold product, and anything for the face that involves enzymes (sensitive skin = NO BURNY THINGS!).


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2013)

Love these boxes! So excited to see what they all look like. Hoping for some good sample sizes this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not huge of stains, but I LOVE stainiac.  I have benetint, also but it dries so quickly that I find I have to put it on my fingers and then apply it to my face or it gets splotchy.  The fact that staniac is a gel makes a HUGE difference, IMO.  (When applying as a blush, on the lips it is okay but it is awesome as a cheek stain)
Thanks for that! It makes me a little less bummed about trying it if it ends up in one of my boxes


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm loving boxes 8,9, &amp; 32 as well. (As of right now they are the same which means there is something else in them that hasn't been loaded on the site yet). I tried benefit fake up &amp; it works really well on me! I'd love some more of it! And the other things in those boxes are awesome! I haven't been this excited about birch box in a while. Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## tasertag (Oct 7, 2013)

Ooooo we're sampling fake up?!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> * 12 Benefits instant healthy hair treatment * Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion skin exfoliant-good size! .25oz *the chapstick of course * dr. Brandt Light years away whitening cream cleanser-two foil packets *Stainiac cheek &amp; lip stain in Beauty queen? -i'm gonna be trading this if anyone wants it! Overall, not bad!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OMG! Just got my box! Â This is the earliest ever for me. Weight was .4990. Sorry i couldnt post a pic but i listed everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lets hope i did the spoiler right! That was super fast!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooooo we're sampling fake up?!

I really, really hope I get a light (as opposed to medium or dark.  Definitely not light coverage!  Give me industrial-strength spackle!) concealer.  I don't care what brand as long as it works.  This is allergy season for me, and that means looking like I've been punched in the eyes.  I'm currently using a tarte concealer, and I do like it, but I have this Thing where I prefer to get a new and different product each time I run out of something (except bb cream, since I finally found *one* that works with my skintone!), so I would love to find something to put on my list for the next one after I use the current tube up.


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 7, 2013)

i actually have a tube of fake up and i'm not in love with it. i'm fairly light skinned and i tried on both the light and medium in sephora and medium looked best on me.


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got my box today! I got box number 8 and my weight was .580 I'm actually very happy!!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I got my box today! I got box number 8 and my weight was .580 I'm actually very happy!!


 It only shows 4 items on the site, was there a 5th in your box?


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 7, 2013)

> It only shows 4 items on the site, was there a 5th in your box?


 No. The cloth counted as a fifth item. :-/


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No. The cloth counted as a fifth item. :-/
That explains why there's so few items in the boxes.  I forgot they sell the two items separately.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

> That explains why there's so few items in the boxes.Â  I forgot they sell the two items separately.


 They have also been known to send four-item boxes.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

> That explains why there's so few items in the boxes.Â  I forgot they sell the two items separately.


 They don't sell them separately though. Liz earle comes with 2 cloths


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

> They have also been known to send four-item boxes.


 Right but this month they said in the Sneak Peak video that the Chapstick wasn't supposed to replace any samples, just be a bonus item. I'm not really upset about it especially, just an observation. I would personally much rather sample something new than receive a tube of Chapstick though.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They don't sell them separately though. Liz earle comes with 2 cloths

They sell a set and they sell the items alone also.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Got my Amika mini hair dryer and pick two in the mail today. It is cute!!!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They sell a set and they sell the items alone also.

Thanks, I totally missed the set when I was checking it out in the shop when they first announced it.


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 7, 2013)

When I was clicking through the boxes I got this screen that said "Your current box" on box 36. Has anyone who has gotten their box noticed this or anyone else?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

> When I was clicking through the boxes I got this screen that said "Your current box" on box 36. Has anyone who has gotten their box noticed this or anyone else?


 That happens a lot. I've had it show up on multiple boxes in the same month, and none of them turned out to be my real box. If it turns out to be your actual box, chances are it's just a coincidence.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I was clicking through the boxes I got this screen that said "Your current box" on box 36. Has anyone who has gotten their box noticed this or anyone else?

It looks like its saying that on all of the boxes for me right now. Unless you're referring to something different.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today! I got box number 8 and my weight was .580 I'm actually very happy!!

How big is the sample of Fake Up?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 7, 2013)

I got mine today also. Such a cute dryer. I am going to try it tomorrow and see how well it will works with my thick long hair.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Got my Amika mini hair dryer and pick two in the mail today. It is cute!!!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's just you.  They're only in a third of the boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just went through and counted how many boxes I can get once the Stainiac boxes -- and only the Stainiac boxes -- are eliminated.  I did *not* eliminate the Ruffian boxes because of what happened with the Color Club Wanderlust collection:  They sent second bottles in different colors to people who had nail polish marked as an interest. Of course, I had already traded for the color that they sent me the second time!
Can't they do that with the Stainiac though? I rec'd one in my box last July in Beauty Queen. It was too dark but I loved the application so I bought Prom Queen. If I do get it please let it be Homecoming Queen!


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 7, 2013)

> How big is the sample of Fake Up?


 On the box it says .01oz when I open it, looks like only a nub. :-/


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this might be my holy grail box omg, fingers crossed!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb10

or this

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb6

eta: or this dang this one looks nice https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb18

i'm just excited about all the different skin care products

I was just checking the boxes and jotting down my faves and I also would love 10 or 18!!!!

I haven't received an e-mail but I just checked and my truck is clickable. I was looking for my e-mail notification for last month and see that I just never got one. That's the first time that ever happened to me. I hope this isn't going to continue.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On the box it says .01oz when I open it, looks like only a nub. :-/

Oh that's pretty disappointing


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

> Can't they do that with the Stainiac though? I rec'd one in my box last July in Beauty Queen. It was too dark but I loved the application so I bought Prom Queen. If I do get it please let it be Homecoming Queen!


 They could, but I got the impression that they were just sending out the one shade they already sent out.


----------



## rigs32 (Oct 7, 2013)

My box contents updated.  I'm getting several skin products and a conditioner.  I am not unhappy as I need more skin samples, but I have fine hair and I always get hair samples made for dry or damaged hair.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box contents updated.  I'm getting several skin products and a conditioner.  I am not unhappy as I need more skin samples, but I have fine hair and I always get hair samples made for dry or damaged hair.  

Your page updated already? Wow, BB is on fire this month!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box contents updated.  I'm getting several skin products and a conditioner.  I am not unhappy as I need more skin samples, but I have fine hair and I always get hair samples made for dry or damaged hair.  

wow really? my box page is still on september and has shipped.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Mine also still shows September, but I got reeeeeeally excited there for a second, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine also still shows September, but I got reeeeeeally excited there for a second, lol.

I know right? I went to BB as quick as I could, and then was like


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine also still shows September, but I got reeeeeeally excited there for a second, lol.

I know right? I went to BB as quick as I could, and then was like  






Me too.....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too.....






Me three...


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope to get either the Floss Gloss nail polish or the Benefit Fakeup!  I'd be happy with any of the skin care products also.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I like 3, 15, and 18 best, but there are many i would still be happy with.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe 20 and 26 for me. Yes, I would like a Fakeup and a Liz Earle, like everyone else, but I also want a Karuna mask (love paper face masks after trying them recently!) and either the Reality Based Foundation or the Dermablend Foundation. Box 21 with the eye cream would be good as well.

I actually reactivated my 3rd subscription because there seemed to be soooo many good things this month (unlike last month). Seems like box 18 would be good for my 3rd sub, so I tried to target it, but I forget what is in it, lol. Still, if between all my boxes I get 2 or 3 of these things at the top of my wishlist and avoid anything horrible, I think I'll be happy.

The good news is, for once, I should not get several boxes on my 2 main accounts thanks to the Stainiac. I think this is the first time I was able to rule out any box due to dupes. Oh well. Fingers crossed. If I don't get the foundation in any of the 3 boxes, I won't buy it as I have plenty already. I just like to try new ones for fun. I'd consider buying the Fakeup, but I feel very bad about ordering Benefit since I found out they sell in China (which means animal testing). So, getting it free would be great, but ordering it makes me feel less than an inch tall. The only things I think I *might* buy if I don't get them are the Liz Earle and the masks. But getting to try them first would be so much better than buying on faith they will be great.

One thing is for sure--I'm actually excited for my BB--probably moreso than ever!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like 3, 15, and 18 best, but there are many i would still be happy with.

I agree! for some reason this month I'm finding a lot of different combinations I'd love to get.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 7, 2013)

*ENABLER ALERT*

If anyone remembers SW Basics lip balm that was featured in Birchbox awhile ago, for the month of October their lip balms are only $1!

*EDIT*

Just tried to check out and shipping is UPS Ground for $10.60.   No thank you!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 7, 2013)

Woo! Got my shipping email.

Weight: .4850

Projected Delivery: Oct. 12

I hope my box doesn't come too early and sit outside of my apartment waiting for me!  Even though I live in a great building, I still get nervous that someone will snatch it up.  I'll be back Thursday night so I should be alright.... I hope!

A lot of these boxes look good to me so far! Would love a polish, but don't think my box is heavy enough.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 7, 2013)

Whoa! Got my email, too .4750 seems I'm in the lower end of the weights for now so we'll see what comes! Expected delivery is the 12 and it is moving, BB is on it this month!

I really don't like lip stuff and always get it, which is a waste since I just can't get used to the feeling of something...but this month I'd love the stain! I love stains, they're the lip loophole lol!


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 7, 2013)

My box contained:

Benefit Fake Up (packaging and tube are adorable - actual product is TEENY TINY - maybe 1/4 inch tall, if that)

Liz Earle Cleanser and Cloth (this counts as two items)

Pop Beauty Lip Lacquer in a very bright pink

Chapstick Chapstick

Nothing I am overly excited about...but certainly not a terrible box!
For anyone wondering...my box weighed .57 oz and contained the following (hopefully I did this spoiler right - it's my first time!)


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ENABLER ALERT*

If anyone remembers SW Basics lip balm that was featured in Birchbox awhile ago, for the month of October their lip balms are only $1!

*EDIT*

Just tried to check out and shipping is UPS Ground for $10.60.   No thank you!

Aww snap! I loooove that stuff!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box contained:

Benefit Fake Up (packaging and tube are adorable - actual product is TEENY TINY - maybe 1/4 inch tall, if that)

Liz Earle Cleanser and Cloth (this counts as two items)

Pop Beauty Lip Lacquer in a very bright pink

Chapstick Chapstick

Nothing I am overly excited about...but certainly not a terrible box!
For anyone wondering...my box weighed .57 oz and contained the following (hopefully I did this spoiler right - it's my first time!)


Could you post a picture?  I really want to try the Fake Up


----------



## kayglass (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is 0.6200 and will be here TOMORROW ! ! This is my favorite, when the box pages have started updating so I can still oggle all the options before my box gets here, but it arrives before the tenth because I ALWAYS peek.

Box twins! Mine won't be here until 10/12 but I'm super excited for it!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know how they say productivity goes way down during March Madness? I feel like BB pages loading is my March Madness (every month).
As I sit here at work at not-quite-5 o'clock...I can relate to this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box contained:

Benefit Fake Up (packaging and tube are adorable - actual product is TEENY TINY - maybe 1/4 inch tall, if that)

Liz Earle Cleanser and Cloth (this counts as two items)

Pop Beauty Lip Lacquer in a very bright pink

Chapstick Chapstick

Nothing I am overly excited about...but certainly not a terrible box!
For anyone wondering...my box weighed .57 oz and contained the following (hopefully I did this spoiler right - it's my first time!)


I'd love to see a picture!!!


----------



## keewee10 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide. DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz Chapstick, of course. Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 7, 2013)

Grrr.... I have an annual Birchbox sub that just renewed 10/1/13... I emailed them because I haven't yet received my 110 points for renewing  Their reply was that I should receive the points _by the beginning of next month!...boo...._


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grrr.... I have an annual Birchbox sub that just renewed 10/1/13... I emailed them because I haven't yet received my 110 points for renewing  Their reply was that I should receive the points _by the beginning of next month!...boo...._

that's weird, it's been a while since i did my year account, but i remember the points (and the bonus points i got) being applied automatically.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.

this box is AWESOME. i'd love to get it even though i'm 99% sure its out for me since i've already received stainiac.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.

I would LOOOVE this box.  Anything with pore minimizer in the name is totally for me and I've heard such great things about the Shea Terra!


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Soooo many things looks great to me this month! (sorry forgot spoiler thing first time.)



Spoiler



Shea Terra

Miss Jessie's

FakeUp

Serious Skincare

Dr Brandt Microdermabrasion

Dermablend Finishing Powder

Avene cleanser

Karuna mask

Liz Earle cleanser/cloths

Please divide yourselves into 3 groups and jump into my boxes.  

Then wait patiently and see if BB is going to add more of the cool stuff I need from the "new" products page...like Laura Mercier, Vitamine, and Paula's Choice.

kthanks!

DDF, you can hop in, too.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.




 i would have loved that box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

gaahhhhh i wish my tracking would finally update so i know the weight! all of these awesome boxes coming in are making me antsy


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Want: Fakeup (in the right color)

Liz Earle Kit

Karuna Mask

12 Benefits Spray

Stainiac

Dermablend Powder

Rose Hips Black Soap

Eyeko Mascara

Do not want:

Supergoop

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer

Floss Gloss Polish

DDF Moisturizing Serum

Coastal Scents Shadow


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.

My box has the same weight! I wonder if I'll get this box. But I literally bought the Shea Terra wash like a month ago from birchbox... would they send me the sample if I've already purchased it? Or do they only look at what I've sampled before? 

I'd be okay if this was the box I got, the DDF serum was my go-to for like 2 years but I haven't used it for almost a year and a half.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My box has the same weight! I wonder if I'll get this box. But I literally bought the Shea Terra wash like a month ago from birchbox... would they send me the sample if I've already purchased it? Or do they only look at what I've sampled before? 

I'd be okay if this was the box I got, the DDF serum was my go-to for like 2 years but I haven't used it for almost a year and a half. 
They will still send you a sample if you've purchased it in the shop. The "no repeats" thing only applies to samples you've gotten in your box.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

Well in that case IF I get this box I'd be willing to trade it for another box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

This month's discovery dash:

seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Love the twistband colors, but they don't hold my hair as tight as I like. Any idea what the perfumes are? Are they all different scents?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the twistband colors, but they don't hold my hair as tight as I like. Any idea what the perfumes are? Are they all different scents?

i don't see the actual item for the perfumes on the birchbox shop but i believe it is this brand

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?s=all&amp;q=sage+%2B+fasten


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

> This month's discovery dash: seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.


 Ahhh! I've been wanting those perfumes for months, and they're always out of stock!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhh! I've been wanting those perfumes for months, and they're always out of stock!

I don't know anything about them but I'm digging their brand description!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm sold just on the cute little tin!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 7, 2013)

> I don't know anything about them but I'm digging their brand description!


me too. I think I want them.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know anything about them but I'm digging their brand description!

I received a Common Sense mini rollerball in a Birchbox months ago.  It's all-natural, so I can actually wear it!  And it's a nice, soothing melon (it's the lychee.  I was wary of the mango in it, but it's not OH HAI I AM MANGO like it can be on me) sort of scent with just a hint of floral that is just barely noticeable.  I'm not big on florals, and I love non-berry fruity scents (berry scents tend to be cloying and artificial to my nose), so this was a fantastic scent for me.  It's one of my oh-crap-I'm-developing-a-migraine-but-I-need-a-soothing-scent fragrances.  It doesn't aggravate my headaches, and it actually calms me down when I'm having a crappy, stressful day at work.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received a Common Sense mini rollerball in a Birchbox months ago.  It's all-natural, so I can actually wear it!  And it's a nice, soothing melon (it's the lychee.  I was wary of the mango in it, but it's not OH HAI I AM MANGO like it can be on me) sort of scent with just a hint of floral that is just barely noticeable.  I'm not big on florals, and I love non-berry fruity scents (berry scents tend to be cloying and artificial to my nose), so this was a fantastic scent for me.  It's one of my oh-crap-I'm-developing-a-migraine-but-I-need-a-soothing-scent fragrances.  It doesn't aggravate my headaches, and it actually calms me down when I'm having a crappy, stressful day at work.

This sounds amazing 0_0

I seriously wish Birchbox would send me more perfumes, I'm practically begging on my profile, come on guys.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received a Common Sense mini rollerball in a Birchbox months ago.  It's all-natural, so I can actually wear it!  And it's a nice, soothing melon (it's the lychee.  I was wary of the mango in it, but it's not OH HAI I AM MANGO like it can be on me) sort of scent with just a hint of floral that is just barely noticeable.  I'm not big on florals, and I love non-berry fruity scents (berry scents tend to be cloying and artificial to my nose), so this was a fantastic scent for me.  It's one of my oh-crap-I'm-developing-a-migraine-but-I-need-a-soothing-scent fragrances.  It doesn't aggravate my headaches, and it actually calms me down when I'm having a crappy, stressful day at work.

I got Common Sense in a mystery pick2 and I love it as well! I keep it in my backpack for on campus pick-me-ups. Not too overpowering so that the person next to you in lecture is gagging! Win.


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i don't see the actual item for the perfumes on the birchbox shop but i believe it is this brand

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?s=all&amp;q=sage+%2B+fasten

I think you're right.  Look at what I found on Sage + Fasten's site:  

http://sageandfasten.com/shop/rollerball  looks pretty similar, no?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This sounds amazing 0_0

I seriously wish Birchbox would send me more perfumes, I'm practically begging on my profile, come on guys.

I know right? I marked that I want more perfume, too, and I have only ever gotten one in August 2012.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

I was actually trying to see last month's Discovery Dash items and found this month's.  The rollerball set is $16!  I had been willing to spend the $29 it usually costs (well, okay, I would be spending points, but it's still an allotment I won't be spending on something else), so that's awesome.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know right? I marked that I want more perfume, too, and I have only ever gotten one in August 2012.

I'm in the same exact boat you are. I'm just anxiously waiting for the month I get another perfume, because I'm one of those people who likes to switch it up frequently!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

what is the discovery dash?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 7, 2013)

> > Â  This sounds amazing 0_0 I seriously wish Birchbox would send me more perfumes, I'm practically begging on my profile, come on guys.
> 
> 
> I know right? I marked that I want more perfume, too, and I have only ever gotten one in August 2012.


 I used to get a perfume sample every other month, sometimes more, but I changed my profile to say "Awesome - can't have enough of a good thing" like the day they made it so we could do that, and I haven't gotten perfume since. It's been months. Granted, I traded 4 out of 5 perfume samples because I didn't like them, but I still love getting them to see what they're like.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was actually trying to see last month's Discovery Dash items and found this month's.  The rollerball set is $16!  I had been willing to spend the $29 it usually costs (well, okay, I would be spending points, but it's still an allotment I won't be spending on something else), so that's awesome.
Awesome! Definitely worth $16!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used to get a perfume sample every other month, sometimes more, but I changed my profile to say "Awesome - can't have enough of a good thing" like the day they made it so we could do that, and I haven't gotten perfume since. It's been months. Granted, I traded 4 out of 5 perfume samples because I didn't like them, but I still love getting them to see what they're like.
I'm almost convinced at this point that they're sending me the opposite of my profile, I almost unchecked everything related to perfume when I revamped my profile


----------



## LadyK (Oct 7, 2013)

I really love the twistbands!  I am just imagining those with all the sweaters I am digging out of the closet. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month's discovery dash:

seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month's discovery dash:

seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.





Why can I not find this on the BB site??


----------



## Rachel85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I love the twistbands too...but the colors don't look quite as amazing on the website. Here's to hoping the discovery dash picture is more accurate!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash/twistband-birchbox-glitterati-headbands


----------



## plumplant (Oct 7, 2013)

FYI I was reading a thread on Birchbox's Facebook this weekend and they were actually responding to people who said they never get things they like in their boxes, and advised them to contact Customer Service who would help them revamp their profile to make sure they get things they like.


----------



## missionista (Oct 7, 2013)

Is anyone else deeply underwhelmed with this month's selections?  The only things I'm interested in are the karuna masks and some of the dermablend stuff.  To be fair, the Stainiac is great, but I've gotten that before, so can't get it again.


----------



## Rachel85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is the discovery dash link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month's discovery dash:

seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.





I really liked the PUR CC cream I sampled. And those Sage + Fasten perfumes will be mine!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month's discovery dash:

seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.





Thanks for this! Those rollerballs have been in my favorites for a while, I just put in an order for two of them and added a two-pack of lip balm for free shipping!

And don't forget to add a mystery pack to your order, gals.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

For some reason the twistbands don't seem like as good of a deal as the laqa and the perfumes. or maybe i'm just bad at mental math (guaranteed).


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers for box 15, 18, 19, or 25... but let's be real, I get REALLLLY excited no matter what shows up!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is the discovery dash link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash
Thank you so much!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  * 12 Benefits instant healthy hair treatment * Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion skin exfoliant-good size! .25oz *the chapstick of course * dr. Brandt Light years away whitening cream cleanser-two foil packets *Stainiac cheek &amp; lip stain in Beauty queen? -i'm gonna be trading this if anyone wants it! Overall, not bad!
OMG! Just got my box!  This is the earliest ever for me. Weight was .4990. Sorry i couldnt post a pic but i listed everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lets hope i did the spoiler right!


ooooh, I would be VERY happy to get that box! Really want to try the microdermabrasion cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month's discovery dash:

seriously give me all of it, those twistbands look GORGEOUS and so appropriate for fall.





I LOVE the twistband colors as well. So pretty. I think I'm definitely going to be getting those with some points! I bought that Sage + Fasten set last year in my first BB order. It's a GREAT set, love the scents. I didn't dislike any of them, and I am pretty picky with perfume! Is the Laqa a gloss? What do people think about that if they've tried it?


----------



## LindaD (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For some reason the twistbands don't seem like as good of a deal as the laqa and the perfumes. or maybe i'm just bad at mental math (guaranteed).
They aren't. They're "just" 30% off while the perfume set is around 45%. I passed on them, even though they're pretty. I'm more interested in the head bands anyway and there's a six-piece headband set on Birchbox for $19 that I'll eventually get with an anniversary code.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 7, 2013)

just ordered 2 of the perfume sets (if you use code bbshop you'll get free shipping) and used $30 in points, so I spent $3.70 with tax....2 Christmas presents down!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2013)

Yah! Looks like I can post again. That was weird.

Anyway, I saw soooo many boxes I wanted that I wasn't focusing on boxes I would hate. When I did that, I came up with 8 boxes out of what has been posted so far that have nothing in them I want or need in any way. (Boxes 3, 4, 5, 6, 12, 13, 19, and 24). The only good news is that I should not get 6 of those boxes because they have Stainiac in them. That leaves only 2 boxes I could get that I'd absolutely hate--6 and 19. I don't want to jinx it, but those are pretty good odds. I'm just hoping they don't come up with tons of new box variations they haven't posted yet which I will also hate. I know I'm not the type of person who should sub to BB because I'm so picky, but when I get a good box it makes me so happy. And unlike last month, this is a month where I really care about what I get. The...suspense...is...killing...me!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They aren't. They're "just" 30% off while the perfume set is around 45%. I passed on them, even though they're pretty. I'm more interested in the head bands anyway and there's a six-piece headband set on Birchbox for $19 that I'll eventually get with an anniversary code.

I agree, I like the headbands way more, the hair ties don't stay in my hair very well. I'll probably pass and do the same as you.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I LOVE the twistband colors as well. So pretty. I think I'm definitely going to be getting those with some points! I bought that Sage + Fasten set last year in my first BB order. It's a GREAT set, love the scents. I didn't dislike any of them, and I am pretty picky with perfume! Is the Laqa a gloss? What do people think about that if they've tried it?

The Laqa is nail polish.

(And now that my hair is longer, it laughs at the twistband headbands, and it's too thick for the twistband hair ties.  I have to make my own.  Twistband's headbands are two per yard of elastic, and the hair ties are four per yard, but I have to make my own hair ties three per yard.  I want them because sparkly!  But, realistically, I have to pass, damn it.  On the up side, I did manage to get dozens of yards for under a buck a piece at a fabric store seasonal clearance sale. so I have no business buying any more anyway.)


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

> just ordered 2 of the perfume sets (if you use code bbshop you'll get free shipping) and used $30 in points, so I spent $3.70 with tax....2 Christmas presents down!


 Aww bbshop didn't work for me. Can you only use it once, because it has worked for me in the past?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Laqa is nail polish.

(And now that my hair is longer, it laughs at the twistband headbands, and it's too thick for the twistband hair ties.  I have to make my own.  Twistband's headbands are two per yard of elastic, and the hair ties are four per yard, but I have to make my own hair ties three per yard.  I want them because sparkly!  But, realistically, I have to pass, damn it.  On the up side, I did manage to get dozens of yards for under a buck a piece at a fabric store seasonal clearance sale. so I have no business buying any more anyway.)
ahhhh, good to know, haha! I didn't realize they made polishes.


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 7, 2013)

> Aww bbshop didn't work for me. Can you only use it once, because it has worked for me in the past?


 Same for me. I used it once, months ago, and now i wont work for me either


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!



Spoiler


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!



Spoiler








 
what was your weight !

I just saw an unboxing video of this box and got excited, mostly because of the liz earle packaging.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Jannie!!! What was your box weight??!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

I never got an email so I didn't know which account to look up lol

but the weight is....

.58


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I never got an email so I didn't know which account to look up lol but the weight is.... .58


 Welp, that counts me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

The Liz Earle is packaged really nice, and the Fakeup is cute but there's like a smidge in there lolllll


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!



Spoiler








 
this box looks like heaven for package junkies cough cough: me)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone else with a weight of .500 gotten their box yet??


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!



Spoiler








 
ooh the Liz Earle packaging looks nice! I'd love to know what shade the Fake Up came up?


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ooh the Liz Earle packaging looks nice! I'd love to know what shade the Fake Up came up?

Mine came in 01 Light


----------



## LindaD (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!



Spoiler








 Is that a Birchbox reusable baggie? So cute.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is that a Birchbox reusable baggie? So cute.

It is! It's kind of hard to open though (I almost ripped it lol) but the chapstick was in it, with a coupon... I'm not sure why they needed extra protection. lol


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine came in 01 Light

Ooh, thanks! I wouldn't mind getting this in my box at all then


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

I just realized that the Fit Me Foundation stick kind of looks like an inverted Fakeup stick lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

> I just realized that the Fit Me Foundation stick kind of looks like an inverted Fakeup stick lol


 Interesting! I wonder how similar they are. I'm in love with the Fit Me.


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, these boxes are amazing.  I really hope for 3, 12, 16 or 30.  But really, I'm eager to try the Stainiac.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, these boxes are amazing.  I really hope for 3, 12, 16 or 30.  But really, I'm eager to try the Stainiac.

How funny that 3 of the boxes you want are the ones that would make me cry, lol! But then, I got the Stainiac sample so I've tried it before. If I didn't have it, I would want it, but still I don't think I'd want it as much as the other makeup samples they're giving out this month. Assuming they can give me a fair to light color, I'm really wanting to try one of the foundations. But I guess the differences in what we like is what makes sub boxes work. I only wish they were better at assigning the boxes so we didn't have to try to trade items.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 8, 2013)

> I had a box waiting for me when I got home!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's a great box!


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

My box from my second account was just handed off to the post office by ups. I have a couple more days before I receive it. My box for my first account hasn't updated in two days.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2013)

No tracking yet! So far, my most wanted box would be #5 I think. Assuming the Ruffian is in a color other than Hedgefund.


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 8, 2013)

I hope I don't get Liz Earle in my box. The entire premise behind it is bad news for your skin because hot water is not your friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's best to use tepid water.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 8, 2013)

Received my tracking update (and my shipping e-mail from Birchbox) last night.

My box weight is 0.47 and is expected to arrive ... 10/14? I usually get my boxes within 2 days of receiving the e-mail so hopefully that projection is way off.

&lt;&lt;Cry baby alert!&gt;&gt;&gt; This will be month 15 for me and I have loved most of my boxes and really liked all the others. There are so many awesome things I would love to get this month yet I have a sinking feeling this is going to be my bomb month which will be very sad because it's my birthday next week. WAH! Ok, all better now.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my tracking update (and my shipping e-mail from Birchbox) last night.

My box weight is 0.47 and is expected to arrive ... 10/14? I usually get my boxes within 2 days of receiving the e-mail so hopefully that projection is way off.

&lt;&lt;Cry baby alert!&gt;&gt;&gt; This will be month 15 for me and I have loved most of my boxes and really liked all the others. There are so many awesome things I would love to get this month yet I have a sinking feeling this is going to be my bomb month which will be very sad because it's my birthday next week. WAH! Ok, all better now.

My expected delivery date is the 11th, yet my box has been here in KC since the 6th, so I'm thinking there's no way I won't have it by tomorrow, if not today.


----------



## CaitlinK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi!!

I see you all saying that BB does no repeats, but if we all got Ruffian last month, why is it in some variations??  Sorry, newbie here. I just don't understand these things yet!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 8, 2013)

For the first time in months that both of my accts tracking have not been updated :-(. I usually get my birchbox before the 10th for the last 5 months. Not this time. Paid early before the 2nd I think. Maybe they changed their formula to move me down that may get my birchboxes at two weeks later?


----------



## tasertag (Oct 8, 2013)

> Hi!! I see you all saying that BB does no repeats, but if we all got Ruffian last month, why is it in some variations??Â  Sorry, newbie here. I just don't understand these things yet! :icon_redf


 As long as the color is different, they'll consider it a different sample. Lame, I know.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone else get the Discovery Dash: Mystery Deals email? When I click-through to the site, I get this message:

There are no products matching the selection.

Did these sell out already?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaitlinK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!!

I see you all saying that BB does no repeats, but if we all got Ruffian last month, why is it in some variations??  Sorry, newbie here. I just don't understand these things yet!





1. They won't send you an exact repeat, but if there is a variation in color for things like nail polish, eye liner, etc. they will. 

2. New subscribers!  Remember that not everyone was subscribed last month to have gotten the polish.  Last year, everyone got the staniac, but now it is in 1/3 of the boxes because of people who weren't subscribed then.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For the first time in months that both of my accts tracking have not been updated :-(. I usually get my birchbox before the 10th for the last 5 months. Not this time. Paid early before the 2nd I think. Maybe they changed their formula to move me down that may get my birchboxes at two weeks later?

Eh, it's pretty random.  Some months I get my email way early, and some months it doesn't update until the 10th.  I've been subscribed for 19 months and it has gone back and forth for me.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 8, 2013)

I used to be in one of the earliest waves to get shipped but this month my account still shows as not shipped.  I love seeing what everyone got in their box though.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else get the Discovery Dash: Mystery Deals email? When I click-through to the site, I get this message:

There are no products matching the selection.

Did these sell out already?

no, the link in the email is wrong.  even when they've sold out, the product is still there on the page just with a big sold out sign on it.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
no, the link in the email is wrong.  even when they've sold out, the product is still there on the page just with a big sold out sign on it.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash

Thank you!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else with a weight of .500 gotten their box yet??

My .500 box was just delivered, only I'm at work for the next 8 hours..... Waiting is a pain.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my tracking update (and my shipping e-mail from Birchbox) last night.

My box weight is 0.47 and is expected to arrive ... 10/14? I usually get my boxes within 2 days of receiving the e-mail so hopefully that projection is way off.

&lt;&lt;Cry baby alert!&gt;&gt;&gt; This will be month 15 for me and I have loved most of my boxes and really liked all the others. There are so many awesome things I would love to get this month yet I have a sinking feeling this is going to be my bomb month which will be very sad because it's my birthday next week. WAH! Ok, all better n
box twins!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My .500 box was just delivered, only I'm at work for the next 8 hours..... Waiting is a pain.

mine is .5100 so maybe the same box


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

tracking finally updated = .6200

eta is the 14th but i wouldn't be surprised if it came like thursday or friday.


----------



## dotybird (Oct 8, 2013)

Shipping updated! Expected delivery date is Oct. 11 with 0.61 weight!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This box looks AMAZING!!!! Crossing my fingers for this one..my weight is .5200


----------



## CaitlinK (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
1. They won't send you an exact repeat, but if there is a variation in color for things like nail polish, eye liner, etc. they will. 

2. New subscribers!  Remember that not everyone was subscribed last month to have gotten the polish.  Last year, everyone got the staniac, but now it is in 1/3 of the boxes because of people who weren't subscribed then.
Thanks!  And hopefully that means I won't get a Ruffian variation because they already sent me Delirium and although it's a pretty color, it bubbled all over my nails as it dried every time I tried to wear it.


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 8, 2013)

Isn't today the day the box page usually updates?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't today the day the box page usually updates?

that's the tenth.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't today the day the box page usually updates?

Usually the 10th of every month, sometimes the 11th.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

I just checked the status of my boxes.  My box went from NY to NC with UPS and then they handed it to USPS which now has my box in MD.  I live in VA.  My box has now passed me twice!  I know it is because of shipping hubs and routes, but it's just funny to me.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't today the day the box page usually updates?

nope - the 10th....


----------



## LindaD (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't today the day the box page usually updates?
They usually update on the 10th, unless you get a box that ships later.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

I got two of the rollerball sets, used my 300 points and the free shipping code. Total of $2. These will make great Christmas gifts.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I finally cashed in my BB points and got a few things I had been longing for! I got the email that it had shipped early last week but still hadnt got my order. Well I did an online chat on Birchbox.com yesterday and they said that according to their records it had been delivered on Saturday. I NEVER GOT IT! They said they would resend the order. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 8, 2013)

Aww, the Sage and Fasten rollerballs are sold out now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 8, 2013)

not looking at recent posts! My box is out for delivery 3 days early!!! So excited to have an early box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw a few boxes yesterday! Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not looking at recent posts! My box is out for delivery 3 days early!!! So excited to have an early box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw a few boxes yesterday! Can't wait to see what I get! 

nice! post pictures when you get it!!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not looking at recent posts! My box is out for delivery 3 days early!!! So excited to have an early box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw a few boxes yesterday! Can't wait to see what I get! 

Mine is out for delivery, too!!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 8, 2013)

Instagram is showing a few boxes already.


----------



## coralpeonies (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to Birchbox and just joined this lovely group to look at all the pretties everyone is getting. Mine is scheduled to ship later this month and I can hardly wait. Overall it seems like a great month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coralpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all, I'm new to Birchbox and just joined this lovely group to look at all the pretties everyone is getting. Mine is scheduled to ship later this month and I can hardly wait. Overall it seems like a great month!





Welcome to the birchbox topics! I hope your first box is lovely!


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 8, 2013)

Shipping finally updated! Weight is .62 ..... Hmmmmm.... What might that mean?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shipping finally updated! Weight is .62 ..... Hmmmmm.... What might that mean?

We might be box twins! That's my weight too.


----------



## Xiang (Oct 8, 2013)

> Shipping finally updated! Weight is .62 ..... Hmmmmm.... What might that mean?


 Hmm, this is my box weight for my second account. I forgot my profile for this account but this is the one i usually get hair stuff even though I'm minimum maintenance with my hair. Oh and I'm a redhead on this account. =)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2013)

First account weighs .5050 and is due here Friday. Second account just shipped yesterday and hasn't updated to show weight etc. yet.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, the Sage and Fasten rollerballs are sold out now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was waffling on what to get with these!  I would have been spending points but didn't want to use them all, so I wanted an even $10 amount so I wouldn't be wasting any points, and I was still working on my basket.  And now it's too late.  I guess this is the universe's way of telling me that I DO NOT NEED these.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got an email so I didn't know which account to look up lol

but the weight is....

.58

That's my weight, here's hoping that I'm a twinsie, I'd love that box!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was waffling on what to get with these!  I would have been spending points but didn't want to use them all, so I wanted an even $10 amount so I wouldn't be wasting any points, and I was still working on my basket.  And now it's too late.  I guess this is the universe's way of telling me that I DO NOT NEED these.

That's kind of what I thought too. I had a set in my basket and was waffling and then ....gone. *sigh*


----------



## coralpeonies (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome to the birchbox topics! I hope your first box is lovely!


Thank you! I hope everyone gets a good one!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2013)

OT but Birchbox related: Did anyone else get an instagram notification saying they won the Juice Beauty + Ann Taylor hashtag thing?  I think if we took a picture inside the Ann Taylor store during the BB event and hashtagged it with something we were entered.. anyways, I got a notification saying I won a few weeks ago, sent in an email to the address listed, but haven't heard anything.. does anyone know how long those things are supposed to take?  My mail has been funky lately, and I just want to make sure I didn't miss it!  Tips?


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2013)

Also, on instagram, I keep seeing Laura Mercier in boxes- I'd be extremely happy to see that!  Liz Earle and Laura Mercier come to me!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, on instagram, I keep seeing Laura Mercier in boxes- I'd be extremely happy to see that!  Liz Earle and Laura Mercier come to me!

I too would be very happy to try either one of those! I haven't tried anything from either, which is surprising to me, especially with the Laura Mercier.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Also, on instagram, I keep seeing Laura Mercier in boxes- I'd be extremely happy to see that! Â Liz Earle and Laura Mercier come to me!


 I think the LM stuff is only in the foreign boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, on instagram, I keep seeing Laura Mercier in boxes- I'd be extremely happy to see that!  Liz Earle and Laura Mercier come to me!

The LM boxes I'm seeing are all French boxes.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think the LM stuff is only in the foreign boxes






Rats!!!


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 8, 2013)

Two things, although one is slightly off topic

1- boxes are now updating through 50 I believe....of course, quite a few of them have the Stainiac in them.  Grrrr......I already got that last year!

2- For any of you who are interested, the BEST store ever for hair care items in NYC, Ricky's, is offering Amika products at 30% off.  I was there last week and forgot to mention it here.  Of course, the store on 5th Ave did not have the hair mask.  Boo.  But the offer is available on their site as well:  rickysnyc.com


----------



## lunadust (Oct 8, 2013)

Got box 15 today. Haven't gotten an email yet lol. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The LM boxes I'm seeing are all French boxes.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think the LM stuff is only in the foreign boxes





This is the saddest


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got box 15 today. Haven't gotten an email yet lol. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15

I would love that box!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> Got box 15 today. Haven't gotten an email yet lol.Â  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15


 Do you happen to know what your weight was?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Weird. Got my box for account 3 today. Yesterday I did not even have a clicky truck and still have not gotten a tracking email. I was so shocked to see my box in the mail!

Pretty pleased!!  Box weight 0.4950





I love hair things so the 12 Benefits will get used, as will the dr. brandt microdermabration. Chapstick is always in demand at my house.

I will probably put the stainiac and foundation up for swap. Does the Stainiac leave a nasty tasting film on anyone else? Benetint does the same thing... Bleh!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

I just went through the boxes that were added since the last time I discovered that a solid third of the boxes had Stainiac. We are now up to 40% -- precisely 20 out of 50, if I counted correctly.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I just went through the boxes that were added since the last time I discovered that a solid third of the boxes had Stainiac. We are now up to 40% -- precisely 20 out of 50, if I counted correctly.


 I thought I saw a lot!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just went through the boxes that were added since the last time I discovered that a solid third of the boxes had Stainiac. We are now up to 40% -- precisely 20 out of 50, if I counted correctly.
Has anyone tried the staniac ? Is it any good?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

> Weird. Got my box for account 3 today. Yesterday I did not even have a clicky truck and still have not gotten a tracking email. I was so shocked to see my box in the mail! Pretty pleased!!Â  Box weight 0.4950 Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My box!
> ...





Spoiler: My box!



I like staniac much better as a cheek stain! It's really pretty and natural looking.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

And if you thought you saw a lot of Pop Beauty lip gloss, you're right: 22 of the 30 non-Stainiac boxes have it! I didn't bother looking at the Stainiac boxes because I was just looking at what boxes people who already received Stainiac might receive.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was waffling on what to get with these!  I would have been spending points but didn't want to use them all, so I wanted an even $10 amount so I wouldn't be wasting any points, and I was still working on my basket.  And now it's too late.  I guess this is the universe's way of telling me that I DO NOT NEED these.

I had it in my cart also, and I was trying to decide if I wanted to bump my order up to $35+ for a free sample pack.  When I got my anniversary code a few months ago, it was out of stock also!  I guess the universe is definitely telling me I don't need them then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I still want!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will probably put the stainiac and foundation up for swap. Does the Stainiac leave a nasty tasting film on anyone else? Benetint does the same thing... Bleh!

Oh yeah, Stainiac was not nice on my lips, and I didn't particularly like it on my cheeks either.  I haven't tried Benetint, but I think I just don't like that type of product.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the staniac ? Is it any good?

I like it--I have huge problems keeping lip products on, so I always put on a stain and then put gloss or lipstick on top--otherwise I will have bare lips by 9am.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like staniac much better as a cheek stain! It's really pretty and natural looking.

I agree!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like staniac much better as a cheek stain! It's really pretty and natural looking.


Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh yeah, Stainiac was not nice on my lips, and I didn't particularly like it on my cheeks either.  I haven't tried Benetint, but I think I just don't like that type of product.

Thanks ladies! I may give it a try on my cheeks. If I don't like it I will pass it to my daughter to play with on the weekend.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it just me, or does it seem that a lot of boxes are repeats of each other? In particular a combo of the pop gloss, the liz earle cleansing set, the fake up, and the chapstick. Or am I going nuts?


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the staniac ? Is it any good?

I've messed with the staniac and I have the benetint- I like both, but I also have benefit's cha cha tint, and I love that stuff.. it's my go-to "stay on for the rest of the night" type deal if I know I'm going to be drinking/eating.. it has staying power, a lovely color, and stains nothing except my lips!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me, or does it seem that a lot of boxes are repeats of each other? In particular a combo of the pop gloss, the liz earle cleansing set, the fake up, and the chapstick. Or am I going nuts?

I commented on this the other day.  I'm thinking it's a reflection of the different shades of the Fakeup to make sure (at least theoretically) that the correct shade gets sent out.  Three shades, three box variations.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 8, 2013)

How do I see which box I am getting this month?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do I see which box I am getting this month?

they haven't been updated yet! your profile will show on the 10th if you click on the "box" tab, and then click "women"


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 8, 2013)

So I don't know if this has been mentioned (I skipped a few pages) but Birchbox France got Laura Mercier samples!


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 8, 2013)

I just logged in to my account to look something up and saw the words ... Your October Products so I closed out the tab because I do not peek. As much as I love to follow the thread before and right up to the boxes arriving I don't actually want to know what's in my box until I open it. I never log on after the 9th because I know the site updates on the 10th.  Did anyone else see this ?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Seeing pictures of the Liz Earle sample with the packaging open on Instagram really make me want it! Definitely looks like a nice size sample (fingers crossed that my box weight is big enough to get it).


----------



## lunadust (Oct 8, 2013)

My box (15) weight  was .62


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
they haven't been updated yet! your profile will show on the 10th if you click on the "box" tab, and then click "women"
Thank you! Says my box has shipped but no info is available yet!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got my box!  Weight 0.57.  I received box 8:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb8


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 8, 2013)

I already got two full size liz earle cleansing polish + two cloths in a beautylish gift bag I got after visiting their office like two years ago. I already used one up, but between now and then I have moved three times and my boyfriend three times, and I lost the muslin :/ glad to see it in the shop as a small free shipping item.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I already got two full size liz earle cleansing polish + two cloths in a beautylish gift bag I got after visiting their office like two years ago. I already used one up, but between now and then I have moved three times and my boyfriend three times, and I lost the muslin :/ glad to see it in the shop as a small free shipping item.Â


 How did you like the Liz Earle cleanser?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 8, 2013)

I noticed a lot of the boxes with the Liz Earle polish still had 4 items listed and that someone earlier said it was considered two products, if that is how they're going to do it (I hope not bc there are some realllyyyy good 6 item boxes) how do you review the cloth and the polish separately? Right now it looks like it counts as the same review


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow looking at some of the #birchbox instagrams and the French boxes are coming up... Seems like they all got at least 7 GREAT products, whereas some of our boxes contain only 4 (including the chapstick) (counting the liz earle items as one product).  Does anyone know if they pay more??  Because the quality difference is seriously insane


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow looking at some of the #birchbox instagrams and the French boxes are coming up... Seems like they all got at least 7 GREAT products, whereas some of our boxes contain only 4 (including the chapstick) (counting the liz earle items as one product).  Does anyone know if they pay more??  Because the quality difference is seriously insane
They do look fantastic!  I believe that they are 10â‚¬


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 8, 2013)

I really really hope I don't get whatever that Pillow Soft Curl thing is. My hair is chemically straightened and I can't use products like that on my hair, nor would I want to...hence the chemically straightening my hair to remove every ounce of curl from it.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow looking at some of the #birchbox instagrams and the French boxes are coming up... Seems like they all got at least 7 GREAT products, whereas some of our boxes contain only 4 (including the chapstick) (counting the liz earle items as one product).  Does anyone know if they pay more??  Because the quality difference is seriously insane

They definitely pay more.  France and Spain pay 10 euro, which is a slightly less than $14 depending on the day, and UK pays 10 pounds which is about $16.


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 8, 2013)

The European boxes also charge for shipping, 3â‚¬ per box


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just logged in to my account to look something up and saw the words ... Your October Products so I closed out the tab because I do not peek. As much as I love to follow the thread before and right up to the boxes arriving I don't actually want to know what's in my box until I open it. I never log on after the 9th because I know the site updates on the 10th.  Did anyone else see this ?
That is amazing control! I would have have looked at it. At least one other person said that their box was updated for October. BB is rolling out t a bit early this month it seems.

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  Weight 0.57.  I received box 8:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb8

Nice box. I am hoping to get the Liz Earl in one of my other boxes.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really really hope I don't get whatever that Pillow Soft Curl thing is. My hair is chemically straightened and I can't use products like that on my hair, nor would I want to...hence the chemically straightening my hair to remove every ounce of curl from it. 

You don't have to worry about that as far as I know, there's nothing inherently curling about it. The way it works in theory I think is in helping your hair trap moisture better (glycerin) so that if your hair is curly by default (like out of the shower...which I would assume is not your hair right now) it stays rather than deflate as it dries which is a common problem for some people - my hair is straighter the drier/more damaged it is so in my case that's how it helps. If you do get it then hopefully it's not a waste


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 8, 2013)

got my box! Love it! Just finished uploading! Got the cleanser and cloth, chapstick Fake up and popgloss


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

I heard the mailman open the gate downstairs and literally ran to the door so I could get my box, haha





  Here is box 15 and I am so psyched on it.  I had a feeling this would be one of the ones I would get, because I have curly hair marked.  I already own Jelly soft curls, but I will depot pillow soft curls and it will be great for traveling.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I heard the mailman open the gate downstairs and literally ran to the door so I could get my box, haha





  Here is box 15 and I am so psyched on it.  I had a feeling this would be one of the ones I would get, because I have curly hair marked.  I already own Jelly soft curls, but I will depot pillow soft curls and it will be great for traveling.

I would love this box.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

My second account still doesn't have a clicky truck- does anyone else have a box that hasn't shipped yet? Mine have both usually shipped by now.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I heard the mailman open the gate downstairs and literally ran to the door so I could get my box, haha





  Here is box 15 and I am so psyched on it.  I had a feeling this would be one of the ones I would get, because I have curly hair marked.  I already own Jelly soft curls, but I will depot pillow soft curls and it will be great for traveling.

That is a great box!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Still haven't gotten an e-mail... hoping for one of the 6 product boxes though! (5 samples and the chapstick) I realllllly don't want that cleanser/cloth combo...


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second account still doesn't have a clicky truck- does anyone else have a box that hasn't shipped yet? Mine have both usually shipped by now.

I have one account and no shipping yet.  I usually get mine before the 10th, but I guess I'm in one of the last groups to ship this month.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still haven't gotten an e-mail... hoping for one of the 6 product boxes though! (5 samples and the chapstick) I realllllly don't want that cleanser/cloth combo..
So if you get the cleanser and cloth does it count for two products!?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't want a clicky truck anyway.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I heard the mailman open the gate downstairs and literally ran to the door so I could get my box, haha





  Here is box 15 and I am so psyched on it.  I had a feeling this would be one of the ones I would get, because I have curly hair marked.  I already own Jelly soft curls, but I will depot pillow soft curls and it will be great for traveling.

our box weights are exactly the same. i'm pretty much down with everything except the miss jessies because i don't style my hair, but i would be excited for this box regardless!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay, a moving box (that initiated yesterday) on one account and nothing on the second!  This actually makes me happy because nothing -- not even a clicky truck with no active packing -- on the other account means the chances of having two different boxes increases dramatically.

And box weight:  0.62.  I had a 0.74 box one time, and it had a spray-in leave-in hair conditioner and a facial mist.  My first thought on this one is that it's a tube of shampoo (I just finished a Nick Chavez Volumizing shampoo tube that they sent out a while back and that I received in a trade, so that sort of size/packaging is on my mind).  They did just add a bunch of Bain de Terre haircare.  I just hope that if it *is* hair stuff, I don't get styling product.  The closest I can deal with to that sort of thing is Fekkai Glossing cream.  It's not a hold product.  That's my big issue:  Hold product = sticky.  I don't like sea salt spray, either, for the same reason.

My box weight is 0.62 too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2013)

Despite having an estimated delivery date of the 11th, I got my first 2 boxes today--Yah!

The bad news? They *are* dupes after all. 





The good news? At least the dupes are of one of the more desirable boxes. 





I would list my box contents here, but I want to ask a general trading question and I don't want to get scolded for trying to be sneaky and trade here. My question is this: I have seen people ask to do full box swaps, but has it ever worked out for anyone? Since I literally have 2 of everything, a full box swap would be best for me--maybe with someone who got dupe boxes too but of a different box. However, if it never really works out, I don't want to waste my time proposing it in the trading thread. I really want and need to trade this month as there are soooo many things I really want to try. Any advice?


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So if you get the cleanser and cloth does it count for two products!?

From reading all the other posts, that is my understanding.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Despite having an estimated delivery date of the 11th, I got my first 2 boxes today--Yah!

The bad news? They *are* dupes after all. 





The good news? At least the dupes are of one of the more desirable boxes. 





I would list my box contents here, but I want to ask a general trading question and I don't want to get scolded for trying to be sneaky and trade here. My question is this: I have seen people ask to do full box swaps, but has it ever worked out for anyone? Since I literally have 2 of everything, a full box swap would be best for me--maybe with someone who got dupe boxes too but of a different box. However, if it never really works out, I don't want to waste my time proposing it in the trading thread. I really want and need to trade this month as there are soooo many things I really want to try. Any advice?

i have done quite a few full box swaps before, when i either get dupes or near dupes of my boxes!

what i have tended to do what stalk this thread and watch out for people who HATE their box, see if it's something I might like then message them and propose a swap!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish Birchbox would make our boxes (literally the physical boxes themselves) the same as the international boxes. They no longer are a pink company, so why should we get stuck with the old pink packaging when the international subbies get a fun new bag and colored box each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooo #tiredofpink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't want a clicky truck anyway. 





Haha! Right?

Neither of my accounts have tracking info or shipping emails. I know it's still early but I want at least one to come through so I can start obsessing and tracking


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Despite having an estimated delivery date of the 11th, I got my first 2 boxes today--Yah! The bad news? They *are* dupes after all.Â :icon_sad: The good news? At least the dupes are of one of the moreÂ desirable boxes.Â  :smilehappyyes: I would list my box contents here, but I want to ask a general trading question and I don't want to get scolded for trying to be sneaky and trade here. My question is this: I have seen people ask to do full box swaps, but has it ever worked out for anyone? Since I literally have 2 of everything, a full box swap would be best for me--maybe withÂ someone who got dupe boxes too but of a different box. However, if it never really works out, I don't want to waste my time proposing it in the trading thread. I really want and need to trade this month as there are soooo many things I really want to try. Any advice?


 I did one last month and it was great!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish Birchbox would make our boxes (literally the physical boxes themselves) the same as the international boxes. They no longer are a pink company, so why should we get stuck with the old pink packaging when the international subbies get a fun new bag and colored box each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> booooo #tiredofpink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just thinking this when I was going through instagram and seeing all of the international and the mint green packaging.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got an email so I didn't know which account to look up lol

but the weight is....

.58

This is my box weight too.  I would be very happy with that box.


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 8, 2013)

I still have no shipping or even order info.... They must not know how impatient I am! At least I received Sample Society yesterday and hopefully Blush Mystery Beauty tomorrow. That makes the wait easier.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me, or does it seem that a lot of boxes are repeats of each other? In particular a combo of the pop gloss, the liz earle cleansing set, the fake up, and the chapstick. Or am I going nuts?

I commented on this the other day.  I'm thinking it's a reflection of the different shades of the Fakeup to make sure (at least theoretically) that the correct shade gets sent out.  Three shades, three box variations.


Ahhhh. That makes sense.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I commented on this the other day.  I'm thinking it's a reflection of the different shades of the Fakeup to make sure (at least theoretically) that the correct shade gets sent out.  Three shades, three box variations.

I think we've only seen light so far though, right? can the other ladies who received fake up comment on the shade, pretty please? TIA!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think we've only seen light so far though, right? can the other ladies who received fake up comment on the shade, pretty please? TIA!

Light for me!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

> our box weights are exactly the same. i'm pretty much down with everything except the miss jessies because i don't style my hair, but i would be excited for this box regardless!


 At least you're finally getting a perfume!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At least you're finally getting a perfume!

my thoughts exactly! i'm not getting my hopes up though because for these past few months i've had the same (or very close) weight as one person but gotten a different box from them. looking forward to it though! plus i have wavy hair but it's too heavy to curl naturally (compared to when i was a kid) so i'd definitely try out the miss jessies on a day when i wasn't going out to see how it works.


----------



## evlady (Oct 8, 2013)

I just received my box today &amp; have posted more pictures, etc. on my blog. Most of the samples were just okay for me but

the Liz Earle sample set is super nice! I am very impressed with the packaging, super happy I received that this month!


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 8, 2013)

I swear I'm going to throw my computer through my office window, still no clicky trucks on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the latest I've ever updated...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i have done quite a few full box swaps before, when i either get dupes or near dupes of my boxes!

what i have tended to do what stalk this thread and watch out for people who HATE their box, see if it's something I might like then message them and propose a swap!


Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did one last month and it was great!!

Thank you soooo very much for the advice guys! You totally rock! 




 





Just knowing full box swaps have happened gives me hope and I think the advice of looking for those who have something I want to send them a PM will help too.

On a side note: Has anyone else had recurring problems with not being able to post the past 2-3 days? I can log in to read just fine, but many times there will be no box under the word "Reply." So far, I have fixed it by unsubbing and resubbing to the particular thread. It isn't so bad when I just want to pop in to say something quickly, but if I want to catch up on all the posts and reply to several, it is going to be a pain. Anyway, just wondering if the internet gremlins are hitting anyone else's account or they are all ganging up on me.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i have done quite a few full box swaps before, when i either get dupes or near dupes of my boxes!

what i have tended to do what stalk this thread and watch out for people who HATE their box, see if it's something I might like then message them and propose a swap!


Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did one last month and it was great!!

Thank you soooo very much for the advice guys! You totally rock!




 





Just knowing full box swaps have happened gives me hope and I think the advice of looking for those who have something I want to send them a PM will help too.

On a side note: Has anyone else had recurring problems with not being able to post the past 2-3 days? I can log in to read just fine, but many times there will be no box under the word "Reply." So far, I have fixed it by unsubbing and resubbing to the particular thread. It isn't so bad when I just want to pop in to say something quickly, but if I want to catch up on all the posts and reply to several, it is going to be a pain. Anyway, just wondering if the internet gremlins are hitting anyone else's account or they are all ganging up on me. 






Nope.  Haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tracking finally updated = .6200

eta is the 14th but i wouldn't be surprised if it came like thursday or friday.

Ooh! With such a high weight, I'm wondering if you got box 18. Looks like it would be a heavy one to me. If so, I'm super jealous, lol!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
From reading all the other posts, that is my understanding.

Well that really stinks! I was actually really hoping that I got that.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Thank you soooo very much for the advice guys! You totally rock! 




 






Just knowing full box swaps have happened gives me hope and I think the advice of looking for those who have something I want to send them a PM will help too.
The best time to try to arrange this is the morning of the 10th when box pages load for even the people who haven't received their boxes yet.  I don't think the swap page (and these arrangements/discussions should happen over there, not in here) for this month is live yet since very few people have their boxes and the October store page isn't up yet, at least as far as I can see.


----------



## JMezz (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally! I have a clicky truck 



.  Of course it still hasn't updated so there's no weight info, but I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got my shipping email about a day and a half ago, still no weight updated.



I think all of the boxes I've seen so far look great though.  I did see Klorane shampoo/conditioner in a few of the box page links and I would be way excited to get that.


----------



## saidfreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone bought anything from the shop recently and gotten* free* 1 day priority shipping? I totally spent a ton of money once my pre-birthday no buy was over (hello baby Amika dryer).

Absolutely not complaining!


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I swear I'm going to throw my computer through my office window, still no clicky trucks on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the latest I've ever updated...
This is how I'm feeling.... Hopefully, they are saving the BEST for last!


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 8, 2013)

Received a shipping notification yesterday, but it's still not showing shipped when I click on the tracking.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tracking finally updated = .6200

eta is the 14th but i wouldn't be surprised if it came like thursday or friday.

box twins! eta same date also... but i probably wont get til two days after lol


----------



## magictodo (Oct 8, 2013)

Got my box today -- .5150 weight, don't know the number.




  As you can see, I got four samples + the beauty find. Pretty happy with the samples (even the foundation appears to be in a usable shade) but I thought Birchbox said five samples per box with the beauty find not replacing any regular samples?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today -- .5150 weight, don't know the number.





  As you can see, I got four samples + the beauty find. Pretty happy with the samples (even the foundation appears to be in a usable shade) but I thought Birchbox said five samples per box with the beauty find not replacing any regular samples?

Birchbox promises 4-5 official samples and 1 extra.  Sometimes the extra is a sample- usually a foil packet or a drugstore find.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today -- .5150 weight, don't know the number.





  As you can see, I got four samples + the beauty find. Pretty happy with the samples (even the foundation appears to be in a usable shade) but I thought Birchbox said five samples per box with the beauty find not replacing any regular samples?

I know their website said at one point in time, a minimum of 4 up to 6 samples per box. I can't find where that is now but I found this in the faq regarding points:

Quote:   Instead, you can earn 40+ points each month by filling out the product reviews.

Which I believe still implies a minimum of 4 samples per box, so the beauty find didn't replace anything.


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today -- .5150 weight, don't know the number.





  As you can see, I got four samples + the beauty find. Pretty happy with the samples (even the foundation appears to be in a usable shade) but I thought Birchbox said five samples per box with the beauty find not replacing any regular samples?
Love Shea Terra black soap. I need to buy some more.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love Shea Terra black soap. I need to buy some more.

I'm hoping my box has it so I can finally try it, it seems to be a favorite of many!


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 8, 2013)

Got my box today! Earliest delivery ever. Box weight was .4950


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## magictodo (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Birchbox promises 4-5 official samples and 1 extra.  Sometimes the extra is a sample- usually a foil packet or a drugstore find.

Thanks, this is my third box so I'm still getting used to the Birchbox quirks.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Â Has anyone bought anything from the shop recently and gotten *free* 1 day priority shipping? I totally spent a ton of money once my pre-birthday no buy was over (hello baby Amika dryer). Absolutely not complaining!:clap :icon_lol: :15d:


 Yep, same thing on an order from the weekend. And I live in NJ, so I usually get my orders (not monthly box, though) the day after they are shipped anyway.


> On a side note: Has anyone else had recurring problems with not being able to post the past 2-3 days? I can log in to read just fine, but many times there will be no box under the word "Reply." So far, I have fixed it by unsubbing and resubbing to the particular thread. It isn't so bad when I just want to pop in to say something quickly, but if I want to catch up on all the posts and reply to several, it is going to be a pain. Anyway, just wondering if the internet gremlins are hitting anyone else's account or they are all ganging up on me.Â :albert:


 This happened to me for a few days about 6 weeks ago. I'm not sure who to contact about tech or site issues, so I hoped it would just resolve itself. It did. Box for sub #1 should be here Thurs. (.5150 - maybe twin of box posted earlier). Box #2 just went clicky, but no info yet. Wouldn't mind a 2nd Ruffian or a Liz Earle on that account, as I'm not sure I'll get one in first box.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Has anyone bought anything from the shop recently and gotten* free* 1 day priority shipping? I totally spent a ton of money once my pre-birthday no buy was over (hello baby Amika dryer).

Absolutely not complaining!











Not one day, but my BB store stuff usually comes 3-Day Priority. Which is lighting fast compared to the 2+ weeks my monthly boxes take.


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



On a side note: Has anyone else had recurring problems with not being able to post the past 2-3 days? I can log in to read just fine, but many times there will be no box under the word "Reply." So far, I have fixed it by unsubbing and resubbing to the particular thread. It isn't so bad when I just want to pop in to say something quickly, but if I want to catch up on all the posts and reply to several, it is going to be a pain. Anyway, just wondering if the internet gremlins are hitting anyone else's account or they are all ganging up on me. 




I've been experiencing this problem at random times for the past couple of weeks but hadn't said anything because I just thought it was something wrong on my end....


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 8, 2013)

So my tracking info finally updated &amp; i got a huge weight of .6640 im kind of nervous lol


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

> Got my box today -- .5150 weight, don't know the number.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yep. Definitely looks like ill be getting the same box since the only people itt who have my weight got it and it DOES coincide with my profile. However I own full sizes of 3/5 of the items so I will def try to do a whole box trade.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

Man!...still no box pics from anyone with a weight of .500


----------



## Cathie (Oct 8, 2013)

Am I the only one without a clicky truck yet?



&lt;pouty face


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 8, 2013)

It looks like both of my accounts got a clicky truck at about the exact same time.. really hoping for not a dupe!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 8, 2013)

> Am I the only one without a clicky truck yet?:icon_cry: My second account still isn't clicky


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one without a clicky truck yet?



&lt;pouty face
Nope.  No clicky truck for me either.  I'm beginning to think clicky trucks aren't real!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second account still doesn't have a clicky truck- does anyone else have a box that hasn't shipped yet? Mine have both usually shipped by now.

no clicky trucks on either account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh Birchbox. Stop getting my hopes up with your Discovery Dash emails


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 8, 2013)

Of 3 accounts: one clicky truck and shipping email, but hasn't updated in two days - no weight or anything, The other two, nada.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope.  No clicky truck for me either.  I'm beginning to think clicky trucks aren't real! 

LOL..elusive little creatures...Im soooo jealous of everyone who has gotten a box already..hopefully they are saving the best stuff for last(maybe?)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 8, 2013)

My tracking has updated to show my box in my state now!  I hope it flies on little wings to my mailbox tomorrow!  Probably Thurs though.  I have the mysterious .62 lb box, and I would LOVE the box that gemstone got!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.

I would be happy with that box!


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one without a clicky truck yet?




&lt;pouty face

Nope, I'm sitting over here without any clicky trucks as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Oct 8, 2013)

no clicky truck here either! it's been unclicky for like a week now, and every time someone says they have a clicky truck, I rush over to the website to check on mine lol


----------



## magictodo (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would be happy with that box!

I really like the

Stainiac in Beauty Queen. It looks good layered under the Benefit Sugarbomb I got last month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on account one (not updated); nothing on two. My dream box would have stainiac, ddf  &amp; a foundation sample.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never expect it early anymore though because I swear my box is always in the last wave!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sighing dramatically and my husband asks "what's wrong?", I got a look when I said "truck no clicky again"


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one without a clicky truck yet?



&lt;pouty face

No clicky here either, but at least there is a truck lol. Maybe needs repairs...


----------



## Cathie (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sighing dramatically and my husband asks "what's wrong?", I got a look when I said "truck no clicky again"

LOL!!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoiler



Here is what was in my box this month!





My shipping weight was .500  


October 2013 Birchbox, so excited to get my box this early!


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm not excited about the .5150 box that I've seen. I know others are thrilled but the only item in that box I want is the DDF. Hoping there are dupe weights out there or my trade thread just got bigger.


----------



## ddave (Oct 8, 2013)

Got my shipping email! My box weight is .615 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That box that gemstone posted earlier at around .62 lbs looks great except my profile has my hair type down as fine,straight and oily so I have no idea why I would get that stuff for curly hair -- hopefully there are multiple boxes with the same weight?

I already received a stainiac sample in a previous box but I love it so much that I'd be thrilled to get another. Beauty Queen is SUCH a gorgeous color and the price for the full size isn't bad either!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 8, 2013)

If I could pick a box I would choose 17. Staniac, black soap, hairspray, Chapstick, hair 12 stuff


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 8, 2013)

I won't get that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 8, 2013)

Yay! My tracking info updated! My box is on the other side of the country but still YAY! My box weight is .6250 anyone else have that? I drastically changed my profile so this should be interesting!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

I just checked and last month's swap thread was started on the 7th..has one already been started for this month??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 8, 2013)

> I just checked and last month's swap thread was started on the 7th..has one already been started for this month??


 I just started one! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138309/birchbox-swaps-october-2013#post_2181690


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed a lot of the boxes with the Liz Earle polish still had 4 items listed and that someone earlier said it was considered two products, if that is how they're going to do it (I hope not bc there are some realllyyyy good 6 item boxes) how do you review the cloth and the polish separately? Right now it looks like it counts as the same review 






I got one of those boxes (well, 2 actually). The cleanser and cloth are listed separately on the card inside the box. So, I'm guessing you will review each separately. However, since Liz Earle counts as 2 selections and you only get 2 other actual products, you will still be shorted a review compared to people who got 5 actual items. If you are like me and don't like this, send them a note. I just wrote on their FB page to say I did like my box, but I wish they'd make a policy change so items that count as 2 in 1 are only included in 5 item boxes. Hence, as great as the Liz Earle sample is, I feel like those who got it should have gotten 5 products over all (Liz Earle as 2, plus 3 actual items). I just saw someone post a box that *does* have the Liz Earle plus 3 other items. I do feel mildly cheated. Oh well. Not the end of the world, but I do find it kind of tacky on BB's part and if I get too many boxes with only 3 samples (cause honestly the Liz Earle is a set and was packaged that way) I may start to think of cancelling. Last month, I might not have cared as much because there just wasn't much that excited me from September. But this month, so sad I didn't get something else great to try. (OK, whining over).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got one of those boxes (well, 2 actually). The cleanser and cloth are listed separately on the card inside the box. So, I'm guessing you will review each separately. However, since Liz Earle counts as 2 selections and you only get 2 other actual products, you will still be shorted a review compared to people who got 5 actual items. If you are like me and don't like this, send them a note. I just wrote on their FB page to say I did like my box, but I wish they'd make a policy change so items that count as 2 in 1 are only included in 5 item boxes. Hence, as great as the Liz Earle sample is, I feel like those who got it should have gotten 5 products over all (Liz Earle as 2, plus 3 actual items). *I just saw someone post a box that *does* have the Liz Earle plus 3 other items. I do feel mildly cheated. Oh well. Not the end of the world, but I do find it kind of tacky on BB's part* and if I get too many boxes with only 3 samples (cause honestly the Liz Earle is a set and was packaged that way) I may start to think of cancelling. Last month, I might not have cared as much because there just wasn't much that excited me from September. But this month, so sad I didn't get something else great to try. (OK, whining over).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i don't really see how birchbox cheated you for giving someone else who got the liz earle six items, any more so than someone else who didn't get the liz earle getting six items, i mean they've always guaranteed 4-6 items and that's what you got.

i do think the trend of getting 2 items in one review lately is weird (i also got the davines system which was 3 items for one review and was disheartened) but i also see why they would lump the liz earle together since the intention is that you would use the items all together, and not the muslin cloth totally separately from the cleanser. plus, it would be kind of weird to just write a review on the muslin cloth alone (more so than it would be to write a review on each davines item separately).


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just started one!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138309/birchbox-swaps-october-2013#post_2181690

you ROCK. seriously.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i don't really see how birchbox cheated you for giving someone else who got the liz earle six items, any more so than someone else who didn't get the liz earle getting six items, i mean they've always guaranteed 4-6 items and that's what you got.

i do think the trend of getting 2 items in one review lately is weird (i also got the davines system which was 3 items for one review and was disheartened) but i also see why they would lump the liz earle together since the intention is that you would use the items all together, and not the muslin cloth totally separately from the cleanser. plus, it would be kind of weird to just write a review on the muslin cloth alone (more so than it would be to write a review on each davines item separately).

I remember being irked by the davines review process.. i think if they sell them individually, we should be able to review them individually.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i don't really see how birchbox cheated you for giving someone else who got the liz earle six items, any more so than someone else who didn't get the liz earle getting six items, i mean they've always guaranteed 4-6 items and that's what you got.

i do think the trend of getting 2 items in one review lately is weird (i also got the davines system which was 3 items for one review and was disheartened) but i also see why they would lump the liz earle together since the intention is that you would use the items all together, and not the muslin cloth totally separately from the cleanser. plus, it would be kind of weird to just write a review on the muslin cloth alone (more so than it would be to write a review on each davines item separately).

Well, I only mentioned the 6 (or rather 5 item) Liz Earle because I just saw someone post a pic of that box. Really, what I am complaining about is counting 1 sample as 2 and putting it in a 4 item box. This results in you getting only 3 products. Hence, I think they should make a new policy to only put 2 in 1 samples in 5 item boxes. I know it is hard to explain. Anyway, unlike last month where nothing really excited me, there just so happened to be quite a few things I wanted to try. So, getting a 2 in 1 was a big bummer for October for me. In fact, I had always assumed when I saw boxes 8 and 9 that they just hadn't added in the extra item yet. So, I actually wanted whichever box had the light Fakeup and the Liz Earle. But without the other item, I do feel cheated. It isn't really in reference to the people that got Liz Earle plus 3 other items. Great for them! I'm not upset with the subbers but with BB. Oh, and I was assuming the review would be separate because the cleanser and cloth are listed separately on the card. If it turns out it is 1 review I will go from being a bit miffed (as the British would say) to super duper pissed. Sigh...and after *hating* BB when I first subbed about a year ago, I was just starting to really like them. But this could really stick in my craw. That's just me. I have my own way of looking at things (as everyone does) and I get upset over the principle of the matter--over trivial matters or important matters both. Type A personality. I'll probably die about 10 years earlier because of it, but I am who I am.


----------



## Kaylay (Oct 8, 2013)

Any .62 boxes yet?


----------



## kira685 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I only mentioned the 6 (or rather 5 item) Liz Earle because I just saw someone post a pic of that box. Really, what I am complaining about is counting 1 sample as 2 and putting it in a 4 item box. This results in you getting only 3 products. Hence, I think they should make a new policy to only put 2 in 1 samples in 5 item boxes. I know it is hard to explain. Anyway, unlike last month where nothing really excited me, there just so happened to be quite a few things I wanted to try. So, getting a 2 in 1 was a big bummer for October for me. In fact, I had always assumed when I saw boxes 8 and 9 that they just hadn't added in the extra item yet. So, I actually wanted whichever box had the light Fakeup and the Liz Earle. But without the other item, I do feel cheated. It isn't really in reference to the people that got Liz Earle plus 3 other items. Great for them! I'm not upset with the subbers but with BB. Oh, and I was assuming the review would be separate because the cleanser and cloth are listed separately on the card. If it turns out it is 1 review I will go from being a bit miffed (as the British would say) to super duper pissed. Sigh...and after *hating* BB when I first subbed about a year ago, I was just starting to really like them. But this could really stick in my craw. That's just me. I have my own way of looking at things (as everyone does) and I get upset over the principle of the matter--over trivial matters or important matters both. Type A personality. I'll probably die about 10 years earlier because of it, but I am who I am.

We better be able to review the chapstick for points! 30 point box is just ridiculous. I think they should stick to just 5 items=50 points per box to keep it "fair" - they can include these multiples counting as one item then and I won't complain lol


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really really hope I don't get whatever that Pillow Soft Curl thing is. My hair is chemically straightened and I can't use products like that on my hair, nor would I want to...hence the chemically straightening my hair to remove every ounce of curl from it. 

*As long as you don't have curly hair marked on your profile, you should be safe.*


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really really hope I don't get whatever that Pillow Soft Curl thing is. My hair is chemically straightened and I can't use products like that on my hair, nor would I want to...hence the chemically straightening my hair to remove every ounce of curl from it. 

*As long as you don't have curly hair marked on your profile, you should be safe.*


I can vouch for this! I have straight hair but my middle daughter has very curly hair and I changed my profile over to say I had curly hair just to see if I could get some products to try on her hair. I only have gotten curly hair products when I have had curly hair checked, once I switched back to straight hair I quit getting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now that I have 2 accounts I made one have curly hair and the other with straight, so we'll see if that keeps up.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, I only mentioned the 6 (or rather 5 item) Liz Earle because I just saw someone post a pic of that box. Really, what I am complaining about is counting 1 sample as 2 and putting it in a 4 item box. This results in you getting only 3 products. Hence, I think they should make a new policy to only put 2 in 1 samples in 5 item boxes. I know it is hard to explain. Anyway, unlike last month where nothing really excited me, there just so happened to be quite a few things I wanted to try. So, getting a 2 in 1 was a big bummer for October for me. In fact, I had always assumed when I saw boxes 8 and 9 that they just hadn't added in the extra item yet. So, I actually wanted whichever box had the light Fakeup and the Liz Earle. But without the other item, I do feel cheated. It isn't really in reference to the people that got Liz Earle plus 3 other items. Great for them! I'm not upset with the subbers but with BB. Oh, and I was assuming the review would be separate because the cleanser and cloth are listed separately on the card. If it turns out it is 1 review I will go from being a bit miffed (as the British would say) to super duper pissed. Sigh...and after *hating* BB when I first subbed about a year ago, I was just starting to really like them. But this could really stick in my craw. That's just me. I have my own way of looking at things (as everyone does) and I get upset over the principle of the matter--over trivial matters or important matters both. Type A personality. I'll probably die about 10 years earlier because of it, but I am who I am.

We better be able to review the chapstick for points! 30 point box is just ridiculous. I think they should stick to just 5 items=50 points per box to keep it "fair" - they can include these multiples counting as one item then and I won't complain lol


I kind of wish you would just get a set 50 points each month, provided you reviewed every item. Some months you might review 6 items for 50 points, but others you'd review 4 and it would even out. It would also keep your points even so you'd get $10 credit every two months. I went for months where I was stuck just 10 points shy (like I had 140, 190, etc.) the 90s especially drove me crazy SO close to the next $10. Haha, I'm sure they do that on purpose. BUT I certainly wouldn't complain if they went to a flat 50 point system each month for everyone.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We better be able to review the chapstick for points! 30 point box is just ridiculous. I think they should stick to just 5 items=50 points per box to keep it "fair" - they can include these multiples counting as one item then and I won't complain lol

I agree. But honestly, I'd still be upset because everyone got the chapstick. In fact, I just realized that if we only get 10 points for Liz Earle, we will be double cheated. The first cheat is getting only 2 items with the Liz Earle. The second cheat would be the loss of points. If this happens, and they don't do something like giving those of us with box 8 or 9 10 points credited to our account, I probably will cancel. (I'm not asking for 100, just the 10). It just isn't fair. This isn't a complaint about *what* I got compared to others, but rather about how BB has set up a system that treats us differently than other subbers in 2 ways. I trashed BB last year because I just didn't like what they sent me one month (as in, it was quite literally the worst box they could have sent me--complete with crappy bar soap). But honestly, until this issue came up, I had done a complete 180. I was actually a BB lover. Now, not so much. I don't mean to dwell. I know not everyone agrees with me. That's fine. But yep, I have decided how I think and feel about the situation. I'm really unhappy. They could at least have tossed in the tiny Reality Based foundation sample or a foil packet sample. SMH


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I kind of wish you would just get a set 50 points each month, provided you reviewed every item. Some months you might review 6 items for 50 points, but others you'd review 4 and it would even out. It would also keep your points even so you'd get $10 credit every two months. I went for months where I was stuck just 10 points shy (like I had 140, 190, etc.) the 90s especially drove me crazy SO close to the next $10. Haha, I'm sure they do that on purpose. BUT I certainly wouldn't complain if they went to a flat 50 point system each month for everyone. 

I would LOVE that. It would treat everyone the same and thus be super fair. I am kind of obsessed with fairness. (I know, I know. The world isn't fair, but I still crave fairness nonetheless). I have a touch of OCD. Most of it relates to items that touch me or to counting. If something touches me on one side of my body, I want it to touch the other side in the same spot and with the same length of time, force, etc. To me, this "evens things out" and hence equates to fairness. The same with even numbers. They are more "fair" in my mind. Yep. I have issues, lol! But they are mostly harmless.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 9, 2013)

All 3 of my accounts now have clicky trucks. Still waiting on #3 to update but I am 99.9% certain that I won't be getting any dupe boxes. However, I feel like I am 100% guaranteed to get dupe products since there doesn't seem to be a ton of variety this month.

Box 1 - 0.50 lbs (box 33, maybe)

Box 2 - 0.614 lbs

Box 3 - ???


----------



## ddave (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*As long as you don't have curly hair marked on your profile, you should be safe.*

IDK about their decision making process. I had my skin tone marked as light-medium in my profile and got foundation samples clearly made for someone with dark skin (medium-dark at the LIGHTEST) and when I emailed them about it they said I should try to use the sample as a highlighter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now, I'm worried I'll get curly hair stuff for my pin straight hair


----------



## kira685 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I kind of wish you would just get a set 50 points each month, provided you reviewed every item. Some months you might review 6 items for 50 points, but others you'd review 4 and it would even out. It would also keep your points even so you'd get $10 credit every two months. I went for months where I was stuck just 10 points shy (like I had 140, 190, etc.) the 90s especially drove me crazy SO close to the next $10. Haha, I'm sure they do that on purpose. BUT I certainly wouldn't complain if they went to a flat 50 point system each month for everyone. 

haha I feel you exactly on the fairness concept.. and the evening out of the points! because of my purchases, I have a completely odd number of points and it drives me crazy to see every time! I have actually tried to make my purchases so I can get an even number again, but it hasn't been easy lol. I don't think they would do the lumped points though because it's probably easier for them to give points per review - I have a feeling the brands fund that somehow. I can see the uproar from subscribers as well, if they forget to review one item and end up forfeiting all 50 points.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree. But honestly, *I'd still be upset because everyone got the chapstick.* In fact, I just realized that if we only get 10 points for Liz Earle, we will be double cheated. The first cheat is getting only 2 items with the Liz Earle. The second cheat would be the loss of points. If this happens, and they don't do something like giving those of us with box 8 or 9 10 points credited to our account, I probably will cancel. (I'm not asking for 100, just the 10). It just isn't fair. This isn't a complaint about *what* I got compared to others, but rather about how BB has set up a system that treats us differently than other subbers in 2 ways. I trashed BB last year because I just didn't like what they sent me one month (as in, it was quite literally the worst box they could have sent me--complete with crappy bar soap). But honestly, until this issue came up, I had done a complete 180. I was actually a BB lover. Now, not so much. I don't mean to dwell. I know not everyone agrees with me. That's fine. But yep, I have decided how I think and feel about the situation. I'm really unhappy. They could at least have tossed in the tiny Reality Based foundation sample or a foil packet sample. SMH

that's interesting because I would think that everyone getting it would appeal to the fairness driven part of you! (no sarcasm, I promise!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We better be able to review the chapstick for points! 30 point box is just ridiculous. I think they should stick to just 5 items=50 points per box to keep it "fair" - they can include these multiples counting as one item then and I won't complain lol

i've never seen a birchbox find that couldn't be reviewed. but i hope that doesn't mean they start making them unreviewable now!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 9, 2013)

I think one month there was something that was not reviewable and they changed it half way through.  Now, where is my clicky truck?!?!?!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that's interesting because I would think that everyone getting it would appeal to the fairness driven part of you! (no sarcasm, I promise!)

No, I see what you are saying. I would love to get points for a chapstick review. But, with box 8 or 9, you would get only 40 review points (assuming Liz Earle is only a 10 point review). For those who got 4 products (but no Liz Earle counting as 2 of them) would get 50 total points (40 for products + 10 for chapstick). Those who got 5 products (but no Liz Earle) will get 60 points (50 for products + 10 for chapstick. I can accept getting 10 less points than others because I understand how BB says they work--they claim you get either 4 or 5 products, hence, you should expect 40-50 points (without the chapstick). But if you add in the chapstick for everyone and let them review it, you have to bump up the expected level of points to 50-60. We would thus still be 10 points lower than everyone else. So yes, getting to review the chapstick would be fair as everyone got it. But we'd still be 10 points down. I don't know. Maybe this is exactly what happened last month. Didn't some people get a shampoo/conditioner set with only 1 review? I was lucky not to get it. I had heard it was counted as 2 products. I did *not* know if they got 2 or 3 products on top of it. I also did *not* know about the review possibly counting as 10 points only. If I had heard of that, I would have been upset about it even though I wasn't affected. But it took having it happen to me to make me realize what the situation meant. Sorry. Again, even though I love to write, I find talking about this a bit difficult, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think one month there was something that was not reviewable and they changed it half way through.  Now, where is my clicky truck?!?!?!



 

That would be great! And I'd probably move on to next month if they did that in relation to the double Liz Earle products. I know lots of people hate it when someone complains in a thread. But if we don't communicate with BB, how will they know what we are thinking? And, for me, discussing things on here helps me refine what I think of a situation before communicating with BB. Please don't kick me out of the treehouse? Ok!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

We got to review the pen and the Ghiradelli chocolate square, I'm pretty sure we will get to review the Chapstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 9, 2013)

I do not have curly hair marked on my profile and in March 2012 I got 3 Miss Jessie's products.  All were for curly hair and before they started saying they were for "all hair types."  I got Curly Pudding.  Maybe they have altered their profiles since then.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*As long as you don't have curly hair marked on your profile, you should be safe.*


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a couple of letters that everyone who got a Liz Earle box can feel free to copy and email.  I'm kind of interested to find out what they would do if they got a bunch of emails with the exact same text since they reply to us with the exact same text a lot of the time.  If they allow feedback on the Chapstick but not the cloth *and* the cleanser:

Quote:   Hello --

I have received my October Birchbox, but I am confused.  There are only four items to review on my box page, and one of those items is the Chapstick.  It is my understanding that Birchboxes are supposed to contain a minimum of four items and that the Chapstick is a Birchbox Find that did not replace one of my items, so it would seem that the Liz Earle cloth is counted as a separate item from the cleanser, but I am not able to review it separately.  This means as far as reviews go, I only received four items, not the five reflected on my box card!  Is there any plan to correct the box pages to reflect the fact that the cloth and cleanser are apparently considered separate items so we can get a standard number of feedback points for this box?  

Thank you,

[insert name here]
If the Chapstick is not reviewable:

Quote:   Hello --

I have received my October Birchbox, but I am confused.  There are only four items to review on my box page, and one of those items is the Chapstick.  It is my understanding that Birchboxes are supposed to contain a minimum of four items and that the Chapstick is a Birchbox Find that did not replace one of my items, so it would seem that the Liz Earle cloth is counted as a separate item from the cleanser, but I am not able to review it separately -- *and* I am unable to review the Chapstick.  This means as far as reviews go, I only received three items, not the five reflected on my box card!  Is there any plan to correct the box pages to reflect the fact that the cloth and cleanser are apparently considered separate items so we can get a standard number of feedback points for this box as well as to allow us to do reviews and get feedback points on the Chapstick?  

Thank you,

[insert name here]

I have no clue what boxes I'm getting, so I don't really have a horse in the race at the moment, although I seem to have somehow convinced myself that I will be getting box 8/9 (I'm not really concerned with the points, though, since I'm a point hoarder who just kind of shoves them in the points bank and ignores them until there's something super amazing that I just *have* to have at a time when I have no money).  I don't have any clue why that is the case, either.  I still don't have tracking for my second box, so that's even more of a mystery.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

am i missing something? i wasn't aware that the chapstick wasn't reviewable, i feel like we're really jumping gun here since pages haven't even updated yet and i haven't seen any boxes that were only four reviewable items including the birchbox find.

i guess it just seems weird to see people plan out complaints before even knowing what they're getting.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  am i missing something? i wasn't aware that the chapstick wasn't reviewable, i feel like we're really jumping gun here since pages haven't even updated yet and *i haven't seen any boxes that were only four reviewable items including the birchbox find.*

i guess it just seems weird to see people plan out complaints before even knowing what they're getting.
The Chapstick thing is speculation.  Most of the boxes I've seen with Liz Earle products (of the Stainiac-free boxes, that would be boxes 1, 2, 8, 9, 26, 32, 43) except boxes 15 and 40 have four items listed.  There are a few pages of fury about this, and I was just trying to come up with a solution now so we can talk about other things -- because *we haven't seen the final official live box pages yet*.  We've seen what they have up now, but they still have about a day and a half (or two and a half days, if they decide to update on the 11th again) before those pages go official.  They might still be working on fixing this, and then all of this uproar will have been for nothing, but we would still have another day and a half of this to slog through between now and then.  Sometimes just having a contingency plan helps stop the obsessing over what could go wrong.

What I want to know is this:  What is the Pop Beauty gloss like?  Texture-wise, what does it compare to?  Is it slick like the benefit glosses?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  am i missing something? i wasn't aware that the chapstick wasn't reviewable, i feel like we're really jumping gun here since pages haven't even updated yet and i haven't seen any boxes that were only four reviewable items including the birchbox find.

i guess it just seems weird to see people plan out complaints before even knowing what they're getting.

I was one of the firsts that asked out of curiosity to see if anyone knew anything about how the Earle was going to be treated in terms of points because I've seen a couple of boxes on instagram with four items (chapstick + liz earle + 2 more). I think it's just leading to the confusion of does that mean in the review section the liz earle will count as two items? We don't know yet since in the box pages it is still coming up as one item


----------



## Xiang (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the chapstick should be reviewable. There is a write a review link on the product page. Although i do remember them saying the chapstick isn't counted as one of the 4-5 items. So i think a box with: 1. Liz Earle set 2. Item #2 3. Item #3 4. Chapstick Seems a bit unfair when it comes to points since liz earle is listed as 2 items on the card but can only be reviewed once for 10 points. Irregardless, I'm still gonna wait till after the 10th though, if only to confirm the box contents and what is reviewable and what is not.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i've never seen a birchbox find that couldn't be reviewed. but i hope that doesn't mean they start making them unreviewable now!

That would definitely stink, especially since chapstick is technically a beauty item. I mean, if we were able to review that *pen* several months back...


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Chapstick thing is speculation.  Most of the boxes I've seen with Liz Earle products (of the Stainiac-free boxes, that would be boxes 1, 2, 8, 9, 26, 32, 43) except boxes 15 and 40 have four items listed.  There are a few pages of fury about this, and I was just trying to come up with a solution now so we can talk about other things -- because *we haven't seen the final official live box pages yet*.  We've seen what they have up now, but they still have about a day and a half (or two and a half days, if they decide to update on the 11th again) before those pages go official.  They might still be working on fixing this, and then all of this uproar will have been for nothing, but we would still have another day and a half of this to slog through between now and then.  Sometimes just having a contingency plan helps stop the obsessing over what could go wrong.

What I want to know is this:  What is the Pop Beauty gloss like?  Texture-wise, what does it compare to?  Is it slick like the benefit glosses?  

So I had ordered a couple of tubes of the Pop Beauty aqua lacquer when they were being sold on HauteLook. To me, they are very sticky, which isn't a huge issue for me and I do like the way that they make my lips have a tingly feeling. The one thing that I don't really care for much is the end of the applicator, it's not a big deal but I sort of lean towards the ones with a little foam thing at the end, I kept thinking that this was a small stiff brush (which I don't like also) but after inspecting it close just now, it looks like a flat plastic piece at the end of the applicator, that is used for applying the gloss.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2013)

Everyone's talking about points, and I'm just sitting here waiting for my clicky truck.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone's talking about points, and I'm just sitting here waiting for my clicky truck.





Hahaha ditto. 

Although usually my box shows up before my tracking does.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i've never seen a birchbox find that couldn't be reviewed. but i hope that doesn't mean they start making them unreviewable now!

I think they sent out postcards as a bb find that weren't reviewable.. but they were in addition to the 4-5 reviewable items in your box.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was just thinking that this week is going to pretty much crawl to a stop now for me. In the next few days I'll be seeing/getting: 2 BB box updates (and still waiting on shipping emails, then updated tracking for those too) 2 BB shop orders due to arrive the 10th, both have mystery pick 2s My Ipsy tracking, and glam room update My Julep mystery box So many unknowns and surprises! It's like a week of Christmas Eves or the night before my birthday


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone's talking about points, and I'm just sitting here waiting for my clicky truck.





I am right there with you!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 9, 2013)

My second box should be getting to me today- and the weight is *drumroll*

.62

The only time I get heavy boxes like this is when I have hair products. Let's see what I get!


----------



## citylove22 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got my box update and its .70 I am so happy can't wait!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 9, 2013)

My tracking finally updated! Weight is .677 Expected delivery 10/14.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 9, 2013)

> My tracking finally updated! Weight is .677 Expected delivery 10/14.


 That's a heavy one. Wonder what your getting?


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

My box from my first account, which shipped after the box from my second account, will be here today, before the second box. My first account box never went MD like the second account box. I'm very excited to receive my box.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 9, 2013)

no clicky truck for me yet....


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

> am i missing something? i wasn't aware that the chapstick wasn't reviewable, i feel like we're really jumping gun here since pages haven't even updated yet and i haven't seen any boxes that were only four reviewableÂ items including the birchbox find. i guess it just seems weird to see people plan out complaints before even knowing what they're getting.


This is exactly what I was thinking. Has anyone actually physically received a box with the Liz Earl stuff+2 samples+Chapstick? Because I really don't think (if the Liz earl counts as 1 product and you hypothetically can't review the Chapstick) that BB would send out a box with only 3 items to review. I also agree that I've never seen a BB find that hasn't been reviewable. Let's just wait and see what happens when the box pages update...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

My box should be here today!! Everything looks awesome, and I don't think there's a single box I'd be bummed to get! As long as there is one thing I'm excited about in the box, I'm happy.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 9, 2013)

So much drama! Also, most people who subscribe to Birchbox don't even know about the point system. I also agree that some people are definitely jumping the gun on complaining. You know what assume does...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

> I think they sent out postcards as a bb find that weren't reviewable.. but they were in addition to the 4-5 reviewable items in your box.Â


 Those weren't a find. The find label has been reserved for the drug store products they share with us.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Oct 9, 2013)

My Box:

1) Chapstick - feels nice on lips.

2) Joie - smells nice and it is the little spray bottle.

3)Miss Jessie's Original conditioner - nice big foil packet.  Wish it wasn't a foil, they are hard to keep closed in the shower.  I have hard water so I am a bit leery of using a paper clip (rust).

3) Pop Beauty - color isn't as pigmented as I thought it was going to be.  Not a fan of the plastic paddle application. Sticky, but it does have a nice tingle and it does look nice on the mouth.

4) (and 5?) Liz Earle - I only used it once...not sure if it is a big deal that a lot of people claim it is.  Will have to use again to form an opinion.

They do list the cloth and polish as two separate things.

 When I got the Davine's a few months ago - I got: the shampoo, a packet of conditioner and packet of oil.

 I could only review it as one whole package not individually.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Oct 9, 2013)

Birchbox Find Alert:

Look for the baggie with your Birchbox Find, a mass-markey discovery we think is just plain awesome.  Don't worry- these are always in addition to, never in place of, your usual samples.

That is verbatim from the card.


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 9, 2013)

I, too, have one of the many .62 lb boxes! Mine says it's in Boston, so hopefully it'll get to me today! It said the projected delivery date to be the 12th but I really hope it's here today! Also, thanks to all who responded about the curl cream. I looked at my profile and it doesn't look like I had a hair texture, other than damaged and chemically treated, checked! 




 So here's hoping I still don't get it! I have straight checked now, though! All I want is the fakeup!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I, too, have one of the many .62 lb boxes! Mine says it's in Boston, so hopefully it'll get to me today! It said the projected delivery date to be the 12th but I really hope it's here today! Also, thanks to all who responded about the curl cream. I looked at my profile and it doesn't look like I had a hair texture, other than damaged and chemically treated, checked! 



 So here's hoping I still don't get it! I have straight checked now, though! *All I want is the fakeup!*
This is what I'm hoping for the most! And since I got the Stainiac last year and that rules out all those boxes, my chances for getting the Fakeup are looking pretty good! We shall find out today!!!


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 9, 2013)

I also got annoyed the one time that I got a box with only 4 products to review (it was the Davine's box in June -- THREE separately reviewable products that counted as one).  Then I realized that I was being annoyed over $1 worth of points, and that I'd wasted more than $1 of my time being annoyed about it, so that was that for me.  I might have felt differently if I was just getting a last box to "top off" points to get to an even $$ amount, but if you are planning to stay subscribed, I bet it will even out over time.  I did get a 6 item box a couple of months later.

BB says that you get 40 - 60 points a month for reviews, and I know I've reviewed tea and a pen for points, so I am pretty sure that if there are only 3 "reviewable items" in any boxes in addition to the Chapstick that we will be able to review the Chapstick to get 40 points.

The idea to get 50 points a month for reviewing all of the products in your box is a good one, as it might take some of the "sting" out of getting a 4 product box (or 2 4 product boxes ... ugh!).  Strangely, aside from the Davine's stuff -- which was too heavy for my baby-fine hair -- I really loved the other 3 items in my box that month and it was one of my favorites.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

my box should most likely be here tomorrow! one city away right now, the perks of living beside atlanta.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 9, 2013)

First box had a delivery date of 10/11 and I got it on 10/8!

Second box has a date of 10/12 but was transferred to USPS yesterday...hope its here today (and different from box 1)


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Box:

1) Chapstick - feels nice on lips.

2) Joie - smells nice and it is the little spray bottle.

3)Miss Jessie's Original conditioner - nice big foil packet. * Wish it wasn't a foil, they are hard to keep closed in the shower.*  I have hard water so I am a bit leery of using a paper clip (rust).

3) Pop Beauty - color isn't as pigmented as I thought it was going to be.  Not a fan of the plastic paddle application. Sticky, but it does have a nice tingle and it does look nice on the mouth.

4) (and 5?) Liz Earle - I only used it once...not sure if it is a big deal that a lot of people claim it is.  Will have to use again to form an opinion.

They do list the cloth and polish as two separate things.

 When I got the Davine's a few months ago - I got: the shampoo, a packet of conditioner and packet of oil.

 I could only review it as one whole package not individually.

Someone on the BB forum suggested just poking a little hole with a safety pin near the top of the packet rather than tearing it open.  I've tried this and find that even if the packet lays flat, the stuff keeps fairly well.  You could also put it in a zip-loc type baggie to help keep it dry.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 9, 2013)

I love this. And, I just want you to know that whenever you post something I imagine Finn from Adventure Time saying it.



> Everyone's talking about points, and I'm just sitting here waiting for my clicky truck.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So much drama! Also, most people who subscribe to Birchbox don't even know about the point system. I also agree that some people are definitely jumping the gun on complaining. You know what assume does...

I've noticed this as well. I had to tell 3 different people I've met IRL who have birchbox how to review for points and they were like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when they found out.


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone's talking about points, and I'm just sitting here waiting for my clicky truck.





Nothing for me either


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2013)

Clicky Truck!!!!!!!!!!!!! But no information yet.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nothing for me either






And I am dying...




â€‹


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

I really don't get the uproar over this 40 vs 50 vs 60 point thing, either. It's only 10 points or $1. Yeah, it can be slightly annoying being at 90 points or whatever, but you'll get a box with 6 reviewable products at some point and it will even out. I also can't see bb changing the policy over a small minority freaking out over $1's worth of a view. They probably will view it as "not that big of a deal" (because really- it's not). Ps. If you really need that 10 points, if you cancel your sub and resign up, you get 10 points again. (Also there is no waitlist).


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Only an hour and a half until my box gets here...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really don't get the uproar over this 40 vs 50 vs 60 point thing, either. It's only 10 points or $1. Yeah, it can be slightly annoying being at 90 points or whatever, but you'll get a box with 6 reviewable products at some point and it will even out.
I also can't see bb changing the policy over a small minority freaking out over $1's worth of a view. They probably will view it as "not that big of a deal" (because really- it's not).

Ps. If you really need that 10 points, if you cancel your sub and resign up, you get 10 points again. (Also there is no waitlist).

What I don't get is why we're making a fuss about it when the box pages won't even update until tomorrow! This all seems like very premature freakage to me. Let's moooooove on and wait until we actually have a reason to get perturbed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really don't get the uproar over this 40 vs 50 vs 60 point thing, either. It's only 10 points or $1. Yeah, it can be slightly annoying being at 90 points or whatever, but you'll get a box with 6 reviewable products at some point and it will even out.
I also can't see bb changing the policy over a small minority freaking out over $1's worth of a view. They probably will view it as "not that big of a deal" (because really- it's not).

Ps. If you really need that 10 points, if you cancel your sub and resign up, you get 10 points again. (Also there is no waitlist).







This is why I tried not to care too much when my Davines-3 step was only 1 item. Yeah, it was annoying, but in the long run those extra points wouldn't change the experience so I figured there was no point getting hung up over it.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I really don't get the uproar over this 40 vs 50 vs 60 point thing, either. It's only 10 points or $1. Yeah, it can be slightly annoying being at 90 points or whatever, but you'll get a box with 6 reviewable products at some point and it will even out. I also can't see bb changing the policy over a small minority freaking out over $1's worth of a view. They probably will view it as "not that big of a deal" (because really- it's not). Ps. If you really need that 10 points, if you cancel your sub and resign up, you get 10 points again. (Also there is no waitlist).


 True. It was just a suggestion though, not like I'm leading some massive campaign about it or anything. Just chat on a board ;-) I'd forgotten about the unsub/resub trick though so I will try that next time I get stuck at x90 and want to cash out points. Eta: sorry if this wasn't directed at me but since I was the one who suggested the flat 50 point thing I thought I'd answer. There was really no "uproar" or "freaking out" in my post.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What I don't get is why we're making a fuss about it when the box pages won't even update until tomorrow! This all seems like very premature freakage to me. Let's moooooove on and wait until we actually have a reason to get perturbed.

Yes!

I can't find the post but someone asked about the pop beauty gloss:

I wore all last night and did not find it very sticky on the lips.  It's not as smooth as the benefit or cargo glosses, but it is way less sticky than the stila lip glazes or the bare escentual's buxom glosses.  I think it might be on par with the jouer lip gloss bb has sent out in the past regarding stickiness.  It seems scary when you open it because the paddle makes it seem super sticky and goopy but it doesn't feel that way on the mouth.

My favorite part about this product though is the scent.  It smells like candy canes and gets me so excited for cooler weather every time I put it on.  The smell doesn't last that long so I found myself reapplying it just to smell it again.  This is nuts for me because I am not a lipgloss person AND I grew up in central florida before moving to Baltimore for college and I still can not handle the cold.  Anything that gets me psyched on weather less than 65 degrees is impressive (It was 58 last night and I ran from my house to my car because I was freezing- for reference).  It reminds me of some of the candy cane glosses philosophy has come out with, only not as sickly sweet and definitely not texture-wise.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


True. It was just a suggestion though, not like I'm leading some massive campaign about it or anything. Just chat on a board ;-)

I'd forgotten about the unsub/resub trick though so I will try that next time I get stuck at x90 and want to cash out points.

Eta: sorry if this wasn't directed at me but since I was the one who suggested the flat 50 point thing I thought I'd answer. There was really no "uproar" or "freaking out" in my post.

Not directed at you- there was definitely some freaking out last night though and has been in the past regarding 40 points


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!

I can't find the post but someone asked about the pop beauty gloss:

I wore all last night and did not find it very sticky on the lips.  It's not as smooth as the benefit or cargo glosses, but it is way less sticky than the stila lip glazes or the bare escentual's buxom glosses.  I think it might be on par with the jouer lip gloss bb has sent out in the past regarding stickiness.  It seems scary when you open it because the paddle makes it seem super sticky and goopy but it doesn't feel that way on the mouth.

My favorite part about this product though is the scent.  It smells like candy canes and gets me so excited for cooler weather every time I put it on.  The smell doesn't last that long so I found myself reapplying it just to smell it again.  This is nuts for me because I am not a lipgloss person AND I grew up in central florida before moving to Baltimore for college and I still can not handle the cold.  Anything that gets me psyched on weather less than 65 degrees is impressive (It was 58 last night and I ran from my house to my car because I was freezing- for reference).  It reminds me of some of the candy cane glosses philosophy has come out with, only not as sickly sweet and definitely not texture-wise.

Thanks for the info on the lip gloss.  Now I know for sure if I receive it, it's going in my trade/gift pile.  I hate even remotely sticky lip glosses and I hate candy canes and the smell of candy canes.


----------



## AshleyK (Oct 9, 2013)

Finally a clicky truck!!!!! Happy dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. 



  0.5530 delivery Oct 14 - I should get it earlier though. Has anyone gotten/seen a box with this weight?


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 9, 2013)

Finally!!! A tracking number!!!! No weight or ETA, yet....


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 9, 2013)

My box weight is .62 has anyone had this weight? Im very curious to know what it might be!


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 9, 2013)

many of us do!!  it will be interesting to see if we all get the same box....  i *think*  that box 15 was this weight??  i am quoting from memory so I could be way way off--I am sure someone else can confirm this for us


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  many of us do!!  it will be interesting to see if we all get the same box....  i *think*  that box 15 was this weight??  i am quoting from memory so I could be way way off--I am sure someone else can confirm this for us

What is in Box 15? Or where do I find this information?


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 9, 2013)

All you ladies with your tracking numbers are making me so jealous!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box weight is .62 has anyone had this weight? Im very curious to know what it might be!

I had this weight  and this was my box-

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15


----------



## WVFashion (Oct 9, 2013)

My box for this month is .6280. Typically whenever my box is that heavy it's hair products. I haven't looked at any of the boxes/teasers/spoilers, etc. so I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only an hour and a half until my box gets here...


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had this weight  and this was my box-

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15

Oh that is a great box! I really hope we are box twins!


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 9, 2013)

Is anyone else feeling like there is a very small range of items in this months box? As I'm going through the boxes I feel like they are all variations of each other ( I swear a few times I had seen that one before)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!

I can't find the post but someone asked about the pop beauty gloss:

I wore all last night and did not find it very sticky on the lips.  It's not as smooth as the benefit or cargo glosses, but it is way less sticky than the stila lip glazes or the bare escentual's buxom glosses.  I think it might be on par with the jouer lip gloss bb has sent out in the past regarding stickiness.  It seems scary when you open it because the paddle makes it seem super sticky and goopy but it doesn't feel that way on the mouth.

My favorite part about this product though is the scent.  It smells like candy canes and gets me so excited for cooler weather every time I put it on.  The smell doesn't last that long so I found myself reapplying it just to smell it again.  This is nuts for me because I am not a lipgloss person AND I grew up in central florida before moving to Baltimore for college and I still can not handle the cold.  Anything that gets me psyched on weather less than 65 degrees is impressive (It was 58 last night and I ran from my house to my car because I was freezing- for reference).  It reminds me of some of the candy cane glosses philosophy has come out with, only not as sickly sweet and definitely not texture-wise.

That was me!  That also answers another question I had:  What kind of tingle?  I'm on board with minty, but I *hate* the non-minty plumping gloss tingle (see:  Buxom).

(And for the record, the whole letter thing was my apparently-too-subtle "Here's a solution. Can we *drop this* until we *know* whether there's actually anything to freak out about?"  And I don't think that there *is* anything to freak out a four-item box one month about because it most months are five-item months with the occasional six-item box.  I've even had a seven-item box.  It all averages out over the long run, just like when you get a high-value item one month and followed by a box worth less with all items added together than the one high-value item the previous month.  I think that people are doing a disservice to Birchbox if they view it in single-month snapshots.  To me, the value -- not just in the box value but in the making-educated-purchasing-decisions value -- is over the long run.  I've had multiple four-item boxes complete with multiple items I can't use due to allergies, and I've just shrugged at my bad luck for that month and moved on because for every four-item-with-allergy-triggers box, I know there will be a six-item box with things I *can* use later on.)


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 9, 2013)

My box finally shipped.  Weight is .62, to arrive estimated for this coming Monday.  I can't remember if anybody has posted box contents for that weight yet, and I can't decide if I want to go look and spoil it... decisions, decisions...


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

FWIW, you can review the Chapstick in the store (well, not yet, after the 10th) but that's a pretty good sign it'll be worth the points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Oct 9, 2013)

This month is my first birchbox, I got my tracking email yesterday. I'm excited!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That was me!  That also answers another question I had:  What kind of tingle?  I'm on board with minty, but I *hate* the non-minty plumping gloss tingle (see:  Buxom).

(And for the record, the whole letter thing was my apparently-too-subtle "Here's a solution. Can we *drop this* until we *know* whether there's actually anything to freak out about?"  And I don't think that there *is* anything to freak out a four-item box one month about because it most months are five-item months with the occasional six-item box.  I've even had a seven-item box.  It all averages out over the long run, just like when you get a high-value item one month and followed by a box worth less with all items added together than the one high-value item the previous month.  I think that people are doing a disservice to Birchbox if they view it in single-month snapshots.  To me, the value -- not just in the box value but in the making-educated-purchasing-decisions value -- is over the long run.  I've had multiple four-item boxes complete with multiple items I can't use due to allergies, and I've just shrugged at my bad luck for that month and moved on because for every four-item-with-allergy-triggers box, I know there will be a six-item box with things I *can* use later on.)

Katia mentioned a tingle in the video, but I didn't really notice one.  I am not a fan of the buxom tingle, either.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 9, 2013)

0.6150 and ETA October 14th.


----------



## Rachel85 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my box this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sure there were some I would have liked more, but I am happy. Excited to try everything! I think I will end up buying the Liz Earle Cleanser... I am just going to wait and see what everyone thinks of it first. So if you got it... post away







Oh my box weight was .5050

BOX 38


----------



## plumplant (Oct 9, 2013)

Clicky truck!!!! MONSTER box with weight of .780!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Clicky truck!!!! MONSTER box with weight of .780!!!




 wow!

one of my friends is still waiting on a clicky truck and is getting annoyed (it's only her second month so she doesn't get that the ship date varies), maybe she's getting one of these boxes!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 9, 2013)

still no clicky truck here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Oct 9, 2013)

Good morning!  Long time lurker, first time poster!

I finally got clicky truck this morning!! 





But the info isn't updated...





This will be my 3rd BB and I'm hoping it's as good as my first two were.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaitlinK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!!

I see you all saying that BB does no repeats, but if we all got Ruffian last month, why is it in some variations??  Sorry, newbie here. I just don't understand these things yet!





Welcome!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 9, 2013)

Box pages go up to 50 now. I hope my heavy box doesn't mean I'm getting the Bain de Terre shampoo/conditioner. I am always bummed when I get shampoo in my BB


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

My box just arrived!  I received https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb33  I'm really excited for this box!  I can't wait to try the 12 Benefits and the dr. brandt microdermabrasion.  I'm not too sure about the whitening cleanser system.    I'm putting the chapstick in the trade/gift pile.  I'm going to give the stainiac a try, see how I like it.


----------



## ddave (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box finally shipped.  Weight is .62, to arrive estimated for this coming Monday.  I can't remember if anybody has posted box contents for that weight yet, and I can't decide if I want to go look and spoil it... decisions, decisions...



Spoiler



The .62 lbs weight is supposedly for box 15:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15


ETA: Spoiler didn't see a first you didn't want it spoiled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think there might be multiple boxes with that weight though (I hope!) since my profile says thin and straight hair and that Miss Jessie's is for curly hair. Other than that though the box looks good--I'm one of the few people that loves the perfume samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The .62 lbs weight is supposedly for box 15:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15

I think there might be multiple boxes with that weight though (I hope!) since my profile says thin and straight hair and that Miss Jessie's is for curly hair. Other than that though the box looks good--I'm one of the few people that loves the perfume samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

there's another variation that has the miss jessie's conditioner instead of curls, but everything else is the same. my box weight is .62 and i'm hoping that's what i'm getting since i don't have curly hair. i imagine those boxes would have similar weights.


----------



## ddave (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
there's another variation that has the miss jessie's conditioner instead of curls, but everything else is the same. my box weight is .62 and i'm hoping that's what i'm getting since i don't have curly hair. i imagine those boxes would have similar weights.
Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to getting that face wash stuff and the perfume...if it turns out that there's not like 10 different boxes with that weight


----------



## grayc (Oct 9, 2013)

any boxes with a .500 weight arrive yet? I saw some post yesterday about it...


----------



## tasertag (Oct 9, 2013)

I finally have a clicking truck!! Weight of 0.545  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 9, 2013)

> My box just arrived! Â I receivedÂ https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb33Â  I'm really excited for this box! Â I can't wait to try the 12 Benefits and the dr. brandt microdermabrasion. Â I'm not too sure about the whitening cleanser system. Â  Â  I'm putting the chapstick in the trade/gift pile. Â I'm going to give the stainiac a try, see how I like it. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Box!





Spoiler: My Box!



That's a nice box. I wouldn't mind getting that one.


----------



## Melsy17 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Finally a clicky truck!!!!!Â Happy dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  0.5530 delivery Oct 14Â - I should get it earlier though. Has anyone gotten/seen a box with this weight?


 Sounds like we're box twins! Haven't seen anyone else with this weight. Fingers crossed it's a good one!


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 9, 2013)

I tried my Stainiac. Surpised how much I liked it. So much better than Benetint. I am going to have to buy a full size.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

> Thanks! Â I'm really looking forward to getting that face wash stuff and the perfume...if it turns out that there's not like 10 different boxes with that weightÂ


 I know right? I'm anxiously hoping for the face stuff and perfume!!


----------



## missionista (Oct 9, 2013)

Got a shipping notice, but no actual information available yet.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a couple of letters that everyone who got a Liz Earle box can feel free to copy and email.  I'm kind of interested to find out what they would do if they got a bunch of emails with the exact same text since they reply to us with the exact same text a lot of the time.  If they allow feedback on the Chapstick but not the cloth *and* the cleanser:

If the Chapstick is not reviewable:

I have no clue what boxes I'm getting, so I don't really have a horse in the race at the moment, although I seem to have somehow convinced myself that I will be getting box 8/9 (I'm not really concerned with the points, though, since I'm a point hoarder who just kind of shoves them in the points bank and ignores them until there's something super amazing that I just *have* to have at a time when I have no money).  I don't have any clue why that is the case, either.  I still don't have tracking for my second box, so that's even more of a mystery.  

Thanks for this Meaganola. If I need to use it, I will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2013)

I wrote a haiku to express my current feelings. 

Have no clicky truck

No Birchbox joy for me now

Really want my stuff.


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote a haiku to express my current feelings. 

Have no clicky truck

No Birchbox joy for me now

Really want my stuff.

I wrote one too:

When will my box come

Post Office won't give it up

Give me my stuff now


----------



## cari12 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I wrote a haiku to express my current feelings.Â  Have no clicky truck No Birchbox joy for me now Really want my stuff.


 Lol! ditto (x2) for me


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote a haiku to express my current feelings. 

Have no clicky truck

No Birchbox joy for me now

Really want my stuff.


Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote one too:

When will my box come

Post Office won't give it up

Give me my stuff now
So awesome! I'm in the same boat, and yet alas, I am not creative.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 9, 2013)

No clicky trucks here either. I conveniently forgot to cancel my second account this month. Darn! Weird that they're both unclicky though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is exactly what I was thinking. Has anyone actually physically received a box with the Liz Earl stuff+2 samples+Chapstick? Because I really don't think (if the Liz earl counts as 1 product and you hypothetically can't review the Chapstick) that BB would send out a box with only 3 items to review. I also agree that I've never seen a BB find that hasn't been reviewable. Let's just wait and see what happens when the box pages update...

Yes JamieO. I got 2 dupe boxes this month both exactly as you described. Look at box 8. That's what I got with nothing else in there--Liz Earle, Pop Beauty, and Fakeup. Nothing else but the Chapstick. True, we don't know how the points will be treated, but I was already upset that in reality I only got 3 products besides the freebie Chapstick. (I just can't stomach them counting the Liz Earle as 2 *unless* it is in a 5 item box making it Liz Earle plus 3). So, we know for sure that the box pages for these boxes aren't going to be updated. 3 products (4 if you count 1 as 2, which I don't). This we know.

The points issue we don't know. That part is speculation. But as far as I am concerned, *if* Liz Earle counts as one review, this adds insult to injury. This is regardless of whether we can review the Chapstick because all those who got Liz Earle + 2 products would get 40 total points whereas other boxes would get 50 or 60 total points. Really not trying to dwell. But I wanted to answer your question because you (and I think several others) thought those box pages might be missing an item. They are not. I actually have 2 boxes to prove it. Hope this at least helps you understand my viewpoint, even if you disagree.


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 9, 2013)

Shipping finally updated! And it's in my state!! Wooo! Did anyone else use the BirchBox email to sign up for stitchfix? It's something I've been wanting to do for awhile so it was a good opportunity... except I don't see the $10 credit in my account. :-(


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 9, 2013)

The liz earle was a little oily for me, but I haven't used it since moving to a totally different climate, soooo maybe now it will work better for me. I did definitely use up a whole tube though, which is really rare for me. 

I love birchbox for this. I am always reminded of products I already own and I get excited to use again when everybody is talking about using their samples. Love it.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I heard the mailman open the gate downstairs and literally ran to the door so I could get my box, haha





  Here is box 15 and I am so psyched on it.  I had a feeling this would be one of the ones I would get, because I have curly hair marked.  I already own Jelly soft curls, but I will depot pillow soft curls and it will be great for traveling.

I want that box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's been a full 48 hours since I got my shipping email and still no weight yet....arghhh.

But, I did see someone post that you can get a year sub for 15% off now with the code GLAMLATINA15


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I, too, have one of the many .62 lb boxes! Mine says it's in Boston, so hopefully it'll get to me today! It said the projected delivery date to be the 12th but I really hope it's here today! Also, thanks to all who responded about the curl cream. I looked at my profile and it doesn't look like I had a hair texture, other than damaged and chemically treated, checked! 



 So here's hoping I still don't get it! I have straight checked now, though! All I want is the fakeup!

I got the Fakeup and like you I really wanted to try it out of curiosity. I've only tried it once but my first impression was that it is too shiny due to the moisturizer tube. Who wants to highlight their undereye circles and puffiness, lol?! Anyway, it just so happens I found the light a touch too dark for me as well. So that's an extra problem. But the shininess alone turned me off big time. I would say 'don't feel too bad if you don't get it' but I know how it feels to want something so badly. You just want to try it for yourself no matter what anyone else says. Nonetheless, it is probably the worst Benefit product I've ever tried. Hope that helps a little if you don't get it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got the Fakeup and like you I really wanted to try it out of curiosity. I've only tried it once but my first impression was that it is too shiny due to the moisturizer tube. Who wants to highlight their undereye circles and puffiness, lol?! Anyway, it just so happens I found the light a touch too dark for me as well. So that's an extra problem. But the shininess alone turned me off big time. I would say 'don't feel too bad if you don't get it' but I know how it feels to want something so badly. You just want to try it for yourself no matter what anyone else says. Nonetheless, it is probably the worst Benefit product I've ever tried. Hope that helps a little if you don't get it.

I don't have my box yet but I'm kind of hoping I don't get the fakeup- I've used it before at a Benefit location, the girl did my makeup during a Birchbox event.. she put it on and was like "oh that's shiny." and now I use their Erase Paste almost exclusively.. I mix the light and medium together and it works really well buffed in with my Expert Face Brush from Real Techniques.  Works wonders to get rid of those pesky under eye circles!  Still looking for something else to make my whole eye area look one color before I contour/highlight, but for now, the erase paste does the trick.


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

For anyone that received a Staniac is it the same color/shade as the one we received last June I received Beauty queen ?????


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box should most likely be here tomorrow! one city away right now, the perks of living beside atlanta.
I was shocked my boxes came so quickly. They go to Atlanta first and then Chattanooga before coming down to Dalton, GA. But the day after they were logged in at Chattanooga, they were in my box. I would have thought yours would have gotten to you even quicker if you are that much closer to Atlanta. Hmm???


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a full 48 hours since I got my shipping email and still no weight yet....arghhh.

But, I did see someone post that you can get a year sub for 15% off now with the code GLAMLATINA15




Of course there is a code. I just upgraded a few days ago. lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For anyone that received a Staniac is it the same color/shade as the one we received last June I received Beauty queen ?????
Mine is Beauty Queen. Love the color.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

> I was shocked my boxes came so quickly. They go to Atlanta first and then Chattanooga before coming down to Dalton, GA. But the day after they were logged in at Chattanooga, they were in my box. I would have thought yours would have gotten to you even quicker if you are that much closer to Atlanta. Hmm???


 I'm in Macon so you might be closer (still don't have my Georgia geography down yet). I got my tracking on Monday if I remember correctly.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For anyone that received a Staniac is it the same color/shade as the one we received last June I received Beauty queen ?????
The one I received is Beauty Queen.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was shocked my boxes came so quickly. They go to Atlanta first and then Chattanooga before coming down to Dalton, GA. But the day after they were logged in at Chattanooga, they were in my box. I would have thought yours would have gotten to you even quicker if you are that much closer to Atlanta. Hmm???
I'm in Macon so you might be closer (still don't have my Georgia geography down yet). I got my tracking on Monday if I remember correctly. One of my favorite wineries is in Nashville, GA.  If you're ever down there, you should cheek out Horse Creek Winery.  Their port is really good, and they have frozen wine by the glass.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my favorite wineries is in Nashville, GA.  If you're ever down there, you should cheek out Horse Creek Winery.  Their port is really good, and they have* frozen wine* by the glass.
*ears perk up* I must know what frozen wine is!  Is it like a slushy?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my favorite wineries is in Nashville, GA.  If you're ever down there, you should cheek out Horse Creek Winery.  Their port is really good, and they have* frozen wine* by the glass.
*ears perk up* I must know what frozen wine is!  Is it like a slushy?

Yes, a yummy adult slushie.  They have 2 flavors, but I can't remember what they are.  They may switch them out periodically.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 9, 2013)

> Yes JamieO. I got 2 dupe boxes this month both exactly as you described. Look at box 8. That's what I got with nothing else in there--Liz Earle, Pop Beauty, and Fakeup. Nothing else but the Chapstick. True, we don't know how the points will be treated, but I was already upset that in reality I only got 3 products besides the freebie Chapstick. (I just can't stomach them counting the Liz Earle as 2 *unless* it is in a 5 item box making it Liz Earle plus 3). So, we know for sure that the box pages for these boxes aren't going to be updated. 3 products (4 if you count 1 as 2, which I don't). This we know. The points issue we don't know. That part is speculation. But as far as I am concerned, *if* Liz Earle counts as one review, this adds insult to injury. This is regardless of whether we can review the Chapstick because all those who got Liz Earle + 2 products would get 40 total points whereas other boxes would get 50 or 60 total points. Really not trying to dwell. But I wanted to answer your question because you (and I think several others) thought those box pages might be missing an item. They are not. I actually have 2 boxes to prove it. Hope this at least helps you understand my viewpoint, even if you disagree.Â  :happy: Â


 Yeah I think a lot of us are just curious, like I pointed out before on Instagram these Liz plus Chapstick plus two have been all over Instagram so it's not speculation.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 9, 2013)

> Yes, a yummy adult slushie.Â  They have 2 flavors, but I can't remember what they are.Â  They may switch them out periodically.


 How yummy does that sound?!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, a yummy adult slushie.  They have 2 flavors, but I can't remember what they are.  They may switch them out periodically.
How yummy does that sound?! Another yummy winery, for you FL members, is San Sebastian Winery in St. Augustine.  Again, an amazing port.  Unfortunately, neither winery will ship to TN, so I only got each once.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

> One of my favorite wineries is in Nashville, GA.Â  If you're ever down there, you should cheek out Horse Creek Winery.Â  Their port is really good, and they have frozen wine by the glass.


 Omg!!! I have to do this! My fiance and I love wine and we're always looking for stuff to do.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2013)

Back on topic, I wish my tracking would update, so that I can see my weight and start speculating.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One of my favorite wineries is in Nashville, GA.  If you're ever down there, you should cheek out Horse Creek Winery.  Their port is really good, and they have frozen wine by the glass.

Omg!!! I have to do this! My fiance and I love wine and we're always looking for stuff to do. It's easy to spend a whole day there just enjoying the relaxing environment, sipping on the frozen wine.


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank



> The one I received is Beauty Queen.


 thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 9, 2013)

> Of course there is a code. I just upgraded a few days ago. lol Mine is Beauty Queen. Love the color.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CassieM (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got my box today and have to say I'm actually pretty bummed.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb15

I have been able to find at least one product during that past 8 months that I liked, but not in this one. It seemed like a lot of people were excited about the Liz Earle, but I can't even use that bc it has beeswax which my skin does not like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was really hoping to at least get the Stainiac!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow these box weights keep getting biggaaaaa I'm curious to see why. Mine is still the lightest listed and I've been trying to figure out what it could be, especially with all the heavy items this month


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, a yummy adult slushie.  They have 2 flavors, but I can't remember what they are.  They may switch them out periodically.
Very cool.  MN just started getting more wineries in the recent years because the U of M had to develop cold-hearty grapes first.  Before that, I think there was like 2 wineries in the whole state and they had to bury the vines underground each year. 

I think I'm going to have to Bill Nye a wine slushy tonight and see what I can come up with.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

*cough* The bars in my area have been known to concoct bourbon/whiskey slushies in the summer.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 9, 2013)

Regarding the cleanser and cloth and points issue... didn't this same thing happen when we received the Davines 3 step system?  It counted as

two products (large shampoo, small conditioner and oil)...yet we only received 10 points for the total review.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very cool.  MN just started getting more wineries in the recent years because the U of M had to develop cold-hearty grapes first.  Before that, I think there was like 2 wineries in the whole state and they had to bury the vines underground each year.

I think I'm going to have to Bill Nye a wine slushy tonight and see what I can come up with.




I dont live in GA but... Just recently my husband and I went to the state fair and they had a booth with a mix to make wine slushies at home! It is like the greatest invention ever! Annnddd... you can order it online! Here is the link! _store.dmarieinc.com/frappe-vino---frozen-*wine*--cocktail-*slush*-*mix*-p23...._â€Ž


View shared post


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in Macon so you might be closer (still don't have my Georgia geography down yet). I got my tracking on Monday if I remember correctly.
We're probably about equally as far away from Atlanta then. But, I would be willing to bet yours funnels from Atlanta to Macon and then gets delivered. Since mine has to go to Chattanooga first, I'm still surprised yours doesn't come sooner. But then, I've only visited Macon one or two times, so I'm not super familiar with it. There was a tapas restaurant I remember trying there. Don't recall the name, but they had a wonderful salad with a coconut milk based dressing. I generally detest salad dressing, but I asked for this one on the side and ended up pouring it all over my salad. So yummy! If the restaurant still exists and you can find it, I'd say it would be worth a try one night.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 9, 2013)

> still no clicky truck here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 9, 2013)

Second box came in!! Like I thought my box had a hair product sample

Weight was .62




 
The lip gloss was in another color though, so I got Flowering Fuchsia in my other box and Floating Rose in this one.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow these box weights keep getting biggaaaaa I'm curious to see why. Mine is still the lightest listed and I've been trying to figure out what it could be, especially with all the heavy items this month
my main account is .47  ikr? no clue what could be in this box


----------



## teastrong (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sure there were some I would have liked more, but I am happy. Excited to try everything! I think I will end up buying the Liz Earle Cleanser... I am just going to wait and see what everyone thinks of it first. So if you got it... post away





Oh my box weight was .5050

BOX 38




That's my box weight! I would be mostly ok with this box.


----------



## Jane725 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my box today, the same one that many of you got with .62 weight.

Pop Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose
Folle de Joie Perfume
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls
Liz Earle Cleanse + Cloth
Chapstick

Underwhelmed overall.  The perfume smells like olives to me!  It's a little gross. 




 I'll probably trade the gloss, it's not my color. I may use the Miss Jessie's, but I'm not expecting much - nothing on this planet will help my hair, so I kinda hate getting hair products.  I'll give the Liz Earle cleanser a whirl, although the instructions make it sound more like a mask than a cleanser!

The chapstick didn't feel particularly different than any other chapstick I've ever used, lasts like 5 minutes...has anyone had their mind blown by it?  I guess it's not the worst thing to have an extra chapstick for your purse, though!
It's easy for me to complain though, knowing I have 5 items to review... I'd definitely be less apathetic and more upset if a cloth counted as one of my 5 items but was unreviewable.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think last year when I got Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls as a sample they put in 2 packets. I guess they're just putting in one now lol...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried my Stainiac. Surpised how much I liked it. So much better than Benetint. I am going to have to buy a full size.

I might need to try it.  The whole stain part of it scares me I guess because I've never used anything besides powder blush on my cheeks.. I received it in my box last month or so and I've not even opened it yet!

Finally a clicky truck for me as well! Yayyy!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 9, 2013)

> > Wow these box weights keep getting biggaaaaa I'm curious to see why. Mine is still the lightest listed and I've been trying to figure out what it could be, especially with all the heavy items this month
> 
> 
> my main account is .47 Â ikr? no clue what could be in this box


 That is the weight of my second box sub, main account still hasn't sent me an email with information.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 9, 2013)

My box updated but my box has been sitting in Groveport, OH since Monday.  (update: box page isn't updated, swear it was this morning, unless I'm dreaming about BB now)


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 9, 2013)

> I've noticed this as well. I had to tell 3 different people I've met IRL who have birchbox how to review for points and they were like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when they found out.


 Yes, this! I've given a couple of bb subscriptions before and the people didn't seem to enjoy them that much. They didn't review anything and probably thought "why is she giving me makeup samples?"


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Oct 9, 2013)

My box shipped 2 days ago and tracking still hasn't updated. No weight and no ETA.

My second box should be here Friday and weighs .5050


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think last year when I got Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls as a sample they put in 2 packets. I guess they're just putting in one now lol...
I have received 5 different Miss Jessie's samples in my box this year, and I only received one packet of each.  They are pretty big samples though!


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 9, 2013)

Was looking through instagram and saw this spoiler for BB November?





Anyone else see this?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was looking through instagram and saw this spoiler for BB November?





Anyone else see this?

ooooh that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my BB!! .6500 weight, due the 14th. XD looks like I got it today. Not super impressed, but I think this is more my feelings towards BB in general, and I'm okay with that. I've decided not to renew when yearly sub is up, and I'll just follow along in case something catches my eye.

I'll post pictures later. I lost the cap of my DSLR taking the picture because i'm a dumbass so I'm not posting them until I find it and i'm mad since my internet has also been down for an entire day, but some initial thoughts:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/dermablend-professional-smooth-indulgence-finishing-powder was one of my products, full size. worth $25. This is actually a reasonable price for a reasonable sized sample, but I'm just not super interested in it.   This is the second box in a row I've gotten a pretty high value for a box. I'd estimate probably $30-40+ but I guess I just... don't care. Ah well.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

I finally figured out what Ruffian Hedge Fund reminds me of!  Zoya Yara.  I think Hedge Fund is a teensy bit lighter with more gold flecks, but they both have the same basic green-with-gold stone finish.

And I really, really hope I don't get box 15!  I do *not* like that perfume.  I received it in a previous month in another BB sub and made the pain-filled mistake of trying it, so I could still get it in this sub, but I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that it skips me.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was looking through instagram and saw this spoiler for BB November?





Anyone else see this?


Someone already started a BB Nov. thread about this, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Oct 9, 2013)

Had a terrible day at work today, but came home to find that beautiful pink box waiting for me. I've never gotten it this early before! 

Box Contents:

Benefit Fake Up (in Light) Lize Earle Cleanser and Cloth
Pop Beauty Lacquer (in Flowering Fuschia)
and the Chaptstick
Overall, I super happy! I feel like this is the perfect fit for me. I think there was only one or two boxed I would want more than this one. I was on the brink of cancelling back in May, but I feel like my last few boxes, even if they aren't the most valuable or overall desirable for most people, they've been great for me. Well done, Birchbox.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 9, 2013)

My shipping info came but has not updated yet. Really hoping for a "wow" box this month. I'm always happy, never a complainer... but I really am ready for a WOW!!!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only an hour and a half until my box gets here...




ah, dancing Ron. &lt;3

My truck is clicky!!! But I haven't gotten the email. Oh well. Tracking still works. Weight is .5400 Does anyone else have that? And if you've gotten your box already, what's in it? I'm an impatient gorilla.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just received my second box. Only one item is different! I guess I'll be doing first whole box swap.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my first of two boxes today! Weight .5150



Spoiler







Any tips on using stainiac? Never used a product like it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *bwgraham* 


  Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* 



Wow these box weights keep getting biggaaaaa I'm curious to see why. Mine is still the lightest listed and I've been trying to figure out what it could be, especially with all the heavy items this month
my main account is .47  ikr? no clue what could be in this box 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is the weight of my second box sub, main account still hasn't sent me an email with information.
My box weight is .47 and I just received it.



Spoiler



Dermablend Professional in Pearl

dr. brandt eye cream (1 foil)

dr. brandt skin exfoliant

Folle de Joie perfume

Miss Jessie's Creme Conditioner (1 packet but yes it hold quite a lot)

Chapstick



All in all not bad. 6 items in such a low box weight.

ETA: I just looked it up. It's Box 18


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck on either account for me, but I did get the mini hairdryer and Mystery Pick Two that I got for upgrading with the YEARLY99 code (much thanks to whoever mentioned you could add both when you upgraded on here.) I got two items I wanted to try in my Pick Two (Juice Oil-Free Moisturizer and Klorane dry shampoo). So it was still a good day for me Birchbox-wise!


----------



## Lanai12 (Oct 9, 2013)

> *cough* The bars in my area have been known to concoct bourbon/whiskey slushies in the summer.


 Brandy slush is a year round staple in WI Mmm, sounds like a good thing to drink while I'm waiting for my BB &amp; Ipsy


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 9, 2013)

O



> My box weight is .47 and I just received it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All in all not bad. 6 items in such a low box weight. ETA: I just looked it up. It's Box 18 Ooh thanks for letting us know, I actually thought box 18 would be a pretty good box for me but I didn't think I could get it since I've already received the follie, must be two variations at .47


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm... my box is in St. Paul, MN.  I mean, I suppose that's not super far away, but in the past, my box has never taken that track (although I've been unsubbed for a year and also moved about an hour north, so things could have changed).

I'm just anxious for our pages to update.  I'm sitting in my hotel room constantly refreshing this thread in hopes they update early, even though I know they won't.


----------



## disconik (Oct 9, 2013)

So...  my mother got her box in today and boy did she get a good one!  I'm jealous!  She got box 33 which was on my list of "Boxes That Should Be Mine."


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Hmm... my box is in St. Paul, MN. Â I mean, I suppose that's not super far away, but in the past, my box has never taken that track (although I've been unsubbed for a year and also moved about an hour north, so things could have changed). I'm just anxious for our pages to update. Â I'm sitting in my hotel room constantly refreshing this thread in hopes they update early, even though I know they won't.Â :15hg:


 I have two accounts and they took two different routes to reach me this month.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 9, 2013)

> Had a terrible day at work today, but came home to find that beautiful pink box waiting for me. I've never gotten it this early before!Â  Box Contents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall, I super happy! I feel like this is the perfect fit for me. I think there was only one or two boxed I would want more than this one. I was on the brink of cancelling back in May, but I feel like my last few boxes, even if they aren't the most valuable or overall desirable for most people, they've been great for me. Well done, Birchbox. I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall.



Spoiler







What is it about pets and BB?!?!?


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received my second box. Only one item is different! I guess I'll be doing first whole box swap.
LOL...Me too!!!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 9, 2013)

> I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had a terrible day at work today, but came home to find that beautiful pink box waiting for me. I've never gotten it this early before! 

Box Contents:

Benefit Fake Up (in Light) Lize Earle Cleanser and Cloth
Pop Beauty Lacquer (in Flowering Fuschia)
and the Chaptstick
Overall, I super happy! I feel like this is the perfect fit for me. I think there was only one or two boxed I would want more than this one. I was on the brink of cancelling back in May, but I feel like my last few boxes, even if they aren't the most valuable or overall desirable for most people, they've been great for me. Well done, Birchbox.

This is the box I got too, and I'm super happy! Annnnd, I'm IN LOVE with the Liz Earle packaging! That little box is so adorable! I'll probably put the gloss up for trade, just because I don't use them a lot as it is, and I have waaaaay too many. Overall, pretty decent box!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *ah, dancing Ron. &lt;3*

My truck is clicky!!! But I haven't gotten the email. Oh well. Tracking still works. Weight is .5400 Does anyone else have that? And if you've gotten your box already, what's in it? I'm an impatient gorilla.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Right?! By far the funniest 3 seconds of Parks and Rec ever. And Ron is the effing BEST.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 9, 2013)

> O
> 
> 
> > My box weight is .47 and I just received it.
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ooh thanks for letting us know, I actually thought box 18 would be a pretty good box for me but I didn't think I could get it since I've already received the follie, must be two variations at .47 thanks! I'd totally be ok with this box â˜ºï¸


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall. 



What is it about pets and BB?!?!?
Nice box!! And cute kitty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trystelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall. 


 
 
 
 
What is it about pets and BB?!?!?

I hope I get a cat in my box too!  Do you think they will let us review it for points?


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today! Earliest delivery ever.

Box weight was .4950 





That's the weight of my box.  I have to say, I'm hoping my box is different - not much that I would use from it.


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 9, 2013)

Does anyone else find that Birchbox almost always delivers two-three days earlier than the projected delivery date???

Anyway, here is what I got:

Chapstick - obvi)
Stainiac - yay
DDF pore minimizer
Shea Terra Organics Rosehips black soap


And hmmmm I was supposed to get the Reality Based foundation, but it's missing. oops.

 
Gonna email Birchbox about the missing sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else ever have this problem?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall. 



What is it about pets and BB?!?!?
When Ed was a kitten (an actual kitten, not his stunted two-year-old self), he liked to sit *in* my Birchboxes.  Actually, he still does on occasion, but back then, he was so tiny that he could curl up in them.  That's when I started calling him Mister Eensy Beense.  I wish I had owned an iPhone at the time.  It was such a process to get my digital camera out that I don't think I have any pictures of him in his Birchbox bed(s).


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 9, 2013)

I h



> Does anyone else find that Birchbox almost always delivers two-three days earlier than the projected delivery date??? Anyway, here is what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Gonna email Birchbox about the missing sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else ever have this problem? I had that problem a few months ago. I emailed them and they mailed the replacement that day.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box weight is .47 and I just received it.



Spoiler



Dermablend Professional in Pearl

dr. brandt eye cream (1 foil)

dr. brandt skin exfoliant

Folle de Joie perfume

Miss Jessie's Creme Conditioner (1 packet but yes it hold quite a lot)

Chapstick



All in all not bad. 6 items in such a low box weight.

ETA: I just looked it up. It's Box 18
thanks!~ someone else posted that the derma blend was full sized?? was it??


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 9, 2013)

> I heard the mailman open the gate downstairs and literally ran to the door so I could get my box, haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just got this same box tonight and I am in love with it!!! Great box and my shipping weight was 0.5950. Love the scent!!!


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had that problem a few months ago. I emailed them and they mailed the replacement that day.

I don't mind since it's a foundation sample and this way I can request the shade that should match me best.


----------



## KNJScorpio (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's the weight of my box.  I have to say, I'm hoping my box is different - not much that I would use from it. 






That's my box weight, too. I'm looking forward the hair stuff and the stain. But I was really hoping for the face wash/cloth or the Fakeup. All well... Better luck to us next month.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a .64 weight which I imagine is just a variation on the .62. I assume its the same box. Not too bad if so


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a .64 weight which I imagine is just a variation on the .62. I assume its the same box. Not too bad if so
I had .6500, so more likely to be mine than the .62 variant.

I had:



Spoiler



Dermablend Professional Mineral finishing powder (full size)

Liz Earle clothe and cleanser duo

theBalm staniac

Chapstick


----------



## lovepink (Oct 9, 2013)

No shipping email for me but I has clicky truck!  .5550 with estimated delivery of 10/14/13.  Hope I am able to see contents tomorrow!  I want to know what I am getting!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my box!  As expected, it is the 0.62 Box 15 with:

Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls (YES! I have been wanting to try this for MONTHS!)

Folle de Joie (I *want* to love it!  It's a bit citrus-y for my taste, but the hubs loves it on me, so I'll wear it if he asks. Thank goodness it's a vial, it won't last forever!)

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose (LOVE IT! Perfect color, too!)

Chapstick (This will sit in a drawer for a bit til my current one runs out.  Happy to have it though!)

Liz Earle Cleansing System (Oh. My. Gosh.  Can't wait to try this!  Beyond excited!)
And in the tradition of Birchbox haikus:

Hooray! It's come at last!

Clicky truck and box in hand

I like all 5 things.


----------



## stingsting (Oct 9, 2013)

My .615 lb box just arrived, despite a tracking ETA of 10/11!

It's box 15 with pop beauty lacquer in Floating Rose.  Here's hoping the liz earle cleanse and polish and cloth count as two so I can snag 60 pts this month!


----------



## stingsting (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box!  As expected, it is the 0.62 Box 15 with:

Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls (YES! I have been wanting to try this for MONTHS!)

Folle de Joie (I *want* to love it!  It's a bit citrus-y for my taste, but the hubs loves it on me, so I'll wear it if he asks. Thank goodness it's a vial, it won't last forever!)

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose (LOVE IT! Perfect color, too!)

Chapstick (This will sit in a drawer for a bit til my current one runs out.  Happy to have it though!)

Liz Earle Cleansing System (Oh. My. Gosh.  Can't wait to try this!  Beyond excited!)
And in the tradition of Birchbox haikus:

Hooray! It's come at last!

Clicky truck and box in hand

I like all 5 things.

Dude! I posted without noticing that you and I are box twins!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2013)

Whoo!  Clicky truck on my second account!  No weight or movement, though.  At least I know that my box is in process.  It's the one on my work email account, and I'm off this whole week and unable to check my email (I've been told that I'm actually legally prohibited from checking my work email during this time.  Bummer.  Golly gee, I have to not have anything at all to do with work for a whole week?  I will see if my little heart can handle the sorrow), so if there *was* something wrong, I would have no idea until Tuesday.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else find that Birchbox almost always delivers two-three days earlier than the projected delivery date???

Anyway, here is what I got:

Chapstick - obvi)
Stainiac - yay
DDF pore minimizer
Shea Terra Organics Rosehips black soap


And hmmmm I was supposed to get the Reality Based foundation, but it's missing. oops.

 
Gonna email Birchbox about the missing sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone else ever have this problem?

Back in June my box was missing the Suki sample. I e-mailed them and had my missing sample by the following week.

Quote: thanks!~ someone else posted that the derma blend was full sized?? was it?? 
If it's not it's a very generous size. I checked BB but they are not currently listing the size on the sale page. The packaging and the tube both list 1.5ml / 0.05 fl. oz.


----------



## AmryAnn (Oct 9, 2013)

Dudes, my box is STUCK in my mailbox. This isn't the first it's happened either, lol.   



 &lt; this is me at the mailbox trying for ten minutes to shake it and move things around so I could open it... no luck.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saidfreeze (Oct 9, 2013)

> Yep, same thing on an order from the weekend. And I live in NJ, so I usually get my orders (not monthly box, though) the day after they are shipped anyway.


 Me too, but my shipments have been on the slow side... One took 10 days which is fine. I ordered at like 1 am and got it today less then 36hrs after. Amaze! BTW - No shipping info here still..!


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane725* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today, the same one that many of you got with .62 weight.

Pop Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose
Folle de Joie Perfume
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls
Liz Earle Cleanse + Cloth
Chapstick

Underwhelmed overall.  The perfume smells like olives to me!  It's a little gross. 



 I'll probably trade the gloss, it's not my color. I may use the Miss Jessie's, but I'm not expecting much - nothing on this planet will help my hair, so I kinda hate getting hair products.  I'll give the Liz Earle cleanser a whirl, although the instructions make it sound more like a mask than a cleanser!

The chapstick didn't feel particularly different than any other chapstick I've ever used, lasts like 5 minutes...has anyone had their mind blown by it?  I guess it's not the worst thing to have an extra chapstick for your purse, though!
It's easy for me to complain though, knowing I have 5 items to review... I'd definitely be less apathetic and more upset if a cloth counted as one of my 5 items but was unreviewable.

Oh my gosh, I love the Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls!  I had gotten Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls in my first box in March '12 and couldn't stand it.  Did nothing for me and smelled like detergent.  But this gives you soft, beautiful curls and waves when you run it through damp/wet hair.  I also love to use it when it is humid out- keeps your hair from frizzing and lets it just get great bounce!  Give it a shot....trust me, I have hair with a mind of its own and I LOVE this stuff!


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 9, 2013)

Got my .62 box and yay no curl creme!!! Got the miss Jessie's conditoner which I can ALWAYS use (thinking of doing no shampoo for a bit since my hair is so dry and this will come in handy). I don't know if its just me but I really wish packets didn't exist because I always just put the product in a little jar because I hate using stuff from a packet. Love the Chapstick so far and haven't tried the lipgloss yet. I don't like the applicator though. I won't be using the cleanse and polish set because I don't change my cleanser. Ever. Fresh soy face cleanser and I go way back. Don't care about the perfume. Into the trash it goes


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had .6500, so more likely to be mine than the .62 variant.

I had:



Spoiler



Dermablend Professional Mineral finishing powder (full size)

Liz Earle clothe and cleanser duo

theBalm staniac

Chapstick


 my weight is .6450 so i'll probably get this box too. I was thinking i would be getting box 15 (the .62 box) &amp; i would be happy with that. But this box seems like a really good one too! i can't wait for tomorrow so i can finally know what i'll be getting!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my .62 box and yay no curl creme!!! Got the miss Jessie's conditoner which I can ALWAYS use (thinking of doing no shampoo for a bit since my hair is so dry and this will come in handy). I don't know if its just me but I really wish packets didn't exist because I always just put the product in a little jar because I hate using stuff from a packet. Love the Chapstick so far and haven't tried the lipgloss yet. I don't like the applicator though. I won't be using the cleanse and polish set because I don't change my cleanser. Ever. Fresh soy face cleanser and I go way back. Don't care about the perfume. Into the trash it goes
FYI- a lot of people love that perfume and have/want to trade for it.


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!

I can't find the post but someone asked about the pop beauty gloss:

I wore all last night and did not find it very sticky on the lips.  It's not as smooth as the benefit or cargo glosses, but it is way less sticky than the stila lip glazes or the bare escentual's buxom glosses.  I think it might be on par with the jouer lip gloss bb has sent out in the past regarding stickiness.  It seems scary when you open it because the paddle makes it seem super sticky and goopy but it doesn't feel that way on the mouth.

My favorite part about this product though is the scent.  It smells like candy canes and gets me so excited for cooler weather every time I put it on.  The smell doesn't last that long so I found myself reapplying it just to smell it again.  This is nuts for me because I am not a lipgloss person AND I grew up in central florida before moving to Baltimore for college and I still can not handle the cold.  Anything that gets me psyched on weather less than 65 degrees is impressive (It was 58 last night and I ran from my house to my car because I was freezing- for reference).  It reminds me of some of the candy cane glosses philosophy has come out with, only not as sickly sweet and definitely not texture-wise.
Oops...sorry, I said that I thought it was sticky but then again, after reading your post, I didn't have much to compare it with since I've never tried the other brands that you mentioned!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oops...sorry, I said that I thought it was sticky but then again, after reading your post, I didn't have much to compare it with since I've never tried the other brands that you mentioned!
It's okay, I mean to be fair it is somewhat sticky.  I think it just depends on what your lipgloss tolerance is, but I actually find all lipgloss to be some amount of sticky, even the super silky ones.


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray.
My box came today and it was exactly like this one.... I really wanted to try the DDF and the Rose Hips Black Soap so overall, I don't have any problems with getting this box! Super early this month (2 days earlier than planned), because last month was my first box, I had to wait for the very late shipping time. I imagine that waiting for next month's box will feel like forever to me, lol! I realize that there's going to be good months and we can't escape the bad months but so far I've been VERY lucky with my first two boxes.......


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's okay, I mean to be fair it is somewhat sticky.  I think it just depends on what your lipgloss tolerance is, but I actually find all lipgloss to be some amount of sticky, even the super silky ones.
Up until recently, I had never tried products by e.l.f. cosmetics, then I started getting their Beauty bundles. Overall, with my limited makeup experience and my even more limited makeup budget, I'm finding that I like a lot of their items but I got ahold of some of their lipgloss and talk about ..... STICKY... omg, I could use it in place of tape to wrap presents for the holidays!!!  Now, I'm extra careful about ordering any lip products from there.


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box updated but my box has been sitting in Groveport, OH since Monday.  (update: box page isn't updated, swear it was this morning, unless I'm dreaming about BB now)





 
Edited because quite simply it was a big old ramble of remembering the past, lol... anyways... I totally love that you put your agony of waiting to this video....... it's so perfect for it!


----------



## dayzeek (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall. 



What is it about pets and BB?!?!?
BOX TWINS &lt;3

I'm with you --- I love this box because I'll actually use all of the items in it! The only downside for me is that there were only 4 items in the box, and unless Birchbox counts the Liz Earle as two I'll miss out on those points...but whatever! This is my favorite box to date (to be fair, I haven't been subscribing long but BB was starting to feel like a lemon sub until today). Whoo! Enthusiam!


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Up until recently, I had never tried products by e.l.f. cosmetics, then I started getting their Beauty bundles. Overall, with my limited makeup experience and my even more limited makeup budget, I'm finding that I like a lot of their items but I got ahold of some of their lipgloss and talk about ..... STICKY... omg, I could use it in place of tape to wrap presents for the holidays!!!  Now, I'm extra careful about ordering any lip products from there.
I just recently tried their lip exfoliator and I loooooove it.

Also love the brow combo thing.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my .62 box and yay no curl creme!!! Got the miss Jessie's conditoner which I can ALWAYS use (thinking of doing no shampoo for a bit since my hair is so dry and this will come in handy). I don't know if its just me but I really wish packets didn't exist because I always just put the product in a little jar because I hate using stuff from a packet. Love the Chapstick so far and haven't tried the lipgloss yet. I don't like the applicator though. I won't be using the cleanse and polish set because I don't change my cleanser. Ever. Fresh soy face cleanser and I go way back. Don't care about the perfume. Into the trash it goes
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not in the trash! I want to try that perfume so badly. I'll bet you even have the low perfume box profile. Dumb Birchbox. (Joie, right?) I am planning out my super sweet sixteen purchase, and I can't shell out for the Joie without trying it first. It's not at my Sephora or Ulta.

I am really looking forward to tomorrow morning, when I will check my box page on my tablet while I am still in bed, and think about the samples I will be getting. I know you guys get it. But most people would think I was insane for getting so excited every month on the tenth.


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just recently tried their lip exfoliator and I loooooove it.

Also love the brow combo thing.
Thank you....... your enabling is the blame of 2 more items on my list to try, lol........ thank goodness, they're not only cheap but oh goodness, love taking advantage of those 50% off sales! I also have to give them huge props also because their processing and shipping time has been "road runner" quick for me.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not in the trash! I want to try that perfume so badly. I'll bet you even have the low perfume box profile. Dumb Birchbox. (Joie, right?) I am planning out my super sweet sixteen purchase, and I can't shell out for the Joie without trying it first. It's not at my Sephora or Ulta.

I am really looking forward to tomorrow morning, when I will check my box page on my tablet while I am still in bed, and think about the samples I will be getting. I know you guys get it. But most people would think I was insane for getting so excited every month on the tenth.
I had that perfume and was going to put it out for trade and something fell on it and smashed it. I actually broke two vials of perfume that day. The other must have rolled out and my husband stepped on it barefoot. He was freaking out by the sound but not a scratch on his foot luckily.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just testing with this new feature that MUT posted about @mentions. I'm trying to understand how it works? Does it mean that you won't need to use quotations? @tiffany27la


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't think I like the folle de joie. I'm still kind of undecided on it.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I like the folle de joie. I'm still kind of undecided on it.
i tried liking it but i couldn't force myself to. oh well.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 10, 2013)

It's 11 PM PST on 10/9 and is birchbox supposed to be updated with box contents at midnight EST on 10/10 ? Or is it later on at 6 AM EST on 10/10? Still both accts have no shipments tracking info.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, a yummy adult slushie.  They have 2 flavors, but I can't remember what they are.  They may switch them out periodically.
How yummy does that sound?! Another yummy winery, for you FL members, is San Sebastian Winery in St. Augustine.  Again, an amazing port.  Unfortunately, neither winery will ship to TN, so I only got each once.

I went to college in St. Augustine and don't live very far from thee now I love the wine from San Sebastian!  They make a great sparkling wine.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmm. I feel like around 7 am CST (when I wake up lol) the boxes are updated and I think I've read on here that they are posted closer to the 6-8 AM range and definitely not right at midnight.



> It's 11 PM PST on 10/9 and is birchbox supposed to be updated with box contents at midnight EST on 10/10 ? Or is it later on at 6 AM EST on 10/10? Still both accts have no shipments tracking info.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

They usually seem to be up around 6am EST on the 10th, but I know at least one month recently it wasn't until the 11th. It seems like there are more people than usual still waiting on clicky trucks and shipping emails this month so hopefully we all get an update tomorrow!


----------



## Stoof (Oct 10, 2013)

This is my second month as a Birchbox subscriber.  September was a bust and I actually quite.  But I quite too late for them to cancel my October box.  I am actually pretty happy about that error because this box definitely made up for the sad September box.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 10, 2013)

UGH I hate UPS mail innovations. I don't get why people complain about FedEx smart post so much- UPS MI is the WORST! My tracking has said "shipping info received by *my city* post office" since the 6th. Pleeeeease let it come tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please mr. Postman?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stoof* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my second month as a Birchbox subscriber.  September was a bust and I actually quite.  But I quite too late for them to cancel my October box.  I am actually pretty happy about that error because this box definitely made up for the sad September box.




That actually looks like a pretty good box, the hair product is supposedly really good, and I loved the Stainiac when I got it last year. It's one of the few makeup samples I managed to use up til the very last drop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2013)

Ahhh so antsy for my box to update! Haven't seen a box yet that I wouldn't like.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 10, 2013)

Sort of off topic, but since its in some of the boxes- you can get 30% off your entire order from the Shea Terra Organics website with code "oct2013"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh so antsy for my box to update! Haven't seen a box yet that I wouldn't like. 
Me too! There are two boxes I'm meh about (37 and 47, I think) so with my luck those will be my two boxes OR I'll get dupes of one of them. Lol! Really though, the rest look awesome. I'm hoping I have an update in the morning. Still waiting on shipping emails   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Oct 10, 2013)

SO EXCITED! It's almost time!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO EXCITED! It's almost time!!















Can't wait!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month is my first birchbox, I got my tracking email yesterday. I'm excited!
Welcome, hope you get a great box!


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 10, 2013)

my page updated to say October's box but where do I look to see which box I'm getting?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Clicky truck!!!! MONSTER box with weight of .780!!!
Wow! let us know what you get.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my page updated to say October's box but where do I look to see which box I'm getting?
If you scroll down to your box history, you can hover over the picture of your October box &amp; look at the URL at the bottom of your browser. At the end of the URL, it should say box &amp; then a number. That's your box number!

If your browser doesn't show you the URL just by hovering, you can click on it &amp; then look at the URL at the top.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 10, 2013)

> If you scroll down to your box history, you can hover over the picture of your October box &amp; look at the URL at the bottom of your browser. At the end of the URL, it should say box &amp; then a number. That's your box number! If your browser doesn't show you the URL just by hovering, you can click on it &amp; then look at the URL at the top.Â


 Thank you, [@]allistra44[/@]!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 10, 2013)

My box is still on September and no shipping clicky truck either....   the refresh button games starts now    hehehe


----------



## KayEss (Oct 10, 2013)

I was actually going to go to bed before they loaded for once...but now we are so close, that would just be silly!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2013)

Boxes are up


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 10, 2013)

My goodness! I may have hit on my perfect profile--I got exactly the two boxes I wanted! I feel like I won the lottery!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2013)

2 of box 32 ...dupes this time


----------



## ILikeGiants (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, man - TWO four item/40 point boxes (8 and 43). Also, three repeats. Hopefully I like the Cleanse &amp; Polish stuff!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 10, 2013)

So...my box page didn't load. I should have known since I just re-upped my annual sub and my box doesn't ship till the 13th! I will have to be patient this month. Argh!

My mom's page is up though and I will end up with whatever she doesn't want. Box 33.

Chapstick (duh)

Staniac

12 Benefits Spray

Dr. Brandt Light Years Away

Dr. Brandt Skin Exfoliant

I think this is a good box...she will hopefully end up using all of it, and even if she doesn't, I'll gladly take them off her hands. So happy not to see lip gloss!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Watch us get dupes though...or me get gloss...)


----------



## KayEss (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My goodness! I may have hit on my perfect profile--I got exactly the two boxes I wanted! I feel like I won the lottery!
Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 10, 2013)

nothing updated for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2013)

Box 2 here. Not my favorite box ever, but I'll use everything &amp; I'm excited to try the Liz Earle!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Neither of my boxes are updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Oct 10, 2013)

No box update for me either, which was to be expected since I forgot to update my billing info before the 1st, so technically paid on the 2nd. Heh.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Box 28 for me

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb28

Not my favorite box, but at least I have 5 reviewable items.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 10, 2013)

Box 4 for me! Not bad actually. I wanted to try the Liz Earle but now I get to try the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 10, 2013)

First month with 2 boxes and no product dupes (except Chapstick, which is fine because I love lip balm) so yay. No Liz Earle which I would have liked to try but otherwise, I'm pretty pleased. #1 account: Reality foundation, DDF serum, Shea black soap and Stainiac. #2 account (new): Ruffian, Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner, and Pop Beauty gloss. It's a nice mix of stuff to try. Now if they will just get here!


----------



## mckondik (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting boxes 6 and 41... Still so happy I have 2 accounts!  My old lady box is actually getting a lip gloss, which is quite the surprise!    I have 2 duplicate products besides the chapstick, which is the orange fragrance. I have 2 products I have tried before:staniac and the goop serum .. other than that exfoliants and antiwrinkle stuff.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I need to check my box profiles and make sure they are different enough.


----------



## cbs73 (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like I am getting box #22 (weight 0.460)...getting it some time next week, but its ok.  I'm NOT getting the Fake Up (tried it through Sephora and was meh about it) and no Liz Earle.  Since I already got Stainiac once before last year (not to mention the Miss Jessie's product being sampled and the Joie fragrance), that narrowed down the number of boxes I could get.  I'll definitely try everything in the box except the foundation- that will go in the "Give to Ma to try" pile.  I've had the fragrance before from somewhere else and I'm getting it now through Birchbox, so I can't complain because I loved it!


----------



## Cathie (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No box update for me either, which was to be expected since I forgot to update my billing info before the 1st, so technically paid on the 2nd. Heh.
Same here,forgot to update,paid on the 2nd and no updates or clicky truck yet ! AAARRRRRGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 10, 2013)

> Same here,forgot to update,paid on the 2nd and no updates or clicky truck yet ! AAARRRRRGGGGGGG!!!!!


 Mine paid on time and I have no box update or clicky truck.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box #43:

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Set Alison Raffaele Reality Base Foundation Pop Beauty Aqua Laquer Chapstick   I checked on each item to see what we can &amp; cannot review for points.  The chapstick IS indeed reviewable so that's good.  The Liz Earle set can only be reviewed for 10 points as a set.  So I will get 40 points for this box.   For me, points are not the issue.  I've been with birchbox for almost 2 years now &amp; my boxes have varied from 40 points to 60 points over the 2 years.  It all evens out in the end.  I'm more about the samples than the points because I LOVE trying stuff out.  HOWEVER, I am a teeny bit annoyed that I feel like there is only 3 samples this month plus the beauty find.  Granted, the cleanser &amp; the cloth are SUPPOSED to count as 2 items (making 4 "beauty" samples in the box), but I think getting a "washcloth" as one of your actual samples is completely ridiculous.  I know they combined three items with the Divines system, but at least you got to try 3 actual beauty products.  Oh well, you win some you lose some.  No worries.  I've got my fingers crossed that the foundation is more than a foil packet &amp; that it will actually match my skin tone (I always worry about BB creams &amp; foundations because they never seem to match me) &amp; I'll definitely get use out of the chapstick &amp; the lip gloss so I'm good.   I figure with the point system in place we're actually only paying $5 for a box so each thing is only costing me a $1.25 each right.  I'm definitely not going to lose sleep over something like that.  Now to wait for my truck to turn clicky so I can actually ENJOY my stuff.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 10, 2013)

Box 4 for me! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb4 I'm really glad I'm getting Staniac. I also am excited to get the Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner. I know a lot of you didn't like it, but I love the spray so much that I have to try it for myself.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting Box #43:

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish Set Alison Raffaele Reality Base Foundation Pop Beauty Aqua Laquer Chapstick   I checked on each item to see what we can &amp; cannot review for points.  The chapstick IS indeed reviewable so that's good.  The Liz Earle set can only be reviewed for 10 points as a set.  So I will get 40 points for this box.   For me, points are not the issue.  I've been with birchbox for almost 2 years now &amp; my boxes have varied from 40 points to 60 points over the 2 years.  It all evens out in the end.  I'm more about the samples than the points because I LOVE trying stuff out.  HOWEVER, I am a teeny bit annoyed that I feel like there is only 3 samples this month plus the beauty find.  Granted, the cleanser &amp; the cloth are SUPPOSED to count as 2 items (making 4 "beauty" samples in the box), but I think getting a "washcloth" as one of your actual samples is completely ridiculous.  I know they combined three items with the Divines system, but at least you got to try 3 actual beauty products.  Oh well, you win some you lose some.  No worries.  I've got my fingers crossed that the foundation is more than a foil packet &amp; that it will actually match my skin tone (I always worry about BB creams &amp; foundations because they never seem to match me) &amp; I'll definitely get use out of the chapstick &amp; the lip gloss so I'm good.   I figure with the point system in place we're actually only paying $5 for a box so each thing is only costing me a $1.25 each right.  I'm definitely not going to lose sleep over something like that.  Now to wait for my truck to turn clicky so I can actually ENJOY my stuff.  
I'm getting this same box.... this is the first time in 12 months that I haven't received a hair product....


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had a terrible day at work today, but came home to find that beautiful pink box waiting for me. I've never gotten it this early before! 

Box Contents: Benefit Fake Up (in Light)
Lize Earle Cleanser and Cloth

Pop Beauty Lacquer (in Flowering Fuschia)

and the Chaptstick
Overall, I super happy! I feel like this is the perfect fit for me. I think there was only one or two boxed I would want more than this one. I was on the brink of cancelling back in May, but I feel like my last few boxes, even if they aren't the most valuable or overall desirable for most people, they've been great for me. Well done, Birchbox. I got the same box. Here's a pic. I'm happy overall. 


What is it about pets and BB?!?!?
Cute pic!


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 10, 2013)

Meh getting box 48 on one acct, I'm ok with it...I don't love that my secnd account is nearly all dupes with the exeption of the orange saguine (already own the full size) and the DDF pore minimizing serum. Will more than likely looking to do a full box trade for that one!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 10, 2013)

Grrr apparently I cant edi on mobile! Box43, not48!


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for the code! I've been an ipsy subscriber for a while and waiting to join birchbox... with that code I got a year PLUS the amika blowdryer deal for 93.50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait for my first box


----------



## unicorn (Oct 10, 2013)

Box 43 -- Liz Earle, Alison Raffaele Reality Foundation, POP lipgloss, chapstick. Only 4 items, and I have no doubt in my mind the foundation will be too dark. This month is bleh.


----------



## grayc (Oct 10, 2013)

i got box 27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb27

i'm ok with it.  I would be more excited if the pillow soft curls if had never tried it before and didn't really like it... i hate the smell.  And i'm kind of over getting lip glossesbecause i don't wear them.  BUT SUPER EXCITED for the Fake Up and the Dr Brandt  and who doesn't need a new chapstick




.. all in all i give this box a 6.5.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 10, 2013)

[@]mariahk83[/@] That must be new. I remember being able to edit on mobile before.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stingsting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box!  As expected, it is the 0.62 Box 15 with:

Miss Jessie's Original Pillow Soft Curls (YES! I have been wanting to try this for MONTHS!)

Folle de Joie (I *want* to love it!  It's a bit citrus-y for my taste, but the hubs loves it on me, so I'll wear it if he asks. Thank goodness it's a vial, it won't last forever!)

Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Floating Rose (LOVE IT! Perfect color, too!)

Chapstick (This will sit in a drawer for a bit til my current one runs out.  Happy to have it though!)

Liz Earle Cleansing System (Oh. My. Gosh.  Can't wait to try this!  Beyond excited!)
And in the tradition of Birchbox haikus:

Hooray! It's come at last!

Clicky truck and box in hand

I like all 5 things.

Dude! I posted without noticing that you and I are box twins!


@stingsting box twins!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## starr5747 (Oct 10, 2013)

Question to all that have the 2 box subscription. I am thinking about getting a second box for myself. How do you go about that?? Do you gift it to yourself and place all of your info? I want to make sure I do it right..lol


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got box 12: chapstick, evologie stay clear cream, supergoop, stainiac and the 12 things benefit spray. Not my first choice but a much better improvement from last month!!! Was hoping for the box with: stainiac, rose hips cleanser, foundation, chapstick and ddf overall im happy! Depending on whats in the 12 things spray I might do a full box trade for my first choice box but if not this is a great box for me!


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 10, 2013)

@bonita22 - I probably can edit, I'm just not hitting that teeny tiny little button just right!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 9 and I'm pretty bummed about it! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9



Spoiler



Liz Earle, Chapstick, Pop Beauty lipgloss and Fakeup I think I was pretty meh on this month with the exception of the Stainiac.


I really really wanted the stainiac... to the tradelist I go! Aww man. Does this mean I only get 40 points this month? I know its a wash at the end of it but shucks!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sometimes I think if an item that is counted as two items like the cloth and cleanser this month we should be able to review both items and not just review it once. If it counts as two individual items then why not be able to review them seperately


----------



## CaitlinK (Oct 10, 2013)

I was so super excited for Birchbox this month because there were so many great variations, but as if by Birchbox law, of course I got box 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's pretty much the only one I DIDN'T want!


----------



## tencentblues (Oct 10, 2013)

So I'm getting a 40 point box, which ordinarily wouldn't bother me. BUT, I've been hoarding my points all year, and this will put me at *90 pts - just ten away from my next $10 level. I'd be ok with waiting, too, except that I'm expecting to get my anniversary code this month, and I'm planning on placing a big order - I'd really love to be able to use that next $10 on this order!

I know that someone mentioned that you can unsub and resub for an extra 10 points, which seems like a great solution to me. But I have a few questions: if I do that before my anniversary code arrives, could that mess it up? Or, if I wait for the code and then sub/resub, is it possible the code would no longer be valid? Help!


----------



## BisousDarling (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting box 9 and I'm pretty bummed about it!
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9 Liz Earle, Chapstick, Pop Beauty lipgloss and Fakeup
I think I was pretty meh on this month with the exception of the Stainiac.
I really really wanted the stainiac... to the tradelist I go! Aww man. Does this mean I only get 40 points this month? I know its a wash at the end of it but shucks! 
We should be able to get 50 points for this box, since the Chapstick is NOT counted as one of our samples (as they said in the video). If that's true, then we would technically only be getting three things to review which goes below the minimum number of samples that they said they would include every month. I have a similar box and if they don't let me review them separately I will email them with all of the above information.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 10, 2013)

I knew there were some COMPLETELY dupe boxes on the website when I was going through it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  This makes me very sad indeed and although I'm getting two of box 4, one of which will get traded, this is unfortunate because you could very well get 2 different box numbers and the same variation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9

*Same box the pictures are just swapped!


----------



## grayc (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I knew there were some COMPLETELY dupe boxes on the website when I was going through it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  This makes me very sad indeed and although I'm getting two of box 4, one of which will get traded, this is unfortunate because you could very well get 2 different box numbers and the same variation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9

*Same box the pictures are just swapped!
i wonder if it's a matter of color of fake up that makes the box different but the same. One box has light and the other has a darker shade?


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG! My box contents does not work so maybe there's something wrong with my accts OR browser. Mmm lemme try to clear out cookies. That's soo weird. Wait a minute, my gift box acct is probably expired? Gotta go check that one. Didn't check my original acct.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler








my box! should be here today! i'm really glad i'm getting the miss jessie's conditioner instead of the curl product, much more up my alley. overall i think this is a well-rounded box and i'm excited to use everything. Also, I'm really glad this box isn't hair product heavy like some of my boxes have been lately. Maybe my profile change made a difference.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 10, 2013)

> OMG! My box contents does not work so maybe there's something wrong with my accts OR browser. Mmm lemme try to clear out cookies. That's soo weird. Wait a minute, my gift box acct is probably expired? Gotta go check that one. Didn't check my original acct.


 Wow! Both accts are fine BUT NO box CONTENTS! Now, I have to go contact BB.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wonder if it's a matter of color of fake up that makes the box different but the same. One box has light and the other has a darker shade?
That could be entirely true I hadn't thought about it like that,  still this month's BB seems to have the least amount of variation between boxes since I've been a subscriber.  Although I'm exited to try all the products in my box, just didn't want to try them 2x  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Oct 10, 2013)

> Wow! Both accts are fine BUT NO box CONTENTS! Now, I have to go contact BB.


 I'm on the same boat. My contents have always updated early morning on the 10th. Kinda worried.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting # 33: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb33 And #4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb4 Disappointed with both. Probably two of the boxes I DIDN'T want.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 10, 2013)

the past few months they've been a little wonky with updates.  i've ALWAYS updated box boxes on the 10th, but for the past 3 months (with the exception of this month)  both or one haven't updated on the 10th, but rather sometime on the 11th.  i'd wait it out a day or two


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

I still have no shipping info/box info. I'm curious for anyone else who doesn't have that info yet either, did you upgrade your sub to the yearly with the yearly99? 

Anyone who already has their tracking/box did any of you upgrade with the yearly99 promo?


----------



## disconik (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my update and I'm getting box 13!  I'm pretty happy about it.



       Has anyone ever tried the supergoop?  It seemed to get mixed reviews on the site.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 10, 2013)

Slightly OT but I know most people LOVE the Suki scrub they've sent out and I am most certainly in that boat!  My boyfriend gets the Man box and I used his body/face wash because I ran out of body gel this morning and the VitaMan Face &amp; Body Cleanser (http://www.birchbox.com/men/vitaman-face-body-cleanser-250-ml/) smells EXACTLY like the Suki scrub.  Pretty safe to say I'm going to be hiding that behind my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow! Both accts are fine BUT NO box CONTENTS! Now, I have to go contact BB.

I'm on the same boat. My contents have always updated early morning on the 10th. Kinda worried. 
I know I've had a couple of months when my contents haven't updated until the 11th (maybe even the 12th once).  There was never a problem, just that I had a box that was shipping out later in their shipping cycles than others.  I think they don't update the contents on the website until the box ships.

Of course, if you already have shipping info, then this is obviously not the explanation.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still have no shipping info/box info. I'm curious for anyone else who doesn't have that info yet either, did you upgrade your sub to the yearly with the yearly99? 

Anyone who already has their tracking/box did any of you upgrade with the yearly99 promo?
My box just shipped this morning; I have tracking but it hasn't updated to show where it is. Don't know what box I'm getting either. I didn't upgrade my sub, so it's not that. I think they're just slow with some people.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly OT but I know most people LOVE the Suki scrub they've sent out and I am most certainly in that boat!  My boyfriend gets the Man box and I used his body/face wash because I ran out of body gel this morning and the VitaMan Face &amp; Body Cleanser (http://www.birchbox.com/men/vitaman-face-body-cleanser-250-ml/) smells EXACTLY like the Suki scrub.  Pretty safe to say I'm going to be hiding that behind my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
wow! Awesome find! my fiance loved my suki scrub, but doesn't subscribe to bbman because of the price. I might have to get this for him the next time I do a haul.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 10, 2013)

> I know I've had a couple of months when my contents haven't updated until the 11th (maybe even the 12th once).Â  There was never a problem, just that I had a box that was shipping out later in their shipping cycles than others.Â  I think they don't update the contents on the website until the box ships. Of course, if you already have shipping info, then this is obviously not the explanation.


 Sounds completely accurate. I don't have shipping info yet. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 10, 2013)

Box #40 here!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb40

Overall, not a bad box.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* 


  Slightly OT but I know most people LOVE the Suki scrub they've sent out and I am most certainly in that boat!  My boyfriend gets the Man box and I used his body/face wash because I ran out of body gel this morning and the VitaMan Face &amp; Body Cleanser (http://www.birchbox.com/men/vitaman-face-body-cleanser-250-ml/) smells EXACTLY like the Suki scrub.  Pretty safe to say I'm going to be hiding that behind my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow! Awesome find! my fiance loved my suki scrub, but doesn't subscribe to bbman because of the price. I might have to get this for him the next time I do a haul.

Also the Smith &amp; Chang Lip Balm was pretty close as well (http://www.birchbox.com/shop/smith-chang-lip-balm)

I may or may not love his BB Man subscription


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

for those of you who were worried about *NOT* being able to review the liz earle for two products

my box page looks like this now

so it should be counting for TWO items



Spoiler


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> Up until recently, I had never tried products by e.l.f. cosmetics, then I started getting their Beauty bundles. Overall, with my limited makeup experience and my even more limited makeup budget, I'm finding that I like a lot of their items but I got ahold of some of their lipgloss and talk about ..... STICKY... omg, I could use it in place of tape to wrap presents for the holidays!!! Â Now, I'm extra careful about ordering any lip products from there.


 Elf is sold at Kmart for 1$ an item.


----------



## Starlet (Oct 10, 2013)

I am getting box 9 and I just went to my account and saw that the

cloths
are now a separate thing to review!


----------



## lucyla8 (Oct 10, 2013)

They just updated the boxes with the Liz Earle and I think you can review the muslin cloths now!


----------



## Wida (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 22 and I am absolutely thrilled with it.  I'm mostly thrilled that I'm finally getting the Atelier Orange Sanguine perfume.  I've been trying to get my hands on that for a long time now.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb22


----------



## jessicarobin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for those of you who were worried about *NOT* being able to review the liz earle for two products

my box page looks like this now

so it should be counting for TWO items



Spoiler








 This is the box I'm also getting.  The Liz Earle is about the only thing I'm excited about, but I'm also happy to finally try the Folle de Joie perfume. Overall, not a bad box and there's a bunch of points to get, so that's good!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> Elf is sold at Kmart for 1$ an item.


 In case anyone wants to try it. Has birchbox carried elf products? I also saw Its a Ten hair conditioner at Kmart. Birchbox sells it cheaper than Kmart does.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 43! I really wanted the liz earle so I'm excited for that, I could do without two lip products (chapstick and pop beauty gloss). I would have paid $10 just for the liz earle set though, so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the box I'm also getting.  The Liz Earle is about the only thing I'm excited about, but I'm also happy to finally try the Folle de Joie perfume. Overall, not a bad box and there's a bunch of points to get, so that's good!
I'm also excited about the Liz Earle and the perfume. I'm picky about gloss textures so I'll at least try the POP and if I don't like it I'll give it to a relative. The chapstick will be what I use exclusively for lipstick stains (gonna try it out with my stila liquid lipstick) but I don't imagine it's much different than regular chapstick LOL. I'll probably wait to use the conditioner when I'm done with my suki exfoliator, because it's a nice big container I can deposit the conditioner in to, since the package looked decently sized.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still have no shipping info/box info. I'm curious for anyone else who doesn't have that info yet either, did you upgrade your sub to the yearly with the yearly99? 

Anyone who already has their tracking/box did any of you upgrade with the yearly99 promo?
I upgraded my gift sub to an annual sub using YEARLY99 and haven't received a clicky truck or shipping info on that account yet.  I think you're onto something, that recent upgrades are running a bit behind continuing subscriptions.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for those of you who were worried about *NOT* being able to review the liz earle for two products

my box page looks like this now

so it should be counting for TWO items



Spoiler








 Yes!  So glad I don't have to hear all the whining anymore.  LOL 



  People are so quick to freak out around here.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 10, 2013)

SAD FACE - I was just about to buy the Gimme Brow in med/dark and it's out of stock! Hopefully it'll go back in stock soon since I wanted to take advantage of the 50 extra points.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariana077* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I knew there were some COMPLETELY dupe boxes on the website when I was going through it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  This makes me very sad indeed and although I'm getting two of box 4, one of which will get traded, this is unfortunate because you could very well get 2 different box numbers and the same variation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb9

*Same box the pictures are just swapped!

Boxes 33 and 38 are also identical. Even the pictures.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!  So glad I don't have to hear all the whining anymore.  LOL 



  People are so quick to freak out around here.
I know right. I was already thinking this morning that if it turned out that it wasn't reviewable for two items I was going to bow out until everyone cooled off BAHAHA.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 10, 2013)

*My boxes this month...*





*I knew I would end up with duplicated items since there wasn't as much variety this month. I am super happy with which items are dupes and I won't be trading anything! I am going to tweak the profile that is getting box 48 to see if I can get more variety out of having 3 profiles though since I can't see getting this lucky with dupe products again. *


----------



## xciaobellax (Oct 10, 2013)

I just think it's lame that the cloth counts as a sample. The points don't bother me as much. But I'm so happy with my box that I can't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also excited about the Liz Earle and the perfume. I'm picky about gloss textures so I'll at least try the POP and if I don't like it I'll give it to a relative. The chapstick will be what I use exclusively for lipstick stains (gonna try it out with my stila liquid lipstick) but I don't imagine it's much different than regular chapstick LOL. I'll probably wait to use the conditioner when I'm done with my suki exfoliator, because it's a nice big container I can deposit the conditioner in to, since the package looked decently sized.
Just as suspected... we are box twins!


----------



## JaneSays (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow. I totally thought I was going to get a particular box because of the weight. Nope. Completely different box. Still happy! But that'll teach me to make predictions.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right. I was already thinking this morning that if it turned out that it wasn't reviewable for two items I was going to bow out until everyone cooled off BAHAHA.
No joke. This is exactly why I said we should wait to freak out until we had a reason to, which now we do not (at least as far as the points thing goes). 

So I know everybody keeps saying that the Chapstick is just like regular Chapstick, but I actually really like it. It made my lips feel smoother than normal lip balms, like I've just exfoliated them or something. I haven't tried it under lipstick, but by itself it feels amazing! I expected it to be just like any other lip balm, but it's definitely a step up. I like it a lot more than I expected to.


----------



## lucyla8 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right. I was already thinking this morning that if it turned out that it wasn't reviewable for two items I was going to bow out until everyone cooled off BAHAHA.
oh, something else will come up in 3... 2... 1....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I just think it's lame that the cloth counts as a sample.* The points don't bother me as much. But I'm so happy with my box that I can't complain.




I don't really see why? I mean it's a beauty/lifestyle product so I thought it fit perfectly. And I liked the idea that I'd still be able to use it should I decide to buy full size.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

My birchbox baby is here! I'm really excited to dig in and try all these items. I don't know if I'll end up liking them all, but it's just nice to not feel like my box is dominated by hair products.



Spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Oct 10, 2013)

My boxes this month:

Main account:http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb20

weight: 0.7100

2nd account:https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb3

weight: 0.4850

Feeling kinda meh because they were so many other things  I wanted like the Liz Earle. I hope next month is better.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just as suspected... we are box twins!
Hello there twin!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

My tracking finally updated and it says is was shipped yesterday, even though I received my shipping email 3 days ago...weird.

Anyway, I love my box! Box 46:





I know some have said it doesn't seem like there is a lot of variety this month, but I think the last few months boxes have been really stellar! The only bad news is after I do my reviews for this month I will have 238 points, so I think I should find a $12 purchase to make!


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know right. I was already thinking this morning that if it turned out that it wasn't reviewable for two items I was going to bow out until everyone cooled off BAHAHA.
No joke. This is exactly why I said we should wait to freak out until we had a reason to, which now we do not (at least as far as the points thing goes). 

So I know everybody keeps saying that the Chapstick is just like regular Chapstick, but I actually really like it. It made my lips feel smoother than normal lip balms, like I've just exfoliated them or something. I haven't tried it under lipstick, but by itself it feels amazing! I expected it to be just like any other lip balm, but it's definitely a step up. I like it a lot more than I expected to. 


I used the Chapstick yesterday when my lips were feeling super chapped and it did nothing to help, even after repeated applications. I ended up having to use my usual go-to lip balm (Blistex Silk &amp; Shine) to find relief. Today, with my lips in much better condition, I tried the Chapstick again and it feels nice. I would put it a half step above regular Chapstick but it's really nothing special, imo.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is exactly what I was thinking. Has anyone actually physically received a box with the Liz Earl stuff+2 samples+Chapstick? Because I really don't think (if the Liz earl counts as 1 product and you hypothetically can't review the Chapstick) that BB would send out a box with only 3 items to review. I also agree that I've never seen a BB find that hasn't been reviewable. Let's just wait and see what happens when the box pages update...
I received my box yesterday (see spoiler) and I can assure you that not only does Liz Earle set count as two items, but the Chapstick is reveiwable.

 


Spoiler









Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner 276 $16.00
Ships Free



Folle de Joie eau de parfum 1936 $98.00
Ships Free



Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 4 $24.50
Ships Free



POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer 1 $14.00
Ships Free
More Options Available



ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock 3 $0.00



Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths $6.00
Ships Free


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2013)

My box this month. 18 I think. Meh.......



 
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner 276 $16.00 
Ships Free



Folle de Joie eau de parfum 1936 $98.00 
Ships Free



dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant 3 $78.00 
Ships Free



dr. brandtÂ® light years away brightening eye cream $90.00 
Ships Free



Dermablendâ„¢ Quick-Fix Illuminator $15.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock 3 $0.00


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box yesterday (see spoiler) and I can assure you that not only does Liz Earle set count as two items, but the Chapstick is reveiwable.

 


Spoiler





 Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner 276 
$16.00 Ships Free


 

 Folle de Joie eau de parfum 1936 
$98.00 Ships Free


 Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit 4 
$24.50 Ships Free


 POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer 1 
$14.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock 3 
$0.00


 Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths 
$6.00 Ships Free

 
Box twins! I absolutely love my box this month, and I FINALLY got a perfume sample. I know most of you hate them but I love trying different fragrances, that's the first thing I do when I walk into Sephora or a Duty Free shop at any airport terminal. And BINGO - 6 items to review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really super happy this month.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Boxes 19 and 40 (a six-item box!) over here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm hoping that the glosses are different! I have a lip product addiction, so I can see myself keeping both even if they *are* dupes, so it would be nice to get two different shades. I was *so* convinced that I was getting box 8/9 that I was more than a little surprised when that account came up with 40. I'm kind of annoyed that I am receiving that fragrance because I can't wear it, but I know it will be easy to rehome (note: NO NOT PM ME ON THIS RIGHT NOW! I have a specific recipient in mind, but I am holding off on contacting her until I actually receive my box just in case someone goes wrong). I kind of feel like the fact that it's a six-item box makes up for the fact that I can't use one of the items. Moving on... I'm a bit amused that both boxes are getting Miss Jessie. I'm glad to see conditioner for regular hair in my primary box (it's heading into extreme dry skin and hair season for me, and speaking of dry skin, yay, microdermabrasion!), but it just strikes me as funny that *both* of them are getting this brand. The Pillow Soft Curls one will go in the stash for my sister-in-law. And I hope that the Coastal Scents palette isn't that gold quad that ipsy sent out a few months ago. I still have that one untouched unless I throw it out -- again, untouched -- in one of my cleaning binges.

So overall, I'm happy. Not a knock-it-out-of-the-park for either account, but in looking over the items sent out this month, they're all fairly lackluster for me anyway, so these are probably as good as they were going to get. I've definitely received far worse boxes (I'm *still* annoyed about February 2012. Eyeliner stickers, hair oil when my hair was too short to be able to use it, powdered mouthwash, and two skin treatments I couldn't use. The eyeliner stickers were just absolutely egregious to me at the time because I had received the bra tape in December's box and IT RIPPED MY FLESH -- *and* it felt like it literally hit a nerve because I could feel this freaky electrical zing every time my clothing brushed over that spot. To this day, I'm skittish about putting adhesives on my skin. Those eyeliner stickers *terrify* me.).


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box this month. 18 I think. Meh.......




 Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner 276 
$16.00 Ships Free


 Folle de Joie eau de parfum 1936 
$98.00 Ships Free


 dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant 3 
$78.00 Ships Free


 dr. brandtÂ® light years away brightening eye cream 
$90.00 Ships Free



 Dermablendâ„¢ Quick-Fix Illuminator 
$15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available 

 ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock 3 
$0.00
I wouldn't get upset just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That Dermablend is most likely full-sized, and it just might change your life and make you into a convert  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all of their products!


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 10, 2013)

> I still have no shipping info/box info. I'm curious for anyone else who doesn't have that info yet either, did you upgrade your sub to the yearly with the yearly99?Â  Anyone who already has their tracking/box did any of you upgrade with the yearly99 promo?


 I did not updrade and my box hasn't shipped either.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 10, 2013)

> I did not updrade and my box hasn't shipped either.


 Upgrade


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SAD FACE - I was just about to buy the Gimme Brow in med/dark and it's out of stock! Hopefully it'll go back in stock soon since I wanted to take advantage of the 50 extra points.

I love the Gimme Brow in med/dark.  I have both colors from the Lash Bash, and I've tried both but I can't get the light to work but it's nice to use when I do other people's makeup.. also, my roommate just comes and steals it all the time hahaha.  But it will almost definitely be a repeat buy for me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box twins! I absolutely love my box this month, and I FINALLY got a perfume sample. *I know most of you hate them but I love trying different fragrances, that's the first thing I do when I walk into Sephora or a Duty Free shop at any airport terminal.* And BINGO - 6 items to review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really super happy this month.
i'm right there with ya!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't find my box numbers- mostly because I'm at work and also impatient, but in my boxes I got:

EDIT- the first one is box 8.

Fakeup, Liz Earle (!!!), Pop Beauty Lacquer, and the Chapstick..  mostly excited about this box!! I don't love Fakeup, but I could always use another concealer in my arsenal.  Mostly I just wanted the Liz Earle so I'm super excited about that.   Second Box I got (new sub): Ruffian (hoping for Delirium- I have two Hedge Funds and my stepmom is sending me Fox Hunt- she never wears nail polish), Bain De Terre Macadamia Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, another Pop Beauty gloss, and the Chapstick.
I think I'll be keeping everything depending on the colors of the gloss!  I'm super picky about glosses- I almost just use Sugarbomb only, so I'm interested to see how sticky they are and what the color payoff is- I'm a lipstick and stain person for sure.  I might try to trade one for the Stainiac- but I won't fret over it, I have a few samples of the Benetint.  I also wanted to try the Dermablend, folle de joie perfume (just because you all can't stop talking about it!  I want to see what it's like!), and the 12 Benefits hair stuff.  But overall I'm excited!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Oct 10, 2013)

The box I'm getting. Box 8:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pretty happy with what I'm getting. I will trade the lip gloss. Hopefully I can find a Stainiac and a 12 Benefits. Birchbox did pretty good this month!


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am getting box #6.  It's weight is .8150.  What do you see in it that would make it weigh that much?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2013)

My box page hasn't updated. -________-


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 10, 2013)

Getting box 43.  Not too disappointed..what's so great about this Liz Earle stuff?? I'm getting it in my box but I'm not as excited about it as other people seem to be.. and so glad the cloths count separately now!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My birchbox baby is here! I'm really excited to dig in and try all these items. I don't know if I'll end up liking them all, but it's just nice to not feel like my box is dominated by hair products.



Spoiler








 What shade of lip gloss is in your box?  It looks like fuchsia or scarlet.  I'm getting the same box and am tired of red or fuchsia lip products.  I have received 6 in the last few months and I don't wear either color.  I was really hoping for the rose or peach color.


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting box 43.  Not too disappointed..what's so great about this Liz Earle stuff?? I'm getting it in my box but I'm not as excited about it as other people seem to be.. and so glad the cloths count separately now!!
I'm with you on that. I don't get the hysteria! All I see is muslin and a cleanser with a lot of random essential oils. HAHA


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, do we happen to get a 6 month code?? I have $20 in points and if I get a discount code too I'm definitely splurging in the shop!


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box page hasn't updated. -________-
Mine either.


----------



## disconik (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi,

I am getting box #6.  It's weight is .8150.  What do you see in it that would make it weigh that much?  

 
I'm getting box 13 and my weight was .63.  Nothing else in there is that heavy but we're both getting the supergoop.  Maybe it's an extra large sample?


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 10, 2013)

It's weird how my mom has been consistently getting solid boxes for the sub I gifted her and was completely honest on her profile for, I'm still not sure why so many people think the older demographics get boring boxes. Hell if it weren't that her box ships after mine every month I'd say she gets the better treatment lol



Spoiler



Weight .5100 Box 3 for her with the goop serum, 12 benefits, Chapstick, lip stain, exfoliator. Weight .4750 box 46 with Chapstick, stain, 12 benefits, foundation, exfoliator for me. I knew based on my weight I wouldn't get the Liz Earle but was really hoping just for the cloth lol


Very practical boxes for both of us, and a very practical month in general


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't get upset just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That Dermablend is most likely full-sized, and it just might change your life and make you into a convert  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all of their products!
I was thinking the Dermablend might be full sized too. You're right. I should give all the stuff a chance before I say I'm unhappy. I have done that several times only to wind up loving a product!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 10, 2013)

Right?? I was reading blog posts about it and a lot have given it really good reviews but weren't really specific as to why...? Yanno? It was mostly like so this wash...THEN YOU USE A HOT MUSLIN CLOTH!!! Which I don't think to be that exciting since that's what my mom and grandma would use to exfoliate. Hmmm. I'm glad everyone is really excited about this though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm with you on that. I don't get the hysteria! All I see is muslin and a cleanser with a lot of random essential oils. HAHA





> Getting box 43.Â  Not too disappointed..what's so great about this Liz Earle stuff?? I'm getting it in my box but I'm not as excited about it as other people seem to be.. and so glad the cloths count separately now!!


----------



## pinkpeonies (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 3. I want to scream. I've gotten scrubs every month for the last four months. I have extremely sensitive skin with rosacea. Why the heck do they keep sending these to me?!? My profile reflects my skin concerns. I just emailed Birchbox about it. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb3


----------



## ddave (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking finally updated and it says is was shipped yesterday, even though I received my shipping email 3 days ago...weird.

Anyway, I love my box! Box 46:





I know some have said it doesn't seem like there is a lot of variety this month, but I think the last few months boxes have been really stellar! The only bad news is after I do my reviews for this month I will have 238 points, so I think I should find a $12 purchase to make!
This is my dream box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting box 43.  Not too disappointed..what's so great about this Liz Earle stuff?? I'm getting it in my box but I'm not as excited about it as other people seem to be.. and so glad the cloths count separately now!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm with you on that. I don't get the hysteria! All I see is muslin and a cleanser with a lot of random essential oils. HAHA

I think the idea is that it's kind of a cult beauty product- I'm a packaging junkie so I just think the box is adorable and I've recently gotten into skincare..  I am slightly worried that since it's a hot cloth.. is that good for your pores?  I thought we were supposed to be washing our faces with cold water!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What shade of lip gloss is in your box?  It looks like fuchsia or scarlet.  I'm getting the same box and am tired of red or fuchsia lip products.  I have received 6 in the last few months and I don't wear either color.  I was really hoping for the rose or peach color.
@Charity1217 On the back it says the name is "floating rose"

eta: after looking at the birchbox picture of it, it's WAY pink/redder IRL than it is on the birchbox picture. like totally different.


----------



## misslaurelann (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I think the idea is that it's kind of a cult beauty product- I'm a packaging junkie so I just think the box is adorable and I've recently gotten into skincare..  I am slightly worried that since it's a hot cloth.. is that good for your pores?  I thought we were supposed to be washing our faces with cold water!
I think tepid water is supposed to be the best. I agree the packaging is nice and I like the colors. I felt the cloth, and honestly it looks way too abrasive for my skin. The idea of rubbing off my cleanser gives me the chills. I have a clarisonic that I use and I use the most delicate head and don't use it very frequently. I also barely pat my skin with a towel to dry it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

i know this picture quality is shoddy, bear with me. but THIS is how different floating rose is IRL next to the birchbox picture. i don't even understand how they got colors this different.

eta: don't get me wrong, i like the color. i'm just startled by how off it is. i assumed before looking at the back that it was the scarlet color.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2013)

> I think the idea is that it's kind of a cult beauty product- I'm a packaging junkie so I just think the box is adorable and I've recently gotten into skincare.. Â I am slightly worried that since it's a hot cloth.. is that good for your pores? Â I thought we were supposed to be washing our faces with cold water!


 On the website it says warm water on the cloth and then splash with cold. So the warm would open up pores for a deep clean and then splashing cold water closes them up.


----------



## LindaD (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with my boxes this month!

Box 22:





Box 43:





Box 40:





I'm happy to get some perfume. Too bad I already sprung for the little mini duo set of Atelier Orange and Vanilla.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i know this picture quality is shoddy, bear with me. but THIS is how different floating rose is IRL next to the birchbox picture. i don't even understand how they got colors this different.

eta: don't get me wrong, i like the color. i'm just startled by how off it is. i assumed before looking at the back that it was the scarlet color.




I had the same issue when I bought 2 100% Pure Creamsticks, they were nothing like the picture at all.  I was really sad.  They were these awesome pinks in the photos but were almost brown/super dark mauve in real life.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue when I bought 2 100% Pure Creamsticks, they were nothing like the picture at all.  I was really sad.  They were these awesome pinks in the photos but were almost brown/super dark mauve in real life.
gah i hate that. that's why i try to do as thorough research as i can on color products before ordering online, stock photos NEVER match IRL but jeeze that's just totally off.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i know this picture quality is shoddy, bear with me. but THIS is how different floating rose is IRL next to the birchbox picture. i don't even understand how they got colors this different.

eta: don't get me wrong, i like the color. i'm just startled by how off it is. i assumed before looking at the back that it was the scarlet color.




wow that's not even close to...close. i also wouldn't expect a color named floating rose to be so vibrant? it just sounds so soft lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  gah i hate that. that's why i try to do as thorough research as i can on color products before ordering online, stock photos NEVER match IRL but jeeze that's just totally off.
That's good advice, I definitely forget to do that sometimes.  Especially with lip products, I find it super hard to find photos of the product on people's actual lips. 

What's weirder though is that in my case their photos were lighter and brighter than the actual product, and in your case it's darker and duller!  Sheesh.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow that's not even close to...close. i also wouldn't expect a color named floating rose to be so vibrant? it just sounds so soft lol
Seriously, part of me wondered if it was mis labeled or something, but i can't find any reviews online at all.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> Hi, I am getting box #6. Â It's weight is .8150. Â What do you see in it that would make it weigh that much? Â  Â


 I think that's the heaviest box I've ever headed of.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

My colicky truck is finally red. My box weight is 0.645? Don't know what box number I'm getting.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

Whoops I mean clicky truck.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 10, 2013)

I got a chance to try everything in my box! 



Spoiler



LOVE LOVE LOVE the LIz Earle cleanser! It's a lotion that you rub into your face and then get the cloth nice and hot and buff it off. The eucalyptus was really subtle and not overwhelming. It took 100% of my makeup off, even my waterproof 12 hour eyeliner without irritating my eyes or stinging (and I'm prone to contact dermatitis on my eyelids) The cloth was really nice and left my skin super soft. My moisturizer and makeup has applied more evenly the last two days. Buying this for sure. 

the fakeup is a total fail as an under eye concealer- I set with powder and everything and within hours I had major raccoon eyes. not a problem at all with the same mascara and my instant age rewind. 

Pop lip gloss in flowering fusia is super sheer and really glossy. very thick and surprisingly minty. a tad sticky but not too bad at all. I thought I was going to hate this, but it's really not bad but i wish i got a different color- maybe one that wasn't totally sheer. 

chapstick- eh. really not that moisturizing. for sure not 8 hours of moisture. Barely vanilla. gave it to hubby. I picked up one of the LE gingerbread chapsticks the other day and I think that one is more moisturizing and longer lasting honestly.


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that's the heaviest box I've ever headed of.
I know!  I've looked at the shipping notice a million times thinking I am reading it wrong.   The products that are suppose to be in the box are all fairly small samples; except the lip gloss.  At least the ones I've seen pictures of in other gals boxes.  Can't wait to see what is in it.  But not until the 15th.  Ugh!


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  gah i hate that. that's why i try to do as thorough research as i can on color products before ordering online, stock photos NEVER match IRL but jeeze that's just totally off.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same issue when I bought 2 100% Pure Creamsticks, they were nothing like the picture at all.  I was really sad.  They were these awesome pinks in the photos but were almost brown/super dark mauve in real life.

That is one of my least favorite things about the Birchbox website.  I wish their product photos and descriptions were a little more helpful, especially given that they are supposed to be introducing us to new beauty products and teaching us how to use them.  I think it would be very helpful for them to take additional product photos of lipstick swatched/on lips, nail polish painted on nails, etc.  Be more clear about which color is which when clicking through the photos... Right now, I try to do a Google search and find a beauty blog that has done those things before I buy.  It would be nice for BB to add something like that to their product pages.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a chance to try everything in my box! 



Spoiler



LOVE LOVE LOVE the LIz Earle cleanser! It's a lotion that you rub into your face and then get the cloth nice and hot and buff it off. The eucalyptus was really subtle and not overwhelming. It took 100% of my makeup off, even my waterproof 12 hour eyeliner without irritating my eyes or stinging (and I'm prone to contact dermatitis on my eyelids) The cloth was really nice and left my skin super soft. My moisturizer and makeup has applied more evenly the last two days. Buying this for sure. 

the fakeup is a total fail as an under eye concealer- I set with powder and everything and within hours I had major raccoon eyes. not a problem at all with the same mascara and my instant age rewind. 

Pop lip gloss in flowering fusia is super sheer and really glossy. very thick and surprisingly minty. a tad sticky but not too bad at all. I thought I was going to hate this, but it's really not bad but i wish i got a different color- maybe one that wasn't totally sheer. 

chapstick- eh. really not that moisturizing. for sure not 8 hours of moisture. Barely vanilla. gave it to hubby. I picked up one of the LE gingerbread chapsticks the other day and I think that one is more moisturizing and longer lasting honestly. 


 Thanks for your reviews, especially of the Liz Earle products!  I am more interested to try them now.


----------



## disconik (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, part of me wondered if it was mis labeled or something, but i can't find any reviews online at all.
I looked on the pop website and that is DEFINITELY not the floating rose swatch they have on their page so i think there may have been some mislabeling in the factory.  Count yourself lucky though.  I got the pop rose romance lip crayon in my ipsy bag last month and it made me look like a corpse.


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 10, 2013)

So are the cloths reusable then?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2013)

Meh I'm getting box 19.  I'm going to put this box up for trade in the trade thread.  It's not bad but I already have three out of the five items in the box already.



 Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls 1791 
$22.00 Ships Free


 Coastal ScentsÂ® Neutral Mirage Palette Set 2652 
$39.00 Ships Free


 dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant 3 
$78.00 Ships Free


 POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer 1 
$14.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## Xiang (Oct 10, 2013)

> i know this picture quality is shoddy, bear with me. but THIS is how different floating rose is IRL next to the birchbox picture. i don't even understand how they got colors this different. eta: don't get me wrong, i like the color. i'm just startled byÂ how off it is. i assumed before looking at the back that it was the scarlet color.


 Wow that is way different but tbh i like the shade you got better for autumn. More festive and fun, haha..


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No box update for me either, which was to be expected since I forgot to update my billing info before the 1st, so technically paid on the 2nd. Heh.
Same here (on my first account). I forgot to cancel my second box on the 1st and that page updated.


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously, part of me wondered if it was mis labeled or something, but i can't find any reviews online at all.
Didn't that happen before where the product had the wrong name on it?  I'm thinking it was a Color Club polish that was mislabeled.  Maybe that is what happened because that looks nowhere near the image online.  It looks like the picture of scarlet or fuchsia. 

Edit:  This is BB's description of the Rose color "soft pink infused with gold shimmer".  I think they were definitely mislabeled.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

Does any one know what page on this thread that the box urls are ?


----------



## grayc (Oct 10, 2013)

man; i'm so jealous of all you ladies getting the Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit ... that was the one thing i really wanted....

it looks like you can buy the 1oz sample and cloth for 9.00 on their website... but the big 3.3 is only $24 with 2 clothes on bb...  may have to use my points.

http://us.lizearle.com/cleanse-tone-moisturise/cleanse-and-polish-hot-cloth-cleanser.html?what-size


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> Does any one know what page on this thread that the box urls are ?


 Pg 14


----------



## Jaly (Oct 10, 2013)

I DISLIKE my box.

Only thing I like is the nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your October Products


 RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer 11692 
$10.00
More Options Available


 EvologieÂ® Stay Clear Cream 5 
$62.00 Ships Free


 Benefit Fakeup 236 
$24.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer 1 
$14.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock 3


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what color POP Aqua Lacquer's they are sending out?


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Didn't that happen before where the product had the wrong name on it?  I'm thinking it was a Color Club polish that was mislabeled.  Maybe that is what happened because that looks nowhere near the image online.  It looks like the picture of scarlet or fuchsia. 

Edit:  This is BB's description of the Rose color "soft pink infused with gold shimmer".  I think they were definitely mislabeled.
I think the Mirenesse lipstick pencils had two different names on them, maybe?


----------



## invisiblebike (Oct 10, 2013)

Like I said, I already got my box.

I think the only thing I will NOT use is the DDFpore minimizer. It has fragrance. It has good reviews otherwise, but that probably makes it a bad match for my skin. I actually read on the Cosmetics Cop website that it's owned by the same parent company as Olay and pretty much has the same formula as the Regenerist line, which is cheaper and comes fragrance free.

I'm actually not super bummed that the foundation sample was missing from my box. I contacted cs and let them know the sample was missing and put in a request for the specific shade that I think would best match me. I have light skin with yellow undertones, so skintone 3 (light golden) seemed like the best match. They're shipping off that sample in that skintone for me! Although you never know looking at swatches and descriptions online, it could be too dark for me. This is why I never buy foundation online without trying it in person and looking at it in broad daylight first!

The Shea Terracleanser.... well, I'll try it. It's fragrance free, which is important to me, and has mostly good ingredients with one notable exception. I'm a little put off by the inclusion of potassium hydroxide, which is actually LYE and can be a skin irritant if there's a significant amount in it. They are marketing it towards folks with sensitive skin, though, so maybe it's a small amount. It's about the in the middle of the ingredient list. We'll see how my skin reacts to it... I do have a few very small blocked pores, though (barely noticeable, but I can feel them underneath the skin, gross), so I could use a deep pore cleanser.

The Chapstick is, well, Chapstick. But it'll get used.

Really looking forward to giving Stainiac aa try. Love lip stains. Plus the berry color will look great on my skintone!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> So are the cloths reusable then?


 I think the clothes are reusable. At 6$ a piece, they better be.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 10, 2013)

I am getting box version 1!  Click to make the picture bigger.  Has anyone else ever thought that the best boxes get sent out super early?  Mine hasn't even shipped yet.  But...I have had worse boxes.  I hope that I like thebalm product and I hope the hair product isn't a sample pack.  I already have the sugergoop serum, so that will go in my trade list.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw someone mention Dermablend on here. Dude, if it's the one that is made by Vichy, that stuff is amazeballs! 

When I need to look good that is my go-to. It's the only thing that covers my melasma, looks good, and a little dot or two is all you need.  Right now I'm okay with my face's woes so don't use it everyday anymore, but seriously good stuff for full coverage.

Lisa Elridge (I think that's her) has a video tutorial where she uses it on a girl with acne and the results are incredible.  And it's really that good.  I usually apply it with a BeautyBlender or the UD foundation brush.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> I am getting box version 1! Â Click to make the picture bigger. Â Has anyone else ever thought that the best boxes get sent out super early? Â Mine hasn't even shipped yet. Â But...I have had worse boxes. Â I hope that I like thebalm product and I hope the hair product isn't a sample pack. Â I already have the sugergoop serum, so that will go in my trade list. Â


 If your box hasn't shipped yet how do you know what your getting? My box page hasn't updated yet, but I have shipping number.


----------



## Meeesha (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *keewee10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my box... Weight was .5150. Box contained: 



Reality based foundation in shade 3 - squat little bottle, a little bigger around than a Chapstick and just slightly taller than it is wide.
DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer.5 fl oz
Shea terra rose hips black soap 1fl oz
Staniac in beauty queen, 1.2 oz
Chapstick, of course.

Pretty happy with the box - I'm one of those crazy people who LOVES lip balm, so any time someone sends me some, I'm pretty much a happy girl... And I was hoping for the soap and I love primers and DDF products so, hooray
This is my box as well!  Super excited to try EVERYTHING. 

Two awesome boxes in a row now . . . I think my profile tweakage has finally worked!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 10, 2013)

> I am getting box version 1! Â Click to make the picture bigger. Â Has anyone else ever thought that the best boxes get sent out super early? Â Mine hasn't even shipped yet. Â But...I have had worse boxes. Â I hope that I like thebalm product and I hope the hair product isn't a sample pack. Â I already have the sugergoop serum, so that will go in my trade list. Â


 Box 1 has the Klorane shampoo so I think you are getting a different box. When your box page updates, the default number is 1. But that's not the actual version number.


----------



## cmello (Oct 10, 2013)

getting box 32. super excited for the benefit fakeup!!

Benefit Fakeup Buy

Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit Buy POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer Buy ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock Buy Liz Earle Pure Muslin Cloths


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

So both my boxes have clicky trucks now! Yay! But neither shipping page or box page are updated. Boo. Hopefully the box pages will update later today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what color POP Aqua Lacquer's they are sending out?

They're sending out at least 2 different colors from what I have seen so far, Flowering Fuchsia and Floating Rose.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

> man; i'm so jealous of all you ladies getting the Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polishâ„¢ Hot Cloth Cleanser Starter Kit ... that was the one thing i really wanted.... it looks like you can buy the 1oz sample and cloth for 9.00 on their website... but the big 3.3 is only $24 with 2 clothes on bb...Â  may have to use my points. http://us.lizearle.com/cleanse-tone-moisturise/cleanse-and-polish-hot-cloth-cleanser.html?what-size


 I had this in my cart ready to purchase (along with the travel size of the skin tonic)..went to checkout and saw the $7.50 charge for shipping...no thank you! SO happy I was able to arrange a trade for the Liz Earle! With all the people getting it, I'm sure you'll be able to find someone to trade with! Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my Sage and Fasten rollerball sets.   I really like Common Sense, Honest, and Character.  Aware is not for me.






I got a second one for my sister for Christmas. Not bad for $2!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sometimes I think if an item that is counted as two items like the cloth and cleanser this month we should be able to review both items and not just review it once. If it counts as two individual items then why not be able to review them seperately
EXACTLY! Either it is one item or it is two items. But if BB wants to have their cake and eat it too, that ticks me off. However, since my page updated, I can click on 2 things in relation to the Liz Earle. So, maybe they did the right thing this month? I haven't read further than your post to see if people have figured things out for sure. But you hit the nail on the head with the way you put it!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just checked my account and I am getting the balm staniac, evologie stay clear cream?, beauty protector protect&amp;shampoo and protect&amp;condition, and chapstick hydration lock.

I don't know about the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner, anyone know if they are any good? I'm pretty much only excited for the balm staniac and the chapstick because I will actually use those. I have no idea what the evologie stay clear cream is, I guess I should read about it lol


----------



## epsteincouture (Oct 10, 2013)

I just received box #32 and I'm super stoked!!! On a side note, I finally saved 400 points and splurged in the shop so I can  get the Amika travel size dryer





CANT WAIT TO RECEIVE THIS!!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

FINALLY got tracking info, but my box page hasn't updated. Hurry up BB I want to peek!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just checked my account and I am getting the balm staniac, evologie stay clear cream?, beauty protector protect&amp;shampoo and protect&amp;condition, and chapstick hydration lock.

I don't know about the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner, anyone know if they are any good? I'm pretty much only excited for the balm staniac and the chapstick because I will actually use those. I have no idea what the evologie stay clear cream is, I guess I should read about it lol

My roommate got the beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner in her last BB and she loves it.  She's buying the full size when she gets more points, and she absolutely won't let me touch it hahaha.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box version 1!  Click to make the picture bigger.  Has anyone else ever thought that the best boxes get sent out super early?  Mine hasn't even shipped yet.  But...I have had worse boxes.  I hope that I like thebalm product and I hope the hair product isn't a sample pack.  I already have the sugergoop serum, so that will go in my trade list.  





I think that's not box #1, unless the stainiac is a different color there's a high chance that's actually #3


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 10, 2013)

[@]Moonittude[/@] if you don't get the Folle de joie in your box this month or dont have any luck trading for it, i have one i can send you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a perfume sample hoarder, lol, just let me know.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got box 46 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb46 just wondering I've never had the stainiac is it full size or sample ?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2013)

> I got box 46 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb46 just wondering I've never had the stainiac is it full size or sample ?


 It's a sample, but it will last you sooo long because you use so little!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box! my weight was .6450 &amp; it's box #14





i'm actually really happy with this! ther dermablend seems amazing &amp; its full size!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 10, 2013)

Box #39:





Box #40:





Not too shabby this month, Birchbox.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Box #39:
> 
> Box #40:
> 
> Not too shabby this month, Birchbox. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the exact 2 boxes also! They were good but I was really hoping for a foundation or concealer sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box 46 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb46 just wondering I've never had the stainiac is it full size or sample ?
like @gemstone said, a little bit goes a long way! i definitely have some left of one that i got last year (but also because i don't wear bright red on my cheeks a lot, i usually reserve it for winter time).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow that is way different but tbh i like the shade you got better for autumn. More festive and fun, haha..
my thoughts exactly!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> I got my box! my weight was .6450 &amp; it's box #14
> 
> i'm actually really happy with this! ther dermablend seems amazingÂ &amp; its full size!


 Ooh my box weight is .645. Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just a heads up for anybody who may be interested in buying the Benefit Gimme Brow from BirchBox:

It lists on the sale page you get 50 extra bonus points for ordering it, no codes etc needed, just buy it.  However there is apparently a glitch and it wasn't giving the bonus points when ordered.  I messaged BB on Facebook and they told me it was a glitch, they're working on fixing it (they said they didn't know about that until I wrote to them?).

So if anybody orders it and doesn't get the points, just call them or direct message them on Facebook about it and they'll get you your bonus points right away.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They're sending out at least 2 different colors from what I have seen so far, Flowering Fuchsia and Floating Rose.
Thank You!! I got a "Flowering Fuschia" in my box today and I traded for a "Rose". With all this talk about how off the colors are from the pics online-we will see if I can wear either one!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 10, 2013)

Getting box 40: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb40

Meh!  Not too excited about Miss Jessie for my fine, thin, oily hair.  Not super excited about another lip product and I think the Liz Earle might be too oily for my skin.  blah

I would've gone for box 34.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the perfume sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Just tried on my POP Aqua lacquer. No idea what color I got now. Looked really bright in the tube but it looks like a really natural pink on. I'm glad it's not super sticky and thick (think: stila lip glaze, i absolutely despise those). and the minty-ness is very pleasant, not too much or too little. I'll probably be keeping this.

Side note: one thing I disliked about it is I noticed when I pulled out the brush, some excess product would kind of "fall" off, and I had to let it fall back into the tube before using so it wouldn't make a sticky mess on the outer edges. Just my OCD.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

> Just tried on my POP Aqua lacquer. No idea what color I got now. Looked really bright in the tube but it looks like a really natural pink on. I'm glad it's not super sticky and thickÂ (think: stila lip glaze, i absolutely despise those). and the minty-ness is very pleasant, not too much or too little. I'll probably be keeping this. Side note: one thing I disliked about it is I noticed when I pulled out the brush, some excess product would kind of "fall" off, and I had to let it fall back into the tube before using so it wouldn't make a sticky mess on the outer edges. Just my OCD.


 Haha! I do the same thing!


----------



## Steffi (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, my box page hasn't updated yet but I have a clicky truck. Tracking doesn't show any place for weight, but I see they're using Newgistics now. Box delivery can be anywhere between tomorrow and the 15th according to them.


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 10, 2013)

Really excited for my box, just sad that I'm getting it on both accounts! Oh well, I'm sure I'll be able trade all or most it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb3


----------



## Xiang (Oct 10, 2013)

My lips have been so dry this week. I think that's its way of telling me that i want my box already. Still trying to resist the urge to stop by target this week since I've been buying cosmetics right and left this month. I know if i walk in there I will come out with lip balms. I blame autumn. It puts me in a festive mood and i just want to shop. &gt;.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, my box page hasn't updated yet but I have a clicky truck. Tracking doesn't show any place for weight, but I see they're using Newgistics now. Box delivery can be anywhere between tomorrow and the 15th according to them.
I thought they shipped all monthly boxes via UPS Mail Innovations?


----------



## cari12 (Oct 10, 2013)

> Well, my box page hasn't updated yet but I have a clicky truck.Â Tracking doesn't show any place for weight, but I see they're using Newgistics now. Box delivery can be anywhere between tomorrow and the 15th according to them.


 Mine is shipping UPS MI like usual. I wonder if they are changing over?


----------



## Steffi (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought they shipped all monthly boxes via UPS Mail Innovations?
I thought so too, but it says newgistics on the clicky truck link from the site.  I haven't gotten a shipping email though.  I haven't ordered anything in a long time so I'm not expecting anything except for the box.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 10, 2013)

any idea when my box will update? it still says september and my clicky truck isn't saying anything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any idea when my box will update? it still says september and my clicky truck isn't saying anything.
has your box shipped yet? probably when it ships it will. i had one month where most people's updated on the 10th but mine hasn't, i think mine shipped a day or two later and then it updated.


----------



## missionista (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 22, and pretty happy about it. Thrilled not to be getting hair stuff or face cleanser/cloth thing.  And hooray for perfume!  Good stuff this time, even.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Oct 10, 2013)

For those who asked about the Liz Earle cloths being reusable, according to the directions, you are supposed to wash them in a 30 degrees Celsius white wash every 2-3 uses and then air-dry. (I guess maybe that's why you would want more than 1?)


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my box in the mail today, one of my favorites!  I got box 18:

Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator (pearl) full size
Dr.Brandt eye cream (foil packet)
Dr.Brandt microdermabrasion exfoliant .25 oz, about $10 value!
Folle de Joie perfume sample
Miss Jessie's conditioner (large packet, 1 oz)
and the Chap Stick
I think my box has over $35 value.

FYI, the dermablend illuminator is listed at $15 on the birchbox website, when it should actually cost $25.  It's listed as $25 on the card in my box, and on the dermablend website.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any idea when my box will update? it still says september and my clicky truck isn't saying anything.
has your box shipped yet? probably when it ships it will. i had one month where most people's updated on the 10th but mine hasn't, i think mine shipped a day or two later and then it updated.

no the shipping hasn't updated and the site still lists my september. it sucks because my friend who lives in pa got her bb on saturday last week! oh well, i'll play the waiting game.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 10, 2013)

My October box and the order I did on Monday are both still in Trenton, NJ, according to the tracking info. My box shipped UPS MI. My order is going USPS. I had my order in 2 days at the beginning of August. I'm kind of unhappy with the slowness this time.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes the Liz fearless cloths are reuseable. And iknow someone said the tried buying the Liz fearless but was going to be charged 750 in shipping. That doesn't sound right. I added it to my list today and it said ships free. Maybe they didn't have the free shipping items updated yet when you tried it.....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 10, 2013)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought OP was referring to the Liz Earle website or some other not-BB site that sold the 1oz-er for $9



> Yes the Liz fearless cloths are reuseable. And iknow someone said the tried buying the Liz fearless but was going to be charged 750 in shipping. That doesn't sound right. I added it to my list today and it said ships free. Maybe they didn't have the free shipping items updated yet when you tried it.....


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 10, 2013)

So I totally forgot it was "Birchbox Day!" until a few minutes ago. I'm getting Box #43.

It really sucks how the Liz Earle starter kit already includes muslin cloths, and they're giving me more Liz Earle muslin cloths as my fifth sample




 I haven't been keeping up with this thread so please let this be a mistake or something?? lol Edit: Or has anyone already emailed BB yet to see what they say about if this would be considered a valid duplicate item or not?


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone try their Liz face cleanser yet? like it? I think I might trade in some points to try it out if it seems people really like it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RedBadger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box in the mail today, one of my favorites!  I got box 18:

Dermablend Quick Fix Illuminator (pearl) full size
Dr.Brandt eye cream (foil packet)
Dr.Brandt microdermabrasion exfoliant .25 oz, about $10 value!
Folle de Joie perfume sample
Miss Jessie's conditioner (large packet, 1 oz)
and the Chap Stick
I think my box has over $35 value.

FYI, the dermablend illuminator is listed at $15 on the birchbox website, when it should actually cost $25.  It's listed as $25 on the card in my box, and on the dermablend website.


I am getting this box also! Excited to try the Dermablend.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 10, 2013)

> So I totally forgot it was "Birchbox Day!" until a few minutes ago. I'm getting Box #43. It really sucks how theÂ Liz Earle starter kit already includes muslin cloths, and they're giving me more Liz Earle muslin clothsÂ as my fifth sample.Â I haven't been keeping up with this thread so please let this be a mistake or something?? lol


 I think since they are counting the cloths and the Liz Earle face polish as 2 samples on the card, they have just (like 1/2 an hour ago) updated the site so we can review them as 2 samples. They're not sending extra cloths.


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think since they are counting the clothes and the Liz Earle face polish as 2 samples on the card, they have just (like 1/2 an hour ago) updated the site so we can review them as 2 samples. They're not sending extra cloths.
Wow, bummer. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

> So I totally forgot it was "Birchbox Day!" until a few minutes ago. I'm getting Box #43. It really sucks how theÂ Liz Earle starter kit already includes muslin cloths, and they're giving me more Liz Earle muslin clothsÂ as my fifth sample :icon_cry: Â I haven't been keeping up with this thread so please let this be a mistake orÂ something??Â lol Or has anyone already emailed BB yet to see what they say about if this would be considered a valid duplicate item or not?


 It says to wash the cloths every 2-3 days, so I like the thought of having extra cloths tbh. And since the majority of people don't have the starter kit, its kind of necessary to include one. Also repeating a brand has never been considered a dupe, otherwise birchbox would have screwed their system. :shrug:


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says to wash the cloths every 2-3 days, so I like the thought of having extra cloths tbh. And since the majority of people don't have the starter kit, its kind of necessary to include one. Also repeating a brand has never been considered a dupe, otherwise birchbox would have screwed their system. :shrug:

Yeah, I'm not really upset. It was more of a knee-jerk "Wait... what?!" reaction, similar to when I saw I'd be getting foot wipes a couple months back - bahahah.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Returned to my apartment after an exhausting week of work travel to my Birchbox patiently waiting for me!  I received box 23, my weight was .4850:




Chapstick - of course.  Can always use more!   Ruffian Polish in Hedge Fund - YAY! Because I just resubbed, I wasn't a member last month. I'm SUPER happy that I received this. I'm a Packers fan, so green polish is always a staple for me.   Evologie Stay Clear Cream - I always like trying new skin products, so I'm excited about this.   POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer in Flowering Fuchsia - I was very tentative about this when I saw how bright this was, but when I applied it, I actually kind of like it.  It's growing on me.  The applicator is kind of odd, but overall I will use it.   Benefit Cosmetics Fake Up - Probably the thing I'm least excited for, but will still get used.
Overall, this was a GREAT box for Birchbox to welcome me back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now to catch up on all of these posts....


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just checked my account and I am getting the balm staniac, evologie stay clear cream?, beauty protector protect&amp;shampoo and protect&amp;condition, and chapstick hydration lock.

I don't know about the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner, anyone know if they are any good? I'm pretty much only excited for the balm staniac and the chapstick because I will actually use those. I have no idea what the evologie stay clear cream is, I guess I should read about it lol
i got the shampoo and conditioner in a trade and i like it. it smells good and it's free of sulfates, parabens, etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

> Yeah, I'm not really upset. It was more of a knee-jerk "Wait... what?!" reaction, similar to when I saw I'd be getting foot wipes a couple months back - bahahah.


 I still wish I got those! Sandal season is year round where I live bahah.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I thought OP was referring to the Liz Earle website or some other not-BB site that sold the 1oz-er for $9
Yes, I was referring to the Liz Earle website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel85 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just ordered the Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish. I swear Birchbox makes more money off of my by not putting things in my box than by putting them in my bâ€‹ox. I get excited for certain items and then don't get them. So I order them almost immediately






The silver lining..... I ordered a few other things to get to $50. Now I get the free mystery sample pack and the full size Erno Laszlo Transphuser night serum gift with order. I researched it a little first...and I think full price is $195!! 



 (That doesn't seem like it can be right, but if it is...wow)

I'm only 28 and don't have much of a wrinkle problem yet...but I can be proactive...Or gift it to my mother....who I am sure would love it!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 10, 2013)

> I just ordered the Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish. I swearÂ Birchbox makes more money off of my by not putting things in my box than by putting them in my bâ€‹ox. I get excited for certain items and then don't get them. So I order them almost immediately The silver lining..... I ordered a few other things to get to $50. Now I get the free mystery sample pack and the full size Erno Laszlo Transphuser night serum gift with order. I researched it a little first...and I think full price is $195!!Â :icon_eek: Â (That doesn't seem like it can be right, but if it is...wow) I'm only 28 and don't have much of a wrinkle problem yet...but I can be proactive...Or gift it to my mother....who I am sure would love it!


 The cheapest I saw the serum online was $125 for the same size as the free one! I added it to an order today with the mystery pack and hai dryer. I don't need it but for free I will take it.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask 

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070


----------



## kayglass (Oct 10, 2013)

Received box 40 today and love it! This is only my second month and I've been very happy with BB.


----------



## jt0303 (Oct 10, 2013)

New here...just figuring out how to post. I'm set to get box 13  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hoping for 15 or 40. This is my 4th box and the first one where there isn't at least 1 item I want to try.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish. I swear Birchbox makes more money off of my by not putting things in my box than by putting them in my bâ€‹ox. I get excited for certain items and then don't get them. So I order them almost immediately





The silver lining..... I ordered a few other things to get to $50. Now I get the free mystery sample pack and the full size Erno Laszlo Transphuser night serum gift with order. I researched it a little first...and I think full price is $195!! 



 (That doesn't seem like it can be right, but if it is...wow)

I'm only 28 and don't have much of a wrinkle problem yet...but I can be proactive...Or gift it to my mother....who I am sure would love it!
Ahhh I saw your post and may or may not have immediately done the same thing.  I'm getting 2 dupe boxes this month, but all the products are ones I will use/like(crossing my fingers) so rather than try and trade for the Liz Earle and then buy full size I just bit the bullet.

Curse you MUT!!!! 



  Ok just kidding but seriously birchbox makes WAY to much money off of me.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2013)

I am getting box 43! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products!  Can't wait to see what color I get and try it!

I love lip products!  Seriously.  I have photo evidence.  When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I'm getting box 14 I really didn't want this box because of the powder. I just threw away a powder I have. Really this was my most disliked box. I was hoping for black soap and benefit hair conditioner Whaaaa.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm getting box 14 I really didn't want this box because of the powder. I just threw away a powder I have. Really this was my most disliked box. I was hoping for black soap and benefit hair conditioner Whaaaa.
If there is anything you want from Box #4 even more than 1 item I'll trade for the powder, that was my most hopeful that I missed this month!


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 10, 2013)

I think Birchbox is punking me this month. I have two accounts and I am getting the Miss Jessies Creme de la Creme Conditioner in both my boxes. Need I mention that my hair is stick straight and superfine? It is the antithesis of the curlygirl hair Miss Jessies is designed for!


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> I think Birchbox is punking me this month. I have two accounts and I am getting the Miss Jessies Creme de la Creme Conditioner in both my boxes. Need I mention that my hair is stick straight and superfine? It is the antithesis of the curlygirl hair Miss Jessies is designed for!


 I think the miss Jessie's condition is for any hair type.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 10, 2013)

> If there is anything you want from Box #4 even more than 1 item I'll trade for the powder, that was my most hopeful that I missed this month!


 Thanks for the offer but I wanted to try a perfume, the black soap, a lip gloss, benefit 12 leave in condition.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just tried on my POP Aqua lacquer. No idea what color I got now. Looked really bright in the tube but it looks like a really natural pink on. I'm glad it's not super sticky and thick (think: stila lip glaze, i absolutely despise those). and the minty-ness is very pleasant, not too much or too little. I'll probably be keeping this.

Side note: one thing I disliked about it is I noticed when I pulled out the brush, some excess product would kind of "fall" off, and I had to let it fall back into the tube before using so it wouldn't make a sticky mess on the outer edges. Just my OCD.
Totally agree with you on Stila Lip Glaze.  I cannot stand the texture.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 43! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products!  Can't wait to see what color I get and try it!

I love lip products!  Seriously.  I have photo evidence.  When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!





Woah...... O.O


----------



## natashaia (Oct 10, 2013)

I am new and I have a question. I have a ton of nail polishes from the last year that i dont use. is it possible for me to put them up for a swap? Where would i post?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally agree with you on Stila Lip Glaze.  I cannot stand the texture. 
the one time i put it on i almost went crazy. my hair kept getting stuck to my lips and then getting lip glaze all over my face. not a fun experience at all.


----------



## LizGeary (Oct 10, 2013)

I got box 35..kinda iffy about how I feel about it. I'm a new subscriber so I think maybe they just threw some random stuff at me..Did anybody feel like that at first? Also..I STILL didnt get an email about tracking! Did anybody else have that problem?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 10, 2013)

Woo! I managed to get all three of the samples I really wanted this month!! 

Pop Aqua Lacquer, Muslin Cloth, and the Fake up. 

the rest I am meh about. I keep reviewing the shampoo and conditioners positively, so I feel like these boxes are pretty well tailored to me. off to instagram to search for pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got the shampoo and conditioner in a trade and i like it. it smells good and it's free of sulfates, parabens, etc.
Ooooo, I love Evologie products - they smell a little 'earthy' at first, but they are great!


----------



## Grau (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box super early. Yay for that! The major disappointment is that my Dr. Brandt exfoliant had no product in the tube. Did that happen to anyone else??? I really wanted to try that too.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 43! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products!  Can't wait to see what color I get and try it!

I love lip products!  Seriously.  I have photo evidence.  When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!






I may have just as many... 

 



Spoiler







Bin 1: Lipsticks/tints/pencils

Bin 2: Glosses and Balms

Bin 3: Blush/Bronzer/Highlighter

And I have another 2 other 3 drawer sets for Face and Eyes... and so... much... more..... I love makeup.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2013)

Oooh so pretty!  I wish we lived closer!   I want to come to your house and drool over your lippie stash!

My BB has not moved.  But it has only been 2 days!  I am impatient!  As long as it gets here before I go out of town I will be happy!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may have just as many... 

 



Spoiler







Bin 1: Lipsticks/tints/pencils

Bin 2: Glosses and Balms

Bin 3: Blush/Bronzer/Highlighter

And I have another 2 other 3 drawer sets for Face and Eyes... and so... much... more..... I love makeup.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 10, 2013)

So, it turns out my tracking number wasn't for my October Birchbox, but the "head of the class" box I ordered for my girls. My account says my box is "pending" so I guess that means it hasn't even shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Meanwhile, the head of the class box came, but the nailpolish broke during shipping and made a big mess all over everything. I called CS but they were closed, so I emailed them, and included a picture. Is Birchbox good with CS? I hope they can make this right. They were sad little pandas.


----------



## PrincessPuff (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1. i love it except for the chapstick


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, it turns out my tracking number wasn't for my October Birchbox, but the "head of the class" box I ordered for my girls. My account says my box is "pending" so I guess that means it hasn't even shipped yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Meanwhile, the head of the class box came, but the nailpolish broke during shipping and made a big mess all over everything. I called CS but they were closed, so I emailed them, and included a picture. Is Birchbox good with CS? I hope they can make this right. They were sad little pandas.
Your birchbox will always say pending because of the monthly auto renew


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh so pretty!  I wish we lived closer!   I want to come to your house and drool over your lippie stash!

My BB has not moved.  But it has only been 2 days!  I am impatient!  As long as it gets here before I go out of town I will be happy!

LoL Instead we are quite literally on opposite ends of the US. But yes I would totally invite you over and we can play Pick Up (Lip)Sticks! Jk since I don't really know how to play that game. It looks like we have similar lippies in our collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starr5747 (Oct 10, 2013)

Question to all that have the 2 box subscription. I am thinking about getting a second box for myself. How do you go about that?? Do you gift it to yourself and place all of your info? I want to make sure I do it right..lol


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2013)

That's cause great minds think alike!  And I am sure we both have fabulous taste too!  I need to re photo my stash as I have reorganized it (and it has grown!  Darn, Sephora Gimme More Lip set and L'Oreal Le laquerous and le matte)!  If you ever make it out to Southern CA, let me know and we can meet up!  Hahaha

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
That's cause great minds think alike!  And I am sure we both have fabulous taste too!  I need to re photo my stash as I have reorganized it (and it has grown!  Darn, Sephora Gimme More Lip set and L'Oreal Le laquerous and le matte)!  If you ever make it out to Southern CA, let me know and we can meet up!  Hahaha
I dunno whats going on with the quote button but it's not really working... lol

DEAL! I don't know what cities are considered Southern CA, but if you make it out to Northern VA (or DC) we should meet. Why haven't they done an MUT conference?? I would go.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question to all that have the 2 box subscription. I am thinking about getting a second box for myself. How do you go about that?? Do you gift it to yourself and place all of your info? I want to make sure I do it right..lol
I think most people create a second account. 

I thought about doing it (with a second yearly on the second... glamlatine15 makes a one year only 94$), but then I thought to myself, "That's spending nearly two hundred dollars in a year on samples alone.... no thanks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think most people create a second account. 

I thought about doing it (with a second yearly on the second... glamlatine15 makes a one year only 94$), but then I thought to myself, "That's spending nearly two hundred dollars in a year on samples alone.... no thanks.
Did it once and got a box that was literally *all* dupes of items I had gotten in the past year. I honestly think I've been a member of birchbox too long to have fun with a second account, so I immediately cancelled it BAHAH.


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 10, 2013)

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.



That's it...LOOK AT THAT ADORABLE FACE! You are totally invited to all of our parties from this point forward.

oh, uhm,and,,,it's BYOB   LOL


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dunno whats going on with the quote button but it's not really working... lol
I've noticed that it seems like if the person you're quoting puts their response before something they are quoting, your reply won't have their quote.

As for the Pop Beauty glosses, do the cards indicate the shade shades?  I'm trying to figure out whether they are sending colors randomly or if all of the box 40s (for example) will have the same color.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed that it seems like if the person you're quoting puts their response before something they are quoting, your reply won't have their quote.

As for the Pop Beauty glosses, do the cards indicate the shade shades?  I'm trying to figure out whether they are sending colors randomly or if all of the box 40s (for example) will have the same color.
nope, not on the card. the name is on the back of the tube on the top, even though i'm utterly convinced mine is totally wrong.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.



you are so cute!!! mine said floating rose on the back but i think this picture  confirms that it's totally wrong. yours looks more like a natural pink, mine looks somewhat natural, but is definitely brighter.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe it is a "choose your own adventure" lip gloss!  I am getting one in my box 43 and will post color name and description of how it looks on, when I get it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you are so cute!!! mine said floating rose on the back but i think this picture  confirms that it's totally wrong. yours looks more like a natural pink, mine looks somewhat natural, but is definitely brighter.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nope, not on the card. the name is on the back of the tube on the top, even though i'm utterly convinced mine is totally wrong.


----------



## avonleabelle (Oct 10, 2013)

My page hasn't updated yet? The September item are still showing. Come on Birchbox I want to know what I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.




I got the glosses too!





Top: Flowering Fuchsia 

Bottom: Floating Rose (has sparkles) 





I'm wearing Flowering Fuchsia. They're very sheer, a bit slick feeling and minty. I think I would wear this over lipsticks when I need a glossy finish. It reminds me of the Anastasia Hydrafull (sp?) gloss except I think the Anastasia is sticky... I think. But it has the same plastic paddle applicator. 

I pulled my hoodie up bc my hair... is a hot mess lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it is a "choose your own adventure" lip gloss!  I am getting one in my box 43 and will post color name and description of how it looks on, when I get it!

hah! you're on to something there. i would totally be down with a "choose your own adventure" themed birchbox.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2013)

Ugh that is the worst!  I have had that happen to me a couple times!  Hope it updates soon! And that your box is all you hope it will be!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My page hasn't updated yet? The September item are still showing. Come on Birchbox I want to know what I'm getting.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.



LOVE your glasses!  They look great on you. Lip gloss looks good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooo, I love Evologie products - they smell a little 'earthy' at first, but they are great!
oh i thought someone was talking about beauty protector stuff. whoops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 10, 2013)

> That's it...LOOK AT THAT ADORABLE FACE! You are totally invited to all of our parties from this point forward. oh, uhm,and,,,it's BYOBÂ Â  LOL


 I'm two beers in soooooo yeah, you know I'm down for that!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask 

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070

is that box 20? if so what color was the concealer?


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 11, 2013)

> LOVE your glasses!Â  They look great on you. Lip gloss looks good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I have a bunch of different glasses. Most are from zennioptical, which is super cheap. I think I paid $13 for these --- WITH prescription lenses!!


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 11, 2013)

> you are so cute!!! mine said floating rose on the back but i think this pictureÂ Â confirms that it's totally wrong. yours looks more like a natural pink, mine looks somewhat natural, but is definitely brighter.


 It's a nice pink. I usually wear something brighter but I like this because it has some flecks of shimmer in it.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I have a bunch of different glasses. Most are from zennioptical, which is super cheap. I think I paid $13 for these --- WITH prescription lenses!!
Thank you so much for showing me this. I can't wait to grab my prescription and order everything ever from here. LOL


----------



## xoxcel6 (Oct 11, 2013)

If anyone else has a box weight of .44, can you tell me what it is????  My page has yet to upload.  ):


----------



## astrick1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have not received my tracking email yet and my box has not updated on Birchbox.com so I decided to go and see if I had a clicky truck and I do. But have I missed something? My box was shipped with usps. Is everyones box being shipped usps?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not received my tracking email yet and my box has not updated on Birchbox.com so I decided to go and see if I had a clicky truck and I do. But have I missed something? My box was shipped with usps. Is everyones box being shipped usps?








one of my subs has tracking with usps while the other one is still under ups mi. interesting.


----------



## arendish (Oct 11, 2013)

I have been away from the world of Birchbox for a year and decided to re-sub. I forgot how much fun it is to anticipate. I'm getting Box 1, which I'm really happy about, because I love nail polish and wasn't subbed last month. I'm also 9 months pregnant, so I'm actually excited about the shampoo and conditioner samples. If I make it to Tuesday they are going to my hospital bag. It's also arriving on my birthday, so a little extra treat for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been away from the world of Birchbox for a year and decided to re-sub. I forgot how much fun it is to anticipate. I'm getting Box 1, which I'm really happy about, because I love nail polish and wasn't subbed last month. I'm also 9 months pregnant, so I'm actually excited about the shampoo and conditioner samples. If I make it to Tuesday they are going to my hospital bag. It's also arriving on my birthday, so a little extra treat for me.




yay! congrats on the baby! wishing you a safe delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not received my tracking email yet and my box has not updated on Birchbox.com so I decided to go and see if I had a clicky truck and I do. But have I missed something? My box was shipped with usps. Is everyones box being shipped usps?








It is not straight USPS it is Newgistics.

Mine shipped UPSMI but has not updated. I don't have a shipping notice just a clicky truck.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's a nice pink. I usually wear something brighter but I like this because it has some flecks of shimmer in it.
It definitely suits you!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a mighty fine collection you have there.  I'll get there someday.  How do you know where to get what lippie?  Is there any system to the madness?  I kind of categorize all of mine and I still can't seem to know what I have when I do my makeup.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 43! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products!  Can't wait to see what color I get and try it!

I love lip products!  Seriously.  I have photo evidence.  When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is not straight USPS it is Newgistics.

Mine shipped UPSMI but has not updated. I don't have a shipping notice just a clicky truck.
oh no not newgistics again. i thought they got rid of them a while ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine is a highly techincally organizational system!  (just kidding by the way!)  I have them divided into one drawer-things that are in a tube.  This includes chap sticks, crayons etc.  2nd drawer is things that have a wand, 3rd drawer is lipstick only.  I now have them in Glossyboxes in an Ikea Alex organizer and it is much easier.   One of these days when my husband is not home and my OCD/organizational urge hits I am going to make a list (maybe a google doc) that has all of them listed.  

I am excited to add 2 more to my collection! Mwahahahaha

Quote:

Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
That's a mighty fine collection you have there.  I'll get there someday.  How do you know where to get what lippie?  Is there any system to the madness?  I kind of categorize all of mine and I still can't seem to know what I have when I do my makeup.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 11, 2013)

Still no box update... Finally got a tracking number but that has not updated with shipping info yet...


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is a highly techincally organizational system!  (just kidding by the way!)  I have them divided into one drawer-things that are in a tube.  This includes chap sticks, crayons etc.  2nd drawer is things that have a wand, 3rd drawer is lipstick only.  I now have them in Glossyboxes in an Ikea Alex organizer and it is much easier.   One of these days when my husband is not home and my OCD/organizational urge hits I am going to make a list (maybe a google doc) that has all of them listed.  

I am excited to add 2 more to my collection! Mwahahahaha

I want to get Give Me Some More Lip from Sephora... ughhh the addiction.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 11, 2013)

Haha, do it!  It is so worth it!  It is so pretty I do not want to disturb them, at the same time, want to wear them all!  I am going to try and share them as stocking stuffers and Christmas presents (Secret Santa is coming up soon!)  My current object of lust is the OCC mini lip tars, the OCC 12 set that comes out 10/22 and the Benefit Advent calendar.  I need a second job to support my addiction!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to get Give Me Some More Lip from Sephora... ughhh the addiction.


----------



## singinggal2002 (Oct 11, 2013)

My box is posted. It is almost a complete bust. I wish I did not look...

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE]

Coastal ScentsÂ® Neutral Mirage Palette Set

dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant

POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer

â€‹ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been away from the world of Birchbox for a year and decided to re-sub. I forgot how much fun it is to anticipate. I'm getting Box 1, which I'm really happy about, because I love nail polish and wasn't subbed last month. I'm also 9 months pregnant, so I'm actually excited about the shampoo and conditioner samples. If I make it to Tuesday they are going to my hospital bag. It's also arriving on my birthday, so a little extra treat for me.






Congratulations on your busy, busy time!  But box 1 doesn't have nail polish.  It has:

Pop Beauty lipgloss Klorane shampoo Liz Earle cleanser &amp; cloth Chapstick
If your url looks like this:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

Then you're looking at the wrong url.  Everyone has that exact same url every single month.  It never changes.  Scroll down to the Box History section and hover over or click on the box image there.  It should look like this with a different number at the end:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1

That "different number at the end" is your actual box number.

Quote: Originally Posted by *singinggal2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is posted. It is almost a complete bust. I wish I did not look...

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE]

Coastal ScentsÂ® Neutral Mirage Palette Set

dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant

POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer

â€‹ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock
I'm getting that exact same box, and I'm thrilled!  At least that's as long as I don't get that second item in a shade I already have.  Then I'll just be merely very happy.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 11, 2013)

Meaganola, where do you see the box history section? Is that in a menu or is it something on a page?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 11, 2013)

to the right of the Birchbox logo is a tab called Box.  Hover over it, click womens.  It will bring up your box.  Scroll down past the box photo until you see the box history.  The first one should be October (assuming your page updated already) Click on October 2013 and it will redirect to what box you got.  Mine goes to https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Showing I got Box #43.

Hope that helps!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meaganola, where do you see the box history section? Is that in a menu or is it something on a page?


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am finally getting to sample Stainiac!  Yay!  I'm actually getting two, in different boxes of course.

Last month's box was so amazing that I picked up another sub under my husband's E-mail.  I kept the second one through this month because it is my Birthday month.  But that box looks to contain two items I got in last month's box (Beauty Protect shampoo and conditioner).  And one of the items in the boxes, the Chapstick is obviously going to be in both boxes.  So there is only one item in the second box that is going to be unique to me.  Those who have multiple boxes, do you find you get a lot of duplicates?  I know a lot of you do trading, too.  But I was hoping to get two vastly different boxes like last month.  Still, I think BB is improving so much here lately!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *singinggal2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is posted. It is almost a complete bust. I wish I did not look...

Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Pillow Soft Curls[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE]

Coastal ScentsÂ® Neutral Mirage Palette Set

dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant

POP Beauty Aqua Lacquer

â€‹ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock
haha! that's my box too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  to the right of the Birchbox logo is a tab called Box.  Hover over it, click womens.  It will bring up your box.  Scroll down past the box photo until you see the box history.  The first one should be October (assuming your page updated already) Click on October 2013 and it will redirect to what box you got.  Mine goes to https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Showing I got Box #43.

Hope that helps!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meaganola, where do you see the box history section? Is that in a menu or is it something on a page?
Ahh thank you â€“ I guess I have to wait for my page to update; mine still says September.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *epsteincouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received box #32 and I'm super stoked!!! On a side note, I finally saved 400 points and splurged in the shop so I can  get the Amika travel size dryer





CANT WAIT TO RECEIVE THIS!!
Nice haul!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I totally forgot it was "Birchbox Day!" until a few minutes ago. I'm getting Box #43.
I always call it Birchbox Day too! It's like a holiday every month for me! I think this should also go into the MUT BB lexicon.

Birchbox Day

Birchbox Law

Clicky Truck

Punishment Box


----------



## Steffi (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *astrick1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not received my tracking email yet and my box has not updated on Birchbox.com so I decided to go and see if I had a clicky truck and I do. But have I missed something? My box was shipped with usps. Is everyones box being shipped usps?








 
This is what my tracking page looks like!  Maybe they're slowly shifting over to Newgistics?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 11, 2013)

> I am finally getting to sample Stainiac! Â Yay! Â I'm actually getting two, in different boxes of course. Last month's box was so amazing that I picked up another sub under my husband's E-mail. Â I kept the second one through this month because it is my Birthday month. Â But that box looks to contain two items I got in last month's box (Beauty Protect shampoo and conditioner). Â And one of the items in the boxes, the Chapstick is obviously going to be in both boxes. Â So there is only one item in the second box that is going to be unique to me. Â Those who have multiple boxes, do you find you get a lot of duplicates? Â I know a lot of you do trading, too. Â But I was hoping to get two vastly different boxes like last month. Â Still, I think BB is improving so much here lately!


 I have changed my profile around enough that I am getting completely different items in each of my boxes (different ages, trendy on one and classic on another, etc.). I have never had more than one overlap product in a month (usually whatever is being sampled, although I even received different nail polish colors).


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070

Im getting that box in my main account I am ore excited about if after seeing your pics.


----------



## Steffi (Oct 11, 2013)

YAY my box page finally updates!  Sadly, I'm more excited about my BB than I am about ipsy this month.  Usually it's the other way around.

Getting box 1:   Pop Beauty Aqua Lacquer (no clue which color since the box photo's just a generic one right now) Klorane Shampoo Chapstick (yawn.  I don't care for Chapstick.  I'm an EOS girl). Liz Earle cleanser and cloth.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 11, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb47 I thought I was getting box 14 because of the weight but I'm actually getting 47


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 43! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products!  Can't wait to see what color I get and try it!

I love lip products!  Seriously.  I have photo evidence.  When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!





Love it! Now I don't feel that bad about my hoarding of lip products.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine finally updated and I'm getting box 7. It doesn't contain anything I was hoping to get, but I'll probably end up loving most of the stuff in there.


----------



## KayEss (Oct 11, 2013)

So my box finally loaded and I am so bummed! I think it is _actually_ box 1 for once. Pop Beauty Lip Gloss...I hate lip gloss!! Hate! Especially right now...I seem to be getting it everywhere! Klorane Shampoo...hopefully this is a generous size, but meh. Klorane dry shampoo would be way more appealing to me. Chapstick...meh. It's lip balm. I have probably 10+ already. Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish...this is the ONE thing I am remotely excited about. I do have a Clarisonic, though, so even this underwhelms me. Boo! I think this is my least favorite box yet. It is also my thirteenth box. I am sure that is why. Birchbox Law #827, box #13 sucks! I wanted the Dermablend, Staniac, Fake Up...and I got none of them. Oh, well. There's always next month!


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello ladies I'm new to the forum and gotta say love reading everyone's post and getting on all the spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure what my box number is but my box contained

DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum

theBalm Stainiac

12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair TreatmentKaruna Clarifying Treatment Mask

ChapStick Hydration Lock


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 11, 2013)

> I am getting box 43!Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43 Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products! Â Can't wait to see what color I get and try it! I love lip products! Â Seriously. Â I have photo evidence. Â When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Goo Hoarding! Not for the faint of heart! Oh and Doggie photo bomb





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Goo Hoarding! Not for the faint of heart! Oh and Doggie photo bomb



I see you Hurraw lip balm! I love it. My favorite is the ayruvedic one that has eucalyptus and ginger. I have six of them. I think your collection looks big, because it is so well organized. Most of us have our stuff spread all over our homes and purses, so it just looks like we have less.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
YES! I want those OCC minis sooooo badly!! I'm waiting until I can get lucky and get free shipping in the Beauty Fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 11, 2013)

Awww man...not getting the Liz Earle in either of my boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 43! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43

Apparently word is out to Birchbox that I have mad goo hoarding skills and needed 2 lip products!  Can't wait to see what color I get and try it!

I love lip products!  Seriously.  I have photo evidence.  When the first episode of Hoarders Makeup Edition Airs I could be the featured one!






I may have just as many... 

 



Spoiler







Bin 1: Lipsticks/tints/pencils

Bin 2: Glosses and Balms

Bin 3: Blush/Bronzer/Highlighter

And I have another 2 other 3 drawer sets for Face and Eyes... and so... much... more..... I love makeup.


 Nice stash!


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi!

I'm new here, but I'm a recent Birchbox subscriber. I was wondering how you guys can figure out which box you're getting? Thanks!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 11, 2013)

My box pages finally updated! I'm getting dupes of 34: -DDF Pore minimizer -Atelier Orange Sanguine cologne -theBalm Staniac -Sarahpotempa The Half Up -Chapstick I'm excited for everything, so dupe boxes isn't too bad!


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 11, 2013)

@LaStupenda when your signed onto the site click on box then womens sub and it will show what you're getting in your box


----------



## LaStupenda (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

Boxes updated! I'm glad they are totally different (besides the Chapstick of course) but I'm only getting a couple things I really wanted to try. Box 47



Box 36


----------



## ohdahlia (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 30 and am really pleased! I've had really bad luck with BBs in the past, and only re-subbed  last month. Maybe this is a sign of things to come? I wasn't interested in the

Liz Earle
because I use a Clarisonic. Products below (if you're interested!). Really glad that the freebie item is not treated as my fourth product.



Spoiler





 DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum 448 $85.00 Ships Free


 

 theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac 4371 $17.00 Ships Free
More Options Available 

 12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment 421 $19.00 Ships Free


 Karuna Clarifying Treatment Mask $28.00 Ships Free



 ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock 7 $0.00


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think the reason BB is using Newgistics because the Lara exfloiator set probably weigh heaviest. Finally the box contents released a day late. Overall I'm pleased with both of my boxes. Will give Chapstick to my hubby and/OR give a gift/trade. This is BOX #1 from my original acct this one is being shipped with Newgistics so no weigh info?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















This is Box #7 being shipped with USPS! Weigh .4600


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am thrilled to get that hair thing that rolls up.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies I'm new to the forum and gotta say love reading everyone's post and getting on all the spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure what my box number is but my box contained

DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum

theBalm Stainiac

12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair TreatmentKaruna Clarifying Treatment Mask

ChapStick Hydration Lock
Welcome! That's a pretty decent box!


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 11, 2013)

EDITED: ADDED TWO miSSING PHOTOS in spoilers.



> I think the reason BB is using Newgistics because the Lara exfloiator set probably weigh heaviest. Finally the box contents released a day late. Overall I'm pleased with both of my boxes. Will give Chapstick to my hubby and/OR give a gift/trade. This is BOX #1 from my original acct this one is being shipped with Newgistics so no weigh info?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is Box #7 being shipped with USPS! Weigh .4600


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am thrilled to get that hair thing that rolls up.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question to all that have the 2 box subscription. I am thinking about getting a second box for myself. How do you go about that?? Do you gift it to yourself and place all of your info? I want to make sure I do it right..lol
I gifted both of my subscriptions to myself. I didn't change too much on the profile just used my hubbys birthday instead of mine.


----------



## Cate88 (Oct 11, 2013)

I wish Birchbox would put more make-up in their boxes. That's what I subscribe to them for. I can never use the skin or hair products. I bleach my hair and if I don't use this one shampoo, my hair dies. I also have very very very oily skin, so a lot of moisturizers just bother my skin.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.



That's a great color on you!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box 40. I wasn't super excited about it but I ended up loving it. Here's the POP lacquer in the floating rose.




I got the glosses too!





Top: Flowering Fuchsia

Bottom: Floating Rose (has sparkles)





I'm wearing Flowering Fuchsia. They're very sheer, a bit slick feeling and minty. I think I would wear this over lipsticks when I need a glossy finish. It reminds me of the Anastasia Hydrafull (sp?) gloss except I think the Anastasia is sticky... I think. But it has the same plastic paddle applicator.

I pulled my hoodie up bc my hair... is a hot mess lol

So jealous I didnt get the glosses because I hoard  lip glosses there's about 15 in my purse right now lol. I like how flowering fuschia looks on you very natural. On and I love your poster, so sad house is gone.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2013)

I signed up with Birchbox at the last minute but it never fails to get a lipstick/lipgloss in EVERY single box lol.

May: Cargo lipgloss

June: Mireness glossy kiss

July: ModelCo lipstick 

August: Stila stay all day lipstick 

September: Elizabeth Arden lipgloss

October: POP Lacquer 

I tend to never get any of the other makeup floating around like thebalm blush or the bh cosmetics eyeshadow palette or the mally mascara. 

But regardless of the POP this month, the rest of my box looks promising  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Oct 11, 2013)

> I wish Birchbox would put more make-up in their boxes. That's what I subscribe to them for. I can never use the skin or hair products. I bleach my hair and if I don't use this one shampoo, my hair dies. I also have very very very oily skin, so a lot of moisturizers just bother my skin.


 Ipsy may be more your style then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it is a "choose your own adventure" lip gloss!  I am getting one in my box 43 and will post color name and description of how it looks on, when I get it!

hah! you're on to something there. i would totally be down with a "choose your own adventure" themed birchbox.

Me too!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask 

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070

is that box 20? if so what color was the concealer?

Yep. I got the shade 'deep' which matches my profile.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070

Im getting that box in my main account I am ore excited about if after seeing your pics.

I wasn't excited about it until I saw my box in person. I was afraid of getting shampoo/conditioner packets but the bottles are 1.7 fl oz each.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES! I want those OCC minis sooooo badly!! I'm waiting until I can get lucky and get free shipping in the Beauty Fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I MUST know about this...I'm about to get my first ever lip tar in a trade!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

My box finally updated! Box 30 with a weight of .6150

Super glad I'm getting the stainiac and the 12hair... been looking for a cheaper alternative to my current blow dry routine that still protects from the heat. Excited to try to masks because I do have spot problems with acne, and the ddf pore minimizer.... don't need the wrinkle aspect but the minimizing part I am excited to try.
This is the first birchbox I've actually loved. Woohoo!


----------



## LindaD (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
YES! I want those OCC minis sooooo badly!! I'm waiting until I can get lucky and get free shipping in the Beauty Fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The free shipping code is the same for anyone who wins: BFS104CB (I think only the 10% code is unique).


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The free shipping code is the same for anyone who wins: BFS104CB (I think only the 10% code is unique).
Sephora has something called Flash now too.... I don't know if it was invite only, but for only 10 bucks, you get a whole year of free two day shipping.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I see you Hurraw lip balm! I love it. My favorite is the ayruvedic one that has eucalyptus and ginger. I have six of them. I think your collection looks big, because it is so well organized. Most of us have our stuff spread all over our homes and purses, so it just looks like we have less.
Ohh, thank you for mentioning this brand.  I hadn't heard of it, and I just looked it up.  I think I'll be ordering!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask 

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070


Questions: How do you like the shampoo/conditioner scent? And is there only one mask? I'm getting a similar box, so I'm curious to know about these two things. I'm also trying to make myself more excited to get them, haha.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Questions: How do you like the shampoo/conditioner scent? And is there only one mask? I'm getting a similar box, so I'm curious to know about these two things. I'm also trying to make myself more excited to get them, haha. 
There's only one Karuna mask but the set is so expensive each mask is worth $7 SO BB can probably justify only sending you one


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box pages finally updated! I'm getting dupes of 34:

-DDF Pore minimizer
-Atelier Orange Sanguine cologne
-theBalm Staniac
-Sarahpotempa The Half Up
-Chapstick

I'm excited for everything, so dupe boxes isn't too bad!
Getting same box!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been away from the world of Birchbox for a year and decided to re-sub. I forgot how much fun it is to anticipate. I'm getting Box 1, which I'm really happy about, because I love nail polish and wasn't subbed last month. I'm also 9 months pregnant, so I'm actually excited about the shampoo and conditioner samples. If I make it to Tuesday they are going to my hospital bag. It's also arriving on my birthday, so a little extra treat for me.




Congrats! Hope you have a safe and easy delivery.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sephora has something called Flash now too.... I don't know if it was invite only, but for only 10 bucks, you get a whole year of free two day shipping.

It's $25 and it has been invite only since they rolled out the program during the summer. I know a lot of people who want it, but can't join because Sephora is being so exclusive (for no reason!) about the sign-up.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JayneDoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello ladies I'm new to the forum and gotta say love reading everyone's post and getting on all the spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not sure what my box number is but my box contained

DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum

theBalm Stainiac

12 Benefits Instant Healthy Hair TreatmentKaruna Clarifying Treatment Mask

ChapStick Hydration Lock
Welcome!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a quick question. Has anyone ever placed an order with BB then received your package and it was someone else's items/invoice? This happened to me yesterday. I'm hoping they'll send the correct items soon but I'm a little nervous because I had ordered the Sage + Fasten Rollerball set and I know that it ended up selling out. What will they do if they don't have it in stock?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's $25 and it has been invite only since they rolled out the program during the summer. I know a lot of people who want it, but can't join because Sephora is being so exclusive (for no reason!) about the sign-up.
Mine was $10 ($5 after a giftcard I had for Sephora), I suspect they sent it to me to get me to do more frequent orders. I only order few and far between.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box a few days early!

  



I got:

Bain de Terre Macadamia Oil Nourishing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Benefit Fake Up (in the correct color, thank you BB!)

Karuna Clarifying Mask 

Chapstick

The amount of product in the Fake Up is ridiculously small...




I got everything that I wanted to try. The weight was .7070


Questions: How do you like the shampoo/conditioner scent? And is there only one mask? I'm getting a similar box, so I'm curious to know about these two things. I'm also trying to make myself more excited to get them, haha. 

The shampoo and conditioner kinda smells like Coconut. There is only one mask.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's only one Karuna mask but the set is so expensive each mask is worth $7 SO BB can probably justify only sending you one

Oh, I'm not complaining about the quantity or anything. Just was curious to know how many there'd be. One is fine. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The shampoo and conditioner kinda smells like Coconut. There is only one mask.

Okay. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stingsting (Oct 11, 2013)

I am really impressed by Birchbox's CS right now. I ordered a $9 illume candle with points, and when it arrived the oils in the candle had leaked into the box, causing minor staining on the candle's decorative paper label. I emailed them just to let them know that their packaging method wasn't 100% ideal for the product, but said I didn't need a replacement or anything like that (especially since the pretty labels of my scented candles get oily and waxy with use anyway).
The rep sent me 100 points to say sorry for my trouble! This amazes me. Free candle! I'm considering a second sub now because I'm kind of in love with this company.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> It's $25 and it has been invite only since they rolled out the program during the summer. I know a lot of people who want it, but can't join because Sephora is being so exclusive (for no reason!) about the sign-up.


 I never got an invite. I called and asked if I could sign up, and they did. $25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> worth it, I have to spend $350 by the end of next year for Rouge shipping. Another great thing, for $5 you can upgrade your orders to 1 day shipping.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was $10 ($5 after a giftcard I had for Sephora), I suspect they sent it to me to get me to do more frequent orders. I only order few and far between.   

You got a discounted price then!

I signed up, but asked for a refund when I became Rouge. Now I'm wishing I had kept it in the event that my Rouge status goes away end of next year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You got a discounted price then!

I signed up, but asked for a refund when I became Rouge. Now I'm wishing I had kept it in the event that my Rouge status goes away end of next year. 
Wow!  Since they ship from Maryland (I think) I get my orders next day.  It was worth the $5 investment.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

> I never got an invite. I called and asked if I could sign up, and they did. $25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> worth it, I have to spend $350 by the end of next year for Rouge shipping. Another great thing, for $5 you can upgrade your orders to 1 day shipping.


 I've been VIB for ages and still can't get flash. Sephora doesn't like me for some reason. Perhaps it is bc I asked one SA for a sample one time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> I've been VIB for ages and still can't get flash. Sephora doesn't like me for some reason. Perhaps it is bc I asked one SA for a sample one time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you tried giving them a call? I hear the best time to is on the weekends. I just mentioned I had requested an invite to the program and if there was anyway I could get pushed through. The CS lady was very helpful and signed me right up!


----------



## Xiang (Oct 11, 2013)

My two boxes for October. One of them is already out for delivery. The other won't arrive till next week. Between the two, I'll have loads of fun stuff to try. Can't wait!!

I'm getting box 41 for my main account (account with bath &amp; body, fragrance, makeup, skincare, Classic, hair: Black) and box 40 for my second account (account with makeup only, Trendy, hair: red).

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb41

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb40


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow!  Since they ship from Maryland (I think) I get my orders next day.  It was worth the $5 investment.  






It really is. I hesitated at first when I got the sign-up email, but free shipping is a HUGE perk. The timing doesn't really matter to me. I live in NYC, so my Sephora orders arrive within two days after I get tracking. Now that I have free shipping, I don't know how I managed without it. No more scrolling through the sales and travel size sections for things I don't want or need to meet the $50 minimum!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, do it!  It is so worth it!  It is so pretty I do not want to disturb them, at the same time, want to wear them all!  I am going to try and share them as stocking stuffers and Christmas presents (Secret Santa is coming up soon!)  My current object of lust is the OCC mini lip tars, the OCC 12 set that comes out 10/22 and the Benefit Advent calendar.  I need a second job to support my addiction!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to get Give Me Some More Lip from Sephora... ughhh the addiction.
Where can I see a preview of the lip tar set?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where can I see a preview of the lip tar set?
Temptalia has details on both sets!  There's a 4-pack ($20, out now) and a 12-pack ($58, out the 22nd) with completely different colors.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2013)

> I think the reason BB is using Newgistics because the Lara exfloiator set probably weigh heaviest. Finally the box contents released a day late. Overall I'm pleased with both of my boxes. Will give Chapstick to my hubby and/OR give a gift/trade. This is BOX #1 from my original acct this one is being shipped with Newgistics so no weigh info?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is Box #7 being shipped with USPS! Weigh .4600


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am thrilled to get that hair thing that rolls up.

















This makes sense to me, as you can only ship packages weighing less than 1 lb with upsmi


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 11, 2013)

So I finally was able to see what my box is, and I like what I'm getting ! Has anyone received Klorane Shampoo with Desert Date in their box or have tried it before? 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been VIB for ages and still can't get flash. Sephora doesn't like me for some reason. Perhaps it is bc I asked one SA for a sample one time





Have you tried giving them a call? I hear the best time to is on the weekends. I just mentioned I had requested an invite to the program and if there was anyway I could get pushed through. The CS lady was very helpful and signed me right up! This. I called and they gave me flash at the $10 rate even though I never got an invite.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This. I called and they gave me flash at the $10 rate even though I never got an invite.
Thanks Will give it a try! As soon as I'm finished with my popsugar rice krispie treat...


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 11, 2013)

> This. I called and they gave me flash at the $10 rate even though I never got an invite.


 I think It highly depends where you live too, I have yet to see anyone in California get in (let me know otherwise pleaseeee lol, I need hope) Haven't had any updates on shipping since the 6th, and it's not showing up on usps either, it's estimated to arrive tomorrow and that probably won't happen sadly, although I've only had it be right once. I don't want to wait till Monday or Tuesday ;-)


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm excited I'm getting box 43 with the liz earle, alison raffaele foundation, pop lipgloss and chapstick! I am really glad I'm getting 2 makeup items and I really wanted the liz earle... I was ready to buy it with my points, but now I'll actually get to try it in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alisong (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haven't had any updates on shipping since the 6th, and it's not showing up on usps either, it's estimated to arrive tomorrow and that probably won't happen sadly, although I've only had it be right once. I don't want to wait till Monday or Tuesday ;-)
I think your box and my box must be on the same stupid truck (I live near Berkeley). I doubt I will get mine tomorrow, it hasn't even arrived in CA yet. I think it goes to San Leandro, then gets handed off to USPS.

Of course, I ordered something separately from Birchbox, and it happened to get shipped on the same day as my box, but through USPS. That one arrived yesterday.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box twins! I absolutely love my box this month, and I FINALLY got a perfume sample. I know most of you hate them but I love trying different fragrances, that's the first thing I do when I walk into Sephora or a Duty Free shop at any airport terminal. And BINGO - 6 items to review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really super happy this month.
I don't even want to try the Liz Earle set because its so damn cute. I did try the perfume and loved it!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep. I got the shade 'deep' which matches my profile.

I wasn't excited about it until I saw my box in person. I was afraid of getting shampoo/conditioner packets but the bottles are 1.7 fl oz each.
oh interesting. I have medium set to my profile so im curious what mine will be. Im pretty sure med is too light, but deep is way too dark. so im hoping to get medium because i can still use that...


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep. I got the shade 'deep' which matches my profile.

I wasn't excited about it until I saw my box in person. I was afraid of getting shampoo/conditioner packets but the bottles are 1.7 fl oz each.
oh interesting. I have medium set to my profile so im curious what mine will be. Im pretty sure med is too light, but deep is way too dark. so im hoping to get medium because i can still use that...

I have "Medium-Dark" selected on my profile and I received Deep (in my opinion it's more of a medium-dark shade). It's a really good match though.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think It highly depends where you live too, I have yet to see anyone in California get in (let me know otherwise pleaseeee lol, I need hope)

Haven't had any updates on shipping since the 6th, and it's not showing up on usps either, it's estimated to arrive tomorrow and that probably won't happen sadly, although I've only had it be right once. I don't want to wait till Monday or Tuesday ;-)
I'm from California. I got in. I got it for 10$ without any sort of coupon/gift card.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's $25 and it has been invite only since they rolled out the program during the summer. I know a lot of people who want it, but can't join because Sephora is being so exclusive (for no reason!) about the sign-up.
I got it for 10$ so I guess I'm lucky. =oP That was what the invite said and advertised for me and despite them saying it was for a limited time, I waited a month before signing up and it was still available.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> This. I called and they gave me flash at the $10 rate even though I never got an invite.


 Woohoo! That's awesome!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I finally was able to see what my box is, and I like what I'm getting ! Has anyone received Klorane Shampoo with Desert Date in their box or have tried it before? 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1
No, but I can tell you dates smell absolutely amazing! I really wanted that shampoo.

I was just in Palm Springs with my mom, and the date is sort of their "official fruit"

We went to the spa and got date body scrubs, date oil massages and date facials. I was officially in love with dates after that.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm excited I'm getting box 43 with the liz earle, alison raffaele foundation, pop lipgloss and chapstick! I am really glad I'm getting 2 makeup items and I really wanted the liz earle... I was ready to buy it with my points, but now I'll actually get to try it in my box!





I totally agree with the Liz Earle! I was going to do the same thing, but so happy to see this coming my way. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, but I can tell you dates smell absolutely amazing! I really wanted that shampoo.

I was just in Palm Springs with my mom, and the date is sort of their "official fruit"

We went to the spa and got date body scrubs, date oil massages and date facials. I was officially in love with dates after that. 
Ausome thanks! I can't wait to give this a try. I love dates too, I make skillet cookies with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have "Medium-Dark" selected on my profile and I received Deep (in my opinion it's more of a medium-dark shade). It's a really good match though.
hmm interesting. hopefully it will work for me!


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I might be in the minority of liking the Fakeup--I have really dry skin and try to be really good about moisturizing around my eyes (they are starting to get crepe papery with age).  I do have dark circles and while they don't provide 100% coverage, I actually like it better that way, I have never found a way to 100% cover them and not look overly made up.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 11, 2013)

> I think your box and my box must be on the same stupid truck (I live near Berkeley). I doubt I will get mine tomorrow, it hasn't even arrived in CA yet. I think it goes to San Leandro, then gets handed off to USPS. Of course, I ordered something separately from Birchbox, and it happened to get shipped on the same day as my box, but through USPS. That one arrived yesterday.Â


 Neighbors! Mine just updated in San Leandro finally so hopefully we both get it tomorrow


> I'm from California. I got in. I got it for 10$ without any sort of coupon/gift card.Â


 Thank you! So there is hope...interesting


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum but wanted to chime in. My box is due tomorrow and it's number 23 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb23

Weight is .4900

I'm actually looking forward to trying the Fakeup, POP lacquer, and I can always use more nail polish. I'm really relieved to only be getting one skincare product as I've already got a great routine. I subscribed to BB last year for about 6 months and got a little tired because I kept getting skin care. My skin is way too sensitive to be putting random stuff on it.

I got Stainiac in my box last year and although I didn't use it often enough to warrant buying full size I still thought it was awesome for cheek staining.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, I'd like some cheese with my whine--

I've had a "Your box has shipped" email since Monday and a clicky truck, but NO shipping info on UPS.com or USPS.com.  I want my BB!


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be in the minority of liking the Fakeup--I have really dry skin and try to be really good about moisturizing around my eyes (they are starting to get crepe papery with age).  I do have dark circles and while they don't provide 100% coverage, I actually like it better that way, I have never found a way to 100% cover them and not look overly made up. 
I bought Fakeup right after it was released, and I use it every day! I have heavy dark circles, and I completely agree with you, that there is almost no way to get them gone 100% without looking like I'm wearing a TON of makeup, and Fakeup does an amazing job for me!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I'd like some cheese with my whine--

I've had a "Your box has shipped" email since Monday and a clicky truck, but NO shipping info on UPS.com or USPS.com.  I want my BB! 
Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number. 
I have the tracking #, but there's no shipping info avail.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number. 
I'm on the same boat as you, I thought they forgot about me!


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 11, 2013)

This is my first month with birchbox.  I'm not sure when to expect notification or a thing that says what will be in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 11, 2013)

> Yep. I got the shade 'deep' which matches my profile. I wasn't excited about it until I saw my box in person. I was afraid of getting shampoo/conditioner packets but the bottles are 1.7 fl oz each.


 I'm glad the shampoo and conditioner are a decent size. I'm getting those too.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number. 
Me too!  Doesn't really bother me, but it does seem weird aka "different than usual."


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 18. Kinda sad I'm not getting the Liz Earle, but really excited about the dermablend illuminator! And the folle de joie perfume--finally I get to smell it! yay!!

Strangely I haven't been getting the "you're box has shipped" emails for the past few months. I am, however, getting *multiple* "Your cart misses you" emails.


----------



## alisong (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Neighbors! Mine just updated in San Leandro finally so hopefully we both get it tomorrow
Thank you! So there is hope...interesting
I just saw that too! Not that I have been refreshing manically or anything...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rouxroux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 18. Kinda sad I'm not getting the Liz Earle, but really excited about the dermablend illuminator!* And the folle de joie perfume--finally I get to smell it! yay!!*

Strangely I haven't been getting the "you're box has shipped" emails for the past few months. I am, however, getting *multiple* "Your cart misses you" emails.

I really enjoyed the perfume, not sweet or musky, just right IMO. For me, getting a perfume for the first time in like 6-7 months is refreshing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to the forum but wanted to chime in. My box is due tomorrow and it's number 23 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb23

Weight is .4900

I'm actually looking forward to trying the Fakeup, POP lacquer, and I can always use more nail polish. I'm really relieved to only be getting one skincare product as I've already got a great routine. I subscribed to BB last year for about 6 months and got a little tired because I kept getting skin care. My skin is way too sensitive to be putting random stuff on it.

I got Stainiac in my box last year and although I didn't use it often enough to warrant buying full size I still thought it was awesome for cheek staining.
Welcome to the forum CuriouslyAmanda! I hope you enjoy Makeuptalk and your box!


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 11, 2013)

This is what I'm getting! Super excited!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome to the forum CuriouslyAmanda! I hope you enjoy Makeuptalk and your box! 



 
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 11, 2013)

@CuriouslyAmanda I love your picture.  Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CuriouslyAmanda I love your picture.  Beautiful!!!!!!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My birchbox baby is here! I'm really excited to dig in and try all these items. I don't know if I'll end up liking them all, but it's just nice to not feel like my box is dominated by hair products.



Spoiler








 twinsies! Good thing the Liz Earl is a deluxe sample size. I haven't seen my boxes for a month now since I am out of the country. This one's I'm also looking forward to!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 11, 2013)

> I am finally getting to sample Stainiac! Â Yay! Â I'm actually getting two, in different boxes of course. Last month's box was so amazing that I picked up another sub under my husband's E-mail. Â I kept the second one through this month because it is my Birthday month. Â But that box looks to contain two items I got in last month's box (Beauty Protect shampoo and conditioner). Â And one of the items in the boxes, the Chapstick is obviously going to be in both boxes. Â So there is only one item in the second box that is going to be unique to me. Â Those who have multiple boxes, do you find you get a lot of duplicates? Â I know a lot of you do trading, too. Â But I was hoping to get two vastly different boxes like last month. Â Still, I think BB is improving so much here lately!


 I've had 2 boxes for 4 months now and have never had dupe products in both boxes in a particular month. (Unless it's like the Chapstick where every box gets one). I just made my profiles vastly different. Particularly income and age. I'm very happy with my 2 subs ðŸ˜„ Now I hope I just didn't jinx myself!!


----------



## angienharry (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally caught up on this thread......Now to begin catching up over on the ipsy thread ðŸ™€


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Awww man...not getting the Liz Earle in either of my boxes.


 Me neither. So I used my points to buy it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone else go to review the Chapstick and there's no box to type what you think of the sample? I filled out all the little dropdown boxes and got my 10 points, but I had review-typing boxes when I reviewed the perfume and the other samples, eventhough I chose Have Not Tried Sample because they're up for trade. I would have said "WTF, Birchbox? I did not subscribe to get F-ing Chapstick!"


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is what I'm getting! Super excited!!
You are so lucky!  Trying not to be jealous....I will be fine as long as I like my stainiac shade.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else go to review the Chapstick and there's no box to type what you think of the sample? I filled out all the little dropdown boxes and got my 10 points, but I had review-typing boxes when I reviewed the perfume and the other samples, eventhough I chose Have Not Tried Sample because they're up for trade. I would have said "WTF, Birchbox? I did not subscribe to get F-ing Chapstick!"
I think those free-form boxes are only for items that they sell in their store.  They're under the "Public Product Review" section (which I never fill out) and not the "Product Feedback" section.  They're not actually selling the Chapstick in their store.  They used to have a free-form box in the feedback section but removed it a while ago when they revamped something (can't remember what) on the site.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2013)

> > Anyone else go to review the Chapstick and there's no box to type what you think of the sample? I filled out all the little dropdown boxes and got my 10 points, but I had review-typing boxes when I reviewed the perfume and the other samples, eventhough I chose Have Not Tried Sample because they're up for trade. I would have said "WTF, Birchbox? I did not subscribe to get F-ing Chapstick!"
> 
> 
> I think those free-form boxes are only for items that they have in their store. Â They're under the "Public Product Review" section (which I never fill out) and not the "Product Feedback" section. Â They're not actually selling the Chapstick in their store. Â They used to have a free-form box in the feedback section but removed it a while ago when they revamped something (can't remember what) on the site.


 There's 7 reviews posted for the Chapstick. 1 even says she got it in her October Birchbox. I really wanted to write my own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 11, 2013)

omg i am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

11 Oct 2013 13:27    Package undeliverable. Contact sender    LIVONIA, MI 11 Oct 2013 08:23    Package out for post office delivery    LIVONIA, MI 11 Oct 2013 08:13    Package Sorted by local post office    LIVONIA, MI 11 Oct 2013 04:30    Received by the local post office    LIVONIA, MI 09 Oct 2013 08:03    Shipment Info Received by Post Office    DETROIT, MI   i dont get it...  both boxes out for delivery today and only received one....


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on the same boat as you, I thought they forgot about me!
Me too...I just checked, and I although my box is only an hour away, it will be Tuesday before it arrives due to the holiday.  Nothing wrong with the 14th though!  I was starting to worry I wouldn't be getting one this month before you mentioned the truck.  ty!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 11, 2013)

My box has been "received by post office" an hour away for 4 days now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I'd like some cheese with my whine--

I've had a "Your box has shipped" email since Monday and a clicky truck, but NO shipping info on UPS.com or USPS.com.  I want my BB! 
Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number. 
I'm on the same boat as you, I thought they forgot about me!


My truck went clicky 2 days ago. Tonight, I finally received a shipping email. That has been the case with all 3 of my boxes this month. I think BB is holding back the shipping emails a couple of days to allow time for our boxes to start moving through the system.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I might be in the minority of liking the Fakeup--I have really dry skin and try to be really good about moisturizing around my eyes (they are starting to get crepe papery with age).  I do have dark circles and while they don't provide 100% coverage, I actually like it better that way, I have never found a way to 100% cover them and not look overly made up. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought Fakeup right after it was released, and I use it every day! I have heavy dark circles, and I completely agree with you, that there is almost no way to get them gone 100% without looking like I'm wearing a TON of makeup, and Fakeup does an amazing job for me!
I have really dark circles and use the Bobbi Brown Corrector and Concealer and they work really well. You correct first and then conceal so you use a tiny bit of each product. I also use an watts up in a pinch if I am out and have to look presentable, just a swipe where it is darkest area and blend in and it brightens everything up.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 11, 2013)

> My box has been "received by post office" an hour away for 4 days now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bummer


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else go to review the Chapstick and there's no box to type what you think of the sample? I filled out all the little dropdown boxes and got my 10 points, but I had review-typing boxes when I reviewed the perfume and the other samples, eventhough I chose Have Not Tried Sample because they're up for trade. I would have said "WTF, Birchbox? I did not subscribe to get F-ing Chapstick!"

They specifically said that the Chapstick isn't taking the place of the samples you already get. In our Birchboxes, we get 4-5 samples. Take whatever other samples you got as your actual Birchbox, and this one as literally just a free extra that they threw in.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES! I want those OCC minis sooooo badly!! I'm waiting until I can get lucky and get free shipping in the Beauty Fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I used my 10% off code for the Superstars Sephora Favorites set. I think it is the best non-fragrance Sephora Favorites they've ever put out! Got it today and &lt;3 it. My only concern is that my lash extension from Too Faced (step 2 in the white tube) seems to be completely dry. I doubt it is supposed to be that way, but as I've never tried it, I don't know for sure.

Oh, and I kind of want the lip tar minis too, but I'm not so sure about all 4 colors. I'm thinking of getting the lip tar with matching polish combo instead, when I can decide which to try first and get enough money for it, that is.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

> > Anyone else go to review the Chapstick and there's no box to type what you think of the sample? I filled out all the little dropdown boxes and got my 10 points, but I had review-typing boxes when I reviewed the perfume and the other samples, eventhough I chose Have Not Tried Sample because they're up for trade. I would have said "WTF, Birchbox? I did not subscribe to get F-ing Chapstick!"
> 
> 
> They specifically said that the Chapstick isn't taking the place of the samples you already get. In our Birchboxes, we get 4-5 samples. Take whatever other samples you got as your actual Birchbox, and this one as literally just a free extra that they threw in.


 Totally not the point of what I was saying. My point is that Chapstick is not a high-end beauty sample and that I should be able to post my opinion of it in a product review on the Birchbox website. Everybody should, whether they like the Chapstick, or like receiving $3.99 drugstore samples in their box or they hate it. I mean, I got points for the review, so obviously it didn't take the place of another sample. When I looked at the reviews, not all of them were happy with the Chapstick, but at least all 7 of them got to post express their views, whereas it looks like nobody else can. I feel gypped because I'm used to actually posting a review, not just filling out a few dropdown boxes for a sample. I know Birchbox filters reviews as well, but to totally stop us from typing our opinion of a sample that we do get points for reviewing is kind of strange in my Birchbox experience. I've never had a reviewable sample before where there was nowhere to type what I thought of the product. Anybody know what happened? Did they get a flood of angry reviews and decide filtering them was too much trouble so they shut off the Share Your Opinion feature?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There's 7 reviews posted for the Chapstick. 1 even says she got it in her October Birchbox. I really wanted to write my own.





I did a written review for the Chapstick. I just did the review the first time to get the 10 points. The next day, I clicked to review again and got nothing but a box to write in since I'd already collected my points. I really wanted to say something about it since I am on the lookout for a nighttime moisturizer, but this one wasn't it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a written review for the Chapstick. I just did the review the first time to get the 10 points. The next day, I clicked to review again and got nothing but a box to write in since I'd already collected my points. I really wanted to say something about it since I am on the lookout for a nighttime moisturizer, but this one wasn't it.
Ok...so I just went back to look and my review isn't posted, but it did let me write and submit it. I wonder if I didn't click a box to let them publish it or something? Oh well. No biggie to me.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

> > There's 7 reviews posted for the Chapstick. 1 even says she got it in her October Birchbox. I really wanted to write my own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I did a written review for the Chapstick. I just did the review the first time to get the 10 points. The next day, I clicked to review again and got nothing but a box to write in since I'd already collected my points. I really wanted to say something about it since I am on the lookout for a nighttime moisturizer, but this one wasn't it.


 I haven't tried the sample, just to be honest here, and I was just reviewing it for points, but for me it was just click here, click here, click here, and no place to type my review, which I find frustrating because saying it's a cheap drugstore item and not a high-end sample like I expect from Birchbox is technically a review.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else go to review the Chapstick and there's no box to type what you think of the sample? I filled out all the little dropdown boxes and got my 10 points, but I had review-typing boxes when I reviewed the perfume and the other samples, eventhough I chose Have Not Tried Sample because they're up for trade. I would have said "WTF, Birchbox? I did not subscribe to get F-ing Chapstick!"

They specifically said that the Chapstick isn't taking the place of the samples you already get. In our Birchboxes, we get 4-5 samples. Take whatever other samples you got as your actual Birchbox, and this one as literally just a free extra that they threw in. 
Totally not the point of what I was saying. My point is that Chapstick is not a high-end beauty sample and that I should be able to post my opinion of it in a product review on the Birchbox website. Everybody should, whether they like the Chapstick, or like receiving $3.99 drugstore samples in their box or they hate it. I mean, I got points for the review, so obviously it didn't take the place of another sample. When I looked at the reviews, not all of them were happy with the Chapstick, but at least all 7 of them got to post express their views, whereas it looks like nobody else can. I feel gypped because I'm used to actually posting a review, not just filling out a few dropdown boxes for a sample. I know Birchbox filters reviews as well, but to totally stop us from typing our opinion of a sample that we do get points for reviewing is kind of strange in my Birchbox experience. I've never had a reviewable sample before where there was nowhere to type what I thought of the product. Anybody know what happened? Did they get a flood of angry reviews and decide filtering them was too much trouble so they shut off the Share Your Opinion feature? 
1. Go to where you read the reviews 

2. Click "Write a review".

3. Write a review.

4. Click "Submit a review". Voila! 




 

Not sure why they removed it from the product feedback page but you can still write a review.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*Totally not the point of what I was saying. My point is that Chapstick is not a high-end beauty sample and that I should be able to post my opinion of it in a product review on the Birchbox website.* Everybody should, whether they like the Chapstick, or like receiving $3.99 drugstore samples in their box or they hate it. I mean, I got points for the review, so obviously it didn't take the place of another sample. When I looked at the reviews, not all of them were happy with the Chapstick, but at least all 7 of them got to post express their views, whereas it looks like nobody else can. I feel gypped because I'm used to actually posting a review, not just filling out a few dropdown boxes for a sample. I know Birchbox filters reviews as well, but to totally stop us from typing our opinion of a sample that we do get points for reviewing is kind of strange in my Birchbox experience. I've never had a reviewable sample before where there was nowhere to type what I thought of the product. Anybody know what happened? Did they get a flood of angry reviews and decide filtering them was too much trouble so they shut off the Share Your Opinion feature?
The point of "birchbox finds" is to share "non-high end products" with us.

Anyway, the option to write a full review is available on my page, I already did the points review, and I went back and was able to do the regular review for the web page. Also it takes up to 72 hours for reviews to be posted.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't tried the sample, just to be honest here, and I was just reviewing it for points, but for me it was just click here, click here, click here, and no place to type my review, which I find frustrating because saying it's a cheap drugstore item and not a high-end sample like I expect from Birchbox is technically a review.
If you haven't tried the sample why are you wanting to review it on the products page...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â
> ...


 Lol. Good to know. I will give it a go. Maybe my "WTF, Birchbox? I did not sunscribe to get Chapstick!" will get past their filtering and actually get posted. 'cause I gotta say, I've got some totally unexpected samples in the past, but nothing as shocking as Chapstick.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Totally not the point of what I was saying. My point is that Chapstick is not a high-end beauty sample and that I should be able to post my opinion of it in a product review on the Birchbox website. Everybody should, whether they like the Chapstick, or like receiving $3.99 drugstore samples in their box or they hate it. I mean, I got points for the review, so obviously it didn't take the place of another sample. When I looked at the reviews, not all of them were happy with the Chapstick, but at least all 7 of them got to post express their views, whereas it looks like nobody else can. I feel gypped because I'm used to actually posting a review, not just filling out a few dropdown boxes for a sample. I know Birchbox filters reviews as well, but to totally stop us from typing our opinion of a sample that we do get points for reviewing is kind of strange in my Birchbox experience. I've never had a reviewable sample before where there was nowhere to type what I thought of the product. Anybody know what happened? Did they get a flood of angry reviews and decide filtering them was too much trouble so they shut off the Share Your Opinion feature?

Well, you said that you were going to ask why they'd send you Chapstick, which is not a review of the product itself. It's a review of Birchbox and the brands they send. They literally could have just not included the sample at all and given you a box with four products. That would still have been equivalent to your average Birchbox. If you had been only sent three products and the Chapstick made the fourth, then I'd understand, kinda. But this is a product that could have been completely excluded and still met the Birchbox sample amount standard.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

> Lol. Good to know. I will give it a go. Maybe my "WTF, Birchbox? I did not sunscribe to get Chapstick!" will get past their filtering and actually get posted. 'cause I gotta say, I've got some totally unexpected samples in the past, but nothing as shocking as Chapstick.


 I don't think Chapstick is anywhere near as bad as a pen or a patterned ziploc bag in the Pantheon of Crap BB Finds.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think Chapstick is anywhere near as bad as a pen or a patterned ziploc bag in the Pantheon of Crap BB Finds.
lol that pen gets such a bad rep but i actually went out and bought a pack of them recently because i liked the look (i think i just have an affinity of things that are simple and white, i blame apple). plus i just use pens a lot so it was w/e for me.

i literally never used the ziploc bag though. i should come up with a creative use for it.

also those headphones they sent out that one time? i gave them a good faith use and they fell apart immediately BAHAH.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think Chapstick is anywhere near as bad as a pen or a patterned ziploc bag in the Pantheon of Crap BB Finds.
lol that pen gets such a bad rep but i actually went out and bought a pack of them recently because i liked the look (i think i just have an affinity of things that are simple and white, i blame apple). plus i just use pens a lot so it was w/e for me.

i literally never used the ziploc bag though. i should come up with a creative use for it.

also those headphones they sent out that one time? i gave them a good faith use and they fell apart immediately BAHAH.


I love my purple Birchbox pen! That was literally the only thing I liked in my box that month. XD


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

I brought the pen with me to work, and because the ink is the brightest turquoise, it makes me feel like I'm 13 and writing in my diary instead of just jotting down notes. On the other hand, all of my other pens have disappeared due to "borrowing", yet this guy still remains, so that's something.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol that pen gets such a bad rep but i actually went out and bought a pack of them recently because i liked the look (i think i just have an affinity of things that are simple and white, i blame apple). plus i just use pens a lot so it was w/e for me.

i literally never used the ziploc bag though. i should come up with a creative use for it.

also those headphones they sent out that one time? i gave them a good faith use and they fell apart immediately BAHAH.

I loved the pen. I still have it and use it. The headphones were a bust, but I took off the little squishy parts that were attached to the ear buds themselves to use as replacements for the squishy parts on the ear buds I had before. I found that to be a pretty cool upshot. I'm also one of the few who really likes the little snacks they sometimes have. I have both the food boxes checked off on my Birchbox profile, haha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I loved the pen. I still have it and use it. The headphones were a bust, but I took off the little squishy parts that were attached to the ear buds themselves to use as replacements for the squishy parts on the ear buds I had before. I found that to be a pretty cool upshot. I'm also one of the few who really likes the little snacks they sometimes have. I have both the food boxes checked off on my Birchbox profile, haha. 
oh man i wish my squishy parts hadn't fallen off immediately. my favorite thing about those was the bright colors.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's my glorious box! 

The cleanser was just okay, I've tried way better ones, but the cloth is nice and actually works well for thorough makeup removal and mild exfoliating.

The Chapstick and the lipgloss are loaded with petrolatum, and being a chronic lip-licker I try to avoid petroleum/mineral oil in my lip products because I end up eating most of it within an hour. So yeah, two more stocking stuffers for Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I see why so many people like Folle de Joie, it's a very sophisticated fragrance that can be used throughout the whole year. Love it! I hope the bandwagon still has some space on it, because I'm squeezing in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And last but not least, Miss Jessie's conditioner is a very generous sample, despite being a foil. I think I can get three solid uses out of it and still have some left over.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 12, 2013)

I LOVE THE PEN! My favorite pen (yes I have a favorite pen) is actually Pilot Easy Touch, usually in medium because I write hard, but I like the fine tip pens for when I write in Asian (I say Asian because I took a lot of language classes in college, like Mandarin, Japanese, and I know some Korean... but I am not super amazing at these languages lol). Since the Acroball is also made by Pilot I was already kind of drawn to them (plus it is also a ball point and not a gel pen which I find too smeary). The only downside is I can't tell how much ink is in the pen (unless I take it apart) like I can with the Easy Touch. Also I think the Easy Touch can handle pressure better than the Acroball... but the Acroballs are so cute!!

I FIFO my pens... I don't like using a new pen unless I run out of ink completely in the old one. It's strange.

I can't believe I just spent all this time writing about pens.


----------



## MissTrix (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE THE PEN! My favorite pen (yes I have a favorite pen) is actually Pilot Easy Touch, usually in medium because I write hard, but I like the fine tip pens for when I write in Asian (I say Asian because I took a lot of language classes in college, like Mandarin, Japanese, and I know some Korean... but I am not super amazing at these languages lol). Since the Acroball is also made by Pilot I was already kind of drawn to them (plus it is also a ball point and not a gel pen which I find too smeary). The only downside is I can't tell how much ink is in the pen (unless I take it apart) like I can with the Easy Touch. Also I think the Easy Touch can handle pressure better than the Acroball... but the Acroballs are so cute!!

I FIFO my pens... I don't like using a new pen unless I run out of ink completely in the old one. It's strange.

I can't believe I just spent all this time writing about pens. 

I too have a favorite pen, the Pilot Dr. Grip Center of Gravity pen. I love it so much I bought spares. lol


----------



## Steffi (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I loved the pen. I still have it and use it. The headphones were a bust, but I took off the little squishy parts that were attached to the ear buds themselves to use as replacements for the squishy parts on the ear buds I had before. I found that to be a pretty cool upshot. I'm also one of the few who really likes the little snacks they sometimes have. I have both the food boxes checked off on my Birchbox profile, haha. 

I like the snacks too!  Well most of them. hahaha.
 
The pen went out one of the months I wasn't subscribed I think, so I didn't get that (I'd canceled early this year and resubbed in July I think).  The worst extra type thing for me was those stupid paper coasters I got last year.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 12, 2013)

> I LOVE THE PEN! My favorite pen (yes I have a favorite pen) is actually Pilot Easy Touch, usually in medium because I write hard, but I like the fine tip pens for when I write in Asian (I say Asian because I took a lot of language classes in college, like Mandarin, Japanese, and I know some Korean... but I am not super amazing at these languages lol). Since the Acroball is also made by Pilot I was already kind of drawn to them (plus it is also a ball point and not a gel pen which I find too smeary). The only downside is I can't tell how much ink is in the pen (unless I take it apart)Â like I can with the Easy Touch. Also I think the Easy Touch can handle pressure better than the Acroball... but the Acroballs are so cute!! I FIFO my pens... I don't like using a new pen unless I run out of ink completely in the old one. It's strange. I can't believe I just spent all this time writing about pens.Â


 My favorite pen is the RSVP. I love them, they are all I use. I have a dozen in purple and a dozen in black on my desk. I prefer medium point over fine also.


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 12, 2013)

> My favorite pen is the RSVP. I love them, they are all I use. I have a dozen in purple and a dozen in black on my desk. I prefer medium point over fine also.


 Only pen I use at work. Since they won't order them I have to go on a hunt for them and usually end up with only fine point. My supervisor won't use anything else either and I've spoiled her by keeping a stash for her.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 12, 2013)

Beht



> I LOVE THE PEN! My favorite pen (yes I have a favorite pen) is actually Pilot Easy Touch, usually in medium because I write hard, but I like the fine tip pens for when I write in Asian (I say Asian because I took a lot of language classes in college, like Mandarin, Japanese, and I know some Korean... but I am not super amazing at these languages lol). Since the Acroball is also made by Pilot I was already kind of drawn to them (plus it is also a ball point and not a gel pen which I find too smeary). The only downside is I can't tell how much ink is in the pen (unless I take it apart)Â like I can with the Easy Touch. Also I think the Easy Touch can handle pressure better than the Acroball... but the Acroballs are so cute!! I FIFO my pens... I don't like using a new pen unless I run out of ink completely in the old one. It's strange. I can't believe I just spent all this time writing about pens.Â


 easy touch are the best pens ever! The only kind I use at work!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 12, 2013)

Last month my Birchbox find was a foil of the Egyptian Magic cream.....give me Chapstick and pens anytime!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last month my Birchbox find was a foil of the Egyptian Magic cream.....give me Chapstick and pens anytime!


----------



## natashaia (Oct 12, 2013)

I just gifted myself a second sub last month, and i have been getting so many shampoo conditioners from both boxes. davines, beauty protector, the shea butter, number 4.... I love haircare, but i want the amika products/ blow out sprays etc... not more shampoo and conditioner. i wonder if they can help me orient my profile that way....


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 12, 2013)

Seriously thinking about resubbing my second account.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used my 10% off code for the Superstars Sephora Favorites set. I think it is the best non-fragrance Sephora Favorites they've ever put out! Got it today and &lt;3 it. My only concern is that my lash extension from Too Faced (step 2 in the white tube) seems to be completely dry. I doubt it is supposed to be that way, but as I've never tried it, I don't know for sure.

Oh, and I kind of want the lip tar minis too, but I'm not so sure about all 4 colors. I'm thinking of getting the lip tar with matching polish combo instead, when I can decide which to try first and get enough money for it, that is.
The amazing thing about the lip tars is that you can mix them, so if one shade isn't necessarily right for you, you can kind of play around and mix different shades to get something that's perfect for you. I'm so glad they finally came out with minis too! Those things are SOOOOO pigmented that it only takes a tiny drop of product to keep insane color, therefor making it impossible to get through an entire full-size (at least for me).


----------



## Seola (Oct 12, 2013)

Is anyone else noticing it's taking longer and longer to get their Birchboxes?  Even assuming the Columbus Day holiday - mines not scheduled to get here until the 16th.  It wasn't shipped until Friday.  Maybe I'm less worry since I have an annual and they already got my money?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Each month a day or two has been added to the time I get my box.  Removing the holiday puts it at the 15th.  Last month, I got it on the 14th and the month before the 13th.  At first, I was getting them by the 10th.

Well, I'll probably get yet another pack of face creams anyway.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  One month had nothing but tubes of facial creams/moisturizers.  None of them are of course large enough to do long enough to see if they work for most of them.  BTW, I think I've completed their collection of shampoo/conditioner packs too.  I haven't gotten makeup or perfume in months.


----------



## Wida (Oct 12, 2013)

> I used my 10% off code for the Superstars Sephora Favorites set. I think it is the best non-fragrance Sephora Favorites they've ever put out! Got it today and &lt;3 it. My only concern is that my lash extension from Too Faced (step 2 in the white tube) seems to be completely dry. I doubt it is supposed to be that way, but as I've never tried it, I don't know for sure. Oh, and I kind of want the lip tar minis too, but I'm not so sure about all 4 colors. I'm thinking of getting the lip tar with matching polish combo instead, when I can decide which to try first and get enough money for it, that is.


 The fibers are supposed to be dry. You brush them onto wet mascara and they adhere to that. Then you add another layer of mascara over the fibers. They really do give you some great lashes, but the Too Faced mascara isn't my favorite. I've started experimenting with other mascaras and the fibers as I find the Too Faced one is sticky and leaves black smudges on my brow bone and under my eyes.


----------



## katie8 (Oct 12, 2013)

got my box and I'm really happy! I got the Serious Skincare Glycolic Gommage, which I'm excited to try. Floss Gloss nail polish in Faded, which is a bluish-grey color. The foundation, which I'll try but I already have a foundation I like. I also received the karuna masks and I love trying new masks so I'm pretty happy about that, and of course the chapstick


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 12, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad BB girl today. Box#1 disappeared into a USPS black hole last Tuesday (should have been delivered Thursday) and box#2 tracking never went live. If they don't show up Tuesday, I will have to call CS. What are the odds that 2 boxes would go missing in one month?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

Tracking still says mine is in NJ. It also says that for my order, but that arrived yesterday.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 12, 2013)

My birchbox should be here today! I'm so excited! Edit: I checked the mailbox and it's here!




The perfume smells amaaaaaazing!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my box today! So unexpected but it was a nice surprise in my mailbox. Didn't think it was coming until next week! Overall pleased with the box!


----------



## JayneDoe (Oct 12, 2013)

> got my box and I'm really happy! I got the Serious Skincare Glycolic Gommage, which I'm excited to try. Floss Gloss nail polish in Faded, which is a bluish-grey color. The foundation, which I'll try but I already have a foundation I like. I also received the karuna masks and I love trying new masks so I'm pretty happy about that, and of course the chapstick


 I love trying new masks also especially paper masks. The karuna mask is amazing!! I'm definitely putting my bb points towards a box of them


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 12, 2013)

> lol that pen gets such a bad rep but i actually went out and bought a pack of them recently because i liked the look (i think i just have an affinity of things that are simple and white, i blame apple). plus i just use pens a lot so it was w/e for me. i literally never used the ziploc bag though. i should come up with a creative use for it. also those headphones they sent out that one time? i gave them a good faith use and they fell apart immediately BAHAH.


 I used the coupon they sent with the pen and bought a pack in black ink to use at work and they are my favorite pens. I gave the pink one I got in my birchbox to my 4 year old DD that loves all things pink.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> I got my box today! So unexpected but it was a nice surprise in my mailbox. Didn't think it was coming until next week! Overall pleased with the box!


 Nice products!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 12, 2013)

> On an actual on-topic note, I hate this chapstick, and I'm actually a good old-fashioned chapstick fan.


 Me too! This Chapstick feels gross and waxy to me, and it does nothing to hydrate my lips. And I usually love Chapstick.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

Can any one that got stainiac post some photos of how it looks on?


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

How are people liking the benefits fake up? I noticed there are only 3 shades??? How does it work? Is it an all over foundation, a concealer or what?


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> Can any one that got stainiac post some photos of how it looks on?


 Pleaassee


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 12, 2013)

well boo.  my box marked undeliverable yesterday really must have been that.  I was hoping beyond hope that it would show up today .... but it did not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     now to hope i can get the same box what are the odds??  maybe i should just hope i can get a box lol


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 12, 2013)

Got my box today first time trying the stainiac love it I like it better than benetint I found that the benetint dries to fast before you can rub it in.



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/214393/width/350/height/700[/img] box 46


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Completely wrong. @jkfinl has it right. "Gypped" and "jipped" come from the same place: "Those damned gypsies swindled me!" It's a stereotype, and a hurtful one at that. The fact that the spelling changed doesn't matter. They are still derogatory terms even if you aren't aware of it -- and I'm speaking as someone born and raised in the US. It still means being swindled and shortchanged, and it is still rooted in the word "gypsy." That's what is so insidious about this stuff: it becomes so commonplace that people aren't even aware where something comes from. And if someone continues to use the term after being asked nicely to stop because someone feels literal pain when it is used, I will assume that the word-user is being deliberately hurtful. The sting of the word has *not* been lost. That's a point that seems to be missed here.
Agreed, it doesn't matter if the person "using" the word thinks its ok, or if they think it means something different today. The history and stigma still stands.

Anyway. I'm being a bad moderator, having actively contributed to this discussion myself because I think its important.

We should probably keep it *on topic to the birchbox discussion *from here on out. If anyone is interested in continuing the discussion, I would be happy to move this discussion in to a topic of its own since I think it is worthwhile to be had. Or anyone who is interested can start up a new topic, it doesn't matter.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so excited to try the Stainiac (from a trade). I just tried the Benetint for the first time today. The smell made me queasy and it did not show up at all on my lips!



> Got my box today first time trying the stainiac love it I like it better than benetint I found that the benetint dries to fast befor you can rub it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

> How are people liking the benefits fake up? I noticed there are only 3 shades??? How does it work? Is it an all over foundation, a concealer or what?


 I'm not a fan. I don't think it plays nicely with my oily skin and forget finding a good shade match. The packaging is adorable although it's pretty comical how little product they give you considering the money and thought that probably went into the external trappings.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not a fan. I don't think it plays nicely with my oily skin and forget finding a good shade match. The packaging is adorable although it's pretty *comical how little product they give you* considering the money and thought that probably went into the external trappings.
benefit needs to take notes from liz earle. nice packaging and nice amount of product! i'm honestly the size of the sample alone is reason enough for me to be glad i didn't get it.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> benefit needs to take notes from liz earle. nice packaging and nice amount of product! i'm honestly the size of the sample alone is reason enough for me to be glad i didn't get it.


 I thought the packaging for the benefit fake up was really cute. Is it a one use sample?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

I was hoping it would be like Watts Up! in terms of adorableness in packaging AND amount in the sample. I was far off! That small of a sample was kinda weird considering what all went into the packaging. Meh.



> I'm not a fan. I don't think it plays nicely with my oily skin and forget finding a good shade match. The packaging is adorable although it's pretty comical how little product they give you considering the money and thought that probably went into the external trappings.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

You could get a few uses out of it, I'm sure. I think someone may have posted a pic of it further back in the thread. I would take a pic but I'm home and away from my box! It's seriously the tiniest little nub, maybe like a sixth of an inch? It seemed tiny!



> I thought the packaging for the benefit fake up was really cute. Is it a one use sample?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

> I'm so excited to try the Stainiac (from a trade). I just tried the Benetint for the first time today. The smell made me queasy and it did not show up at all on my lips!


 I lost my Benetint and don't even care enough to merely wonder where it is aside from hoping it's not under the couch staining the carpet. It just does nothing for me. My Beauty Queen Stainiac dried out over the past few months while I was in my coral lip phase, and I almost cried when I discovered it was no longer usable last week (autumn = deeper lip time for me). If you're a berry lip person, it's a great shade. (But I have far too many lip stains to be able to justify buying another one!)


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> Agreed, it doesn't matter ifÂ the person "using" the word thinks its ok, or if they think it means something different today. The history and stigma still stands. Anyway. I'm being a bad moderator, having actively contributed to this discussion myself because I think its important. We should probably keep itÂ *on topic to the birchbox discussionÂ *from here on out. If anyone is interested in continuingÂ the discussion, I would be happy to move this discussion in to a topic of its own since I think it is worthwhile to be had. Or anyone who is interested can start up a new topic, it doesn't matter.


 I agree, let's get back to MAKE UP cuz we love it!!!! Oh yeahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'd estimate 3-4 uses, which now that I'm thinking about it, isn't so bad.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh I am most definitely a berry lip kinda gal. I'm so excited! I'm really disappointed in *finally* trying Benetint. It's one of those items that I've always been curious about since when I got into make up in high school but I never bothered to actually try it until this morning.



> I lost my Benetint and don't even care enough to merely wonder where it is aside from hoping it's not under the couch staining the carpet. It just does nothing for me. My Beauty Queen Stainiac dried out over the past few months while I was in my coral lip phase, and I almost cried when I discovered it was no longer usable last week (autumn = deeper lip time for me). If you're a berry lip person, it's a great shade. (But I have far too many lip stains to be able to justify buying another one!)


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> Oh I am most definitely a berry lip kinda gal. I'm so excited! I'm really disappointed in *finally* trying Benetint. It's one of those items that I've always been curious about since when I got into make up in high school but I never bothered to actually try it until this morning.


 What's benetint?


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> Yeah, I'd estimate 3-4 uses, which now that I'm thinking about it, isn't so bad.


 Is it a foundation?


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

> Is it a foundation?


 Ok, just found out its a concealer... Answered my own question.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

> What's benetint?


 Lip and cheek stain made from roses or something and was developed when a stripped wanted something to rosy up her nips. There's a great commercial about it. Check it out on YouTube.


> Is it a foundation?


 Concealer


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 12, 2013)

> well boo. Â my box marked undeliverable yesterday really must have been that. Â I was hoping beyond hope that it would show up today .... but it did not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Â  now to hope i can get the same box what are the odds?? Â maybe i should just hope i can get a box lol


 Contact your post office with the tracking code ASAP, otherwise it will go back to BB.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2013)

> I was hoping it would be like Watts Up! in terms of adorableness in packaging AND amount in the sample. I was far off! That small of a sample was kinda weird considering what all went into the packaging. Meh.


 Yeah I have a watts up sample and I nowhere finished using it. I think it have it for almost a year now.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

I tried the Pop Beauty lip gloss, and meh. I got minty *and* lip-plumper tingles. The former is okay. The latter is annoying. And it turns out my hair is longer and more determined to get caught in my gloss than I realized. At least I didn't pay for it. I might keep it in my desk at work just for the hell of it. I definitely need to keep it *out* of my purse so I don't accidentally forget and use it while I'm running errands.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

> I tried the Pop Beauty lip gloss, and meh. I got minty *and* lip-plumper tingles. The former is okay. The latter is annoying. And it turns out my hair is longer and more determined to get caught in my gloss than I realized. At least I didn't pay for it. I might keep it in my desk at work just for the hell of it. I definitely need to keep it *out* of my purse so I don't accidentally forget and use it while I'm running errands.


 Yikes. I hate sticky glosses, but I want to try it because of the mintiness. Has anyone gotten a shade other than the rose and fuchsia in their box?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We should probably keep it *on topic to the birchbox discussion *from here on out. If anyone is interested in continuing the discussion, I would be happy to move this discussion in to a topic of its own since I think it is worthwhile to be had. Or anyone who is interested can start up a new topic, it doesn't matter.
&gt;.&lt; Sorry I was still on the last page when I started this reply so I just saw this! No more O/T

So HOW ABOUT 'EM BIRCHBOXES THIS MONTH

also, does anyone know if you get your 13th month gift/code if you started out with a gift sub? &gt;: I don't want to be a bother since I don't exactly have things on my WL right now, but if I got a 25% code I would definitely buy something...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  &gt;.&lt; Sorry I was still on the last page when I started this reply so I just saw this! No more O/T

So HOW ABOUT 'EM BIRCHBOXES THIS MONTH

also, does anyone know if you get your 13th month gift/code if you started out with a gift sub? &gt;: I don't want to be a bother since I don't exactly have things on my WL right now, but if I got a 25% code I would definitely buy something...
Thanks! It happens


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  &gt;.&lt; Sorry I was still on the last page when I started this reply so I just saw this! No more O/T

*So HOW ABOUT 'EM BIRCHBOXES THIS MONTH*

also, does anyone know if you get your 13th month gift/code if you started out with a gift sub? &gt;: I don't want to be a bother since I don't exactly have things on my WL right now, but if I got a 25% code I would definitely buy something...
You. crack. me. up


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 12, 2013)

R there any lip glosses that AREN'T sticky?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

R there any lip glosses that AREN'T sticky?
I like naked princess, it has almond oil in it so its a slight plumper and makes it smell AMAZING, and the colors are very natural looking. got a sample of it from BB last year and got a full size with points. Not sticky at all IMO.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/naked-princess-lip-gloss


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like naked princess, it has almond oil in it so its a slight plumper and makes it smell AMAZING, and the colors are very natural looking. got a sample of it from BB last year and got a full size with points. Not sticky at all IMO.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/naked-princess-lip-gloss
I second this. Naked princess also tastes amazing XD;; err if you don't eat it. Don't eat your lip gloss

I don't like lipglosses enough to shell out for the price though, but I do like this product


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not a fan. I don't think it plays nicely with my oily skin and forget finding a good shade match. The packaging is adorable although it's pretty comical how little product they give you considering the money and thought that probably went into the external trappings.
I bet you a large group of people sat around getting paid a lot of money to figure out how to make a sample that was appealing but doesn't last so long that noone buys the full-size.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 12, 2013)

> R there any lip glosses that AREN'T sticky?


 Yes. My favorite are the Marc Jacobs Lip Vinyls (super smooth) and YSL glossy stains (only slightly sticky, but the color lasts forever).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I second this. Naked princess also tastes amazing XD;; err if you don't eat it. Don't eat your lip gloss

I don't like lipglosses enough to shell out for the price though, but I do like this product
I don't think I'd use points on it now, because of how expensive it is. But after trying the sample i just HAD to have it. i was convinced they put drugs in it because as soon as i finished my sample i went and ordered more. i think my turn around time for ordering after sampling it was quicker than it was for the suki exfoliator BAHA.


----------



## JennG315 (Oct 12, 2013)

Since I fell in love with my very 1st Birchbox from last month I decided to open a 2nd account... 
*Original Account:* I'm pretty happy with this box. I had a feeling that they were going to send out the _"Liz Earle"_ *OR* _"dr. brandt" _so I was hoping I would end up with both but instead I got dr. brandt in both boxes! 



 Hopefully I can't trade one off for the Liz Earle!!!



LOL   



​ https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb27​ 
*2nd account: *



...I ended up with another Ruffian nail polish &amp; I already have the 3 colors they gave out last month so that will definitely be up for trade. The "Half up" hair accessorie I believe  they also gave those out before that will be up for trade as well.



​


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

bear with me y'all, i'm moving ALL discussion about meanings of words with negative cultural implications in to its own topic. i don't want people to continue to enter the topic, see new posts about it, and keep bringing it back up, so i'm just moving everything so discussion isn't hindered. i'll post a link when everyings ready, it's only letting me move posts one at a time for some reason so bear with me.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so jelly of everyone that already has their boxes... The 16th seems so far!

I have benetint in rose and really love it. What's the comparison to stainiac for anyone who has tried both?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

*any and all discussion about implications of words with negative cultural stereotypes will be continued in this topic*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138397/words-having-negative-culture-connotations

it's not fair for anyone who has anything to say to be silenced about it/or not have the opportunity to defend themselves, and it's not fair for BB subbers to keep reading it (even though i am quite enjoying it)

ALSO if someone has a better name for the thread just PM me, i was trying to come up with something short and descriptive really fast.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 12, 2013)

I really wanted to love the stainiac but it doesn't show up on my lips.. Maybe I'll need to add a second layer of it.


----------



## flynt (Oct 12, 2013)

So how does using the Staniac on the cheeks work if you wear face makeup?  It seems like if you put it on before foundation/BB Cream that it would get covered up but that if you put it on after that it would get muddy mixing with the face makeup?


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wanted to love the stainiac but it doesn't show up on my lips.. Maybe I'll need to add a second layer of it.
Me too.  I tried two separate times and the second time I did 3 coats and it was still barely noticeable - and it was gone by the end of the first hour.  It didn't work as a cheek stain at all.  So disappointed.  I got one in each of my two subs and I really wanted to like it!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

So not terribly on topic but figure since all of you ladies are so good at discovery and have been doing the birchbox thing for awhile, maybe one of you might have input... so I've never been great at the "girl" thing mostly because my mom never taught me and was always more of a tomboy and had other tomboy girlfriends, but something I've always been curious about...

I have really fine, thin, oily hair/scalp, though it does respond well to heat and with certain products will at least look good throughout the day on a simple blow out. But I've always heard not to wash your hair daily. But with oily hair, if I don't wash daily, it looks greasy (so I don't skip). But supposedly this is damaging. I color my hair, and wash daily (with crap shampoo to boot... because if I'm washing daily, not going to spend extra money on something that will need replacing often) and my hair is seemingly healthy. Minimal split ends, shiny, mostly soft except when the thin/fine part kicks in and it's slightly tangly, but should I be looking into ways to cut down on washing regardless? Could this potentially be damaging in the long run? Or does this just not apply to those with oily hair?

Sorry for the off topic questions, if anyone has insight, would be much appreciated!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So not terribly on topic but figure since all of you ladies are so good at discovery and have been doing the birchbox thing for awhile, maybe one of you might have input... so I've never been great at the "girl" thing mostly because my mom never taught me and was always more of a tomboy and had other tomboy girlfriends, but something I've always been curious about...

I have really fine, thin, oily hair/scalp, though it does respond well to heat and with certain products will at least look good throughout the day on a simple blow out. But I've always heard not to wash your hair daily. But with oily hair, if I don't wash daily, it looks greasy (so I don't skip). But supposedly this is damaging. I color my hair, and wash daily (with crap shampoo to boot... because if I'm washing daily, not going to spend extra money on something that will need replacing often) and my hair is seemingly healthy. Minimal split ends, shiny, mostly soft except when the thin/fine part kicks in and it's slightly tangly, but should I be looking into ways to cut down on washing regardless? Could this potentially be damaging in the long run? Or does this just not apply to those with oily hair?

Sorry for the off topic questions, if anyone has insight, would be much appreciated!
This might not be the answer you were looking for but have you looked in to dry shampooing on the days you don't wash? I was a huge skeptic at first because my hair gets super oily quickly too (it's not fine, but omg does it get oily), so I was obsessed with ALWAYS washing it. But, dry shampoo makes all the difference! Birchbox sells a few different ones too, Klorane is nice.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So not terribly on topic but figure since all of you ladies are so good at discovery and have been doing the birchbox thing for awhile, maybe one of you might have input... so I've never been great at the "girl" thing mostly because my mom never taught me and was always more of a tomboy and had other tomboy girlfriends, but something I've always been curious about...

I have really fine, thin, oily hair/scalp, though it does respond well to heat and with certain products will at least look good throughout the day on a simple blow out. But I've always heard not to wash your hair daily. But with oily hair, if I don't wash daily, it looks greasy (so I don't skip). But supposedly this is damaging. I color my hair, and wash daily (with crap shampoo to boot... because if I'm washing daily, not going to spend extra money on something that will need replacing often) and my hair is seemingly healthy. Minimal split ends, shiny, mostly soft except when the thin/fine part kicks in and it's slightly tangly, but should I be looking into ways to cut down on washing regardless? Could this potentially be damaging in the long run? Or does this just not apply to those with oily hair?

Sorry for the off topic questions, if anyone has insight, would be much appreciated!

I have the same exact problem. I still wash every other day because I don't want to completely rob my hair of moisture. Dry shampoo doesn't make my hair look or feel clean at all (and I've tried dozens of them), or, at least not clean like it would look if I had washed it. I just put my hair up on the second day and deal with having a ponytail.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might not be the answer you were looking for but have you looked in to dry shampooing on the days you don't wash? I was a huge skeptic at first because my hair gets super oily quickly too (it's not fine, but omg does it get oily), so I was obsessed with ALWAYS washing it. But, dry shampoo makes all the difference! Birchbox sells a few different ones too, Klorane is nice.
You know, I have tried it. But maybe I didn't give it a fair shot. Kind of funny when I was using it... I was living in my car for half a year during college because rent was insanely expensive, and I had to work every Sunday, but the gym I showered at wasn't open until after I had to be at work, so I would use dry shampoo. I never used a blow dryer or product afterwards because it was always done at work, so maybe it would have a better effect. It got rid of the greasiness, but it still looked really flat and lifeless. I should try that again to see....


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have the same exact problem. I still wash every other day because I don't want to completely rob my hair of moisture. Dry shampoo doesn't make my hair look or feel clean at all (and I've tried dozens of them), or, at least not clean like it would look if I had washed it. I just put my hair up on the second day and deal with having a ponytail. 
My hair is too short!! That and I do not have the head/face for updos. =o(

Out of curiosity, when you skip washing, do you rinse your hair at all with water, or do you throw it up and keep it dry?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 12, 2013)

The fake up sample is roughly 1/10th the size of the full size, not sure if the full tube is just really small, or there is more product inside the sample tube than will roll up. I want to dig in to see, but I know the sample won't last too long before I'll be able to tell anyway. Either way this might be the first time I really wanted to try a product before Birchbox sampled it (and I also managed to get it in a box)


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My hair is too short!! That and I do not have the head/face for updos. =o(

Out of curiosity, when you skip washing, do you rinse your hair at all with water, or do you throw it up and keep it dry?

I keep it dry. If it gets wet then it just feels weighed down and gross when it drys.


----------



## Wida (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anybody received the Bain de Terre products yet?  I'm curious as to what size they are - if they're bottles or packets.  Thanks


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep it dry. If it gets wet then it just feels weighed down and gross when it drys. 
Good to know... well I think on my next day off (which isn't for a week waaah) I will try dry shampoo and styling it and seeing what happens... 

Thanks for all the tips ladies. If anyone else has any feel free to chime in as well lol =o)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2013)

> Has anybody received the Bain de Terre products yet?Â  I'm curious as to what size they are - if they're bottles or packets.Â  Thanks


 The shampoo and conditioner? Huge 1.7 oz bottles. Awesome sizes. I watch too much YouTube and the ladies who do Birchbox opening videos who have gotten the Bain de Terre are very excited about the size of the samples.


----------



## coralpeonies (Oct 12, 2013)

Received my box today! I was hoping to try the stainiac but didn't get it. I did get the Ruffian nail polish in Hedge Fund which I love! Overall a good box this month


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know... well I think on my next day off (which isn't for a week waaah) I will try dry shampoo and styling it and seeing what happens... 

Thanks for all the tips ladies. If anyone else has any feel free to chime in as well lol =o)

I wish I could be more helpful, but I've just lived with the constant oil slick that is my face and hair. The oil on my face...ugh, don't get me started.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2013)

i thought that i would hate the pop beauty lipgloss but i tried it today and it feels great. this is definitely not your typical lip gloss.  i layered it over my bobbi brown sheer lip color in carolina and i received the fuchsia color (in box 1). i have enough lip products to last me a lifetime, so i won't buy it immediately.  i wish that i got the naked princess gloss last year b/c i'm very curious about that brand.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 13, 2013)

> i thought that i would hate the pop beauty lipgloss but i tried it today and it feels great. this is definitely not your typical lip gloss. Â i layered it over my bobbi brown sheer lip color in carolina and i received the fuchsia color (in box 1). i have enough lip products to last me a lifetime, so i won't buy it immediately. Â i wish that i got the naked princess gloss last year b/c i'm very curious about that brand.


 That color looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lip and cheek stain made from roses or something and was developed when a stripped wanted something to rosy up her nips. There's a great commercial about it. Check it out on YouTube.
Concealer
Oh my gosh is it weird that I want to try it on my nipples now? I feel really weird about it but I am just so curious! What a weird use!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

R there any lip glosses that AREN'T sticky?
I got a gloss from Klutchclub a few months back that is definitely not sticky. I can find it and tell you the name if you (or anyone else here) is actually looking for something like that.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So not terribly on topic but figure since all of you ladies are so good at discovery and have been doing the birchbox thing for awhile, maybe one of you might have input... so I've never been great at the "girl" thing mostly because my mom never taught me and was always more of a tomboy and had other tomboy girlfriends, but something I've always been curious about...

I have really fine, thin, oily hair/scalp, though it does respond well to heat and with certain products will at least look good throughout the day on a simple blow out. But I've always heard not to wash your hair daily. But with oily hair, if I don't wash daily, it looks greasy (so I don't skip). But supposedly this is damaging. I color my hair, and wash daily (with crap shampoo to boot... because if I'm washing daily, not going to spend extra money on something that will need replacing often) and my hair is seemingly healthy. Minimal split ends, shiny, mostly soft except when the thin/fine part kicks in and it's slightly tangly, but should I be looking into ways to cut down on washing regardless? Could this potentially be damaging in the long run? Or does this just not apply to those with oily hair?

Sorry for the off topic questions, if anyone has insight, would be much appreciated!
Your hair sounds just like mine (up until about a year ago when mine changed...PCOS and thyroid problems dried me up from the neck up, lol).  I grew up with greasy roots, that by the next morning looked like somebody poured bacon grease on my head.  I had to wash every day, and my mom wouldn't buy the "good" shampoo either.  I also had to use conditioner because my hair would tangle into a birds nest if you even looked at it the wrong way.

By the time I was a teenager working though, I took my hair care into my own hands/wallet.  I quit using products for oily or fine hair, because I realized after some experiments, that the more I "mopped up" the oiliness or dried it out with the "fine hair" stuff, the more oil my scalp produced.  I started using a moisturizing formula shampoo, with conditioner only on the ends, detangler spray on the top half...and it started to even out the oil, I could finally go two days on one hair wash.

I also had good response from brushing my hair out gently each day with a boar bristle brush.  It pulls the oil down the hair shaft, and helps with tangles too.

It is expensive, but the LuLu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage hair powder works really well, and lots of people swear by the Klorane dry shampoo.  Sprinkle/spray all over your roots, scrub in with fingers, brush out with brush..if needed "re dry" a few minutes with the hair dryer, and it'll look and feel like you just washed it.  Heat styling works well after dry shampoos too, the added texture holds the style better.

Your scalp is just like facial oil problems...they more you wash, more harsh products you use, the oilier your skin gets, to over compensate the lack of oil from washing it all away.  I usually takes a little while to get used to it/get the oil regulated, but a lot of people have good luck washing every other day (or longer for drier hair).


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So how does using the Staniac on the cheeks work if you wear face makeup?  It seems like if you put it on before foundation/BB Cream that it would get covered up but that if you put it on after that it would get muddy mixing with the face makeup?
You put it on after your foundation etc.  It doesn't really mix in with your makeup.  It is a gel that sit on top, and you're just spreading/blending the gel in on top of your makeup.  It is really light weight gel.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wanted to love the stainiac but it doesn't show up on my lips.. Maybe I'll need to add a second layer of it.
I haven't tried the stainiac shade they put in the boxes this month, but I have a full size of the "homecoming queen", which is peach.  It hardly shows up on my pale lips too, even after 3 layers.  Just makes them a tad red looking, like chapped lips, lol.  Great as a blush, although I don't know if it'd even show as a blush on tan/darker skin.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 13, 2013)

> Me too.Â  I tried two separate times and the second time I did 3 coats and it was still barely noticeable - and it was gone by the end of the first hour.Â  It didn't work as a cheek stain at all.Â  So disappointed.Â  I got one in each of my two subs and I really wanted to like it!


 Thanks, for your candid review. I wanted to try it too, but didn't get a sample.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 13, 2013)

> The fake up sample isÂ roughly 1/10th the size of the full size, not sure if the full tubeÂ is just really small, or there is more product inside the sampleÂ tube than will roll up. I want to dig in to see, but I know the sample won't last too long before I'll be able to tell anyway. Either way this might be the first time I really wanted to try a product beforeÂ Birchbox sampled it (and I also managed to getÂ it in a box)


 Maybelline has a similar product called Fit Me that has 10 color choices. I sampled it through Target and I really like it, enough to want to buy a full size. In case anyone wants to try a cheaper knock off.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2013)

> Maybelline has a similar product called Fit Me that has 10 color choices. I sampled it through Target and I really like it, enough to want to buy a full size. In case anyone wants to try a cheaper knock off.


 Fit me is a foundation and fake up is a concealer. The white ring around the color of fake up is a moisturizer, while the white center on fit me is supposed to control shine. So while they look similar, they are totally different products.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 13, 2013)

I have pale lips, and the stainiac was very attractive on my lips.  The color is buildable.  BUT...the color didn't last very long through eating and drinking.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 13, 2013)

> Fit me is a foundation and fake up is a concealer. The white ring around the color of fake up is a moisturizer, while the white center on fit me is supposed to control shine. So while they look similar, they are totally different products.


 My bad, thanks. Like the Fit Me foundation.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My bad, thanks. Like the Fit Me foundation.
I mean, you were right though about the fit me foundation being awesome. I just bought it this week and can see myself using it even more than my fancypants NARS foundation.  Not that the NARS isn't really great, but the fit me is just so quick to put on because of the packaging, and I am lazy


----------



## tasertag (Oct 13, 2013)

> You put it on after your foundation etc.Â  It doesn't really mix in with your makeup.Â  It is a gel that sit on top, and you're just spreading/blending the gel in on top of your makeup.Â  It is really light weight gel. I haven't tried the stainiac shade they put in the boxes this month, but I have a full size of the "homecoming queen", which is peach.Â  It hardly shows up on my pale lips too, even after 3 layers.Â  Just makes them a tad red looking, like chapped lips, lol.Â  Great as a blush, although I don't know if it'd even show as a blush on tan/darker skin.


 I applied it to my arm to see if it would show up. Nope. It just soaked it up.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know... well I think on my next day off (which isn't for a week waaah) I will try dry shampoo and styling it and seeing what happens... 

Thanks for all the tips ladies. If anyone else has any feel free to chime in as well lol =o)

My hair gets oily- but I don't have the fine problem, my hair is super thick and has enough volume for eight people.  However, I have a few friends with this problem, they used baby powder as a dry shampoo.. it's gentle and it soaks up the oil pretty well.  I can't use it because my hair is dark, but on my blonde friends it worked really well.  I also felt like I needed to wash my hair every day, and I stopped conditioning the top of it and only doing the parts far away from my scalp, and switched to a hydrating shampoo.  The other thing I've found is that if I don't switch my shampoo/conditioner out often, my hair gets really angry because it gets used to the shampoo and conditioner.  I buy a few different ones that are all mid-price range and switch them out during the week.  I also have dandruff problems so I use a dandruff shampoo once or twice a week, my hair is dyed so I try to keep my John Frieda Reds around, a few Herbal Essences shampoos, and occasionally I'll throw in a nicer shampoo/conditioner duo that I have foil packets of.  I try to deep condition my hair once a week (twice if I've just dyed it)- and my hair is definitely healthier than it has been in a long long time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean, you were right though about the fit me foundation being awesome. I just bought it this week and can see myself using it even more than my fancypants NARS foundation.  Not that the NARS isn't really great, but the fit me is just so quick to put on because of the packaging, and I am lazy 




 
Fit Me is seriously amazing. It's basically the thing I've been needing for my skin my whole life. I have super oily skin, but I hate wearing heavy foundation because its just so dang humid where I live. I love how weightless that stuff feels.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I'd like some cheese with my whine--

I've had a "Your box has shipped" email since Monday and a clicky truck, but NO shipping info on UPS.com or USPS.com.  I want my BB!
Strangely I never got an email. I had to sign into my account and saw the truck with the tracking number.

Welcome!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Oct 13, 2013)

The Benefit Fake Up sample does look small, but it's under-eye concealer, so you only need a tiny amount each time. I've used it three times so far, and I've barely made a dent in it. I think the sample will last for at least a month, if not several. That's really plenty to get a good idea of whether you like the product and want to buy the full-size. So far, I like it, and it hasn't appeared too shiny on my skin.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So not terribly on topic but figure since all of you ladies are so good at discovery and have been doing the birchbox thing for awhile, maybe one of you might have input... so I've never been great at the "girl" thing mostly because my mom never taught me and was always more of a tomboy and had other tomboy girlfriends, but something I've always been curious about...

I have really fine, thin, oily hair/scalp, though it does respond well to heat and with certain products will at least look good throughout the day on a simple blow out. But I've always heard not to wash your hair daily. But with oily hair, if I don't wash daily, it looks greasy (so I don't skip). But supposedly this is damaging. I color my hair, and wash daily (with crap shampoo to boot... because if I'm washing daily, not going to spend extra money on something that will need replacing often) and my hair is seemingly healthy. Minimal split ends, shiny, mostly soft except when the thin/fine part kicks in and it's slightly tangly, but should I be looking into ways to cut down on washing regardless? Could this potentially be damaging in the long run? Or does this just not apply to those with oily hair?

Sorry for the off topic questions, if anyone has insight, would be much appreciated!
Once you get in the habit of washing your hair less, you might find that it ends up less greasy.  I have baby-fine hair that tends to get a lot of grease at the roots--I'm the opposite extreme because I took up conditioner washing but the premise is the same.  When I stopped washing my hair for quite some time I looked like someone put lard on my scalp, but over time my body got the hint.  Your body makes the oil for a reason, and when it doesn't have to, it lets up (in theory, everyone is different) This is actually how I 'cured' my teenage acne--used less harsh cleansers, skin ended up less oily.

Edit: annnd someone already had posted the same info...  That's what I get for not reading the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Benefit Fake Up sample does look small, but it's under-eye concealer, so you only need a tiny amount each time. I've used it three times so far, and I've barely made a dent in it. I think the sample will last for at least a month, if not several. That's really plenty to get a good idea of whether you like the product and want to buy the full-size. So far, I like it, and it hasn't appeared too shiny on my skin.
I think it is a bit shiny, but it doesn't dry into my fine lines.  For the last year or so I am starting to notice when makeup does that and when I smile it exaggerates the ageing around my eyes.  I am only 30 and am in ok shape skin-wise, but I certainly don't want to call attention to the subtle changes.  I'm pretty sensitive about it.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 13, 2013)

Chiming in on the subject of washing hair less, I started doing Curly Girl method a few years ago. I couldn't do no 'poo (shampoo), so I do low 'poo, which means I use a sulfate free shampoo (EO Essentials) and a silicone free conditioner, and I only wash my hair every other day. The other thing, is that I twist my hair and clip it up, when I sleep, so it stays in nice curls and doesn't get very tangled. This has proved to be life changing for my hair.

I do use a dry shampoo or volumizer on my roots, sometimes. I love the Amika dry shampoo, and the Oscar Blandi volumizer, because neither leaves an ashy residue on my scalp hair. The Amika smells amazing, too. I know it sounds expensive, but a bottle lasts so long for me, that it's not really.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That color looks gorgeous on you!!
thank you! it matches my natural lip color perfectly!


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 13, 2013)

I could not stop using super fine-point black Sharpies at my work.  It's problematic for others because it bleeds through our forms (I work in admin. in a healthcare facility so what I write gets passed through many different hands at times) but IT MAKES EVERYTHING LOOK SO BOLD AND CRISP.  (Of course I've obliged for those who have jokingly given me a hard time about it but bahhh they are my favorite pens!)


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 13, 2013)

The Klorane dry shampoo is the best I have used (i havent samples the lulu clay stuff). My hair is thicker/course but I don't have a lot of it.. My bang area gets oily on day two and that usually is a good enough fix. I wash mine every other day.. I always ue conditioner and start at the bottom (I have very long hair) and them move up, I hardly apply any at the top and that has helped a lot. I used to have a very oily face and about two or three years ago I stopped using harsh products made for oily/acne prone skin. I use more heavy moisturizers at night and in the morning I only use water to wash my face. That has made a huge improvement in my oiliness! My face loves the benefit triple Immulsion moisturizer, it absorbs quickly and doesn't make me breakout. I get it with a code/points from BB.. I also swear by Mally's Poreless Face Defender, it's the last thing I do every morning, I pat it on my t zone with a clean finger.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you thought about buying the "sharpie pens"? They never bleed and come in awesome colors! I think they're $1 maybe $1.50 a pen at target? My other favorite felt tip fine point pens are Staedtlers. You'll get the same bold impact with both without the bleeding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I could not stop using super fine-point black Sharpies at my work. Â It's problematic for others because it bleeds through our forms (I work in admin. in a healthcare facility so what I write gets passed through many different hands at times) but IT MAKES EVERYTHING LOOK SO BOLD AND CRISP. Â (Of course I've obliged for those who have jokingly given me a hard time about it but bahhh they are my favorite pens!)


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone know of any discount codes out for buying items from the October box?


----------



## AMaas (Oct 13, 2013)

Ughghgh...still waiting on my box.  Doesn't look like it will be delivered until Wednesday.  Weight is .4050.  I'm trying SO hard not to look at my account and spoil the surprise!


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you thought about buying the "sharpie pens"? They never bleed and come in awesome colors! I think they're $1 maybe $1.50 a pen at target? My other favorite felt tip fine point pens are Staedtlers. You'll get the same bold impact with both without the bleeding



Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I could not stop using super fine-point black Sharpies at my work.  It's problematic for others because it bleeds through our forms (I work in admin. in a healthcare facility so what I write gets passed through many different hands at times) but IT MAKES EVERYTHING LOOK SO BOLD AND CRISP.  (Of course I've obliged for those who have jokingly given me a hard time about it but bahhh they are my favorite pens!)


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fit Me is seriously amazing. It's basically the thing I've been needing for my skin my whole life. I have super oily skin, but I hate wearing heavy foundation because its just so dang humid where I live. I love how weightless that stuff feels.

Damn. I have the oiliest skin on the planet, and I've wanted to try this foundation. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like any of the shades are yellow enough for my skin. :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Damn. I have the oiliest skin on the planet, and I've wanted to try this foundation. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like any of the shades are yellow enough for my skin. :/

that was another thing i loved about it actually, i got classic ivory and the pink undertones in it were perfect for my skin, the last few bb creams i've tried have been too yellow for me.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that was another thing i loved about it actually, i got classic ivory and the pink undertones in it were perfect for my skin, the last few bb creams i've tried have been too yellow for me.

If you're a fair to light-medium girl with yellow undertones, it's super hard to find a drugstore foundation. It's actually been impossible for me. All the Fit Me concealers are also way too pink. I have no idea why it's such an issue with drugstore products, but it's pretty frustrating. On the other hand, you may like those concealers for that reason (pink undertones). I've heard they're really good.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you're a fair to light-medium girl with yellow undertones, it's super hard to find a drugstore foundation. It's actually been impossible for me. All the Fit Me concealers are also way too pink. I have no idea why it's such an issue with drugstore products, but it's pretty frustrating. On the other hand, you may like those concealers for that reason (pink undertones). I've heard they're really good.
I have such empathy!  I also have light yellow-undertone skin.  I have a difficult time with foundations.  I like bare minerals fairly light powder, and my new love, The Body Shop's cool-toned BB cream.  All my posts over in the IPSY thread not wanting green polish.  Love green, don't wear much of it!  I have a hard time in the summer because of all the corals.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  And last but not least, Miss Jessie's conditioner is a very generous sample, despite being a foil. I think I can get three solid uses out of it and still have some left over. 




I received Miss Jessie's as well. I put the contents of the foil in a 2oz. pill container. I have shoulder length very thick hair and have used it four times now. I will probably get 4 more uses out of it. Best foil size ever.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 13, 2013)

> Ughghgh...still waiting on my box.Â  Doesn't look like it will be delivered until Wednesday.Â  Weight is .4050.Â  I'm trying SO hard not to look at my account and spoil the surprise!Â


 I think I'm getting the same box as you and mines getting delivered the same day. I need to not look at spoilers because at first I was disappointed but now I'm in love with the box!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 13, 2013)

I thought my box would come while I was out of town this weekend.  No luck.  It has now spent 5 days in a city 30 mins away from my house.  What gives post office?  At this rate I will get my Ipsy bag before my BB.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2013)

So I got the Stainiac sample last year and I recently rediscovered it a few months ago and I've been trying to use it more. I think the main thing that bothers me is the squelching sound. Gross. lol

Top picture is with about 7 layers?

Bottom is with a clear gloss on top.





I don't have naturally light or pink lips but I can layer it on to build a brighter color. I usually like about 2-3 layers to get a good tint, but I built it up to see how bright I could go. I think the key thing to this product is to exfoliate a little before applying (cuz I sure didn't lol) and I start on dry lips. I don't swipe it on, I dab some on and pat it in with my fingers. I think most of the color comes off if you just swipe it on with your finger, or you get  a color ring or something. I don't think it look as good when you layer too much, but it's great for a good tint of color. But it's not super long lasting either. 

Just my two cents~


----------



## Autym Henderson (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ughghgh...still waiting on my box.  Doesn't look like it will be delivered until Wednesday.  Weight is .4050.  I'm trying SO hard not to look at my account and spoil the surprise! 
Incredible willpower, I try each month not to peek but I just can't stay away!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you're a fair to light-medium girl with yellow undertones, it's super hard to find a drugstore foundation. It's actually been impossible for me. All the Fit Me concealers are also way too pink. I have no idea why it's such an issue with drugstore products, but it's pretty frustrating. On the other hand, you may like those concealers for that reason (pink undertones). I've heard they're really good.

Anther yellow undertoner here!  I agree, it is rather impossible!  I've basically just given up on drugstore face makeup of all kinds.  It isn't any cheaper to buy drugstore brands, when you end up buying 2-4 different kinds that aren't returnable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anther yellow undertoner here!  I agree, it is rather impossible!  I've basically just given up on drugstore face makeup of all kinds.  It isn't any cheaper to buy drugstore brands, when you end up buying 2-4 different kinds that aren't returnable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I probably haven't bought drugstore makeup (foundation) in years, but I was just checking the price on some of the liquids today at CVS and I was SHOCKED at how expensive they've become!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think most drugstore makeup is returnable with a receipt in a certain timeframe. Like if you found out the foundation you tried doesn't work for you, I'm pretty sure most places take returns no questions asked. It's not like you can easily swatch shades in the store.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 13, 2013)

yeah another here that is yellow toned pale, I hear so much love for drugstore products and every time I regret it. Plus, at least in my area, makeup returns are based on store manager approval and I'm not taking that chance when I'm not willing to give up 12-15 bucks.

It's even harder since I'm olive toned light (in MAC closest is b/w NC20, MUFE probably 117/120), so although I technically fall into the warm side of foundations it's never yellow enough lol. Everything has too much peach or pink in it's base but the closest I can get is in 'high-end' foundations - so Chanel, Giorgio Armani, Bobbi Brown, Koh Gen Do, MUFE. The drugstore brands have found a way to guarantee increased $$$ by sliding me up the scale and by keeping me from buying cheaper lol.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, I know for sure you can return makeup at CVS. I returned a foundation, because it didn't match me, and a tinted lip balm, because it looked like I didn't do anything to my lips. And I think I've returned something at Target before, I'm not sure. I've returned foundation at Ulta before too.

I don't want to spend my money willy-nilly on makeup without the option of returning it if it isn't right for me. So I always ask someone what the return policy is on cosmetics.


----------



## sldb (Oct 13, 2013)

> Well, I know for sure you can return makeup at CVS. I returned a foundation, because it didn't match me, and a tinted lip balm, because it looked like I didn't do anything to my lips. And I think I've returned something at Target before, I'm not sure. I've returned foundation at Ulta before too. I don't want to spend my money willy-nilly on makeup without the option of returning it if it isn't right for me. So I always ask someone what the return policy is on cosmetics.Â


 Walgreens also has an excellent return policy when it comes to makeup


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I know for sure you can return makeup at CVS. I returned a foundation, because it didn't match me, and a tinted lip balm, because it looked like I didn't do anything to my lips. And I think I've returned something at Target before, I'm not sure. I've returned foundation at Ulta before too.

I don't want to spend my money willy-nilly on makeup without the option of returning it if it isn't right for me. So I always ask someone what the return policy is on cosmetics. 

Oh that's true, I forgot about CVS! We just started getting them here in the bay area (before Walgreens was the foothold) and Target finally has started showing up more...(people are really anti big box stores here) I know Target doesn't have a clear policy I can reference with beauty returns, I've been denied an exchange when I got the wrong Cerave cleanser (unused!) and with make up I've asked and they tell me it really depends on the person. At Walgreen's I've browsed while hearing people get denied often enough I just don't think I'd bother trying.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Walgreens also has an excellent return policy when it comes to makeup

Walgreen's official policy is store manager discretion so I think it just depends on your area/store


----------



## abreeskye (Oct 13, 2013)

My absolute favorite pens are those no bleed sharpies!  And they come in a variety of colors.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I know for sure you can return makeup at CVS. I returned a foundation, because it didn't match me, and a tinted lip balm, because it looked like I didn't do anything to my lips. And I think I've returned something at Target before, I'm not sure. I've returned foundation at Ulta before too.

I don't want to spend my money willy-nilly on makeup without the option of returning it if it isn't right for me. So I always ask someone what the return policy is on cosmetics. 
yup. i shop for my drugstore makeup via cvs and ulta because they have a no questions asked policy if i dislike something. duane reade wasn't like this when i lived in nyc.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 14, 2013)

For anyone wanting to compare Benetint and Stainiac, Benetint was one of the 100 point samples at my Sephora today.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I know for sure you can return makeup at CVS. I returned a foundation, because it didn't match me, and a tinted lip balm, because it looked like I didn't do anything to my lips. And I think I've returned something at Target before, I'm not sure. I've returned foundation at Ulta before too.

I don't want to spend my money willy-nilly on makeup without the option of returning it if it isn't right for me. So I always ask someone what the return policy is on cosmetics.
There is a Walgreens by my husband's work that I know allows returns if you've tried it for the cosmetics department.  But the location a few blocks from our apartment doesn't allow cosmetics returns with out manager approval, and only up to like $15 or so.  All the store locations by our apartment suck for returns (they get away with different policies because they are "downtown" locations).

I had bad reaction to that color tattoo eyeshadow pot stuff, bought it at Target.  When I went to see if I can return it, there were two girls in front of me.  They were trying to return a set of Sonia Kashuk makeup brushes, with receipt...but the set was kind of jumbled up inside (like it was shaken around too much), and the guy working wouldn't even let them return it for store credit, because they look too questionable--like they used them.  But when I got to the counter, said I had a reaction, he gave me back my money no questions asked, lol.  Those girls were P-O'd seeing that!

I usually just shop Nordstrom or Sephora unless it is something I know works for me.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I'm going to see how dry shampoo goes on my next day off. I still have some of my oscar blandi pronto dry. I'll have to see if I am able to get my hair to be less oily by washing it less, but it might have to be an over time process! Really appreciate all of the responses!! I definitely want to try the Klorane now that so many have suggested it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 14, 2013)

> Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I'm going to see how dry shampoo goes on my next day off. I still have some of my oscar blandi pronto dry. I'll have to see if I am able to get my hair to be less oily by washing it less, but it might have to be an over time process! Really appreciate all of the responses!! I definitely want to try the Klorane now that so many have suggested it.


 Man, I LOVE the Klorane. I think it is my favorite BB discovery. I use it to add a lil extra volume sometimes but in terms of using it on my "off shampoo" days... I spray it in my hair before I go to sleep per the suggestion of a MUT-er. That way it absorbs the oil &amp; sort of shakes out a bit while I sleep. I wake up &amp; no oiliness. This tip has worked like a dream for me.


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I probably haven't bought drugstore makeup (foundation) in years, but I was just checking the price on some of the liquids today at CVS and I was SHOCKED at how expensive they've become!
I was shocked at the price of eye shadow at the drugstore lately.  Lorac shadow pods *always* go on sale for $6 and there's plenty at my local drugstore much higher than that.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Walgreen's official policy is store manager discretion so I think it just depends on your area/store
Yup, and my local Walgreens sucks!  The manager isn't friendly.  My Rite Aid offers returns if the color doesn't match you though!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Man, I LOVE the Klorane. I think it is my favorite BB discovery. I use it to add a lil extra volume sometimes but in terms of using it on my "off shampoo" days... I spray it in my hair before I go to sleep per the suggestion of a MUT-er. That way it absorbs the oil &amp; sort of shakes out a bit while I sleep. I wake up &amp; no oiliness. This tip has worked like a dream for me.
Thanks for passing on that tip!  I will try that!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 14, 2013)

> Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I'm going to see how dry shampoo goes on my next day off. I still have some of my oscar blandi pronto dry. I'll have to see if I am able to get my hair to be less oily by washing it less, but it might have to be an over time process! Really appreciate all of the responses!! I definitely want to try the Klorane now that so many have suggested it.


 I just wanted to chime in because I've been doing this exact same experiment for almost a month now..for several reasons, but the main one being that I wanted my hair to grow faster, and BOY has it! BUT, as I type this, I am on day number seven without washing (yes, today is hair wash day, lol) What surprises me most is the * lack* of oil in my scalp area..of course, it's greasy, but, a month ago had I waited this long to wash without the "training" period, you'd have been able to fry bacon with all the grease in my head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hang in there !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 14, 2013)

I got box 30 on Saturday, and I seriously love it!  The only thing is I can't get past the description BB gives of the DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer.  "Amino Peptides" is not a thing!  It's an oxymoron!  Why are they using this made up terminology? They describe it this way on the website too... I need to go see if this is something BB made up or if it is on the DDF website too.  It makes me wonder if they are using this as a scientific sounding term because they think it sounds more impressive, or if they just don't know any better :/


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 14, 2013)

> I got box 30 on Saturday, and I seriously love it! Â The only thingÂ is I can't get past the description BB gives of the DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer.Â  "Amino Peptides" is not a thing! Â It's an oxymoron! Â Why are they using this made up terminology? They describe it this way on the website too... I need to go see if this is something BB made up or if it is on the DDF website too. Â It makes me wonder if they are using this as a scientific sounding term because they think it sounds more impressive, or if they just don't know any better :/


 I'm confused. How is it not a thing? Peptides are small chains of amino acids used to promote collagen production. It seems related to me...


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 14, 2013)

> Man, I LOVE the Klorane. I think it is my favorite BB discovery. I use it to add a lil extra volume sometimes but in terms of using it on my "off shampoo" days... I spray it in my hair before I go to sleep per the suggestion of a MUT-er. That way it absorbs the oil &amp; sort of shakes out a bit while I sleep. I wake up &amp; no oiliness. This tip has worked like a dream for me.


 Great idea! I'll have to try that!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box 30 on Saturday, and I seriously love it!  The only thing is I can't get past the description BB gives of the DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer.  "Amino Peptides" is not a thing!  It's an oxymoron!  Why are they using this made up terminology? They describe it this way on the website too... I need to go see if this is something BB made up or if it is on the DDF website too.  It makes me wonder if they are using this as a scientific sounding term because they think it sounds more impressive, or if they just don't know any better :/
Peptides is short for _*amino acid monomers linked by peptide bonds*_, so saying "peptides", or "amino peptides" or "amino acid peptides" is not wrong or redundant at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man, I LOVE the Klorane. I think it is my favorite BB discovery. I use it to add a lil extra volume sometimes but in terms of using it on my "off shampoo" days... I spray it in my hair before I go to sleep per the suggestion of a MUT-er. That way it absorbs the oil &amp; sort of shakes out a bit while I sleep. I wake up &amp; no oiliness. This tip has worked like a dream for me.
I agree the Klorane is awesome! I cant believe I've never heard of putting it on at bedtime, I am totally trying that!!  It makes perfect sense






Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions. I'm going to see how dry shampoo goes on my next day off. I still have some of my oscar blandi pronto dry. I'll have to see if I am able to get my hair to be less oily by washing it less, but it might have to be an over time process! Really appreciate all of the responses!! I definitely want to try the Klorane now that so many have suggested it.

I just wanted to chime in because I've been doing this exact same experiment for almost a month now..for several reasons, but the main one being that I wanted my hair to grow faster, and BOY has it! BUT, as I type this, I am on day number seven without washing (yes, today is hair wash day, lol) What surprises me most is the * lack* of oil in my scalp area..of course, it's greasy, but, a month ago had I waited this long to wash without the "training" period, you'd have been able to fry bacon with all the grease in my head





Hang in there !



Same here Tiffany! Once I started washing my hair only 2x a week it grows SO fast.  It also seems to train your scalp after a while and there's less oil, like you said.


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree the Klorane is awesome! I cant believe I've never heard of putting it on at bedtime, I am totally trying that!!  It makes perfect sense





Same here Tiffany! Once I started washing my hair only 2x a week it grows SO fast.  It also seems to train your scalp after a while and there's less oil, like you said.
How long does it usually take to reduce the oil? My problem is I can't really go into work looking like a hot mess. Lol. I deal with people all day and currently am seen as professional and on my way to a promotion, so it worries me that it will be unmanageable to work with.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Man, I LOVE the Klorane. I think it is my favorite BB discovery. I use it to add a lil extra volume sometimes but in terms of using it on my "off shampoo" days... I spray it in my hair before I go to sleep per the suggestion of a MUT-er. That way it absorbs the oil &amp; sort of shakes out a bit while I sleep. I wake up &amp; no oiliness. This tip has worked like a dream for me.
thanks for passing this tip on! I love the idea of dry shampoo but always feel like I look like I dumped baby powder on my head. I'm going to try this night-before trick and see if it settles in and looks less obvious.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree the Klorane is awesome! I cant believe I've never heard of putting it on at bedtime, I am totally trying that!!  It makes perfect sense





Same here Tiffany! Once I started washing my hair only 2x a week it grows SO fast.  It also seems to train your scalp after a while and there's less oil, like you said.
How long does it usually take to reduce the oil? My problem is I can't really go into work looking like a hot mess. Lol. I deal with people all day and currently am seen as professional and on my way to a promotion, so it worries me that it will be unmanageable to work with.

I still use dry shampoo every day that I don't wash my hair, or I would definitely look like a hot mess too LOL.  My roots just don't get as greasy as they used to when I washed my hair 5-6x a week.  I can't say for sure how long it took since I've been using dry shampoo regularly for a few years, but looking back I do notice a difference.  My job requires me to interface with executives of Fortune 500 companies all the time so I definitely can't go to work looking sloppy!  I really do think dry shampoo can give as much volume as blow drying and unwashed hair holds a curl so much better (at least for me).  The key for me has been finding a dry shampoo that combs out easily and doesn't leave a weird residue/gross feeling.  Klorane and Tigi's are by far my favorites.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still use dry shampoo every day that I don't wash my hair, or I would definitely look like a hot mess too LOL.  My roots just don't get as greasy as they used to when I washed my hair 5-6x a week.  I can't say for sure how long it took since I've been using dry shampoo regularly for a few years, but looking back I do notice a difference.  My job requires me to interface with executives of Fortune 500 companies all the time so I definitely can't go to work looking sloppy!  I really do think dry shampoo can give as much volume as blow drying and unwashed hair holds a curl so much better (at least for me).  The key for me has been finding a dry shampoo that combs out easily and doesn't leave a weird residue/gross feeling.  Klorane and Tigi's are by far my favorites.
I like Kenra's


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Question here: Anyone who received the Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum...did you notice your 5 ml sample seems more than half-empty?  (or less than half-full for those optimists out there 



).  Trying to decide if I should contact Birchbox.  I don't think there is a teaspoon of liquid in here.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like Kenra's

Kenra's got a dry shampoo??  I'll have to check it out.  I use their heat styling thing.. love it.  Spray it in, let it dry, do my hair.. no hair spray.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 14, 2013)

Suki fans! Someone on the coupons board posted a RueLaLa deal where you can get $50 for $25 at Beauty Sage. Plus, Beauty Sage is having FS right now for all orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/138431


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been so excited that I should be getting my BB today and then realized that it is a holiday today so I have to wait another day!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Suki fans! Someone on the coupons board posted a RueLaLa deal where you can get $50 for $25 at Beauty Sage. Plus, Beauty Sage is having FS right now for all orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/138431
omfg. i just hit the bottom of my suki exfoliator. i should totally do this.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question here: Anyone who received the Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum...did you notice your 5 ml sample seems more than half-empty?  (or less than half-full for those optimists out there 



).  Trying to decide if I should contact Birchbox.  I don't think there is a teaspoon of liquid in here.
I think that's just how they come. I received an almost empty Supergoop eye cream sample in my Sample Society box a few months ago and complained about it to CS. They said that the packaging might look deceptively big, but if you put the sample on a kitchen scale you'd see that the numbers match. Still, for my trouble they applied a $25 voucher to my account to use on that particular product in their online store which stacked with the monthly code, so I ended up getting a fancy eye cream for like 10 bucks or something.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Suki fans! Someone on the coupons board posted a RueLaLa deal where you can get $50 for $25 at Beauty Sage. Plus, Beauty Sage is having FS right now for all orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/138431

Uh oh.. these things are problematic!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just wanted to chime in because I've been doing this exact same experiment for almost a month now..for several reasons, but the main one being that I wanted my hair to grow faster, and BOY has it! BUT, as I type this, I am on day number seven without washing (yes, today is hair wash day, lol) What surprises me most is the * lack* of oil in my scalp area..of course, it's greasy, but, a month ago had I waited this long to wash without the "training" period, you'd have been able to fry bacon with all the grease in my head





Hang in there !




I'm still in the washing every-other-day camp but that's been a huge improvement over what used to be daily washings. (And sometimes I forget I'm supposed to wash so I go two days without washing!) 

My hair is very fine and tends to be a lot more fragile when I use shampoo more frequently. There was definitely an adjustment period of a few weeks where my scalp was crazy oily. My stylist (who encouraged me to do this and admitted the adjustment can be odd) mentioned that even if you rinse your hair (but don't use shampoo) then you'll get most of the dirt/oil out and it feels better. This was basically how I would tide myself over through the oily period. It didn't rinse out all of the oil (so your scalp is still adjusting) but enough of it to make it tolerable.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question here: Anyone who received the Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum...did you notice your 5 ml sample seems more than half-empty?  (or less than half-full for those optimists out there 



).  Trying to decide if I should contact Birchbox.  I don't think there is a teaspoon of liquid in here.
lol this just made me chuckle


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree the Klorane is awesome! I cant believe I've never heard of putting it on at bedtime, I am totally trying that!!  It makes perfect sense





Same here Tiffany! Once I started washing my hair only 2x a week it grows SO fast.  It also seems to train your scalp after a while and there's less oil, like you said.
How long does it usually take to reduce the oil? *My problem is I can't really go into work looking like a hot mess.* Lol. I deal with people all day and currently am seen as professional and on my way to a promotion, so it worries me that it will be unmanageable to work with.

Doused -- I gotta tell you -- I totally failed the whole low/no 'poo thing for just this reason.  I also have extremely fine hair that would get quite greasy looking and wanted to stop washing daily.  I stuck with it for about 6 weeks (I had to conditioner wash every other day to keep it looking decent for work -- just a little) and then gave up and went back to daily washing.  Dry shampoo would leave me in a big tangled and flaky mess, no matter what kind I used. I'm now back to washing most days (and every work day), but I use much less harsh shampoo (get shampoo for fine hair, not oily hair!) and make sure to use conditioner daily.  I can actually skip washing for a day without my hair looking horrible, but that's about it.

Don't want to be a downer or suggest it won't work for you, but just wanted to let you know that you probably won't wreck your hair with daily washing.  Clearly, lots of ladies here have been able to wash their hair less, and I hope it does for you.  But if you find you absolutely can't stand it -- well, except for that brief period, I've washed my hair daily for about 35 years and the washing hasn't hurt it.  Other issues (like overprocessing) have challenged me lately, but even the woman who cuts it says it's healthy despite the daily washing.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Suki fans! Someone on the coupons board posted a RueLaLa deal where you can get $50 for $25 at Beauty Sage. Plus, Beauty Sage is having FS right now for all orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/138431
Omg, thanks! I was so sad when I missed this deal last time.  I'm totally buying the Klorane shampoo and conditioner



 

ETA - oh hells yeah! The Klorane shampoo, conditioner and dry shampoo comes to exactly $50



Don't mind if I do!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still in the washing every-other-day camp but that's been a huge improvement over what used to be daily washings. (And sometimes I forget I'm supposed to wash so I go two days without washing!) 

My hair is very fine and tends to be a lot more fragile when I use shampoo more frequently. There was definitely an adjustment period of a few weeks where my scalp was crazy oily. My stylist (who encouraged me to do this and admitted the adjustment can be odd) mentioned that even if you rinse your hair (but don't use shampoo) then you'll get most of the dirt/oil out and it feels better. This was basically how I would tide myself over through the oily period. It didn't rinse out all of the oil (so your scalp is still adjusting) but enough of it to make it tolerable. 

This is what I've just started doing myself. My hair is very fine/thin and gets super oily, but I recently colored it with ginger-blonde highlights (from auburn brown) so I HAVE to stop washing it daily! It is SOOOO hard! LOL




I'm used to daily washing just because I love that fresh, clean feeling and I need to get rid of that oil, especially in my bangs. Plus, my hair seriously hates styling correctly unless it's clean. Alas! So now I try to wash every other day, then do a deep conditioning on Sunday.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is what I've just started doing myself. My hair is very fine/thin and gets super oily, but I recently colored it with ginger-blonde highlights (from auburn brown) so I HAVE to stop washing it daily! It is SOOOO hard! LOL



I'm used to daily washing just because I love that fresh, clean feeling and I need to get rid of that oil, especially in my bangs. Plus, my hair seriously hates styling correctly unless it's clean. Alas! So now I try to wash every other day, then do a deep conditioning on Sunday.




It's tough to adapt! I love the clean feeling too. For those first couple of weeks I basically lived in headbands (to keep the oily hair off my face). My hair actually feels like it has more volume on the no-shampoo days so it's a trade-off. I'll either get clean hair or hair with body!


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 14, 2013)

I love this discussion!

I only wash my hair 2-3 times per week and have been doing this for years.  I have a family full of hairdressers and they say this is the only way to go.  I have VERY thick, heavy hair and it looks good.  I will use a dry shampoo once or twice a week and deep condition every other week (I love Enjoy hair mask!) Keep with it, your hair will love you for it


----------



## HeatherS (Oct 14, 2013)

I received Box 3 and I like it! 12 Benefits hair treatment- used it once so far, smells really good Dr. Brandt skin exfoliant- made my skin really soft and smells really good too! Super goop sunscreen- haven't used it but I could always use more sunscreen (hope I don't regret saying that!) Thebalm staniac- not too impressed, not much color And of course, the Chapstick which I actually really like! It's not too vanilla-y Someone earlier was asking about the sunscreen sample not being very full, mine isn't either, I think that's just the way they are. Overall, I'm happy ðŸ˜Š I had not tried any of these products before.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 14, 2013)

CS was great for the broken box. I am impressed. 

Finally got my tracking number for the Oct box, can't find a weight tho. So excited.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still in the washing every-other-day camp but that's been a huge improvement over what used to be daily washings. (And sometimes I forget I'm supposed to wash so I go two days without washing!) 

My hair is very fine and tends to be a lot more fragile when I use shampoo more frequently. There was definitely an adjustment period of a few weeks where my scalp was crazy oily. My stylist (who encouraged me to do this and admitted the adjustment can be odd) mentioned that even if you rinse your hair (but don't use shampoo) then you'll get most of the dirt/oil out and it feels better. This was basically how I would tide myself over through the oily period. It didn't rinse out all of the oil (so your scalp is still adjusting) but enough of it to make it tolerable. 
Did you use conditioner the day you just rinsed? Mine turns into s greasy mess if water touches it without shampoo.

I have been washing every other day, sometimes even skipping two days. I have a few dry shampoos but don't even need them much unless I am skipping 2 days. I stopped using hot water, just barely warm and been using shampoo and conditioner for drier hair because the ends were sticking up and I was too lazy to pull out the flat iron. That Davines conditioner makes my hair amazingly soft. The shampoo I switch around. I think what really fixed the oiliness was switching from a shampoo for oily hair to one for smoothing hair.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2013)

How much is listed on the sunscreen tube? I have a Supergoop CC cream tube right here that says it's 3ml. That's actually 0.6 tsp even though the tube can clearly hold much more than that, so if the tube says 5ml and there is a full teaspoon in there, it contains what it says regardless of the size of the tube. On one hand, it's a badly packaged sample because it looks like it should have much more, but on the other hand, this seems to be standard with tube samples. I kind of get the feeling that si many people complained about foils that companies decided to put the same amounts in tubes, but these are the smallest tubes they can get their hands on.


----------



## cmello (Oct 14, 2013)

the box I have in myi account does not match what I got. I was suppose to get the benefit fakeup but instead I got the klorane shampoo. did this happen to anyone else??? kind of bummed


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2013)

> the box I have in myi account does not match what I got. I was suppose to get the benefit fakeup but instead I got the klorane shampoo. did this happen to anyone else??? kind of bummed


 Email them! They will probably either send you the correct sample or give you points if you express your disappointment.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah another here that is yellow toned pale, I hear so much love for drugstore products and every time I regret it. Plus, at least in my area, makeup returns are based on store manager approval and I'm not taking that chance when I'm not willing to give up 12-15 bucks.

It's even harder since I'm olive toned light (in MAC closest is b/w NC20, MUFE probably 117/120), so although I technically fall into the warm side of foundations it's never yellow enough lol. Everything has too much peach or pink in it's base but the closest I can get is in 'high-end' foundations - so Chanel, Giorgio Armani, Bobbi Brown, Koh Gen Do, MUFE. The drugstore brands have found a way to guarantee increased $$$ by sliding me up the scale and by keeping me from buying cheaper lol.

Exactly my problem. I'm about the same shade, too. The other issue is that I have supremely oily skin, so that limits a lot of foundations as well. It's so frustrating.


----------



## lexxies22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Aside with all that dry shampoo/oily scalp talks; my hair itches a lot. I don't have dandruff or anything like that. Sulfate free shampoos helps with my itchy scalp. I can't use cheap shampoos because it makes my scalp itchy more. The less I wash my hair; it doesn't itch as much anymore but I can't go more than 3 days without washing because it would itch. I'm still trying to figure it out. I did use dry shampoo test but I have to wash my hair the next day because dry shampoo makes my hair more itchy and greasy. No, I did not spray too close. I followed the directions spray by sections, and brush it throughly. I also had to changed the way I applied daily conditioner. I applied onto the ends of my hair and lather/worked it way up toward scalp that way the residue from conditioner wouldn't irritate my scalp. I don't use styling products. Is there something I might be allergic to? I'm kinda at my end's wits. I did the apple vinegar route which did help but it made difficult to style. I used to use Frederic Fekkai's Apple rinse (they discontinued it ugh) and it helped so much.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2013)

Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.  
I use shampoo every other day even when I'm working out daily. I do shower after the gym and rinse my hair and wash my face/body. I throw on a leave-in anti-frizz product (Davines Momo Fluid) after showering when my hair is still wet and I never have a problem with grossness or smell.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Email them! They will probably either send you the correct sample or give you points if you express your disappointment.
Agreed; I've always found BB CS to do a good job.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 14, 2013)

> Exactly my problem. I'm about the same shade, too. The other issue is that I have supremely oily skin, so that limits a lot of foundations as well. It's so frustrating.Â


 Me too! Although I hear oiliness is part of Mediterranean/olive skin (along with easy scarring). We should share notes on what works lol!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aside with all that dry shampoo/oily scalp talks; my hair itches a lot. I don't have dandruff or anything like that. Sulfate free shampoos helps with my itchy scalp. I can't use cheap shampoos because it makes my scalp itchy more. The less I wash my hair; it doesn't itch as much anymore but I can't go more than 3 days without washing because it would itch. I'm still trying to figure it out. I did use dry shampoo test but I have to wash my hair the next day because dry shampoo makes my hair more itchy and greasy. No, I did not spray too close. I followed the directions spray by sections, and brush it throughly.

I also had to changed the way I applied daily conditioner. I applied onto the ends of my hair and lather/worked it way up toward scalp that way the residue from conditioner wouldn't irritate my scalp. I don't use styling products. Is there something I might be allergic to? I'm kinda at my end's wits. I did the apple vinegar route which did help but it made difficult to style. I used to use Frederic Fekkai's Apple rinse (they discontinued it ugh) and it helped so much.
I'm unsure; have you talked to a dermatologist or GP? Maybe you are really sensitive or have a skin condition (other than dandruff)? It might be hard to see what's actually going on with your scalp unless someone else looks at it. 

Also, maybe you can give baby shampoo a try? I'm sure someone who's a mom could recommend a good one. Those are supposed to be extra gentle so maybe that would help?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a ton of super fine, curly/wavy hair.  I wash my hair twice a week.   I don't think you should worry about people noticing if you don't wash your hair every day, it's one of those things that you notice but honestly it is very unlikely anyone else will even notice.  When I was in high school I washed it every day and I have definitely noticed that it doesn't get greasy as quickly, and is much more manageable now that I don't do it every day.  One tip is to really cut out the amount of product you use when you are transitioning, as that will make your hair greasier faster.  There are so many kinds of dry shampoo, that I really believe there is one for everyone, since my collection is extremely varied.  I think people get confused by the name, dry shampoo will never be the same as traditional shampoos, and it doesn't really clean your hair.  It will never feel the same as just washing your hair does, because it is not washing it.  It is only supposed to make your hair _look_ cleaner.  If you don't like the way it feels, it's just something you get used to.  I think that not washing your hair is such a huge change, so of course it will be weird for a little bit.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.  
I rinse with a silicone-free conditioner after the gym--Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle is my favorite for post-workout.

What I still haven't mastered is what to do after a swim.  I'm currently rehabbing my back and can't run so I would like to get back into swimming laps, but the whole reason I stopped swimming was because it was killing my hair routine.  Swim caps make me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i thought that i would hate the pop beauty lipgloss but i tried it today and it feels great. this is definitely not your typical lip gloss.  i layered it over my bobbi brown sheer lip color in carolina and i received the fuchsia color (in box 1). i have enough lip products to last me a lifetime, so i won't buy it immediately.  i wish that i got the naked princess gloss last year b/c i'm very curious about that brand.




Looks great!


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Peptides is short for _*amino acid monomers linked by peptide bonds*_, so saying "peptides", or "amino peptides" or "amino acid peptides" is not wrong or redundant at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Not really... peptides isn't short for anything, it's a word *meaning* amino acid monomers linked by peptide bonds, specifically short chains.  No scientist would ever use the phrase "amino peptides", it's just not used, all peptides are by definition made of amino acids so it's unnecessary.  It's like saying "wooden tree" or "canine dog"... just sounds ridiculous.  BUT I did find by googling that it's a "nonscientific" term coined by skincare companies, and is used by other companies such as Olay, so I forgive BB for using it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.  
I only work out like 2-3x a week and usually plan my shampoo days around my gym days.  Though, I will say that my hair is super thick so it can take some sweating without getting totally wrecked and for those cases, I will sometimes use Tresseme's foaming waterless shampoo.  You apply it like mousse and then rub with a towel.  I also [obsessively] dry my forehead and neck with a towel the entire time I am working out to keep my hair as dry as possible.  Btw, I just do spin class and to be honest I am not a big sweater.

It's not that I care about being hard on my hair by shampooing it all the time, it's more because I am lazy and don't want to get up any earlier lol.  My hair is down to my mid back and super thick so washing and blow drying every day is just not something I am willing to do.  I'm not sure that dry shampoo would work as well for someone with thin hair, but I guess I don't really know.

To comment on what a few people said about being too powdery, I've found the best way to work the dry shampoo in and absorb oil is to use a comb in a back and forth 'sawing' motion (without going all the way down to your scalp).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The amazing thing about the lip tars is that you can mix them, so if one shade isn't necessarily right for you, you can kind of play around and mix different shades to get something that's perfect for you. I'm so glad they finally came out with minis too! Those things are SOOOOO pigmented that it only takes a tiny drop of product to keep insane color, therefor making it impossible to get through an entire full-size (at least for me).
Hmm JamieO...I think you are totally enabling me here, lol! But thanks for the tip.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The fibers are supposed to be dry. You brush them onto wet mascara and they adhere to that. Then you add another layer of mascara over the fibers. They really do give you some great lashes, but the Too Faced mascara isn't my favorite. I've started experimenting with other mascaras and the fibers as I find the Too Faced one is sticky and leaves black smudges on my brow bone and under my eyes.
Thanks Wida! I never would've figured that out without your comment. I'm not a big mascara person either and when I do use it I prefer to stick to Blinc. However, since I got these in a set I love so much otherwise, I might give the mascara system a try. If I absolutely hate it, I'll pass it on to a family member who won't mind that I used it one time first.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  benefit needs to take notes from liz earle. nice packaging and nice amount of product! i'm honestly the size of the sample alone is reason enough for me to be glad i didn't get it.
True. I wanted it before I knew about the size of it. That being said, since I hated it for being too shiny and greasy, the size actually didn't matter in the long run, lol!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only work out like 2-3x a week and usually plan my shampoo days around my gym days.  Though, I will say that my hair is super thick so it can take some sweating without getting totally wrecked and for those cases, I will sometimes use Tresseme's foaming waterless shampoo.  You apply it like mousse and then rub with a towel.  I also [obsessively] dry my forehead and neck with a towel the entire time I am working out to keep my hair as dry as possible.  Btw, I just do spin class and to be honest I am not a big sweater.

It's not that I care about being hard on my hair by shampooing it all the time, it's more because I am lazy and don't want to get up any earlier lol.  My hair is down to my mid back and super thick so washing and blow drying every day is just not something I am willing to do.  I'm not sure that dry shampoo would work as well for someone with thin hair, but I guess I don't really know.

To comment on what a few people said about being too powdery, I've found the best way to work the dry shampoo in and absorb oil is to use a comb in a back and forth 'sawing' motion (without going all the way down to your scalp).
You're lucky!  I break out in a hard core sweat just warming up.

I crossfit, so I can't stop and pat down, which is why I prefer to wear a hat. I just let the sweat fly.  I was asked if I was punched the other day by one of the coaches.  In reality it was just my mascara or eyeliner smeared all over my eye.  I wod at night so whatever makeup is left on my face goes with me to the gym.

It's not so much that I care if about the washing/non washing it's the stank of hard core sweating, then sleeping on it, then rolling with sweaty bed head the next day. It probably only annoys me, since I doubt anyone else can smell my hair other than me, or the boyfriend (he can deal) and the cat, but he prefers my hair dirty so he can groom me.  

I tend to use dry shampoo as a styling product to 'thicken' my hair in addition to absorbing oil.  I'll look into the Tresseme stuff.  I like the line already. Thanks!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HeatherS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received Box 3 and I like it!
12 Benefits hair treatment- used it once so far, smells really good
Dr. Brandt skin exfoliant- made my skin really soft and smells really good too!
Super goop sunscreen- haven't used it but I could always use more sunscreen (hope I don't regret saying that!)
Thebalm staniac- not too impressed, not much color
And of course, the Chapstick which I actually really like! It's not too vanilla-y

Someone earlier was asking about the sunscreen sample not being very full, mine isn't either, I think that's just the way they are. Overall, I'm happy ðŸ˜Š I had not tried any of these products before.
We had the exact same boxes!  I liked mine too!  I just don't feel there could possibly be 5 ml in the tube, and I want to trade it, or else I would squeeze it into a teaspoon to test it it out...I am going to email cs.  Can't hurt I guess.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How much is listed on the sunscreen tube? I have a Supergoop CC cream tube right here that says it's 3ml. That's actually 0.6 tsp even though the tube can clearly hold much more than that, so if the tube says 5ml and there is a full teaspoon in there, it contains what it says regardless of the size of the tube. On one hand, it's a badly packaged sample because it looks like it should have much more, but on the other hand, this seems to be standard with tube samples. I kind of get the feeling that si many people complained about foils that companies decided to put the same amounts in tubes, but these are the smallest tubes they can get their hands on.
But companies like clarins and murad have the dinkiest tubes you've ever seen.  It isn't that they can't get smaller tubes...it is another reason.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not really... peptides isn't short for anything, it's a word *meaning* amino acid monomers linked by peptide bonds, specifically short chains.  No scientist would ever use the phrase "amino peptides", it's just not used, all peptides are by definition made of amino acids so it's unnecessary.  It's like saying "wooden tree" or "canine dog"... just sounds ridiculous.  BUT I did find by googling that it's a "nonscientific" term coined by skincare companies, and is used by other companies such as Olay, so I forgive BB for using it.  
I guess I should have been more clear, because I was not talking about the scientific description of peptides (there isn't one as far as I know). I was talking specifically about the term cosmetic companies put on the bottles.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I rinse with a silicone-free conditioner after the gym--Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle is my favorite for post-workout.

What I still haven't mastered is what to do after a swim.  I'm currently rehabbing my back and can't run so I would like to get back into swimming laps, but the whole reason I stopped swimming was because it was killing my hair routine.  Swim caps make me feel claustrophobic.

My cousin is a swimmer with great hair (how is that possible?!) Have you tried Aubrey Organics stuff? I know the Glycogen Protein Balancing Conditoner is popular among some swimmers and they also have a specific Swimmer's Normalizing Conditioner


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks great!
thanks!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 14, 2013)

I am shocked by how many hair products have alcohol in them--even hair oils, serums, and conditioners. When I cut out all of those products, my hair became so much healthier! Alcohol is so drying and harsh on hair and skin.


----------



## daniellerose (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.  
I wonder about this too! I workout everyday and I leave the gym with my hair *soaked*...I HAVE to wash my hair after but I know its not healthy for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started to develop super oily hair this summer. Literally after washing it..it would still be oily! I switched to L'Oreal's sulfate and silicone free shampoo and conditioner a couple weeks ago. I've seen a HUGE improvement and my hair doesn't get all funky anymore.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got the Stainiac sample last year and I recently rediscovered it a few months ago and I've been trying to use it more. I think the main thing that bothers me is the squelching sound. Gross. lol

Top picture is with about 7 layers?

Bottom is with a clear gloss on top.





I don't have naturally light or pink lips but I can layer it on to build a brighter color. I usually like about 2-3 layers to get a good tint, but I built it up to see how bright I could go. I think the key thing to this product is to exfoliate a little before applying (cuz I sure didn't lol) and I start on dry lips. I don't swipe it on, I dab some on and pat it in with my fingers. I think most of the color comes off if you just swipe it on with your finger, or you get  a color ring or something. I don't think it look as good when you layer too much, but it's great for a good tint of color. But it's not super long lasting either.

Just my two cents~
Thanks for the tips I am getting this in one of my boxes. I like the way it looks on you with the  gloss.


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.  


I have fine hair but I have a LOT, weird combo but it makes skipping a shampoo almost impossible. I tried to cut down and get through the adjustment phase , but my hair is way too oily. I made it probably 3 weeks in before my Mother asked if I was trying to capture that dirty hippie look. I tried just rinsing it with water daily and it seems that just spread the oil to the ends of my hair making the whole mess limp and disgusting.(I also experienced full blown acne all over my scalp, not just the hairline) I have found that if you use quality products that work for your hair type, daily washings do not have any negative effects. I have found that dry shampoo gives me a bit of lift, but I have to reapply throughout the day to keep the appearance of clean hair, which just isn't worth it imo... BTW, I am envious of all you girls that can get away with not washing and dry shampoo, seems like I could save so much time if my hair was like that!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

> Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly? Â How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough? I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends. Â But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run,Â because I sweat so much my hair is too thin toÂ soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it? I usually wear a hat/headbandsÂ at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face andÂ absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost dailyÂ to get rid of gym funk. Â


 Erm...I don't actually work out per-se. I mean, in my mind I do. What?


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

I feel like I've been waiting for my birchbox forever.  Dang Columbus day.  I'm trying to wait to post on the trade thread until it gets here but I'm so anxious!  And my THREE Hedge Funds are staring at me on my vanity every morning just waiting to be turned over into something else lovely and fun.  They'll be able to join my two pop beauty glosses as soon as the other one gets here.

On the hair thing: anyone have any remedies I haven't tried for dandruff?  My hair doesn't get oily anymore (finally. just my bangs, and only because I keep touching them because I'm growing those suckers out.)- it's just really dry, despite my frequent attempts at leave in conditioner, deep conditioning, keratin oil.. etc.. but of course, those things don't go on my scalp, which is where the problem lies.  My dermatologist recommended this shampoo that was $100.00 for an 8 oz bottle (no thank you!  I'm a poor recent graduate- I'm willing to spend some money but surely not that much!)- but I just can't take the plunge.  The first bottle was free, but it's gone now.  And it smelled like I was putting noxious fumes into my hair.. think paint thinner.  My color treated hair is just not going to enjoy that.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm...I don't actually work out per-se.

I mean, in my mind I do.

What?

I weight lift- I lift the bottle of wine/beer and pour it into a glass.. I of course repeat this process once or twice a night, and then much more frequently lifting the glass to my lips.  I work out 7 times a week this way!  You should see my guns!


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I should have been more clear, because I was not talking about the scientific description of peptides (there isn't one as far as I know). I was talking specifically about the term cosmetic companies put on the bottles.
Definitely feel better now, I hadn't seen the term before even on cosmetic companies, seems only a few use it.  The main reason I was annoyed is because when companies try to talk about the efficacy of their products based on special formulations/ingredients, and use a phrase that is not used in the actual scientific community or use it incorrectly I worry that they don't know what they are talking about, like potentially they are making something up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And of course not just BB of DDF but all companies.  Anyway probably too specific of a discussion for this thread, but I do feel reassured now.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm...I don't actually work out per-se.

I mean, in my mind I do.

What?


Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I weight lift- I lift the bottle of wine/beer and pour it into a glass.. I of course repeat this process once or twice a night, and then much more frequently lifting the glass to my lips.  I work out 7 times a week this way!  You should see my guns! 





AHAHAHAHA!



Love this! I really should work out more, but I can't run to save my life (seriously, trainers laugh at me), I have so many injuries over the years from dance and I have the flexibility to do yoga/pilates but my um...curvaceousness gets in the way. LOL I'm in the process of losing weight, THEN I can start exercising. Everyone I say that too just gives me this look:



So technically I'm exercising....I'm exercising my will to not exercise!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm...I don't actually work out per-se.

I mean, in my mind I do.

What?


Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I weight lift- I lift the bottle of wine/beer and pour it into a glass.. I of course repeat this process once or twice a night, and then much more frequently lifting the glass to my lips.  I work out 7 times a week this way!  You should see my guns! 





AHAHAHAHA!



Love this! I really should work out more, but I can't run to save my life (seriously, trainers laugh at me), I have so many injuries over the years from dance and I have the flexibility to do yoga/pilates but my um...curvaceousness gets in the way. LOL I'm in the process of losing weight, THEN I can start exercising. Everyone I say that too just gives me this look:



So technically I'm exercising....I'm exercising my will to not exercise!





This is SOOOOOOO me.  I have too much in the way to truly exercise.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm...I don't actually work out per-se.

I mean, in my mind I do.

What?
Ha! No judgement.  I workout mostly to stay sane.  I think it's a huge stress reducer.

Just curious how everyone deals with sweaty gym funk hair.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

When the mess are October codes coming out??  I want to buy the Folle de Joie.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2013)

> When the mess are October codes coming out?? Â I want to buy the Folle de Joie.


 I just got my 30-month code about ten minutes ago.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 15, 2013)

october is my 6th month - will i get a code this month? the only one i've gotten was for my first month =/


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 15, 2013)

> On the hair thing: anyone have any remedies I haven't tried for dandruff? Â My hair doesn't get oily anymore (finally. just my bangs, and only because I keep touching them because I'm growing those suckers out.)- it's just really dry, despite my frequent attempts at leave in conditioner, deep conditioning, keratin oil.. etc.. but of course, those things don't go on my scalp, which is where the problem lies. Â My dermatologist recommended this shampoo that was $100.00 for an 8 oz bottle (no thank you! Â I'm a poor recent graduate- I'm willing to spend some money but surely not that much!)- but I just can't take the plunge. Â The first bottle was free, but it's gone now. Â And it smelled like I was putting noxious fumes into my hair.. think paint thinner. Â My color treated hair is just not going to enjoy that.


 I was having mega dry scalp issues &amp; started taking fish oil tablets. It's helped a ton...


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...

On the hair thing: anyone have any remedies I haven't tried for dandruff?  My hair doesn't get oily anymore (finally. just my bangs, and only because I keep touching them because I'm growing those suckers out.)- it's just really dry, despite my frequent attempts at leave in conditioner, deep conditioning, keratin oil.. etc.. but of course, those things don't go on my scalp, which is where the problem lies.  My dermatologist recommended this shampoo that was $100.00 for an 8 oz bottle (no thank you!  I'm a poor recent graduate- I'm willing to spend some money but surely not that much!)- but I just can't take the plunge.  The first bottle was free, but it's gone now.  And it smelled like I was putting noxious fumes into my hair.. think paint thinner.  My color treated hair is just not going to enjoy that.

A ton! Totally depends on your hair type which product you'll love but there are so many hair/scalp refreshers out there. My hair has always been baby fine and really dense so it damages easily but also gets greasy very fast - annoying for workouts I can't schedule on non shower days lol. Water alone does nothing but make it look greasier  for me and I feel dry shampoo doesn't help soothe scalp, I can't layer it too much since it irritates. So this should qualify me a bit to make some suggestions lol

You can try Sta-Sof-Fro hair and scalp spray, Deva makes one called Mister Right, Aveda has Scalp Remedy, SheaMoisture makes Scalp Elixir, and BumbleBumble makes Hair Tonic. I name a couple that would probably be safe for color but you can also try making your own, I just don't bother experimenting too much since it's not that pricey and I like knowing it's color safe...I currently use Hair Tonic after showering and spritz post work out into scalp area and the travel size has lasted me a good 2 months, still 1/3 full.


----------



## bellerenee (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I weight lift- I lift the bottle of wine/beer and pour it into a glass.. I of course repeat this process once or twice a night, and then much more frequently lifting the glass to my lips.  I work out 7 times a week this way!  You should see my guns! 






Yesssssssss.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was having mega dry scalp issues &amp; started taking fish oil tablets. It's helped a ton...

Hmmm... maybe I'll have to do that- weird question.. I've heard conflicting issues with fish oil tablets.. can you tell me the brand and how many and whatnot?  I've heard that people get fishy breath from taking it.. and I don't want that hahaha


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  october is my 6th month - will i get a code this month? the only one i've gotten was for my first month =/

I got a 20 % off today for my six month.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
A ton! Totally depends on your hair type which product you'll love but there are so many hair/scalp refreshers out there. My hair has always been baby fine and really dense so it damages easily but also gets greasy very fast - annoying for workouts I can't schedule on non shower days lol. Water alone does nothing but make it look greasier  for me and I feel dry shampoo doesn't help soothe scalp, I can't layer it too much since it irritates. So this should qualify me a bit to make some suggestions lol

You can try Sta-Sof-Fro hair and scalp spray, Deva makes one called Mister Right, Aveda has Scalp Remedy, SheaMoisture makes Scalp Elixir, and BumbleBumble makes Hair Tonic. I name a couple that would probably be safe for color but you can also try making your own, I just don't bother experimenting too much since it's not that pricey and I like knowing it's color safe...I currently use Hair Tonic after showering and spritz post work out into scalp area and the travel size has lasted me a good 2 months, still 1/3 full.

Omgosh.  I haven't tried any of these products.  Thank you so much girl!  I'll have to try all of them.  Or maybe just one at a time until I find my HG product for my dang scalp.


----------



## tencentblues (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyone know if there's any hope of the Amika dryer GWP coming back? I was waiting for my 13 month code to place an order, but when I got it this afternoon the mini dryer had disappeared from my cart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

I received a code today for 20% off because I've received my third box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you get on the email list for promotions/points reward codes?

I am on my 5 or 6th month now, and I've never received any codes, and I keep seeing online how people get a 3 month code even.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't see anywhere to sign up for these emails, am I missing it, or do I need to do something specific with customer service?


----------



## kira685 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got a 20 % off today for my six month.   
thanks, I actually got the email a little while after posting too =)


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got a 25% off for 13 months.  13 months seems kind of random, but I'll take it! Haha!  Do they ever do more than 25% off anniversary codes, or is 25% the max we've seen?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 15, 2013)

My box is scheduled to arrive today.

I also got my 13 month code, which isn't working yet. Not that I was going to use it right away, since the Amika travel size dryer deal is gone, and both of the Amika dryers in the shop are out-of-stock. I'm a little peeved that I waited for my code. Who knows when they are going to restock the dryers. Maybe by my 16 month anniversary, but with winter making me have a very cold head and a sinus infection, I am going to need to buy a dryer before then!

I wonder if I can convince my husband that a $100 hair dryer is a necessity? Yeah right.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 15, 2013)

I got a 25% off code for my 13 mo anniversary and I can't find anything I want to buy, lol. Maybe I can find something for a gift...not in the mood to shop...what is wrong with me?! I may need medical attention!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2013)

Got my 25% 13th month code ^.^ Just thinking about what I'd want to use it on... Nothing has been grabbing my attention lately, and I pretty much feel like this is the end for me and BB. : Sigh I'll let my account expire on the 16th month (when I'll get another code) and cash out my points then... as for right now. I guess I should dig around the shop a little.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

> My box is scheduled to arrive today. I also got my 13 month code, which isn't working yet. Not that I was going to use it right away, since the Amika travel size dryer deal is gone, and both of the Amika dryers in the shop are out-of-stock. I'm a little peeved that I waited for my code. Who knows when they are going to restock the dryers. Maybe by my 16 month anniversary, but with winter making me have a very cold head and a sinus infection, I am going to need to buy a dryer before then! I wonder if I can convince my husband that a $100 hair dryer is a necessity? Yeah right.Â


 I convinced Mr. Lucky that I needed a $150 flat iron and now I've told him I need a $200 blow dryer. I will probably get it for Christmas.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tencentblues* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know if there's any hope of the Amika dryer GWP coming back? I was waiting for my 13 month code to place an order, but when I got it this afternoon the mini dryer had disappeared from my cart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is the saddest.  I was waiting for an October code.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have the opposite problem! There is much I want at the bb shop right now.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 15, 2013)

Asked a Discovery Specialist if the Amika dryer was coming back and got this response: 

Discovery Specialist: I'm so sorry for the trouble! While I do not know exactly if this will be back, I know that we are always running promotions, and will certainly have another great gift with purchase available very soon!

Not super helpful but maybe I'll wait for whatever comes up next.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the opposite problem! There is much I want at the bb shop right now.

You and me both, sigh....





I've got 500 pts and so much stuff I want to pick, I just can't choose! Do they usually do holiday sets? I was holding out on making final purchase decisions in case, I know there was a Home Edition Box before I joined that looked really nice


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

> You and me both, sigh....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got 500 pts and so much stuff I want to pick, I just can't choose! Do they usually do holiday sets? I was holding out on making final purchase decisions in case, I know there was a Home Edition Box before I joined that looked really niceÂ Â


 I think in the mystery pick two thread there was talk that bb does do holiday gift sets, some people were excited but others seemed to be underwhelmed last year.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I convinced Mr. Lucky that I needed a $150 flat iron and now I've told him I need a $200 blow dryer. I will probably get it for Christmas.
How did you talk him into that? I'm really sick right now, so I think that could be a good angle, since sleeping with wet hair isn't good for illness. But the truth is I have a really cheapy dryer that I hate, but technically does dry my hair. I just don't like to use it, because I think it is damaging my hair.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think in the mystery pick two thread there was talk that bb does do holiday gift sets, some people were excited but others seemed to be underwhelmed last year.
Last year I got the One Love Organics "Comfort and Joy" body serum set, and I got it the day before Christmas when they were doing a 30% off their gift sets promo.  I had hoarded points and ended up getting them for free, and when one arrived shattered they replaced both of them.  That was my first "wow" experience with Birchbox. The set of two was priced at $60 and they sell for $40 individually.  I'm hoping for another 30% off gift set sale, becasue let's face it--- my Birchbox gifts are for myself! Haha!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think in the mystery pick two thread there was talk that bb does do holiday gift sets, some people were excited but others seemed to be underwhelmed last year.

I can see that, looks like that came around mid-November which seems a lot later than all the holiday sets that are already out (and in some places selling out lol) I was wondering more on the end of sets that aren't LE boxes though (say an exclusive holiday set from suki/make/benefit doesn't have to be exclusive though),..I know everyone else is bringing them out way too early but if BB does have them lined up but just doesn't put them out till later by then everyone will be set fatigued 



  !


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you talk him into that? I'm really sick right now, so I think that could be a good angle, since sleeping with wet hair isn't good for illness. But the truth is I have a really cheapy dryer that I hate, but technically does dry my hair. I just don't like to use it, because I think it is damaging my hair.

My husband doesn't care what I buy, as long as it fits into the budget and bills get paid, and food goes in his belly, lol...  But I myself just can't stomach the thought of a hair dryer over 100$...

Have you looked at the Babyliss pro hair dryer?  It is usually around 50-55$ on amazon with free shipping.  That is a VERY popular well liked professional grade dryer.  I have it, and love it too.  Powerful, quiet (for a hair dryer), and not very heavy.  It has most, if not all, the same features (or better) as the expensive brands.  You're mostly paying for brand name or a "pretty" design on the plastic with the fancy expensive brands.

I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got a 21% off code for being a member for 21 months.  I'm surprised that I even got the code because I cancel and resub often since my paydays are very iffy (most of the time they're nowhere near the 1st).


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 15, 2013)

They must have revamped something over at headquarters. I also received my 16-month code today. I'm happy to get it, believe me, but I just received my 13 month code at the end of September (which I used, of course



) and was honestly hoping not to receive my 16 month code just yet. I'm kind of tapped out because I've been on a bit of a spending jag but I do need some things ...


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 15, 2013)

WHERE'S MY BOX!!!??? It was shipped out since the 9th and it still hasn't arrived. Shipping info hasn't updated at all


----------



## JennGrace (Oct 15, 2013)

Has anyone received their Erno Laszlo TransPhuse Night Serum GWP? I was supposed to get one, but it did not come with my package today. I never received an email saying they had run out. Very disappointing! 

Also, does anyone know if it was supposed to be a full size, or a sample size?

Thanks!


----------



## Emsmom (Oct 15, 2013)

I got yet ANOTHER supergoop sunscreen. I hope they run out of those samples soon, because I really don't want another one til next summer.

Also, don't most boxes have 5-6 samples? Mine had 4 plus the "Birchbox find"--which they say is never in place of a sample but in addition to the regular samples...


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got yet ANOTHER supergoop sunscreen. I hope they run out of those samples soon, because I really don't want another one til next summer.

Also, don't most boxes have 5-6 samples? Mine had 4 plus the "Birchbox find"--which they say is never in place of a sample but in addition to the regular samples...
4-5 is what is in writing, sometimes a 6 box comes along.  In a few years I've had maybe 3 with 6 items.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My husband doesn't care what I buy, as long as it fits into the budget and bills get paid, and food goes in his belly, lol...  But I myself just can't stomach the thought of a hair dryer over 100$...

Have you looked at the Babyliss pro hair dryer?  It is usually around 50-55$ on amazon with free shipping.  That is a VERY popular well liked professional grade dryer.  I have it, and love it too.  Powerful, quiet (for a hair dryer), and not very heavy.  It has most, if not all, the same features (or better) as the expensive brands.  You're mostly paying for brand name or a "pretty" design on the plastic with the fancy expensive brands.

I hope you feel better soon!!
Thank you for the suggestion, but I have fallen in love with the Amika. It even matches my bathroom. They sell it for $100 on Amazon. My husband is more of a penny pincher, which I consider a good thing, but a $100 hairdryer is a large enough purchase, that I need to at least discuss it first.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 15, 2013)

My box finally arrived! Box 46 and I'm super happy with all the sizes, they're actually bigger in person. Although the brandt exfoliator is half filled lol. I give this box a solid 8, hell I even love the ziplock bag!

I thought the Raffaele foundation container was adorable



 but the minute I saw shade 3 I knew it wasn't going to work. I think the two may have but this one is just too warm on me, sad since I actually welcome foundation samples.

This is the third one that is just too warm and dark for me, maybe I should switch to fair even though I am not...and that would just increase the chance of me getting something cool toned which I am also not.


----------



## plumplant (Oct 15, 2013)

My second box &amp; my ipsy bag were marked as delivered today but they aren't here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they didn't go to someone else.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

Traded for the Pop Aqua Lacquer..it arrived today, and I must say it is rapidly becoming one of my favorite lip glosses ever. Somewhat sticky, yes, but AMAZING staying power...even through eating, drinking, etc. Totally un expecting to love it so much, but pleasantly surprised that I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgirl42 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Suki fans! Someone on the coupons board posted a RueLaLa deal where you can get $50 for $25 at Beauty Sage. Plus, Beauty Sage is having FS right now for all orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/138431

Thank you so much for posting this deal! Rue La La just sent me a $20 credit (I guess I created an account several months ago and never ended up placing an order, so they sent me some "incentive" credit!), so I used that to pay for this deal and got $50 Beauty Sage credit for $5! SO excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm so sad.  I ordered the Sage+Fasten rollerball set during the sale this month.  It took forever to get to me (which I don't care, the rest of my orders always come super fast) but two of the vials were open and leaked all over everything.  The hairbands I got are all gross and the samples are destroyed (welll the eyeshadow is, but the Supergoop packet is fine).  Just sent Birchbox an e-mail, but I am so disappointed - I really wanted those things.  I hope they still have some in stock!

Did anyone else order the Sage+Fasten set and have trouble?


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 15, 2013)

Ahhh... I'm in need of BB shopping advice.  I have a 25% off code to use for my 25th box, and also $40 in points to spend, which means easily $65 of items... any ideas?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2013)

> I'm so sad.Â  I ordered the Sage+Fasten rollerball set during the sale this month.Â  It took forever to get to me (which I don't care, the rest of my orders always come super fast) but two of the vials were open and leaked all over everything.Â  The hairbands I got are all gross and the samples are destroyed (welll the eyeshadow is, but the Supergoop packet is fine).Â  Just sent Birchbox an e-mail, but I am so disappointed - I really wanted those things.Â  I hope they still have some in stock! Did anyone else order the Sage+Fasten set and have trouble?


 That sucks. I ordered it and it was fine.


----------



## eliu8108 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennGrace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received their Erno Laszlo TransPhuse Night Serum GWP? I was supposed to get one, but it did not come with my package today. I never received an email saying they had run out. Very disappointing! 

Also, does anyone know if it was supposed to be a full size, or a sample size?

Thanks!

I just received my order today, and the Erno Laszlo Serum GWP did come with it (it is the 1oz full size). I really hope you can get it sorted out!!


----------



## kaynichole (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got my 9 month code for 20% off a purchase. Does anyone know what the 12 month is? 20% also? I have a bunch of points saved up and was just wondering if I should hold up for a better discount or just get myself a little something now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 15, 2013)

It is 13 months 25%. Nothing at twelve months.

My box isn't here today, afterall. Poo.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 15, 2013)

Got my box 43 in today.  Got the Pop beauty in Fushia.  Excited to try the Liz Earle.  Chapstick-meh it will get used.  Not excited for foundation, as I do not use it, but happy I got a box where I can use most everything!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 15, 2013)

I rece



> Has anyone received theirÂ Erno Laszlo TransPhuse Night Serum GWP? I was supposed to get one, but it did not come with my package today. I never received an email saying they had run out. Very disappointing!Â  Also, does anyone know if it was supposed to be a full size, or a sample size? Thanks!


 I received it today and its full size. I know it was only in the bonus shop for a short time. But they should have contacted you so you could pick a new freebie. I'd call and ask if you can get something else if they're all out.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 15, 2013)

I got my box today.  Box 21.  Not super excited about it.  The foundation feels nice, but I've got 1,000 BB/CC/DD creams to use up.     https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb21

But on a positive note, I got my 16 month 25% off code!  Woohoo!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Doused -- I gotta tell you -- I totally failed the whole low/no 'poo thing for just this reason.  I also have extremely fine hair that would get quite greasy looking and wanted to stop washing daily.  I stuck with it for about 6 weeks (I had to conditioner wash every other day to keep it looking decent for work -- just a little) and then gave up and went back to daily washing.  Dry shampoo would leave me in a big tangled and flaky mess, no matter what kind I used. I'm now back to washing most days (and every work day), but I use much less harsh shampoo (get shampoo for fine hair, not oily hair!) and make sure to use conditioner daily.  I can actually skip washing for a day without my hair looking horrible, but that's about it.

Don't want to be a downer or suggest it won't work for you, but just wanted to let you know that you probably won't wreck your hair with daily washing.  Clearly, lots of ladies here have been able to wash their hair less, and I hope it does for you.  But if you find you absolutely can't stand it -- well, except for that brief period, I've washed my hair daily for about 35 years and the washing hasn't hurt it.  Other issues (like overprocessing) have challenged me lately, but even the woman who cuts it says it's healthy despite the daily washing.

 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TellulaBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I have fine hair but I have a LOT, weird combo but it makes skipping a shampoo almost impossible. I tried to cut down and get through the adjustment phase , but my hair is way too oily. I made it probably 3 weeks in before my Mother asked if I was trying to capture that dirty hippie look. I tried just rinsing it with water daily and it seems that just spread the oil to the ends of my hair making the whole mess limp and disgusting.(I also experienced full blown acne all over my scalp, not just the hairline) I have found that if you use quality products that work for your hair type, daily washings do not have any negative effects.
I have found that dry shampoo gives me a bit of lift, but I have to reapply throughout the day to keep the appearance of clean hair, which just isn't worth it imo...

BTW, I am envious of all you girls that can get away with not washing and dry shampoo, seems like I could save so much time if my hair was like that!
  I have to say I'm kind of happy to hear that it might just not work. I will give it a shot, but expectations are low!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curious if the no 'poo-ers gym or workout daily/regularly?  How do you reduce gym funk from your hair if you don't use 'poo everyday, do you find dry shampoo is enough?

I have fine, thin, oily hair too and only occasionally skip a day of 'poo here and there, usually on the weekends.  But I find I have to soap up after a workout, my hair is so thin it sometimes looks like I've taken a shower during my workout or after a run, because I sweat so much my hair is too thin to soak up all the sweat. Lovely, isn't it?

I usually wear a hat/headbands at the gym to help keep my hair out of my face and absorb the sweat, but it makes my hair ultra stinky, I feel like I HAVE to shampoo almost daily to get rid of gym funk.  

 

I was wondering the same! When I work out, I SWEAT. I have always just been a sweaty person. Has never mattered my size/fitness level, those were just the genes I got. My hair would never survive through a sweaty workout and not washing!


----------



## Kristen121 (Oct 15, 2013)

I got both my boxes today!





Main account:

Coastal Scent eyeshadow: I've heard mixed reviews, so I'm happy to get a chance to try it. I like the colors, so I hope I like the formula.

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion: Not one of the items I was really hoping for, but I'll try it.

Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls: I got the Jelly Soft curls a few months back and liked that. I'm anxious to see how this compares.

Pop Beauty lip gloss: Meh. I feel like I'm past the age where I can carry around bright pink lip gloss and be taken seriously. I'll keep this in my make-up bag to use on my 4 year old when she asks me to put lipstick on her.





Second Account:

12 Benefit Hair Treatment: I've heard good things about this, so I'm excited to try it out.

DFF Serum: Not one of the items I was really hoping for, but I'll give it a try

Karuna Clarifying Mask: I always love to try a new face mask.

Stainiac: I got this in my other account the last time they sent it out. I loved it, used it up, and bought a full size. This one will be perfect to keep in my purse to use on the go.

And of course the Chapstick in both boxes. I'm a lip balm addict, so I'll use them for sure.

Even though I did get two good boxes, I'm disappointed because the one thing I really, really wanted to try was the Liz Earle cleanser. So I used my points to buy it and have that on the way along with a full size of the Klorane dry shampoo and a Mystery Pick 2!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 15, 2013)

So I'm sure this question has been asked umpteen times, but what do I do if my box has absolutely nothing in it that shows on my box page. Never had this happen before.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 15, 2013)

> So I'm sure this question has been asked umpteen times, but what do I do if my box has absolutely nothing in it that shows on my box page. Never had this happen before.


 Contact Birchbox's customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [email protected]


----------



## natashaia (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh... I'm in need of BB shopping advice.  I have a 25% off code to use for my 25th box, and also $40 in points to spend, which means easily $65 of items... any ideas?
What kind of products do you want to buy!? skincare, hair care or makeup!?


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 15, 2013)

> I'm so sad.Â  I ordered the Sage+Fasten rollerball set during the sale this month.Â  It took forever to get to me (which I don't care, the rest of my orders always come super fast) but two of the vials were open and leaked all over everything.Â  The hairbands I got are all gross and the samples are destroyed (welll the eyeshadow is, but the Supergoop packet is fine).Â  Just sent Birchbox an e-mail, but I am so disappointed - I really wanted those things.Â  I hope they still have some in stock! Did anyone else order the Sage+Fasten set and have trouble?


 Yes. Unfortunately my order got messed up and when they finally got back to me about it I was told that they were sold out and couldn't send it to me now. I'm pretty bummed out right now and have been feeling down since I heard that. I'd been wanting to try that set for ages...


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes. Unfortunately my order got messed up and when they finally got back to me about it I was told that they were sold out and couldn't send it to me now. I'm pretty bummed out right now and have been feeling down since I heard that. I'd been wanting to try that set for ages...
Oh no!  I was afraid that's what the answer was going to be.  So disappointing...


----------



## missionista (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure if this has already been asked, but did they send out the Alison Raffaele foundation in any color OTHER than skintone 3?  It's a little too dark and a little too yellow for me.  I'm a pale pink person. I could probably make it work, and I'd like to try it out (and the packaging is so tiny and cute and darling), but if samples are floating around out there in skintone 2 then I'd be happy to try and find it.


----------



## Lainy (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box 43 in today.  Got the Pop beauty in Fushia.  Excited to try the Liz Earle.  Chapstick-meh it will get used.  Not excited for foundation, as I do not use it, but happy I got a box where I can use most everything!




 this is the box i got. what shade is your foundation? they sent me shade 3.... and I'm probably a shade 1. lol.


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 16, 2013)

A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 16, 2013)

On another note I got the Dermablend foundation in Taupe(a tan warm shade) and I'm a sand beige(light/golden). Any gorgeous tanned ladies get a shade too light for them?


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste



 












Oh my goodness...these pics are adorable!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste




 













Oh my word, lol! That is one handsome little man! Love it


----------



## lovepink (Oct 16, 2013)

I got shade 3 as well!  I think I have "fair" marked on my profile.  Maybe the manufactuer has a lot of 3's and decided to unload them on Birchbox!  Lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   this is the box i got. what shade is your foundation? they sent me shade 3.... and I'm probably a shade 1. lol.


----------



## jlcjen (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all! I am new here! I have a question about BB box numbers. How do you know what number you are receiving? Where is that info?

Thanks!


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks yeah he's pretty impressed with himself hes my ginormous stinky lovebug


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jlcjen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all! I am new here! I have a question about BB box numbers. How do you know what number you are receiving? Where is that info?

Thanks!

In your account profile. Log into Birchbox and then click on Box. Scroll down to October 2013 and the link will tell you what number you're getting. For me, I'm getting http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb43 - which is box #43.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste



 













your kitty is GORGEOUS. you can tell he knows he's a stunner ;]


----------



## jlcjen (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! I am in my account on BB and I am not seeing a link for the box. I will keep looking!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jlcjen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I am in my account on BB and I am not seeing a link for the box. I will keep looking!
Up at the top of the site, it says Shop, Magazine, &amp; then Box. Click Box &amp; then Women's Box. That should bring up your box contents. If you scroll down you'll have a 'Box History.' Click on the picture of the October box &amp; then look at the URL.


----------



## jlcjen (Oct 16, 2013)

Goodness!! I found it!! Thank you all!! Wow- feeling kinda dingy~ I got box 22 for Oct


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennGrace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received their Erno Laszlo TransPhuse Night Serum GWP? I was supposed to get one, but it did not come with my package today. I never received an email saying they had run out. Very disappointing! 

Also, does anyone know if it was supposed to be a full size, or a sample size?

Thanks!
Jenn, I got my order with the Laszlo in it. I didn't think I would because I got the Amika dryer, the mystery pick 2, the Laszlo, and I ordered the Dermablend illuminator before the price increase. I figured something wouldn't be sent, but it was all there. Now if BB just follows through with the promise to refund me $110 because I accidentally ordered the gift sub when I wanted a regular yearly. They had me place the order again. I certainly don't want 2 yearly subs on the same account!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste



 












Looks like my Geep:





Ah...gettin' comfy!


----------



## MarineBride007 (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a link the master list/box #s of this month??? How do you find those?? Thank you!!!


----------



## casualconcern (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like my Geep:





Ah...gettin' comfy!

Eeeee! I'm dying from all the cute kitties in this thread now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my Birchbox today, and ended up really liking the Liz Earle cleanser kit. Unfortunately, like I expected, the foundation sample I received was too dark. Anyone know of selections on the profile I can make to minimize the concealer/foundation/etc samples? (And get every lip/haircare product while I'm at it?



 haha, I keed, I keed)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MarineBride007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have a link the master list/box #s of this month??? How do you find those?? Thank you!!!
I don't have a list, but if you put in https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1 and then just increase the last number by 1 each time, you'll get through all the boxes. I'm not sure how many there are this month! I THINK fifty-something.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a list, but if you put in https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2013/october-2013-bb1 and then just increase the last number by 1 each time, you'll get through all the boxes. I'm not sure how many there are this month! I THINK fifty-something. it
it was 50


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 16, 2013)

> Not sure if this has already been asked, but did they send out the Alison Raffaele foundation in any color OTHER than skintone 3? Â It's a little too dark and a little too yellow for me. Â I'm a pale pink person. I could probably make it work, and I'd like to try it out (and the packaging is so tiny and cute and darling), but if samples are floating around out there in skintoneÂ 2Â then I'd be happy to try and find it.


 I was wondering that too. I also got 3 and it's too dark.


----------



## jkfinl (Oct 16, 2013)

I got box 47 yesterday. The contents were covered in macadamia shampoo, which smells awesome, by the way.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 16, 2013)

> I got box 47 yesterday. The contents were covered in macadamia shampoo, which smells awesome, by the way.


 Spilled samples are not fun. I hope nothing else in the box was ruined.


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What kind of products do you want to buy!? skincare, hair care or makeup!?
I love eyeshadow, so even though I already own about 8 palettes, I'm leaning towards Stila In the Light... and maybe some

more black soap...


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 16, 2013)

> I love eyeshadow, so even though I already own about 8 palettes, I'm leaning towards Stila In the Light... and maybe some more black soap...


 That Stila palette i one of my favorites! I did find something to use my discount on. I bought a diffuser and some more of the yes to grapefruit wipes since my 14 year old really likes them. Also a free mystery pick two.


----------



## ShannonHey (Oct 16, 2013)

This was in my inbox this monring!  I guess they are charging $45 this time probably because the Anne Taylor event was a little crazy with how many people showed up, but you get $35 purchase credit AND a BB Benefit Birchbox that's bound to be worth the other $10... I'm tempted


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

> [/color] [/TR] [TR]
> 
> 
> 
> [/TR] [/TR] This was in my inbox this monring! Â I guess they are charging $45 this time probably because the Anne Taylor event was a little crazy with how many people showed up, but you get $35 purchase credit AND a BB Benefit Birchbox that's bound to be worth the other $10... I'm tempted


 OOO I'd be all over this. I'm hoping there's one in DC


----------



## gemstone (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OOO I'd be all over this. I'm hoping there's one in DC
If there is, can you let me know?  I live in Baltimore so I never know about the DC things, even though I can 1. get there for $7 and in under an hour and 2. live closer/the same distance than a lot of areas that are still considered DC suburbs.  (I am glad that no one considers my city a DC suburb as that would be an insane insult, but I still want to know about DC events!)


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    

 

 

 

This was in my inbox this monring!  I guess they are charging $45 this time probably because the Anne Taylor event was a little crazy with how many people showed up, but you get $35 purchase credit AND a BB Benefit Birchbox that's bound to be worth the other $10... I'm tempted

GO.  I did a Benefit Birchbox thing- I ended up spending about.. $100?  But I got so much product, and they did my brows there.  The thing about the $35 credit is that you have to spend it then.. but when I went they did my brows, then did my makeup, then told me if I bought three products with my $35 credit I'd get a free gloss (so obviously I did.. thanks, champagne).. and there were cupcakes.  It was awesome.  Oh!  And the Birchbox had a ton of deluxe samples- I'm actually still working through a few of them!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2013)

ahhhhh so jealous of everyone who can go to the Benefit event! Birchbox, you need to make your way to Atlanta (and then hire me)!!!!!


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

> If there is, can you let me know? Â I live in Baltimore so I never know about the DC things, even though I can 1. get there for $7 and in under an hour and 2. live closer/the same distanceÂ than a lot of areas that are still considered DC suburbs. Â (I am glad that no one considers my city a DC suburb as that would be an insane insult, but I still want to know about DC events!)


 I've met several people who commute from north of Baltimore. No idea how they can do it. I'll let you know if they have this event in DC. fingers crossed.


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    

 

 

 

This was in my inbox this monring!  I guess they are charging $45 this time probably because the Anne Taylor event was a little crazy with how many people showed up, but you get $35 purchase credit AND a BB Benefit Birchbox that's bound to be worth the other $10... I'm tempted
Gah.  I so wish this wasn't in the middle of the week.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 16, 2013)

You should go!!!



> Gah. Â I so wish this wasn't in the middle of the week.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 16, 2013)

Still waiting on my box, it looks like it will come tomorrow. Not sure how much it weighs. That event looks *amazing* -- which they had one out in SoCal.


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You should go!!! Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gah.  I so wish this wasn't in the middle of the week.
Pfft.  Enabler.  I wish I could, but I can't.  Boston's about an hour and a half away and I'd need to get a babysitter.  I can't justify spending that much for Benefit products.  I own most of what's available anyhow.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    

 

 

 

This was in my inbox this monring!  I guess they are charging $45 this time probably because the Anne Taylor event was a little crazy with how many people showed up, but you get $35 purchase credit AND a BB Benefit Birchbox that's bound to be worth the other $10... I'm tempted

I'm moving to MA soon..it's exciting to see there are BB events in that area. Hopefully they have more once I get there!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 16, 2013)

LOL, I think I created a run on Amazon's supply of Amika Cloud dryers, because the price went up. I ordered this morning from Sleek Hair for $99, so no worries. But I will have to keep in mind the Makeuptalk effect, when considering purchases, in future.

Now that I am going to blow dry my hair, I need to buy a thermal protector from the BB Shop with my coupon. I wanted to stick with Amika, because they are good and I love the smell, but that would make my choices the blow up spray and hair oil, I'm not sure either of those are the best choice for me. I am looking at the Beauty Protect, with it's halo of buzz, and the 12 Benefits spray, which is supposed to be arriving as a sample in my box, today.

Has anyone tried both, yet? I've been reading the reviews for 12 Benefits, and the only one that is specific about the smell, says it smells like salon. One review said that the Beauty Protect smells like cherry vanilla.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I think I created a run on Amazon's supply of Amika Cloud dryers, because the price went up. I ordered this morning from Sleek Hair for $99, so no worries. But I will have to keep in mind the Makeuptalk effect, when considering purchases, in future.

Now that I am going to blow dry my hair, I need to buy a thermal protector from the BB Shop with my coupon. I wanted to stick with Amika, because they are good and I love the smell, but that would make my choices the blow up spray and hair oil, I'm not sure either of those are the best choice for me. I am looking at the Beauty Protect, with it's halo of buzz, and the 12 Benefits spray, which is supposed to be arriving as a sample in my box, today.

Has anyone tried both, yet? I've been reading the reviews for 12 Benefits, and the only one that is specific about the smell, says it smells like salon. One review said that the Beauty Protect smells like cherry vanilla.

I've used the Beauty Protect- but I use it more like a leave in conditioner and then still spray a heat protectant in it.  I use either Not Your Mother's or the TreSemme one.. both work well for me!

Edit- the Beauty Protect smells like vanilla for me, I also don't spray it, I pour it out of the bottle because the spray nozzle doesn't work and BB wasn't super willing to believe me.. so I gave up.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I think I created a run on Amazon's supply of Amika Cloud dryers, because the price went up. I ordered this morning from Sleek Hair for $99, so no worries. But I will have to keep in mind the Makeuptalk effect, when considering purchases, in future.

Now that I am going to blow dry my hair, I need to buy a thermal protector from the BB Shop with my coupon. I wanted to stick with Amika, because they are good and I love the smell, but that would make my choices the blow up spray and hair oil, I'm not sure either of those are the best choice for me. I am looking at the Beauty Protect, with it's halo of buzz, and the 12 Benefits spray, which is supposed to be arriving as a sample in my box, today.

Has anyone tried both, yet? I've been reading the reviews for 12 Benefits, and the only one that is specific about the smell, says it smells like salon. One review said that the Beauty Protect smells like cherry vanilla.
I think the Beauty Protector is a really good detangler, and it left my hair soft and shiny after blow drying.  The floral vanilla scent was nice too, and I am not usually a fan of scented products.  The 12 Benefits is a better conditioner and leaves my hair feeling moisturized and healthy.  It has a light "salon" smell to it, but it doesn't smell like it is supposed to be scented, per se.  Overall, I like the 12 Benefits better, but if I were getting one specifically for blow drying purposes, I would get the BP.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 16, 2013)

Also, since we are on the subject of blow dryers - I saw there is a recall for a popular cheap Conair blow dryer, in case any of you have it!

http://www.conair.com/recalls.php?cntpcID=62&amp;id=60


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
Edit- the Beauty Protect smells like vanilla for me, I also don't spray it, I pour it out of the bottle because the spray nozzle doesn't work and BB wasn't super willing to believe me.. so I gave up.

Is that was the smell is? Love it! BTW - if you go to the dollar store or the travel section just pick up a new spray bottle.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2013)

my friend who has been waiting on her box finally got it in! posting it because it's a variation i haven't seen around a lot, and the sample sizes are killer. she seems really excited abou tit.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 16, 2013)

I got that Serious Skincare sample in one of my boxes and I looooooove it.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the educated opinions on Beauty Protect and 12 Benefits! I'm sorry for babbling so much, I have a fever, and fever brain makes me babble. 



 Man, some of those smilies are really weird. There are multiple toilet smilies, and none of them belong in a post that I would ever want to read.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, since we are on the subject of blow dryers - I saw there is a recall for a popular cheap Conair blow dryer, in case any of you have it!

http://www.conair.com/recalls.php?cntpcID=62&amp;id=60

OHMIGOSH.... THIS IS MY HAIR DRYER.

*Thank you so so much! *





I just got off the phone w/their customer service/recall line, verified w/them that my dryer DOES need to be replaced.  Yikes!  I thought it was running a bit hot over the last few months...

OK, so I have to box my current one up, they'll send UPS out to get it, and then mail me a new one.  I may have to live for a week or two without a dryer... THE HORROR!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my friend who has been waiting on her box finally got it in! posting it because it's a variation i haven't seen around a lot, and the sample sizes are killer. she seems really excited abou tit.




That's the box I got - it didn't have any of the products I really wanted, but I ended up loving it.  The serious skincare sample is HUGE and the product is great.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is that was the smell is? Love it! BTW - if you go to the dollar store or the travel section just pick up a new spray bottle.

Me too!! The shampoo and conditioner smell the exact same way.  Want to try them!!  And great idea- I hadn't even thought of that!  I might even be able to water it down a little bit, it seems really thick!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I think I created a run on Amazon's supply of Amika Cloud dryers, because the price went up. I ordered this morning from Sleek Hair for $99, so no worries. But I will have to keep in mind the Makeuptalk effect, when considering purchases, in future.

Now that I am going to blow dry my hair, I need to buy a thermal protector from the BB Shop with my coupon. I wanted to stick with Amika, because they are good and I love the smell, but that would make my choices the blow up spray and hair oil, I'm not sure either of those are the best choice for me. I am looking at the Beauty Protect, with it's halo of buzz, and the 12 Benefits spray, which is supposed to be arriving as a sample in my box, today.

Has anyone tried both, yet? I've been reading the reviews for 12 Benefits, and the only one that is specific about the smell, says it smells like salon. One review said that the Beauty Protect smells like cherry vanilla.
I have both the Beauty Protect and 12 benefits sprays.  I wouldn't say one is necessarily better than the other after using them both many times.  They both work well for heat protection.

If I were to compare them:

The BP spray has a MUCH stronger scent, that lasts in the hair once dry.  It is very sweet smelling, similar to the Pink Sugar perfume.  If you do not like that perfume, or very sweet scents-this spray is not for you.  If you like that scent or strong sweet scents, it shouldn't bother you, naturally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 12 benefits spray is also scented, kind of a sweet salon smell--that freshly washed and blown out shampoo, I feel like a million bucks-type smell from a salon that uses products like Paul Mitchell/Redken/Biolage etc, when you know you've stepped out the salon vs. your shower. (If that makes sense)

However, it isn't nearly as strong a scent left in your hair as the BP once your hair is dry.  You can still smell it if you physically smell your hair at your nose, but it isn't as cloying like a perfume scent like the BP.

The BP is more of a detangler and heat protector spray.  Whereas the 12 benefits is more conditioning--not heavy like a leave in conditioner spray, but a nice light conditioner/detangler and is really good with the heat protection.  I'd classify BP as a soft and bouncy blow out feel, and the 12 benefits as a silky-smooth/soft blow out feel.

There is also the #4 heat protect spray (prep and protect it is called).  I have this one also.  It works well too, and has more the typical Super Cuts/Fantastic Sam's type salon smell.  Not bad, but not all sweet and sugary/flowery like the other two sprays.  It works well for heat protection, but it isn't as moisturizing as the other two sprays.  It leaves a drier salon blow out feel to the hair vs. the silky soft of the 12 benefits or bouncy softness of the BP.

If I was forced to pick just one, I'd choose 12 benefits.  But I don't think you can go "wrong" with any of them personally.  I know this is a lot of rambling, but I hope it helps out a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OHMIGOSH.... THIS IS MY HAIR DRYER.

*Thank you so so much! *






I just got off the phone w/their customer service/recall line, verified w/them that my dryer DOES need to be replaced.  Yikes!  I thought it was running a bit hot over the last few months...

OK, so I have to box my current one up, they'll send UPS out to get it, and then mail me a new one.  I may have to live for a week or two without a dryer... THE HORROR!  




I'm glad you're getting a replacement!  I remember as a teenager seeing my mom's hair dryer all a sudden spitting sparks out at her face.  She didn't believe me that it was running way too hot most of the time.  Scary stuff.


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OHMIGOSH.... THIS IS MY HAIR DRYER.

*Thank you so so much! *





I just got off the phone w/their customer service/recall line, verified w/them that my dryer DOES need to be replaced.  Yikes!  I thought it was running a bit hot over the last few months...

OK, so I have to box my current one up, they'll send UPS out to get it, and then mail me a new one.  I may have to live for a week or two without a dryer... THE HORROR!  



 
No problem!  And thank you for telling us what the recall process is!  I have this blow dryer as well, but I haven't called it in yet.  Sounds like I'll be testing out my new mini-Amika soon!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have both the Beauty Protect and 12 benefits sprays.  I wouldn't say one is necessarily better than the other after using them both many times.  They both work well for heat protection.

If I were to compare them:

The BP spray has a MUCH stronger scent, that lasts in the hair once dry.  It is very sweet smelling, similar to the Pink Sugar perfume.  If you do not like that perfume, or very sweet scents-this spray is not for you.  If you like that scent or strong sweet scents, it shouldn't bother you, naturally.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 12 benefits spray is also scented, kind of a sweet salon smell--that freshly washed and blown out shampoo, I feel like a million bucks-type smell from a salon that uses products like Paul Mitchell/Redken/Biolage etc, when you know you've stepped out the salon vs. your shower. (If that makes sense)

However, it isn't nearly as strong a scent left in your hair as the BP once your hair is dry.  You can still smell it if you physically smell your hair at your nose, but it isn't as cloying like a perfume scent like the BP.

The BP is more of a detangler and heat protector spray.  Whereas the 12 benefits is more conditioning--not heavy like a leave in conditioner spray, but a nice light conditioner/detangler and is really good with the heat protection.  I'd classify BP as a soft and bouncy blow out feel, and the 12 benefits as a silky-smooth/soft blow out feel.

There is also the #4 heat protect spray (prep and protect it is called).  I have this one also.  It works well too, and has more the typical Super Cuts/Fantastic Sam's type salon smell.  Not bad, but not all sweet and sugary/flowery like the other two sprays.  It works well for heat protection, but it isn't as moisturizing as the other two sprays.  It leaves a drier salon blow out feel to the hair vs. the silky soft of the 12 benefits or bouncy softness of the BP.

If I was forced to pick just one, I'd choose 12 benefits.  But I don't think you can go "wrong" with any of them personally.  I know this is a lot of rambling, but I hope it helps out a little.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That is a really helpful comparison. I already ordered, but it's still good to know. 

I ended up getting the Beauty Protect Spray, Dr Jart gold label BB Cream (my HG foundation), Amika dry shampoo, and a free mystery pack. I used my 25% off coupon, so not too shabby, even without the mini hairdryer. I really like vanilla perfumes, so I think I will like the Beauty Protect. I don't know that Pink Sugar is really my exact type of fragrance, but I do like the way it smells. I like to get samples of it and spray it on my dog.

I am babbling, again...


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: There is also the #4 heat protect spray (prep and protect it is called).  I have this one also.  It works well too, and has more the typical Super Cuts/Fantastic Sam's type salon smell.  Not bad, but not all sweet and sugary/flowery like the other two sprays.  It works well for heat protection, but it isn't as moisturizing as the other two sprays.  It leaves a drier salon blow out feel to the hair vs. the silky soft of the 12 benefits or bouncy softness of the BP. 
I currently use the BP, the #4 or (along a similar vein) Alterna's Bamboo Finishing Gloss. It's my least favorite of the 3 overall but the #4 is the best when it's humid out. It really holds the style of my hair (wavy) and keeps it from getting limp and/or frizzy in the humidity. More so than the BP or the Alterna.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've used the Beauty Protect- but I use it more like a leave in conditioner and then still spray a heat protectant in it.  I use either Not Your Mother's or the TreSemme one.. both work well for me!

Edit- the Beauty Protect smells like vanilla for me, I also don't spray it, I pour it out of the bottle because the spray nozzle doesn't work and BB wasn't super willing to believe me.. so I gave up.
That's too funny because I have tried the Not Your Mother's, and I hate it!  I feel like it gives my hair a hair spray feel and I didn't think it did that great of a job at anything, like if I used no product it would have been better because I wouldn't have that hair spray feel to my hair.  

I have used the 12 benefits once, and I'm not sure how well I liked it.  I like to try things a couple times before I pass judgement, unless it's just awful and I hate it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's too funny because I have tried the Not Your Mother's, and I hate it!  I feel like it gives my hair a hair spray feel and I didn't think it did that great of a job at anything, like if I used no product it would have been better because I wouldn't have that hair spray feel to my hair.  

I have used the 12 benefits once, and I'm not sure how well I liked it.  I like to try things a couple times before I pass judgement, unless it's just awful and I hate it!  

It's so funny how different products react to different people's hair!  My hair is so much smoother when I use the NYM!  But my hair is a big thick voluminous curly/wavy mess when I don't do anything to it!


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, since we are on the subject of blow dryers - I saw there is a recall for a popular cheap Conair blow dryer, in case any of you have it!

http://www.conair.com/recalls.php?cntpcID=62&amp;id=60
Thanks for the info and link... I have one of these dryers, but luckily not one of these models.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm glad you're getting a replacement!  I remember as a teenager seeing my mom's hair dryer all a sudden spitting sparks out at her face.  She didn't believe me that it was running way too hot most of the time.  Scary stuff.
That is crazy!  Thankfully mine wasn't near that point yet, but I don't use it much in the summer, so I definitely didn't put the wear &amp; tear on it that many others have.  I would have run screaming if my dryer started spitting sparks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No problem!  And thank you for telling us what the recall process is!  I have this blow dryer as well, but I haven't called it in yet.  Sounds like I'll be testing out my new mini-Amika soon!

Haha, I'm having "one of those days", so I saw your link, clicked it, and was like *headdesk* of COURSE it's my dryer!  There was a bit of hold time, but the CS person I spoke with was AMAZING and helpful and kind.  The only thing I forgot to ask was which dryer they're sending as a replacement, so if you get the chance to ask, please let me know what they're sending!


----------



## Cathie (Oct 16, 2013)

I think usps is playing ping pong with my Birchbox..seriously. 1 day down to Orlando back to Jax...5 days in Jax then back to Orlando..and I live in between these 2 cities

Status
InUSPSNetwork 
Destination
Interlachen, FL 32148
Carrier United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation 
Estimated Delivery Date
10/16/13
Date Time Description Location 10/16/2013 01:11 PM Processed by USPS ORLANDO, FL 32824 10/14/2013 09:05 PM Processed by USPS JACKSONVILLE, FL 32099 10/11/2013 09:34 PM Accepted by USPS JACKSONVILLE, FL 32099 10/11/2013 01:49 AM Enroute Departed ORLANDO, FL 10/10/2013 04:10 AM Enroute Departed HAGERSTOWN, MD 10/9/2013 09:46 PM Enroute Departed NEWARK, NJ 10/9/2013 02:03 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/9/2013 01:58 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   10/9/2013 01:58 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/9/2013 07:20 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 10/8/2013 12:10 AM Shipped from Client Cranbury, NJ 
I


----------



## JennG315 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste



 












He's so handsome! 



 I usually don't throw the tissue paper away I save them for gifting. My kitty loves playing with the tissue. I ball-it-up in my hand with a little catnip in it &amp; he goes crazy!


----------



## saidfreeze (Oct 16, 2013)

> my friend who has been waiting on her box finally got it in! posting it because it's a variation i haven't seen around a lot, and the sample sizes are killer. she seems really excited abou tit.


 I also got this box. I love the half up thing despite thinking it was stupid- so much easier!


----------



## saidfreeze (Oct 16, 2013)

> I also got this box. I love the half up thing despite thinking it was stupid- so much easier!


 also is it sad that I'm seriously tempted to buy the beach waver by the same brand?


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

> He's so handsome!Â :cat: Â I usually don't throw the tissue paper away I saveÂ them for gifting.Â My kittyÂ loves playing with the tissue. I ball-it-up in my handÂ with a little catnip in it &amp; he goes crazy!Â :roflmao: Â


 Awwww he's so adorable!! I do the same thing with the tissue paper but no catnip required. Plus it's more digestible than the plastic bags he seems to be attracted to.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awwww he's so adorable!! I do the same thing with the tissue paper but no catnip required. Plus it's more digestible than the plastic bags he seems to be attracted to.





THAT FACE. omg so cute. :3


----------



## JennG315 (Oct 16, 2013)

I had posted this on the October Birchbox trade thread &amp; thought I'd post it here too.

After receiving a Miss Jessie's *PILLOW SOFT CURLS *(big) sample foil I went to check out there website  (http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples#.Ul7dp9JJMjQ).. After going through their products I really wanted to give *Super Sweetback Treatment *a try but can't find anyone to trade &amp; 2pks are $8 on Ebay. Good thing I found this little awesome deal . Yippie

*2 samples for $1 *







​ 
If you decide to purchase right through there website I also found a coupon code : http://couponfollow.com/site/missjessies.com* SCHOOL20*


----------



## Meeesha (Oct 16, 2013)

Finally tried out the Shea Terra rose hips facial cleanser and WOW!  Woke up with glowing skin and the pimple that was beginning to form was all dried up. 

Definitely purchasing the full size.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 16, 2013)

> I had posted this on the October Birchbox trade thread &amp; thought I'd post it here too. After receivingÂ a Miss Jessie'sÂ *PILLOW SOFT CURLSÂ *(big) sample foil I wentÂ to check out there website Â (http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples#.Ul7dp9JJMjQ)..Â After going through their products I really wanted to giveÂ *Super Sweetback TreatmentÂ *a try but can't find anyone to trade &amp; 2pks are $8 on Ebay.Â Good thing I foundÂ thisÂ littleÂ awesome deal . Yippie *2 samples for $1Â *:yay:
> 
> ​
> If you decide to purchase right through there websiteÂ I also found a coupon code :Â http://couponfollow.com/site/missjessies.com*Â SCHOOL20*


 Thank you so much!!! Completely fell in love with my sample of the Pillow Soft Curls. My curls have never felt and looked better. Ended up ordering the full size with my points, but going to check this out too.


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 16, 2013)

> THAT FACE. omg so cute. :3


 Awwwwwwwww!!!! So cute!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone kknow of a good place to get some empty sample containers to empty the foil packets into for better storage?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone kknow of a good place to get some empty sample containers to empty the foil packets into for better storage?
In the travel section at Walmart, you can get 2 1oz. jars for $0.97


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've met several people who commute from north of Baltimore. No idea how they can do it.

I'll let you know if they have this event in DC. fingers crossed.
I used to do it from PA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Light Rail from Hunt Valley to the MARC.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 16, 2013)

my box is waiting at home!! come onnnn 5pm!


----------



## Dollysantana (Oct 16, 2013)

Got my box yesterday



Spoiler



Love the dr. Brandt leaves skin smooth ðŸ˜


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

> I used to do it from PA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Light Rail from Hunt Valley to the MARC.


 OMG I'm from PA and would never consider it. I would never survive.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awwww he's so adorable!! I do the same thing with the tissue paper but no catnip required. Plus it's more digestible than the plastic bags he seems to be attracted to.




Aaah! Kitten tongue!  That gets me every time!  I was once told that the reason kitties love the crinkly plastic bags (like most grocery stores use, not the non-crinkly ones places like Old Navy use, if they still use them.  I live in a town that banned plastic bags, so I'm not sure what stores use them nowadays!) is that they are manufactured using *fish* parts.  My dear departed Hunter *loved* licking plastic bags.  Not eating them.  Just licking them.  In the middle of the night.  I lived in a loft-style townhouse, so I heard *every* crackle.  I converted to reusable (preferably fabric) bags because of him.  

(I keep those paper crinkles that companies like Sephora -- at least I *think* they use those crinkles -- use to pack orders in a box so I have some handy when I need to send something out since they're sometimes easier to use than bubblewrap.  Last night, I had to pack up some stuff to be sent out and didn't put the box away -- and Edgar *flipped* the box over and started digging in between the interlaced flaps to get at the shredded stuff.  He was *very* industrious.  I swear he was a rat terrier in a previous life.)


----------



## thebeverley3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!!! I had no clue Walmart carried those.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 16, 2013)

I got my box, today! (Box 3)



Spoiler



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac


 - Pretty on my lips. A little unhealthy-looking as blush
Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
 - haven't tried, but so pleased it is a serum, and not just sunblock, and a decent sample size
12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment - 6 oz - smells amazing. Enough that I almost wish I had ordered it instead of BP this morning, but my curiosity is piqued anyway. Now, I can try them both.
dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant
 - haven't tried, but seems like a really decent size sample, also the "full size" price is really expensive! 
 
ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock - I actually like it. Not as much as I like the S.W. Basics, or the Hurraw balms, but I will gladly use it.


Sorry about the bizarre formatting. I don't know how to fix it. Trying just seems to make it worse.

ETA: Informal Poll! Would you spend $78 on  facial scrub, even if it is really great, but not supernaturally so.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box, today! (Box 3)



Spoiler



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac


 - Pretty on my lips. A little unhealthy-looking as blush
Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
 - haven't tried, but so pleased it is a serum, and not just sunblock, and a decent sample size
12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment - 6 oz - smells amazing. Enough that I almost wish I had ordered it instead of BP this morning, but my curiosity is piqued anyway. Now, I can try them both.
dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant
 - haven't tried, but seems like a really decent size sample, also the "full size" price is really expensive!
 
ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock - I actually like it. Not as much as I like the S.W. Basics, or the Hurraw balms, but I will gladly use it.


Sorry about the bizarre formatting. I don't know how to fix it. Trying just seems to make it worse.

ETA: Informal Poll! Would you spend $78 on  facial scrub, even if it is really great, but not supernaturally so.

Poll answer:  Nope.  It would have to be close to a holy grail product for me to spend that much on a face scrub.  I'm just fine with my 30 something dollar Suki scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   (unless I had some birchbox points burning a hole in my pocket to offset the cost, then I'd be okay if it were really great)

But face masks...that's another story and a serious weakness for me.  I've been told I'm nuts for buying the Glam Glow tingle mud mask stuff (in the black jar).  The little jar for 19$ gives me 4 applications.  The big jar is just a hair over the amount in 3 little jars, but it is 69$, so I just buy the little jars.  I love that stuff!

I also really want the Sisley of Paris Black Rose mask, but that sucker is like 156/158$ for like 2 something ounces.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 16, 2013)

So, here's my box, I'm not sure what number it is. 





Bain de Terre Conditioner -- it's a little bottle, not a packet. It'll be good for traveling.    DDF Wrinkle Reisist + Pore Minimizer -- It's a nice sized little bottle. Though I hope I don't fall in love w/ it since a full size bottle is $85!   Floss Gloss Polish -- it's sort of a weird orange color. Could be good for Halloween, tho not a color I normally wear.    Staniac in Beauty Queen -- Can't wait to try it.    Chapstick -- not a lipbalm person, but I'll give it a try.  [SIZE=1em]  [/SIZE]        


This is my first birchbox and I'm pretty excited, though I had been hoping for the warm facecloth kit.


----------



## CinD (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, here's my box, I'm not sure what number it is. 





Bain de Terre Conditioner -- it's a little bottle, not a packet. It'll be good for traveling.    DDF Wrinkle Reisist + Pore Minimizer -- It's a nice sized little bottle. Though I hope I don't fall in love w/ it since a full size bottle is $85!   Floss Gloss Polish -- it's sort of a weird orange color. Could be good for Halloween, tho not a color I normally wear.    Staniac in Beauty Queen -- Can't wait to try it.    Chapstick -- not a lipbalm person, but I'll give it a try.  [SIZE=1em]  [/SIZE]        


This is my first birchbox and I'm pretty excited, though I had been hoping for the warm facecloth kit. 

NIIICEEE. I got the facecloth. I was hoping to get the serum. I plan on saving up enough points or waiting for any special promo to get it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 16, 2013)

> I got my box, today! (Box 3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry about the bizarre formatting. I don't know how to fix it. Trying just seems to make it worse. ETA: Informal Poll! Would you spend $78 on Â facial scrub, even if it is really great, but not supernaturally so. Poll Answer: No. I bought the Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator scrub last October. I think it was $36. That's about as high as I'm willing to go, and that stuff is da bomb. It gets rid of the rough skin along my jawline, it dramatically reduces my breakouts, it exfoliates but actually reduces the natural redness of my face. I love it, and I need to buy more.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box, today! (Box 3)



Spoiler



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac


 - Pretty on my lips. A little unhealthy-looking as blush
Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
 - haven't tried, but so pleased it is a serum, and not just sunblock, and a decent sample size
12 Benefitsâ„¢ Instant Healthy Hair Treatment - 6 oz - smells amazing. Enough that I almost wish I had ordered it instead of BP this morning, but my curiosity is piqued anyway. Now, I can try them both.
dr. brandtÂ® microdermabrasion skin exfoliant
 - haven't tried, but seems like a really decent size sample, also the "full size" price is really expensive! 
 
ChapStickÂ® Hydration Lock - I actually like it. Not as much as I like the S.W. Basics, or the Hurraw balms, but I will gladly use it.


Sorry about the bizarre formatting. I don't know how to fix it. Trying just seems to make it worse.

ETA: Informal Poll! Would you spend $78 on  facial scrub, even if it is really great, but not supernaturally so.

Poll answer: no, definitely not when suki exists ;]


----------



## tasertag (Oct 16, 2013)

> Aaah! Kitten tongue! Â That gets me every time! Â I was once told that the reason kitties love the crinkly plastic bags (like most grocery stores use, not the non-crinkly ones places like Old Navy use, if they still use them. Â I live in a town that banned plastic bags, so I'm not sure what stores use them nowadays!)Â is that theyÂ are manufactured using *fish* parts. Â My dear departed Hunter *loved* licking plastic bags. Â Not eating them. Â Just licking them. Â In the middle of the night. Â I lived in a loft-style townhouse, so I heard *every* crackle. Â I converted to reusable (preferably fabric) bags because of him. Â  (I keep those paper crinkles that companies like Sephora -- at least I *think* they use those crinkles -- use to pack orders in a box so I have some handy when I need to send something out since they're sometimes easier to use than bubblewrap. Â Last night, I had to pack up some stuff to be sent out and didn't put the box away -- and Edgar *flipped* the box over and started digging in between the interlaced flaps to get at the shredded stuff. Â He was *very* industrious. Â I swear he was a rat terrierÂ in a previous life.)


 Ew fish?! No wonder! We converted to fabric bags now and use brown paper lunch bags to line the trash can in the bathroom..that was his main source before I cut him off.


----------



## daniellerose (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone kknow of a good place to get some empty sample containers to empty the foil packets into for better storage?

Target also sells some in their travel section!


----------



## CassieM (Oct 16, 2013)

Ahh I would have loved this box! Super jealous!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my friend who has been waiting on her box finally got it in! posting it because it's a variation i haven't seen around a lot, and the sample sizes are killer. she seems really excited abou tit.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 16, 2013)

My box arrived today. I opened up the Pop Beauty lipgloss right away since I don't have one in a color like that (Splashing Scarlet) and despite it being kind of sticky I really like it. It stays on a long time surprisingly.I don't think I have ever had a lipgloss last more than an hour. I have tried hourglass, benefit, buxom, still... This one lasted about 3 hours. Drinking and snacking occurred during that time so that is excellent. Kind of excited to try the Liz Earle but I might just save it if I go somewhere overnight and don't want to take my Clarisonic. Gave my son the chapstick. Macadamia Oil conditioner smells really good but I just bought the Davines.


----------



## kira685 (Oct 17, 2013)

can someone who also received the Noya lip balm from ipsy comment on how the chapstick compares? i'm pretty particular about texture, and really only use the Noya and my Fresh Sugar Plum.. I'd rather pass the chapstick along to a family member without trying it if I can =) TIA!


----------



## Cathie (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Poll Answer: No. I bought the Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator scrub last October. I think it was $36. That's about as high as I'm willing to go, and that stuff is da bomb. It gets rid of the rough skin along my jawline, it dramatically reduces my breakouts, it exfoliates but actually reduces the natural redness of my face. I love it, and I need to buy more.
I thought I was the only person in the world who gets rough dry skin around my jaw line,yet still breaks out.I love the Vasanti too! I use it  3 times a week,great stuff! 

  Poll answer: NO...unless I had $80  in points


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

My box seems to be taking forever to get to me this month. I got tracking on 10/7 and it hasn't updated since then.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 17, 2013)

> can someone who also received the Noya lip balm from ipsy comment on how the chapstick compares? i'm pretty particular about texture, and really only use the Noya and my Fresh Sugar Plum.. I'd rather pass the chapstick along to a family member without trying it if I can =) TIA!


 The Noya and Fresh are similar in texture but I don't know if I would compare the Chapstick. It has a better formula than original chapstick and tastes better in my opinion. I think from the texture the Chapstick might require less reapplication but definitely not as instantly moisturizing as Fresh and Noya.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 17, 2013)

For those who got the Staniac, what do you think about it? I found it uneven and didn't like the color, but I also could be doing something wrong. I'm not very adept when it comes to makeup.


----------



## klg534 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got the Staniac, what do you think about it? I found it uneven and didn't like the color, but I also could be doing something wrong. I'm not very adept when it comes to makeup. 
I was not impressed with it, i love my benetint and I just did not see the colors appear until after like 5 applications and layering. I also didnt like how long it lasted, it wasn't staining as powerfully as I would like.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 17, 2013)

> For those who got theÂ Staniac, what do you think about it? I found it uneven and didn't like the color, but I also could be doing something wrong. I'm not very adept when it comes to makeup.Â


 I thought it applied evenly only with some sort of control on my part. I liked the color but the staying power was awful. I could just wipe it off.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 17, 2013)

Another newbie question -- we can review what we got for points, right? How do we do that? Just go to the product page?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got the Staniac, what do you think about it? I found it uneven and didn't like the color, but I also could be doing something wrong. I'm not very adept when it comes to makeup. 
I tried it on my lips, briefly, and liked it. I don't know about staying power, yet. I really didn't like it on my cheeks. It stained unevenly and a weird color, and it looked weird.


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried it on my lips, briefly, and liked it. I don't know about staying power, yet. I really didn't like it on my cheeks. It stained unevenly and a weird color, and it looked weird.
I had good luck with it on my cheeks -- subtle, but I have fair skin which helps it show up easier.  I can see how it may be harder to notice on other skin tones.  It went on evenly enough over my BB cream.  I think it will be prefect for a "no makeup" look!


----------



## easybreezy (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another newbie question -- we can review what we got for points, right? How do we do that? Just go to the product page?
Yep, click "Write a Review" from the product page.  You may want to click through to the product page from the "Box" page so you go to the right one.  You have until the 10th of the following month to do them.


----------



## lovepinkk (Oct 17, 2013)

Got my box today!! This is my second month with birchbox, and I have to say, I am really impressed! I used to LOVE ipsy, but the last few months my ipsy bags have been meh. Almost everything that I've gotten in my first two birchboxes is stuff that I will use, and their points system is awesome! Time to step it up, ipsy.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 17, 2013)

!!!! Finally


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2013)

YAYAYYA. and the 20% off is nice too!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





!!!! Finally


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 17, 2013)

> !!!! Finally


 Awww come on, Birchbox!! Where is the Android love??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 17, 2013)

I have to confess that I think the "Unlock your box!" graphic is kind of adorable.


----------



## JennGrace (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm annoyed because I contacted them via email about the missing Erno Laszlo GWP, and they gave me 100 BB points. That doesn't seem like adequate compensation for an item that is worth over $100. I just called them, and they said they were very sorry, but the best they could do is give me the 100 points, and send me a "mystery sample pack." Oh well. Not very happy with BB right now. This is not the first time this has happened to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennGrace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm annoyed because I contacted them via email about the missing Erno Laszlo GWP, and they gave me 100 BB points. That doesn't seem like adequate compensation for an item that is worth over $100. I just called them, and they said they were very sorry, but the best they could do is give me the 100 points, and send me a "mystery sample pack." Oh well. Not very happy with BB right now. This is not the first time this has happened to me.
It's a GWP, so it's free. They're not going to give you $100 for something that's free.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





!!!! Finally
darn! of course they made an iphone app when i finally switched to droid.


----------



## krysmama2 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I cancelled my Ipsy last month and resubscribed to Birchbox because I was annoyed with the shipping and the things I have been sent.  So flash forward to Birchbox and my tracking hasn't updated since the 12th and it was supposed to be here the 16th.  I didn't get it today either.  So I called Birchbox and they are sending me a replacement box that is going to take about 10 business days.  I must have bad luck with shipping.  I was originally going to get box 32.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *krysmama2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I cancelled my Ipsy last month and resubscribed to Birchbox because I was annoyed with the shipping and the things I have been sent.  So flash forward to Birchbox and my tracking hasn't updated since the 12th and it was supposed to be here the 16th.  I didn't get it today either.  So I called Birchbox and they are sending me a replacement box that is going to take about 10 business days.  I must have bad luck with shipping.  I was originally going to get box 32.

Everything was delayed at least 24 and up to 48 hours since Monday was a Federal holiday. November and December will also have shipping delays.


----------



## tasertag (Oct 17, 2013)

> !!!! Finally


 Yay an app! Too bad the discount is for $50+, I was just trying to get to $35!


----------



## JennGrace (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a GWP, so it's free. They're not going to give you $100 for something that's free.
You're right. I was in a grumpy mood I guess, but I understand they can't really do much else. I do still love BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

> Yay an app! Too bad the discount is for $50+, I was just trying to get to $35!


 Umm..How are we suppose to buy things on the mobile app when they haven't even launched the mobile store yet??


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got the Staniac, what do you think about it? I found it uneven and didn't like the color, but I also could be doing something wrong. I'm not very adept when it comes to makeup. 
Stainiac was my first Birchbox order.  I was still on the waiting list and hadn't tried it yet, but it was a lip stain and, gosh darn it, I _had_ to have it.  I used it for all of maybe 2 or 3 weeks before giving up on it.  The color was uneven, it was drying, and the color faded very unevenly (not that I'm holding only the product at fault for that, but even after I had been extremely diligent, it faded unevenly) - and, by "unevenly," I mean it looked like I was only wearing a berry lip liner, at best.  Stainiac has been retired and now sits at the very bottom of the back of my makeup cabinet.


----------



## ariana077 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennGrace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm annoyed because I contacted them via email about the missing Erno Laszlo GWP, and they gave me 100 BB points. That doesn't seem like adequate compensation for an item that is worth over $100. I just called them, and they said they were very sorry, but the best they could do is give me the 100 points, and send me a "mystery sample pack." Oh well. Not very happy with BB right now. This is not the first time this has happened to me.
I have to say I was upset also with this fact, I really wanted that GWP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennGrace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're right. I was in a grumpy mood I guess, but I understand they can't really do much else. I do still love BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The thing I've learned about the GWPs is that it's essentially a race to who can get them before they sell out. It sucks, but I like seeing that BB can compensate somewhat for those who miss out.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Im beginning to think I am never ever going to get my Birchbox!! Says its finally at the local post office... Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 17, 2013)

Sooo ... Birchbox Shop ... everything I want to add to my cart is out of stock. That's what it means when there's no Add to Cart button, right? No Shea Terra Black Soap bar, in the jar, or the rose hips soap for the face. No Caudalie hand cream. And I can't find anything else I really want. I'm trying to get my order up to $50.00.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

ahhh thank you so much for the 20% off mobile alert!  I just posted in another forum here asking for a coupon code &amp; this is purrrrrrfect!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhh thank you so much for the 20% off mobile alert!  I just posted in another forum here asking for a coupon code &amp; this is purrrrrrfect!  




Sure


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had good luck with it on my cheeks -- subtle, but I have fair skin which helps it show up easier.  I can see how it may be harder to notice on other skin tones.  It went on evenly enough over my BB cream.  I think it will be prefect for a "no makeup" look!
I'm glad for you, that it works as a cheek color. But I'm fair too, and splotches was what it gave me. I was putting it on bare skin, so that may have made a difference. The color shows up pretty well, but it was a weird purpely pink color on my cheeks.  I'm still thankful I got to try it. I really want to try benetint, too.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 17, 2013)

So I got my 6 month 20% code a few days back... and of COURSE I have 193 points - just 7 more!!

Anyway, I've been wanting to buy the WEI Purifying Mud Mask ever since I sampled it about a year ago, but I think the Benefit Gimme Brow deal is too good to pass up right now.  Have any of you tried the Gimme Brow, and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got my 6 month 20% code a few days back... and of COURSE I have 193 points - just 7 more!!

Anyway, I've been wanting to buy the WEI Purifying Mud Mask ever since I sampled it about a year ago, but I think the Benefit Gimme Brow deal is too good to pass up right now.  Have any of you tried the Gimme Brow, and what are your thoughts on it?
Bought it, used it, it's nice and subtle but easy to make more dramatic. I like it. This is coming from someone who doesn't do much to dress up brows often.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bought it, used it, it's nice and subtle but easy to make more dramatic. I like it. This is coming from someone who doesn't do much to dress up brows often.
I don't either... in fact, until I sampled the Chella Brow Gel in my Ipsy bag last year, I didn't even realize they made products like that!

Good to know, thank you!

ETA: Just realized that it's not enough to get to the $25 minimum to use the code. I will have to buy something else too. Shoot


----------



## CassieM (Oct 17, 2013)

> Stainiac was my first Birchbox order. Â I was still on the waiting list and hadn't tried it yet, but it was a lip stain and, gosh darn it, I _had_ to have it. Â I used it for all of maybe 2 or 3 weeks before giving up on it. Â The color was uneven, it was drying, and the color faded very unevenly (not that I'm holding only the product at fault for that, but even after I had been extremely diligent, it faded unevenly) - and, by "unevenly," I mean it looked like I was only wearing a berry lip liner, at best. Â Stainiac has been retired and now sits at the very bottom of the back of my makeup cabinet.


 I'm glad someone brought this up! I thought something was wrong with my sample! Mine is actually uneven from the moment I put it on, even if I layer it. My lips look darker in the middle and around the edges with naked areas in between. Not a good look! I also agree that it is drying. Maybe it's just the gel type formula that I'm not a fan of? Has anyone tried a great stain with the same consistency as the stainiac?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, is it just the Birchbox website is not working with my phone today, or are all Shea Terra and Caudalie products out of stock? Also, the Color Club Wanderlust set? None of the items I've looked at today have an Add to Cart Button. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, is it just the Birchbox website is not working with my phone today, or are all Shea Terra and Caudalie products out of stock? Also, the Color Club Wanderlust set? None of the items I've looked at today have an Add to Cart Button. Is anyone else having this problem?
the shea terra items i clicked on are available, african black soap bar and black soap pore cleanser

wanderlust collection is still available

the first 3 Caudalie items i clicked on were available

sounds like it might be a browser problem.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Shea Terra is in stock, Caudalie is all in stock except http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-sos-serum. Wanderlust is in stock.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-wanderlust-collection


----------



## plumplant (Oct 17, 2013)

beautysage has the shea terra products and has a 1 day code "BDT" for 20% off and free shipping And the shea terra website still has a 30% off your entire purchase with code oct2013


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got the Stainiac sample last year and I recently rediscovered it a few months ago and I've been trying to use it more. I think the main thing that bothers me is the squelching sound. Gross. lol

Top picture is with about 7 layers?

Bottom is with a clear gloss on top.





I don't have naturally light or pink lips but I can layer it on to build a brighter color. I usually like about 2-3 layers to get a good tint, but I built it up to see how bright I could go. I think the key thing to this product is to exfoliate a little before applying (cuz I sure didn't lol) and I start on dry lips. I don't swipe it on, I dab some on and pat it in with my fingers. I think most of the color comes off if you just swipe it on with your finger, or you get  a color ring or something. I don't think it look as good when you layer too much, but it's great for a good tint of color. But it's not super long lasting either. 

Just my two cents~

Thank you for this post!  When I tried my Stainiac I couldn't see what the big fuss was about - it was unnoticeable even with 2 coats.  But then I read your tip about dabbing instead of swiping.  Once I tried that I love this product!  I have used it every morning since to give my lips a little color in the morning (not big on makeup for workdays).  Once it dries I put some Mox lip balm on top and its absolutely perfect for a boring office day.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Umm..How are we suppose to buy things on the mobile app when they haven't even launched the mobile store yet??

It looks like you can buy things from the recommendations and if you have things added to your account cart you can check out on the app.  But I totally see your point.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 18, 2013)

> > Okay, is it just the Birchbox website is not working with my phone today, or are all Shea Terra and Caudalie products out of stock? Also, the Color Club Wanderlust set? None of the items I've looked at today have an Add to Cart Button. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> 
> the shea terra items i clicked on are available, african black soap bar and black soap pore cleanser wanderlust collection is still available the first 3Â Caudalie items i clicked on were available sounds like it might be a browser problem.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 18, 2013)

> > Okay, is it just the Birchbox website is not working with my phone today, or are all Shea Terra and Caudalie products out of stock? Also, the Color Club Wanderlust set? None of the items I've looked at today have an Add to Cart Button. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> 
> the shea terra items i clicked on are available, african black soap bar and black soap pore cleanser wanderlust collection is still available the first 3Â Caudalie items i clicked on were available sounds like it might be a browser problem.





> Shea Terra is in stock, Caudalie is all in stock except http://www.birchbox.com/shop/caudalie-sos-serum. Wanderlust is in stock. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-wanderlust-collection


 Ah, bummer. I've been playing with my cart for weeks and never had a problem. Just did an order about 10 days ago. I wonder if the latest update changed the browser so it's not fully compatible with the Bb website or something.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 18, 2013)

> It looks like you can buy things from the recommendations and if you have things added to your account cart you can check out on the app.Â  But I totally see your point.


 The code works on a desktop too though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just used it last night.


----------



## unicorn (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those who got the Staniac, what do you think about it? I found it uneven and didn't like the color, but I also could be doing something wrong. I'm not very adept when it comes to makeup. 

I don't like it on my cheeks, but for my lips its awesome. Way nicer than benetint, and I love the color beauty queen.

I top it with gloss (usually clear lipfusion XL), though I tried it with the POP beauty aqua lacquer (which I love too.. i like super thick glosses, what can I say?) i got in my BB this month and it was REALLY pretty. The color from Stainiac lasts longgg after the gloss is gone.

Keep in mind it is a stain, so its not meant to be super precise or give any kind of opaque color.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

just got my hands on a stainiac via a trade. did anyone feel like it was sticky? my lips have that kinda weird sticky/tacky feeling!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm...I don't actually work out per-se.

I mean, in my mind I do.

What?

I weight lift- I lift the bottle of wine/beer and pour it into a glass.. I of course repeat this process once or twice a night, and then much more frequently lifting the glass to my lips.  I work out 7 times a week this way!  You should see my guns!


----------



## basementsong (Oct 18, 2013)

Did anyone else who ordered the Gimme Brow get this email?





I feel like if you're offering 50 bonus points on an item that's been sold out pretty much everywhere (at least it has been near me!) should result in *forseen *inventory issues.

But I'm also just being pouty/#firstworldproblems-y because I was hoping to have it in time for my birthday celebration this weekend!

*ETA:* Sorry, I realize I am whining about this WAY more than the situation calls for! I'm just bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else who ordered the Gimme Brow get this email?





I feel like if you're offering 50 bonus points on an item that's been sold out pretty much everywhere (at least it has been near me!) should result in *forseen *inventory issues.

But I'm also just being pouty/#firstworldproblems-y because I was hoping to have it in time for my birthday celebration this weekend!

*ETA:* Sorry, I realize I am being whining about this WAY more than the situation calls for! I'm just bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no!!!  I've been waiting all week to place my order for this and just did this morning (with free shipping, 50 bonus points, a free Bad Gal Lash &amp; -$10 from points -- $12 total, WOO!) but haven't gotten that e-mail yet... I hope they get them back in stock soon!!!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else who ordered the Gimme Brow get this email?





I feel like if you're offering 50 bonus points on an item that's been sold out pretty much everywhere (at least it has been near me!) should result in *forseen *inventory issues.

But I'm also just being pouty/#firstworldproblems-y because I was hoping to have it in time for my birthday celebration this weekend!

*ETA:* Sorry, I realize I am being whining about this WAY more than the situation calls for! I'm just bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no!! I just ordered last night, and I haven't received that email.  I did get an email saying my order shipped, but I had ordered more than just the Gimme Brow.  When did you order?

Also, did you guys get the 50 extra points right away? I didn't see them, so I sent CS an email.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!! I just ordered last night, and I haven't received that email.  I did get an email saying my order shipped, but I had ordered more than just the Gimme Brow.  When did you order?

Also, did you guys get the 50 extra points right away? I didn't see them, so I sent CS an email.
I got my points right away @samvanz12 .  As an aside, I really can't believe how awesome BB is with their point system.  I'm planning on getting a FS Stainiac for $7 shipped (hopefully!) after next month's reviews


----------



## basementsong (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!! I just ordered last night, and I haven't received that email.  I did get an email saying my order shipped, but I had ordered more than just the Gimme Brow.  When did you order?

Also, did you guys get the 50 extra points right away? I didn't see them, so I sent CS an email.
I did get the 50 points right away.

In case anyone is wondering, I did *not* get any points for the delay on this product. I'm not surprised about that though. I got this email within ~30 hours of placing my order, and BB's policy is to ship within 1-2 days so I feel like they covered their butt here.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm really bummed out that the little dryer is gone. I was trying to figure out what to get to get it for free! Gosh darn it!


----------



## Xiang (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry if this is a silly question but I'm really curious for those who've seen the bottle for the ddf wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer serum. How exactly does the bottle work? I think I've seen other moisturizers and serums out there with similar bottles. It has that whirly color thingie in the middle. I thought that was the entire product but after a few uses, I'm starting to see some air bubbles in the clear area of the bottle. There seems to be more to the product than i previously thought.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did get the 50 points right away.

In case anyone is wondering, I did *not* get any points for the delay on this product. I'm not surprised about that though. I got this email within ~30 hours of placing my order, and BB's policy is to ship within 1-2 days so I feel like they covered their butt here.
I'm so glad you guys are asking about the extra points because I forgot to check until just now!  I ordered the Gimme in Med/Dark on 10/15, and didn't get the extra points.  My order total was $98 and I only got 98 points.  Just sent an email to CS.


----------



## MUfiend (Oct 19, 2013)

> I'm really bummed out that the little dryer is gone. I was trying to figure out what to get to get it for free! Gosh darn it!


Love your new pic!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love your new pic!
Thank you!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 19, 2013)

> Sorry if this is a silly question but I'm really curious for those who've seen the bottle for the ddf wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer serum. How exactly does the bottle work? I think I've seen other moisturizers and serums out there with similar bottles. It has that whirly color thingie in the middle. I thought that was the entire product but after a few uses, I'm starting to see some air bubbles in the clear area of the bottle. There seems to be more to the product than i previously thought.


 As you pump it out, the two " layers" for lack of a better term mix together.


----------



## QueenJane (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else who ordered the Gimme Brow get this email?





I feel like if you're offering 50 bonus points on an item that's been sold out pretty much everywhere (at least it has been near me!) should result in *forseen *inventory issues.

But I'm also just being pouty/#firstworldproblems-y because I was hoping to have it in time for my birthday celebration this weekend!

*ETA:* Sorry, I realize I am whining about this WAY more than the situation calls for! I'm just bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't know if this helps but....

I get my brows done at a benefit bar.  My tech actually recommended the lighter color for me, more of a neutral since I don't really need the color. I have very dark down hair/brows.

And hey, if you tried the light and didn't like it...send it back!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste
















So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jlcjen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all! I am new here! I have a question about BB box numbers. How do you know what number you are receiving? Where is that info?

Thanks!
Welcome!


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 19, 2013)

So did anyone else get the dermablend foundation?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste

















Looks like my Geep:





Ah...gettin' comfy!

So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little OT but my kitty Mr. Dribbles stole my Birchbox as soon as it got here...guess he has good taste
















He's so handsome! 



 I usually don't throw the tissue paper away I save them for gifting. My kitty loves playing with the tissue. I ball-it-up in my hand with a little catnip in it &amp; he goes crazy! 









Aww what a cutie!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

He's so handsome! 



 I usually don't throw the tissue paper away I save them for gifting. My kitty loves playing with the tissue. I ball-it-up in my hand with a little catnip in it &amp; he goes crazy! 



 





Awwww he's so adorable!! I do the same thing with the tissue paper but no catnip required. Plus it's more digestible than the plastic bags he seems to be attracted to.




Too cute!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 19, 2013)

The Birchbox Bonus Shop now has the Ruffian Matte Topcoat free with purchase of the Ruffian Crowdsourced Collection. Promo Code RUFFIANMATTECOAT. I've been stalking the Bonus Shop hoping for a better GWP than the shower gel before I place my next order.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2013)

I realized I never posted my box pictures this month. I finally found my camera lens cap... exactly where I'd looked for it 12 times before. *SHAME* The only difference was it was super bright / early morning so I could pick it out from the stupid pattern on the rug. UGH.

Anyway:









I'm just not really interested in any of this month's products in general. I'll probably try them anyway...eventually.

 I didn't look through the other boxes (and from the pictures I saw I was also meh) so it's not box envy. I just need a birchbox break, I think. But looking through my past months, I actually saw a noticeable decline in my satisfaction with the boxes/matching since they switched to the new logo. I was content or very much liked pretty much every box save the intro box I got. Since the switch in June or so, I've been unhappy. Oh well. Just waiting for my year to be up at this point... hopefully they'll at least give me reasonably good boxes for the next few.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized I never posted my box pictures this month. I finally found my camera lens cap... exactly where I'd looked for it 12 times before. *SHAME* The only difference was it was super bright / early morning so I could pick it out from the stupid pattern on the rug. UGH.

Anyway:









I'm just not really interested in any of this month's products in general. I'll probably try them anyway...eventually.

 I didn't look through the other boxes (and from the pictures I saw I was also meh) so it's not box envy. I just need a birchbox break, I think. But looking through my past months, I actually saw a noticeable decline in my satisfaction with the boxes/matching since they switched to the new logo. I was content or very much liked pretty much every box save the intro box I got. Since the switch in June or so, I've been unhappy. Oh well. Just waiting for my year to be up at this point... hopefully they'll at least give me reasonably good boxes for the next few.
This was my DREAM box!


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 19, 2013)

> I realized I never posted my box pictures this month. I finally found my camera lens cap... exactly where I'd looked for it 12 times before. *SHAME* The only difference was it was super bright / early morning so I could pick it out from the stupid pattern on the rug. UGH. Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not really interested in any of this month's products in general. I'll probably try them anyway...eventually. Â I didn't look through the other boxes (and from the pictures I saw I was also meh) so it's not box envy. I just need a birchbox break, I think. But looking through my past months, I actually saw a noticeable decline in my satisfaction with the boxes/matching since they switched to the new logo. I was content or very much liked pretty much every box save the intro box I got. Since the switch in JuneÂ or so, I've been unhappy. Oh well. Just waiting for my year to be up at this point... hopefully they'll at least give me reasonably good boxes for the next few.


 Give the Liz Earle a try! It's honestly one of the best cleansers I have ever used. The muslin cloth is really cool too. I have sensitive skin and I have been using it every day without any issues.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so glad you guys are asking about the extra points because I forgot to check until just now!  I ordered the Gimme in Med/Dark on 10/15, and didn't get the extra points.  My order total was $98 and I only got 98 points.  Just sent an email to CS. 
@AMaas I just heard back from them.  They updated my point total right away! There must be some errors in the system for that.  Hopefully it's as easy for you as it was for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @AMaas I just heard back from them.  They updated my point total right away! There must be some errors in the system for that.  Hopefully it's as easy for you as it was for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@samvanz12 Let's hope so!  I sent them an email yesterday.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## eliu8108 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized I never posted my box pictures this month. I finally found my camera lens cap... exactly where I'd looked for it 12 times before. *SHAME* The only difference was it was super bright / early morning so I could pick it out from the stupid pattern on the rug. UGH.

Anyway:









I'm just not really interested in any of this month's products in general. I'll probably try them anyway...eventually.

 I didn't look through the other boxes (and from the pictures I saw I was also meh) so it's not box envy. I just need a birchbox break, I think. But looking through my past months, I actually saw a noticeable decline in my satisfaction with the boxes/matching since they switched to the new logo. I was content or very much liked pretty much every box save the intro box I got. Since the switch in June or so, I've been unhappy. Oh well. Just waiting for my year to be up at this point... hopefully they'll at least give me reasonably good boxes for the next few.

I love that box!!


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm loving all the furbabies!! It gives me another excuse to get Birchbox (But honey, Whiskers needs a new box to play with!!)


----------



## JC327 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized I never posted my box pictures this month. I finally found my camera lens cap... exactly where I'd looked for it 12 times before. *SHAME* The only difference was it was super bright / early morning so I could pick it out from the stupid pattern on the rug. UGH.

Anyway:









I'm just not really interested in any of this month's products in general. I'll probably try them anyway...eventually.

 I didn't look through the other boxes (and from the pictures I saw I was also meh) so it's not box envy. I just need a birchbox break, I think. But looking through my past months, I actually saw a noticeable decline in my satisfaction with the boxes/matching since they switched to the new logo. I was content or very much liked pretty much every box save the intro box I got. Since the switch in June or so, I've been unhappy. Oh well. Just waiting for my year to be up at this point... hopefully they'll at least give me reasonably good boxes for the next few.
This was my DREAM box!

Me too!


----------



## basementsong (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this helps but....

I get my brows done at a benefit bar.  My tech actually recommended the lighter color for me, more of a neutral since I don't really need the color. I have very dark down hair/brows.

And hey, if you tried the light and didn't like it...send it back!
I'm actually getting mine done this Saturday at a brow bar! I'm hoping they'll have it there and I can test out the colors and figure out if the darker one (which I ordered) is better for me or not.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually getting mine done this Saturday at a brow bar! I'm hoping they'll have it there and I can test out the colors and figure out if the darker one (which I ordered) is better for me or not.

If this helps- I have really dark brows and I use the darker color with the Gimme Brow, I've tried and own both colors.  The light just doesn't show up at all and doesn't look like I've done anything.  However, with the brow-zing stuff, I use the medium color, the dark stuff gives me scary brows.  I'd like to even try the lighter version of it, the dark wax is sometimes a little too much!


----------



## tasertag (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't understand BB's logic with the two codes they sent today. The first was 50pts for $35 purchase on any October products. The second was 35pts for $35 of Liz Earle only. But Liz Earle is an October product so why would anyone use that second code?!


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand BB's logic with the two codes they sent today. The first was 50pts for $35 purchase on any October products. The second was 35pts for $35 of Liz Earle only. But Liz Earle is an October product so why would anyone use that second code?!

I was thinking this too- I saw it was from Birchbox and so wanted something to be a new GWP without a code!  Come to me Folle de Joie, Pick Two, extra points, and some GWP!


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 21, 2013)

> If this helps- I have really dark brows and I use the darker color with the Gimme Brow, I've tried and own both colors. Â The light just doesn't show up at all and doesn't look like I've done anything. Â However, with the brow-zing stuff, I use the medium color, the dark stuff gives me scary brows. Â I'd like to even try the lighter version of it, the dark wax is sometimes a little too much!


 I'm happy to hear this! My credit card with a rewards program did a $10 back on a $20 purchase from HSN so I ordered it from there haha it should arrive this week. I have dark hair but sometimes 'dark' shade looks weird on me so I go with medium.. Sounds like the dark will work. Can't wait to try it, I always do my brows!


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was thinking this too- I saw it was from Birchbox and so wanted something to be a new GWP without a code!  Come to me Folle de Joie, Pick Two, extra points, and some GWP!
I was hoping the same thing... I want Folle de Joie so bad! But I refuse to pay $98 for perfume.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 21, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues trying to buy things from the shop? I want to use some of my points, and I can't add anything to my cart. At all. Every product I click on has no button to add it to my cart, no matter what it is. I have no clue what's up but I guess BB doesn't want me to buy things....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesmari (Oct 21, 2013)

So I just bought $86 worth of items, but after the 20%off and 30$ worth of points, my total came to $31. One of my items was the Benefit Gimme Brow which is supposed to give an extra 50 pts. But I looked at my account and they only added 31. Should I email CS and ask them about it or are they going to tell me I am not eligible for the extra points because I used a discount code already? I know some companies have a limit to how many bonuses you can get.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 21, 2013)

> So I just bought $86 worth of items, but after the 20%off and 30$ worth of points, my total came to $31. One of my items was the Benefit Gimme Brow which is supposed to give an extra 50 pts. But I looked at my account and they only added 31. Should I email CS and ask them about it or are they going to tell me I am not eligible for the extra points because I used a discount code already? I know some companies have a limit to how many bonuses you can get.


 Id call or email. I've heard there have been glitches with the extra 50 points.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just bought $86 worth of items, but after the 20%off and 30$ worth of points, my total came to $31. One of my items was the Benefit Gimme Brow which is supposed to give an extra 50 pts. But I looked at my account and they only added 31. Should I email CS and ask them about it or are they going to tell me I am not eligible for the extra points because I used a discount code already? I know some companies have a limit to how many bonuses you can get.
@jesmari definitely email or call! I didn't get the points and had the same thought, that maybe I somehow hadn't fulfilled all of the requirements or couldn't use it with my 6 month code, but they were great about giving me the points right away.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 21, 2013)

> Is anyone else having issues trying to buy things from the shop? I want to use some of my points, and I can't add anything to my cart. At all. Every product I click on has no button to add it to my cart, no matter what it is. I have no clue what's up but I guess BB doesn't want me to buy things....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been having trouble as well. As of about 3 days ago, the Bb shop is no longer compatible with my phone's browser. I have a Samsung Vitality/Admire SCH-R720 Android phone. I don't know if Bb changed something with the website or if the last browser update is the problem. I tried Dolphin browser, but same problem. I went and used a PC at the public library on Sunday and I was able to add stuff to my cart using Internet Explorer there.


----------



## JennG315 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had posted this on the October Birchbox trade thread &amp; thought I'd post it here too.

After receiving a Miss Jessie's *PILLOW SOFT CURLS *(big) sample foil I went to check out there website  (http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples#.Ul7dp9JJMjQ).. After going through their products I really wanted to give *Super Sweetback Treatment *a try but can't find anyone to trade &amp; 2pks are $8 on Ebay. Good thing I found this little awesome deal . Yippie

*2 samples for $1 *








​ 
If you decide to purchase right through there website I also found a coupon code : http://couponfollow.com/site/missjessies.com* SCHOOL20*

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you so much!!! Completely fell in love with my sample of the Pillow Soft Curls. My curls have never felt and looked better. Ended up ordering the full size with my points, but going to check this out too.

Anytime! I'm also plannig on ordering one of Miss Jessie's products through Birchbox with my points but being that this is only my 2nd month with them I still have plenty of points to earn!!! I wonder if I can just pay the difference if I don't have enough points to purchase a full size 



  


Oh &amp; I already recieved my samples that I ordered through Miss Jessie's ....they send me an extra sample so thats 3 for $1


----------



## Shatae (Oct 21, 2013)

I came home to my BB order sitting here!  Super excited.  It's my 13th Month so I had a 25% off, plus I managed to save up 600 Points....I got all of this amazingness for......$31.....









The Face Tan towels and the body cream were my mystery pack. 

Just one problem......look at the Color Club Wonderlust......


----------



## klg534 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home to my BB order sitting here!  Super excited.  It's my 13th Month so I had a 25% off, plus I managed to save up 600 Points....I got all of this amazingness for......$31.....









The Face Tan towels and the body cream were my mystery pack. 

Just one problem......look at the Color Club Wonderlust......

How did the packer not notice TWO PURPLES??! NEXT TO EACH OTHER! haha. oh boy!


----------



## Shatae (Oct 21, 2013)

My thought's exactly.  Maybe they thought I was color blind?  I sent BB a e-mail with a picture.  Wonder if they will do anything for me.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Anytime! I'm also plannig on ordering one of Miss Jessie's products through Birchbox with my points but being that this is only my 2nd month with them I still have plenty of points to earn!!! I wonder if I can just pay the difference if I don't have enough points to purchase a full size 



 

&lt;snip&gt;
Definitely!  If you buy something that's, say, $15 but only have 120 points, 100 of those points will be applied to your purchase, so you will pay $5 out of pocket -- and *get five points because you spent five bucks*!  And then you get to keep those leftover twenty points.  Be forewarned that this can be problematic if you return anything, but if you're keeping everything, you're golden.  You can even just buy things outright and not use points.  

And this is the time of month when it can be worth paying actual money:  There's a code out there where you get 50 extra points if you spend more than $35 on brands (and that's any product from a featured brand, not just a specific product, and it's *any* of the brands, not just the ones you received!) from this month's box, so you would get 85 points total on a $35 purchase if you spend money rather than points.  Code:  BUY35EXTRA50 (and that expires on the 27th, so you only have six days left on that!).


----------



## AMaas (Oct 21, 2013)

> So I just bought $86 worth of items, but after the 20%off and 30$ worth of points, my total came to $31. One of my items was the Benefit Gimme Brow which is supposed to give an extra 50 pts. But I looked at my account and they only added 31. Should I email CS and ask them about it or are they going to tell me I am not eligible for the extra points because I used a discount code already? I know some companies have a limit to how many bonuses you can get.


 Definitely email them! I had the same issue last week, emailed them, and they applied the 50 points to my account today.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm happy to hear this! My credit card with a rewards program did a $10 back on a $20 purchase from HSN so I ordered it from there haha it should arrive this week. I have dark hair but sometimes 'dark' shade looks weird on me so I go with medium.. Sounds like the dark will work. Can't wait to try it, I always do my brows!

I love all of their brow products!! I always find that most pencils are too red for me!  Benefit's work perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was hoping the same thing... I want Folle de Joie so bad! But I refuse to pay $98 for perfume.

My mom wants Folle de Joie.  I have a baby thing of it but I never wear perfume- I was gonna get it for her Christmas present but I soo want a GWP before!  I'm gonna wait until a GWP comes out or the +50 points is about to go away.


----------



## Babs (Oct 21, 2013)

[VIDEO] [/VIDEO]



> I love all of their brow products!! I always find that most pencils are too red for me! Â Benefit's work perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom wants Folle de Joie. Â I have a baby thing of it but I never wear perfume- I was gonna get it for her Christmas present but I soo want a GWP before! Â I'm gonna wait until a GWP comes out or the +50 points is about to go away.


 What about the 20% off if you use their app discount? I saw it a few page back


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What about the 20% off if you use their app discount? I saw it a few page back

Yeah- that's the other thing I was thinking.. I'm definitely going to be using that.  I was just so sad that the Amika dryer went away- my cart was stacked and ready to go but the October codes didn't come out until after... I also need to get 1 more point to get 300 points so I can get $30 off.  I might just buy a mystery 2 pack.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The code works on a desktop too though.



Just used it last night.



I tried that and it didn't work for me on the desktop!  I was on a quest to get the Benefit skincare line after trying one of their products in a mystery pack, I think it was the toning lotion.  So I had my cart ready to go and waiting for a code to come up.  All I had to do was install the app and I just had to go through the buy windows.  Got my order today, come to think of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  I love how quick Birchbox ships, but they need some better packaging!


----------



## KayEss (Oct 22, 2013)

I am trying the Benefit (in the light/medium shade, though) Gimme Brow...plus a Clarisonic brush head and Pick Two--it cost $5.25 out of pocket, or .25 if you consider the 50 points!). I figured I don't have any brow products, and the Gimme Brow is such a great concept. Plus, an extra 50 points! Mine didn't get applied either, though. I'm going to have to email them and I have confidence that they'll help me out.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am trying the Benefit (in the light/medium shade, though) Gimme Brow...plus a Clarisonic brush head and Pick Two--it cost $5.25 out of pocket, or .25 if you consider the 50 points!). I figured I don't have any brow products, and the Gimme Brow is such a great concept. Plus, an extra 50 points! Mine didn't get applied either, though. I'm going to have to email them and I have confidence that they'll help me out.
The Gimme Brow is great stuff!  I got mine last week (maybe a week and a half ago?).  You just need to email or direct message them on facebook and say it didn't give you the bonus points, they'll credit it right away.

I'm pretty sure I posted about this here when I ordered mine.  They thanked me for letting them know about it, apparently it is a glitch in their system they said they'd fix.  I guess it didn't get fixed, lol.


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what the code is for the extra 50 points when you spend $35? (I think that was the promotion)  I can't find it in my email anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Does anyone know what the codeÂ is for the extra 50 points when you spend $35? (I think that was the promotion)Â  I can't find it in my email anywhere.Â  Thanks!


 I think it is buy35extra50 But mobile20 also works for 20 percent off. Depending on what you are getting 20 percent off might be a better value


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it is buy35extra50

But mobile20 also works for 20 percent off. Depending on what you are getting 20 percent off might be a better value
Thanks!!!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, so I'm traveling for work starting tomorrow and will be gone for the remainder of the week... of course my order will probably show up tomorrow. It makes me so nervous to think that my order might be sitting outside of my apartment for a few days. 

It was in Indiana at 6:30 last night, so I'm hoping it somehow makes the trek today?!






Wishful thinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 22, 2013)

> Ugh, so I'm traveling for work starting tomorrow and will be gone for the remainder of the week... of course my order will probably show up tomorrow. It makes me so nervous to think that my order might be sitting outside of my apartment for a few days.Â  It was in Indiana at 6:30 last night, so I'm hoping it somehow makes the trek today?! :eusa_pray: Wishful thinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, it's happened before! Fingers crossed for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey, it's happened before! Fingers crossed for you!




Thank you! I usually get my mail around 1 central time, and tracking hasn't updated since last night, so we shall see!


----------



## AMaas (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Gimme Brow is great stuff!  I got mine last week (maybe a week and a half ago?).  You just need to email or direct message them on facebook and say it didn't give you the bonus points, they'll credit it right away.

I'm pretty sure I posted about this here when I ordered mine.  They thanked me for letting them know about it, apparently it is a glitch in their system they said they'd fix.  I guess it didn't get fixed, lol.
Agree - I love this stuff!  I just got mine today.  It's really creamy, and has a subtle rose fragrance which seems odd for a brow product but I kind of like it.  Reminds me of the scent of YSL Mascara.  And I love how small the brush is - perfect for brows.  A lot of brow gels have big brushes and I end up getting the product outside of my brows.  I'm VERY impressed by this product!

I also had the issue with not getting my extra points - just email them and they will fix the issue.  They took care of it within a couple of days for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home to my BB order sitting here!  Super excited.  It's my 13th Month so I had a 25% off, plus I managed to save up 600 Points....I got all of this amazingness for......$31.....









The Face Tan towels and the body cream were my mystery pack. 

Just one problem......look at the Color Club Wonderlust......

That right there is a lovely bunch of goodies!



Oh my word, the two purples, it's funny and ridiculous at the same time



I hope they clear it up for you!


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 22, 2013)

> I came home to my BB order sitting here!Â  Super excited.Â  It's my 13th Month so I had a 25% off, plus I managed to save up 600 Points....I got all of this amazingness for......$31.....
> 
> 
> 
> The Face Tan towels and the body cream were my mystery pack.Â  Just one problem......look at the Color Club Wonderlust......


 ha ha @ the wonderlust! What color eyeko did you get? I got the olive and luuurve it!! Saving points to get more! It is soo easy to use, like a sharpie!


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 23, 2013)

This is slightly off topic, but I received my first Birchbox this month and was pleased (Box 23)... I reviewed all of my items and then started thinking... I believe Birchbox is NOT publishing all of the reviews. This might skew the supposed ratings of a product. Example: We know Birchbox has hundreds of thousands of subscribers... I believe 400k. How come their website states that only 208 people reviewed the chapstick WHICH WE ALL RECEIVED?

This makes absolutely no sense. Look at the featured products for October. They should all have a higher review count, right? I dont get it...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is slightly off topic, but I received my first Birchbox this month and was pleased (Box 23)... I reviewed all of my items and then started thinking... I believe Birchbox is NOT publishing all of the reviews. This might skew the supposed ratings of a product. Example: We know Birchbox has hundreds of thousands of subscribers... I believe 400k. How come their website states that only 208 people reviewed the chapstick WHICH WE ALL RECEIVED?

This makes absolutely no sense. Look at the featured products for October. They should all have a higher review count, right? I dont get it...
It didn't give a place for a written review, unless you went back to the product page a second time for review.  I didn't, so my "review" didn't show up, because it wasn't a written review.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2013)

> This is slightly off topic, but I received my first Birchbox this month and was pleased (Box 23)... I reviewed all of my items and then started thinking... I believe Birchbox is NOT publishing all of the reviews. This might skew the supposed ratings of a product. Example: We know Birchbox has hundreds of thousands of subscribers... I believe 400k. How come their website states that only 208 people reviewed the chapstick WHICH WE ALL RECEIVED? This makes absolutely no sense. Look at the featured products for October. They should all have a higher review count, right? I dont get it...


 1. Birchbox screens reviews 2. Postable reviews are generally up after 72 hours 3. A lot of people don't review their samples


----------



## basementsong (Oct 23, 2013)

> This is slightly off topic, but I received my first Birchbox this month and was pleased (Box 23)... I reviewed all of my items and then started thinking... I believe Birchbox is NOT publishing all of the reviews. This might skew the supposed ratings of a product. Example: We know Birchbox has hundreds of thousands of subscribers... I believe 400k. How come their website states that only 208 people reviewed the chapstick WHICH WE ALL RECEIVED? This makes absolutely no sense. Look at the featured products for October. They should all have a higher review count, right? I dont get it...


 There are two parts to the reviews for items you get in your box: your feedback on the sample (familiarity with brand and product, sample size, packaging, etc) and then your public review of the product (I liked/didn't like the product because XYZ...). The latter is NOT required to get points for reviewing your sample. If you're like me, you only fill out the sample feed back, get your points, and call it a day! S; not all subscribers might be filling out the product review, which leads to part of the discrepancy. Some subscribers don't even know about reviewing products for points!


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 23, 2013)

Got it. So basically, I should research the product on another website (sephora, ulta, blogs) and not take birchbox's review system very seriously. I was wondering because some products were rated so highly on the star system but on other websites (sephora, ulta, etc) they did not fare so well.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 23, 2013)

> Got it. So basically, I should research the product on another website (sephora, ulta, blogs) and not take birchbox's review system very seriously. I was wondering because some products were rated so highly on the star system but on other websites (sephora, ulta, etc) they did not fare so well.


 I don't trust birchbox reviews because a lot of people rate it based on whether or not they wanted to get that product in their box, and it has nothing to do with how well the product works. I've noticed that a lot of the lower rated products have a lot of people reviewing it who didn't even try the product and just wanted to slam birchbox for not reading their mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah if birchbox also offered points for writing a review on a product I'd do it but since they don't I just fill out the survey and call it a day. I wish I could unsub from the emails but I only sub to them for the anniversary codes.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got it. So basically, I should research the product on another website (sephora, ulta, blogs) and not take birchbox's review system very seriously. I was wondering because some products were rated so highly on the star system but on other websites (sephora, ulta, etc) they did not fare so well.

In all honesty, reviews on sites like that are kind of bogus anyways.  People only review if they love or hate it, nothing in the "meh" category.  I tend to look at beauty blogs/vlogs to find product reviews, they give me a more holistic idea of the product- i.e. what exactly they liked/didn't like.  Because a product is different on every person and everyone has different standards!  Just my opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
In all honesty, reviews on sites like that are kind of bogus anyways.  People only review if they love or hate it, nothing in the "meh" category.  I tend to look at beauty blogs/vlogs to find product reviews, they give me a more holistic idea of the product- i.e. what exactly they liked/didn't like.  Because a product is different on every person and everyone has different standards!  Just my opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I agree with this. Plus I'm a swatch junkie so for any product that is color I immediately go to blog/vlog reviews.


----------



## adrienne27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it... 



I think this is a really cool box! Box envy can happen easily when you come to this forum unfortunately :[

I used to get box envy really bad (and still do sometimes) but I have to detach myself from making it about "getting what i want" and make it instead about "getting to try things i wouldn't normally get to try."

Anyway, to get your box number, log in to your account, click on box, women's box, scroll to the bottom which shows your box history and click on the small picture of your box on the left, the box # will be the number at the very end of your box url.


----------



## TippyAG (Oct 23, 2013)

> Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it...


 I had a bit of box envy with my first box also, I think it took me a month to kind of learn how to appreciate what I got... My 1st bb had a couple items I hadn't heard of and wasn't excited to try, but after trying them I realized it really was a great box! I have been * dying * to try one of those masks! And nail Polish is always a plus to me, especially since the brands they send are more expensive then I would usually buy for myself. The Chapstick is a freebie so whether you like it or not it's a wash to me. I think you got a pretty good box!


----------



## plumplant (Oct 23, 2013)

> This is slightly off topic, but I received my first Birchbox this month and was pleased (Box 23)... I reviewed all of my items and then started thinking... I believe Birchbox is NOT publishing all of the reviews. This might skew the supposed ratings of a product. Example: We know Birchbox has hundreds of thousands of subscribers... I believe 400k. How come their website states that only 208 people reviewed the chapstick WHICH WE ALL RECEIVED? This makes absolutely no sense. Look at the featured products for October. They should all have a higher review count, right? I dont get it...


 I've reviewed every product I've ever received from 2 birchbox women's boxes &amp; a birchbox man and a grand total of 0 of my reviews have actually made it onto the review page, and I actually leave real reviews not just "felt good, I liked it"


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it... 



I was kind of disappointed in my first BB, but they've been great since then.  So much that I switched to a one-year sub AND got a second account.  I hope you get a box you're more excited about next month!


----------



## adrienne27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks all! You made excellent points. I am going to order some of the products I was hoping to get and be excited to try things I hadn't considered! All good!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've reviewed every product I've ever received from 2 birchbox women's boxes &amp; a birchbox man and a *grand total of 0 of my reviews have actually made it onto the review page*, and I actually leave real reviews not just "felt good, I liked it"
This is exactly why I stopped bothering to actually give them a written review. It's a waste of time!


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it... 


Hello, fellow Buckeye!  




 Welcome to MUT!

Your box actually had some really nice sized samples! I think it's pretty drool-worthy but I do understand the box envy, lol.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got my first box a couple weeks ago and saw all the gals here posting theirs and was like "ooo I want that, ugh I don't want that, etc " then I got my box and really enjoyed it all even though I didn't get most of wgat j wanted! Granted there are still things I want to try that I didn't get but its all good because I ended up loving the Benefit Fakeup (which initially I wasn't thrilled about) so it all worked out and of course i bought a full size! I even bought the 1 year sub because I liked my box that much! Hope you enjoy all your products. There are people here who I'm sure we hoping for some of what you got too! And there is a trade/swap thread so that's always an option too.


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it... 


I referred a friend last week and she received her (this one!) first box yesterday. She brought it in to work to show it to me and yes, I had total box envy even though I liked my October box just fine. It's too bad we can't I-Dream-Of-Jeannie blink and swap our unwanted items. I hope your next month makes you smile.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 23, 2013)

> I referred a friend last week and she received her (this one!) first box yesterday. She brought it in to work to show it to me and yes, I had total box envy even though I liked my October box just fine. It's too bad we can't I-Dream-Of-Jeannie blink and swap our unwanted items. I hope your next month makes you smile.


 No kidding...the "I'm-mailing-it-at the-post-office" dreams are costing me a small fortune :/


----------



## audiophilekate (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it... 



I was kind of disappointed in my first BB, but they've been great since then.  So much that I switched to a one-year sub AND got a second account.  I hope you get a box you're more excited about next month!




  I started with an annual sub, but I was super disappointed in my first box too and still got a second account (which I recently upgraded to an annual sub).  I haven't been super thrilled with my boxes over the past 13 months, but I've been introduced to products I would have never heard of or tried and have found quite a few of my HG products through Birchbox.  Plus, you really can't beat their point system and discount codes; it's kind of the reason I stay.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That right there is a lovely bunch of goodies!



Oh my word, the two purples, it's funny and ridiculous at the same time



I hope they clear it up for you!
OMG so cool! I love the wanderlust colors except for the fact that you got two purples. What is the other color supposed to be? That is quite a haul for $31. You have motivated me to save my points. Yipeeeeee!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 23, 2013)

@Tiffany27la OMG YOUR HAIR!!!!! It's like, different. Looks GREAT!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 23, 2013)

> @Tiffany27la Â OMG YOUR HAIR!!!!! It's like, different. Looks GREAT!


 Thanks, love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I like it better dark brown, too!


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay so I thought I'd share in case anyone else would benefit:

The foundation shade was too dark and too warm but I wanted to test it somehow and figured it might work as a liquid type contour/bronzer lol. So if anyone has it lying around and is looking for something to play with, it's worth a shot? It's quite sheer in coverage and texture so it builds up pretty nicely so good to practice with.

I'm loving the chapstick! I gave up on the brand long ago and stick to my Aquafor but I was seriously impressed, it may actually be hydrating. Yay! 

I've got to say I get how Birchbox isn't for everyone but I'm very much enjoying every box and I do think they're getting better with sizes the last couple of months


----------



## Mommyof5 (Oct 23, 2013)

I received my very first birchbox, box 42. They were on point with sending me items based off my beauty profile, looking forward to next month.


----------



## mmccann13 (Oct 23, 2013)

I got the fake up sample in my box. It did not cover at all! Is it supposed to be super greasy?


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 23, 2013)

Its a super moisturizing concealer. I for example have crazy dry undereyes and the fakeup worked phenomenal for me. I can totally see though how someone with normal or oily skin would find it super greasy.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

> Its a super moisturizing concealer. I for example have crazy dry undereyes and the fakeup worked phenomenal for me. I can totally see though how someone with normal or oily skin would find it super greasy.


 I bought it with my 20 off. I've used it a couple of times and it works okay. It usually takes a little bit for me to figure out exactly how to use something.


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 23, 2013)

I will say for coverage its not great. I use Pixi color corrector first and the fakeup on time and that's my new HG combo for coverage and moisture. I also only use one swipe under each eye as I dound any more was way too much even for me. So on the brightside it will last mr a good bit. My tiny BB sample is a quarter or so used and I've used it everyday for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## rouxroux (Oct 24, 2013)

Got my BB today, about a week earlier than usual. YAY!!

I finally got to smell the Folle de Joie. You all were right--it smells lovely. I won't buy it though because the rose makes it too much like Stella by Stella McCartney, which I already have. Saved myself some $$.

What I was really excited about was the Dermablend illuminator, which I received in pearl. It adds a nice brightness without obvious shimmer. However, it stung my eyes something fierce. Strange because I rarely ever react to cosmetics. I'll try to figure out other ways to use it. I did love my box this month.


----------



## Shatae (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG so cool! I love the wanderlust colors except for the fact that you got two purples. What is the other color supposed to be? That is quite a haul for $31. You have motivated me to save my points. Yipeeeeee!!! 


The other color is the white-ish Mod in Manhattan.  I got a reply from BB yesterday.  They sent me the one I am missing AND gave me 100 Points in my account!  I love all of my stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I realized I never posted my box pictures this month. I finally found my camera lens cap... exactly where I'd looked for it 12 times before. *SHAME* The only difference was it was super bright / early morning so I could pick it out from the stupid pattern on the rug. UGH.

Anyway:









I'm just not really interested in any of this month's products in general. I'll probably try them anyway...eventually.

 I didn't look through the other boxes (and from the pictures I saw I was also meh) so it's not box envy. I just need a birchbox break, I think. But looking through my past months, I actually saw a noticeable decline in my satisfaction with the boxes/matching since they switched to the new logo. I was content or very much liked pretty much every box save the intro box I got. Since the switch in June or so, I've been unhappy. Oh well. Just waiting for my year to be up at this point... hopefully they'll at least give me reasonably good boxes for the next few.
OMG it is SO a box to envy!  I am sitting here turning positively green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

This will be my first birchbox and I'm impatiently waiting for it to get to me! It says that it arrived at USPS delivery unit in my town. Does that just mean it's at my post office? It got there yesterday afternoon. Usually packages end up being delivered the next day unless it gets to the post office late at night. Hoping I get a surprise delivery today even though it doesn't actually say out for delivery. :-D super excited!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got my first birchbox! I can't wait to try the cleanser/cloth!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 24, 2013)

I love the cleanser and the cloth! I used to use the line years ago and had forgotten how good it is. I just ordered the full size and more cloths from birchbox.


----------



## barbyechick (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first birchbox! I can't wait to try the cleanser/cloth!



Yes! Glad you didn't have to wait that much longer lol. I didn't know they were sending mini Klorane's - that is both adorable and envious!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 24, 2013)

> Yes! Glad you didn't have to wait that much longer lol. I didn't know they were sending mini Klorane's - that is both adorable and envious!Â


 I actually don't know if ill use the Shampoo or not... I usually only use sulfate/paraben free. It smells good though, so I might give in and try it anyways. It's just a little bottle so it can't do too much damage I don't think. Lol.


----------



## shy32 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually don't know if ill use the Shampoo or not... I usually only use sulfate/paraben free. It smells good though, so I might give in and try it anyways. It's just a little bottle so it can't do too much damage I don't think. Lol.
I dye my hair red and for some reason didn't check to see if it was color safe.  When I  used it, I watched red water go down the drain as I rinsed it  out!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first birchbox! I can't wait to try the cleanser/cloth!



this is the exact box I got, fell in love with the Liz Earle product (big fan of any cleanser product and British brands), so I'll be purchasing more of this later on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Oct 25, 2013)

> I actually don't know if ill use the Shampoo or not... I usually only use sulfate/paraben free. It smells good though, so I might give in and try it anyways. It's just a little bottle so it can't do too much damage I don't think. Lol.


 I got the exact same box this month, and the shampoo was very mediocre in my opinion. Worth a try because everyone's hair is different, but I really wasn't impressed, even if you don't consider the sulfate issue. It reminded me of hotel shampoo.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got the Liz Earle in a trade yesterday and love how my skin feels this morning. Soft but not greasy. Wow -- have to keep using it for the rest of the week, but I just *might* gave found an HG product.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 25, 2013)

I got the Liz Earle from a friend and is it just me or does it look like it comes in a Tiffany's box?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Liz Earle from a friend and is it just me or does it look like it comes in a Tiffany's box?
YES!!! That's exactly what it reminds me of!! I kept looking at it and thinking, "I know this packaging from somewhere!" LOL


----------



## artlover13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I loved the fake-up.  I've been meaning to try a brightener and this seemed to be a good one to start with.  Unfortunately when I was playing around with my order for a few days, it was sold out.  Hmm, that means I'm probably just going to put off my order for a bit.

Planning to purchase the Bain de Terre shampoo and conditioner too.  Loved it.  My hair looked salon styled and that never happens.  Of course it could be the new Keratherapy Square Ceramic Curling Brush With Heat Indicator 53mm.  I love this brush too.  A new hairstylist recently used a square head brush on my hair and said it was a great choice.  I totally recommend it for long thick hair you want to style straight with a bit of bounce.


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Liz Earle from a friend and is it just me or does it look like it comes in a Tiffany's box?
It does!  I completely see now what people were talking about when they said it was almost too cute to use.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It does!  I completely see now what people were talking about when they said it was almost too cute to use.
It is super cute! I feel like I have to put everything back in the box perfectly after using it! LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! Not sure if someone has beat me to it, but Target's sample spot has a few new samples up. One of them is for simple skincare! http://samples.target.com

Thanks!   Just got a sample!  

I forgot all about this, and it just came in the mail. When I got to the site, the only option was Simple Moisturizer, so I took it...and it's a great size! 1.9 fl oz


----------



## LinaMingo (Oct 25, 2013)

> I forgot all about this, and it just came in the mail. When I got to the site, the only option was Simple Moisturizer, so I took it...and it's a great size! 1.9 fl oz


 I also recd that sample. I forgot I even fill out for it. Haven't tried it yet though. Have you?


----------



## had706 (Oct 25, 2013)

> I forgot all about this, and it just came in the mail. When I got to the site, the only option was Simple Moisturizer, so I took it...and it's a great size! 1.9 fl oz


 I got this too. I haven't tried it on my face yet but I'm concerned it may be a bit heavy for my face - I tend to get oily. I do like that it is unscented and is a nice sized sample!


----------



## ElizabethF (Oct 25, 2013)

> I got this too. I haven't tried it on my face yet but I'm concerned it may be a bit heavy for my face - I tend to get oily. I do like that it is unscented and is a nice sized sample!


 I got this too. I love the sample size but it is a little heavy. It'll still get used though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcammack1952 (Oct 25, 2013)

I just got home to the same sample! I'm actually enjoying the cleanser so glad to give it a go.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 25, 2013)

So... for anyone who's passed 13 months, when did you get your keychain? I've gotten my 25% off code but I'm still waiting on the keychain .I don't want to bother them if it's coming but &gt;____&gt;


----------



## Babs (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... for anyone who's passed 13 months, when did you get your keychain? I've gotten my 25% off code but I'm still waiting on the keychain .I don't want to bother them if it's coming but &gt;____&gt;
By month 15. It takes a while but supposedly they send in batches now so you will get it between month 13-15


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By month 15. It takes a while but supposedly they send in batches now so you will get it between month 13-15
I read somewhere they are behind at sending them out


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some folks mentioned that they liked the Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion, but were hesitant to buy the full size due to the cost...well, Dr. Brandt actually has the Birchbox sample size (along with several other deluxe sample size products) on sale for $5 - http://www.drbrandtskincare.com/category/shop+by+product/trick-or-treatment.do (NOT a referral/affiliate link)

A couple more details:

_20% OFF when you purchase 8 or more_

_Free shipping on orders $49+ (otherwise, shipping is $6.95)_

If you were to buy 8 of these 0.25 oz sample sizes, that would be equal to the full size 2 oz product (retail value $78) and the total would be ~$39 (including the $6.95 shipping fee). If you were to buy 10 of these sample sizes, that order would then include free shipping and the total would be $40. So, if you really loved it, you may want to buy 10 to get the best 'deal'.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home to my BB order sitting here!  Super excited.  It's my 13th Month so I had a 25% off, plus I managed to save up 600 Points....I got all of this amazingness for......$31.....









The Face Tan towels and the body cream were my mystery pack.

Just one problem......look at the Color Club Wonderlust......
Look at all those pretties! That eye shadow palette is gorgeous.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all, new to this thread and birchbox in general. Got my first box today, having looked at everyone else's boxes I am a bit disappointed but still excited to try my new samples. Here is the box I received. How do I know which box number it is? I saw people saying -- I got box 12 or 22 or whatever. Where can you find that. I think I am only disappointed because I saw lots of other products that I wanted to try and these (except for the serious skinfare facial) weren't things I had interest in. Had I received the box without having peeked here or know what was possible I probably would have been perfectly content with it... 


Welcome, that's a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first birchbox! I can't wait to try the cleanser/cloth!



Love that box!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! Not sure if someone has beat me to it, but Target's sample spot has a few new samples up. One of them is for simple skincare! http://samples.target.com

Thanks!   Just got a sample!

I forgot all about this, and it just came in the mail. When I got to the site, the only option was Simple Moisturizer, so I took it...and it's a great size! 1.9 fl oz





That's a great size for a sample!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 27, 2013)

> Love that box!


 I do too! And just an FYI... I highly recommend the cleanser/cloth. My face is sooo soft! The first day, I wasn't impressed because it made a bunch of my blemishes come to the surface. Yuck. But it seems like they healed faster and no new ones appeared after that. I think it probably happened because... Well... It was gonna happen anyways, but it sped up the process a bit. I will definitely repurchase this!


----------



## puffyeyes (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came home to my BB order sitting here!  Super excited.  It's my 13th Month so I had a 25% off, plus I managed to save up 600 Points....I got all of this amazingness for......$31.....









The Face Tan towels and the body cream were my mystery pack. 

Just one problem......look at the Color Club Wonderlust......
I'm drooling!!


----------



## DorotaD (Oct 28, 2013)

> That's a great size for a sample!


 I got the moisturizer too! I can't wait to try it


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's a great size for a sample!
I got the moisturizer too! I can't wait to try it Let me know how it works, I have been curious about those products.


----------



## joeythelamb (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been using Simple's moisturizer with SPF everyday! I really like it. It's lightweight so it doesn't feel like you have anything on at all but you're still getting SPF protection. I haven't tried their rich moisturizer without SPF though. I feel like it's a really good deal because Simple products aren't expensive and it feels like my bottle keeps magically refilling itself even though I've been using it for months haha


----------



## KNT101184 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi everyone!  This is my first birchbox and my first post here!  I snagged the picture from the birchbox website to show my box.  I thought it was pretty good for a first one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2013)

@KNT101184 welcome! looks like you got a lovely box! I hope you enjoy birchbox and makeuptalk


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 30, 2013)

@KNT101184 This was my first month as well and I got that same box! I was happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I cancelled ipsy and subbed to Birchbox because of the points deal, and I'm pleased so far.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks, I just ordered some!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think i might resub to BB i miss the points lol and some of the samples look great!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone!  This is my first birchbox and my first post here!  I snagged the picture from the birchbox website to show my box.  I thought it was pretty good for a first one!




Welcome! looks like you got a great first box.


----------

